# 4x4 Race Thread! (30/45/1:00/1:15/1:30/2:00)



## Rocky0701 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello! I was solving 4x4 today and wondered if there was a 4x4 thread. I searched it and saw a thread that looked like it used to be pretty popular, but the author didn't post scrambles anymore, so i decided to make my own. I am definitely not a fast 4x4 solver, but that's what race threads are for, to get faster! 

This race will be to sub 30, 45, 1:00, 1:15 1:30, and 2:00. It will be in the form of average of 12s. If you don't know what those are, it is where you do 12 solves, take out the best and worst times and then average the remaining 10. Average of 5's will be accepted for people over sub 2, but use the first 5 scrambles.

Anyone is welcome to join at anytime no matter what they average, but please be fair and honest about your times. Also please use the scrambles provided, they are in WCA notation.

Put your posts in the form of:
Race to Sub: x
Average: x
times with best and worst in parentheses
comments

You will graduate your section when you are sub x 3 times in a row, but if you skip a week, and come back they still count.

I will try to post a round every Thursday, if not Friday. Late times will be accepted as long as they are not too unreasonable.

So let's have some fun!

Graduates in chromatical order:
h2f: Race to sub 2:00 (Round 7)
Shah: Race to sub 2:00 (Round 7)
Rocky0701: Race to sub 2:00 (Round 8)
Sk8erman41: Race to sub 1:45 (Round 9)
h2f: Race to sub 1:45 (Round 10)
Schmidt: Race to sub 1:30 (Round 12)
Rocky0701: Race to sub 1:30 (Round 18) 
sneaklyfox: Race to sub 1:15 (Round 21)
sneaklyfox: Race to sub 1:10 (Round 24)
Logiqx: Race to sub 2:00 (Round 25)
Rocky0701: Race to sub 1:15 (Round 28)
Rocky0701: Race to sub 1:10 (Round32)
Ordway Persyn: Race to sub 1:30 (Round 34)
Berd: Race to sub 1:45 (Round 34)
earth2dan: Race to sub 2:00 (Round 36)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 25, 2014)

4x4 Race Round 1!

1. B F' U2 Rw' B2 F' L2 U2 L' B' Rw2 Uw' B' Rw' Uw D' U' F2 R Uw L D U L B2 L' Uw' L2 D' B L' B' F2 Fw' R2 L' Fw2 U' Rw2 L

2. Uw2 L2 F' Uw' R2 L2 Fw' U D Rw2 L' U' D F B Fw2 R2 F2 B D L Fw2 B2 Uw' D' Rw' B U D F U2 B' Rw2 R' Fw2 Rw R D' B2 U'

3. Rw2 R2 F' D L Fw2 U Fw Uw Rw F2 L' F2 Rw B2 F' D' L2 U B2 Uw2 D L Rw' Uw D' L' Rw2 Uw' Fw U2 L' Fw2 D' F U' F2 Fw2 L U 

4. L2 Rw D Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 D U B2 R Fw' Uw B' D2 U F L U Fw2 L' U2 Fw U Rw U2 Fw' U' B D Fw2 Uw' U R Uw' U' Rw B Rw2 L' Fw

5. F B U' Rw' F2 L2 Fw' U' D R2 L' D F2 Uw F2 Fw' B' Rw' B2 Rw2 D' Fw B' U' L Uw2 Rw U' R' F U' Fw' B2 R2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw B

6. R' F2 R2 F2 Uw' R2 D' L U2 B' D' U' L2 Rw2 B' U' Uw' Rw B L' F2 B' Uw L F' Fw2 L F' Fw2 R' F2 D L' Uw' U Fw' R' L' U Uw'

7. Rw' F Uw' Fw' B L2 Rw' D Fw B2 D L' Rw' F' Uw Fw2 L' D B' Rw' L2 Fw L' Rw' Uw B' Uw' D F B' L U2 F2 B L B Fw2 Rw' Uw2 L'

8. U' R' Rw' Fw' R Uw D L' F' D' F2 R F Uw2 F' Fw2 R F2 B Uw' Fw2 R2 B2 Fw' D' U' R' Rw2 B' Rw' L F2 U L' Uw' Fw' D' Uw' B2 F'

9. Fw' D2 B' R' B' U F B Fw2 L' B Rw Fw' U' Rw2 D' F D' Fw' B2 L U' L2 U Fw Rw' R B Uw L' F U' L2 Rw' R U' D' Fw U B'

10. U2 D B2 L' Uw' F' U R L2 B2 D B2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' D' F R2 Fw2 Uw' L2 B2 Rw D R F B2 D2 R' Fw R B Uw' F Rw' R' U2 Rw' B2 Uw

11. U F2 R Rw' B2 L D' F2 R2 D2 Rw' U R F2 B Fw2 Rw F' Fw Rw B U' B' R' D F U D2 B2 Fw' F Uw2 L Rw' D' L' Fw' U F' Rw

12. Rw F2 B' Fw2 U2 R2 D' R' D L' Uw2 R' F B Uw' Fw L2 Uw' F2 Fw' Rw R B' Fw F2 U F' R B' U2 Fw' L2 Rw Uw' D2 R2 Rw' L' F R'


Good luck guys! I hope that this thread will take off!


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice idea. Since 4x4 takes a lot longer to solve for us slow folks, will you accept ao5 entries for the race to sub-2?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 26, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Nice idea. Since 4x4 takes a lot longer to solve for us slow folks, will you accept ao5 entries for the race to sub-2?


Sure, i will make it optional for average of 5 or 12 for people that are over sub 2.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 26, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Sure, i will make it optional for average of 5 or 12 for people that are over sub 2.


Great! First 5 scrambles?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 26, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Great! First 5 scrambles?


Yup


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 26, 2014)

Round 1
Race to sub 2:00
Average: 2:16.04
2:29.38, (3:09.54), 2:29.94, 2:17.32, 2:05.29, 2:07.83, 2:05.49, 2:05.36, 2:04.54, 2:16.29, (2:03.11), 2:39.00


----------



## TDM (Apr 26, 2014)

Gaps of 30 seconds is way too much for people averaging 1:00-1:30.

*Round:* 1
*Race to:* sub-60
*Times:* 1:07.97, 1:06.59, 1:09.64, (1:16.18), (55.92), 1:06.06, 58.26, 1:13.28, 1:13.68, 1:03.75, 1:06.51, 1:00.27
*Average of 12:* 1:06.60

Failed on the 55 and all three sup-1:10s, mostly trying to do the PLL parity alg to solve OLL parity, but the 55 was a fail PLL (V perm with a very bad execution).


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> Gaps of 30 seconds is way too much for people averaging 1:00-1:30.
> 
> *Round:* 1
> *Times:* 1:07.97, 1:06.59, 1:09.64, (1:16.18), (55.92), 1:06.06, 58.26, 1:13.28, 1:13.68, 1:03.75, 1:06.51, 1:00.27
> ...


Ok, i added 1:15 as one. How do i edit it into the title though?


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 26, 2014)

Push the triangle in the down left corner to ask a mod to change the title.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 26, 2014)

Schmidt : sub 1:30
*1:29.97* (σ = 5.12)
1:28.86, (3:07.11), 1:25.90, 1:24.47, 1:35.61, 1:31.06, 1:24.21, 1:28.80, 1:38.13, 1:26.30, (1:23.22), 1:36.31

3:07 was a minor pop during OLL parity (I couldn't remember where I had come to in the alg.)

1:23 was a forced OLL "skip" (B' R' alg. R B) with a PLL skip as well.
overall this was better than expected, the last timed ao12 from way back was barely sub 2:00


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 27, 2014)

Race to 4x4 sub-2:00 - round 1
*Average: 2:04.48*
1:55.89, 2:22.78, 2:07.70, 2:06.82, 1:54.69, 1:55.78, 1:57.56, 1:58.19, (1:50.59), 2:12.63, 2:12.80, (2:32.52) 

In the end I did find time for a full ao12. This result is OK for me - most of my ao12s are around 2:01-2:02 but I haven't practised 4x4 much recently. PB ao12 is 2:00.11 so race to 2:00 is just what I need


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 29, 2014)

Round 1 - Race to sub-1:00
*Average: 59.17*
55.35, 1:06.41, 57.10, 1:06.50, (1:06.86), 52.97, 1:03.33, 1:02.90, (49.77), 57.13, 56.01, 53.99

Okay, I have a 58s average of 100 but I feel like 45 is way too big a jump right now so I'm gonna aim to graduate this one first.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 29, 2014)

I feel the same with 1:30 to 1:15. I have a PB of 1:16.xx, so it's going to take a while ( once I graduate 1:30 of course )


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 29, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> I feel the same with 1:30 to 1:15. I have a PB of 1:16.xx, so it's going to take a while ( once I graduate 1:30 of course )


I asked the mods to change it but they haven't yet:/


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 29, 2014)

Maybe just let people choose their own goal. That's what happens in the 3x3 race thread.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 30, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Maybe just let people choose their own goal. That's what happens in the 3x3 race thread.


Yeah I agree, they will do that naturally anyway. After 2:00 my next target will be 1:50 not 1:30, and I don't really care about -5's like 1:15. It would be nice to be able to use the race thread to "graduate" 1:50


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 1, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah I agree, they will do that naturally anyway. After 2:00 my next target will be 1:50 not 1:30, and I don't really care about -5's like 1:15. It would be nice to be able to use the race thread to "graduate" 1:50


I agree with you guys, but for some people it is still good to have something specific to shoot for.


----------



## mark49152 (May 1, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I agree with you guys, but for some people it is still good to have something specific to shoot for.


Oh yeah of course, the question is what they're shooting for. 2:00 to 1:30 is too big a jump and thus demotivating, for me at least. I'd like targets of 1:50, 1:40 etc.

Maybe you could maintain a leaderboard in the first post divided into 10 second brackets. To get your name into a bracket e.g. sub-1:20, you need to achieve sub-1:20 entries three times in a row. Then you're automatically in the race to the next bracket. That might be easier than treating them all as separate races.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 1, 2014)

Round 1 results! 

Those that beat there goal:
ryanj92 59.16 (60)
Schmidt 1:29.97 (1:30) by .03 Lol good job

Two more and you guys graduate!

TDM 1:06.60 (60)
Mark49152 2:04.48 (2:00)
Rocky0701 2:16.04 (2:00)

Great job everybody! Round 2 scrambles with be up tonight.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 1, 2014)

Round 2!

1. U2 R B' L' U' Uw D' Fw2 R2 U Fw2 U B2 Uw B2 D2 R2 Rw' U' Rw2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 U F L2 F' Fw2 B2 U' B' U L2 Uw L2 D2 R' L B Rw2
2. R2 U2 Uw Fw' F2 D' Rw2 D U2 Fw' Rw' L' B Rw2 Fw R' F Uw Rw D U B' Uw' D' Rw B2 Uw2 Rw2 B L R2 F' R' F' B U' F' B' L' D
3. Fw' L' B' U' L D' R Fw2 Rw2 B2 Fw U2 Rw' F2 L D2 F' L Uw2 F2 Fw Uw L' D U2 Uw2 L2 R2 Fw D2 R2 F' R2 B' R B F' Fw U' Rw2
4. Uw' B2 D L Rw' Uw D2 F2 B' D2 L2 Fw2 L' F' B' Rw D' Fw2 L R' D2 B R2 Rw' Fw' R B Rw2 F' Uw' Fw' B R L Rw D U2 Fw' U Fw'
5.R2 U2 R Rw Uw' Fw L R' Fw F2 U' Fw F2 D' R B2 R2 B' L2 D' Uw2 Rw2 R2 B2 Uw' Rw' Fw D2 L2 Fw2 R2 L Uw2 Fw' U' B2 F' Uw2 B' Rw'
6. Uw2 F L' Rw' F U' Fw2 B D2 L2 D2 F' L Uw Fw Rw2 B2 Fw2 R U2 Uw' F' U' R' Uw Rw2 R' F' L' B2 Rw' L2 D' B' Rw2 Uw B' Fw2 L U2
7. R' U' Uw F B' Fw' Rw F2 Uw R' B2 D2 U2 R D2 L' U R2 B L' R' U2 Rw2 Uw F' Uw2 L Uw F' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 R' U L' Uw2 B' R' L' U'
8. U Fw' D2 R Rw' Uw2 L2 F' B2 R' B' Fw2 D' Fw F2 Rw2 L2 U2 B' F Uw' Rw2 Uw2 B' Fw2 L' R Fw2 R2 F' R' L D2 B' Fw F U' B U2 Rw'
9. R2 Uw' R' D' Rw2 D F' Rw' Fw' U2 B U' D Fw Rw' Fw2 Uw Fw' F2 R2 B2 Fw D2 B' Uw D' Rw2 U' Rw R2 D Rw2 U2 L R' Fw' Uw' Rw L F
10. F2 Uw2 R2 Rw' Fw' B2 R2 B Fw' Uw2 Rw' L R' Uw' Fw U2 F2 L U2 Rw2 B' D Uw2 R F' D F Fw2 U B R F D' F' R' L2 Uw' U2 R2 F
11. Uw' B2 Rw D2 L R' Fw B2 L Fw2 Rw L2 Uw2 Rw Uw L' R' F' U2 L' F' Rw' F' U Rw2 U' Rw U' B U2 Rw' R2 U Fw' D' Rw R' F Fw' D
12. L' R2 D' Uw2 F2 Fw U B2 F L D U' L' Uw2 L Fw' F B' L D2 Rw2 Uw2 R' F2 B R Rw2 U' D2 Uw' B' R' D' B' Fw' F2 U D' B Rw

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 1, 2014)

Race to sub 2:00
Average: 2:12.16
2:08.22, 2:15.09, 2:14.59, 2:06.68, 2:11.31, 2:06.12, (1:55.10), 2:17.01, 2:09.70+, 2:11.41, (3:11.96), 2:26.05 

Still very slow, but at least it is faster than last week. I haven't practiced any big cubes since then.


----------



## Schmidt (May 2, 2014)

Schmidt : *1:29.20* (σ = 5.47)
1:29.13, 1:42.90, 1:31.61, 1:24.38, 1:23.15, 1:29.11, (1:45.90), 1:27.86, 1:25.55, 1:28.40, (1:20.90), 1:29.86

only 2 counting sup-90's, yet still very close to fail!


----------



## Alishisap (May 3, 2014)

Hello and thank you !

Race to sub 2.

2:28.61, 2:26.79, 2:13.96, 2:38.86, 2:41.84+, 2:41.93, 2:07.98, 2:20.54, (2:46.30), 2:33.93, (2:07.24), 2:36.75 = *2:29.12*

An average 12 on 4x4, it's trying !


----------



## Schmidt (May 3, 2014)

Alishisap said:


> An average 12 on 4x4, it's trying !



if you mean tiring (fatigant) then



from OP said:


> Average of 5's will be accepted for people over sub 2, but use the first 5 scrambles.


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 6, 2014)

Round: 2
Race: Sub 1:45 Hoya

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-5
solves/total: 11/12

single
best: 1:25.17
worst: 2:36.73

mean of 3
current: 1:55.01 (σ = 17.33)
best: 1:36.89 (σ = 11.51)

avg of 5
current: 2:03.36 (σ = 11.65)
best: 1:38.76 (σ = 8.79)

avg of 12
current: 1:56.06 (σ = 20.36)
best: 1:56.06 (σ = 20.36)

Average: 1:56.06 (σ = 20.36)
Mean: 1:53.25

Time List:
1. 1:45.98 U2 R B' L' U' Uw D' Fw2 R2 U Fw2 U B2 Uw B2 D2 R2 Rw' U' Rw2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 U F L2 F' Fw2 B2 U' B' U L2 Uw L2 D2 R' L B Rw2 
2. 1:30.78 R2 U2 Uw Fw' F2 D' Rw2 D U2 Fw' Rw' L' B Rw2 Fw R' F Uw Rw D U B' Uw' D' Rw B2 Uw2 Rw2 B L R2 F' R' F' B U' F' B' L' D 
3. 2:11.45 Fw' L' B' U' L D' R Fw2 Rw2 B2 Fw U2 Rw' F2 L D2 F' L Uw2 F2 Fw Uw L' D U2 Uw2 L2 R2 Fw D2 R2 F' R2 B' R B F' Fw U' Rw2 
4. 1:37.32 Uw' B2 D L Rw' Uw D2 F2 B' D2 L2 Fw2 L' F' B' Rw D' Fw2 L R' D2 B R2 Rw' Fw' R B Rw2 F' Uw' Fw' B R L Rw D U2 Fw' U Fw' 
5. 1:48.19 R2 U2 R Rw Uw' Fw L R' Fw F2 U' Fw F2 D' R B2 R2 B' L2 D' Uw2 Rw2 R2 B2 Uw' Rw' Fw D2 L2 Fw2 R2 L Uw2 Fw' U' B2 F' Uw2 B' Rw' 
6. 1:25.17 Uw2 F L' Rw' F U' Fw2 B D2 L2 D2 F' L Uw Fw Rw2 B2 Fw2 R U2 Uw' F' U' R' Uw Rw2 R' F' L' B2 Rw' L2 D' B' Rw2 Uw B' Fw2 L U2 
7. 2:36.73 R' U' Uw F B' Fw' Rw F2 Uw R' B2 D2 U2 R D2 L' U R2 B L' R' U2 Rw2 Uw F' Uw2 L Uw F' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 R' U L' Uw2 B' R' L' U' 
8. 2:05.14 U Fw' D2 R Rw' Uw2 L2 F' B2 R' B' Fw2 D' Fw F2 Rw2 L2 U2 B' F Uw' Rw2 Uw2 B' Fw2 L' R Fw2 R2 F' R' L D2 B' Fw F U' B U2 Rw' 
9. DNF(1:48.18) R2 Uw' R' D' Rw2 D F' Rw' Fw' U2 B U' D Fw Rw' Fw2 Uw Fw' F2 R2 B2 Fw D2 B' Uw D' Rw2 U' Rw R2 D Rw2 U2 L R' Fw' Uw' Rw L F POP
10. 2:14.02 F2 Uw2 R2 Rw' Fw' B2 R2 B Fw' Uw2 Rw' L R' Uw' Fw U2 F2 L U2 Rw2 B' D Uw2 R F' D F Fw2 U B R F D' F' R' L2 Uw' U2 R2 F 
11. 1:40.09 Uw' B2 Rw D2 L R' Fw B2 L Fw2 Rw L2 Uw2 Rw Uw L' R' F' U2 L' F' Rw' F' U Rw2 U' Rw U' B U2 Rw' R2 U Fw' D' Rw R' F Fw' D 
12. 1:50.92 L' R2 D' Uw2 F2 Fw U B2 F L D U' L' Uw2 L Fw' F B' L D2 Rw2 Uw2 R' F2 B R Rw2 U' D2 Uw' B' R' D' B' Fw' F2 U D' B Rw

PB Ao5 and single. If nothing else this race will give me lots of practice which will in itself improve my speed. HOYA FTW


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 6, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-5
> solves/total: 11/12
> 
> single
> ...


I assume that you are in the race to 1:30 instead of 2:00?


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 6, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I assume that you are in the race to 1:30 instead of 2:00?


Sorry, I actually edited it already. I didn't know how you were going to organize based on previous posts. If there's a race to 1:45 put me there, otherwise 1:30 is fine. It might take me a little while, but its my goal to get there anyway. Thanks


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 6, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Sorry, I actually edited it already. I didn't know how you were going to organize based on previous posts. If there's a race to 1:45 put me there, otherwise 1:30 is fine. It might take me a little while, but its my goal to get there anyway. Thanks


That's fine! I will post you as race to sub 1:45 even though there isn't one in the title, but the mods have already changed the title, so i don't want to keep bugging them. 1:30 is my current goal too besides sub 2:00. I hope to see you in more rounds as well!


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 10, 2014)

Round 2 Results!
Good job everyone!

Race to 1:30:
Schmidt: 1:29.20, only one more left!

Race to 1:45:
Sk8erman41: 1:56.06

Race to 2:00
Rocky0701: 2:12.16
Alishisap: 2:29.12

Sorry that i was late this week guys.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 10, 2014)

4x4 Round 3!

1. B' Uw D2 R B L F' Rw U' L' Rw' Fw' U' L2 B' Rw F2 L' R D' L U2 B' F' Rw2 U' Uw' B' Rw2 Uw' D' F2 Fw2 R' D2 L D F2 Uw2 Rw2

2. L2 D' R Fw' R B2 Fw Rw2 R' U2 D Rw2 D' U Uw R2 Fw' L' B' F' D R2 Rw' Uw' F2 D R L F D Uw' Fw U Uw Rw B' U' Fw' D U

3. R' U R' Rw2 U F Fw2 D Fw' L' Rw2 B' U' L2 Uw' Rw B' F2 D' Uw2 F Rw' Fw F B2 U' F2 U' D' Fw Uw F Fw' R' B2 D' U2 L' F U'

4. Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' D L Uw2 B' U2 Uw2 D' B' U2 Uw D2 R D2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 D' L' D' Uw Rw L' B2 F' Fw Uw' L F' Fw' D' Uw2 B2 D B Rw2 Uw'

5. Fw U R' Uw' Rw D' Uw2 F U Rw' F2 R2 D F Uw Rw2 D' L U2 Rw Fw U' Uw R L' B2 Fw2 Uw F Rw L' D2 B L' Fw U2 Uw Fw Rw2 Fw'

6. Fw Rw2 B L2 U' L U2 D2 Rw' Uw2 B' R U' R Uw D2 Fw Uw' Fw D' L B' U F' U' R' Uw D Rw' D2 Rw2 B Fw Uw' L' Uw' D2 B Uw2 B2

7. Fw Uw D R2 Rw B' Uw' L' D2 Fw F U Fw' L2 Fw D2 L2 Rw2 Uw F' B2 R Uw L2 Fw' L2 F2 D2 Rw Fw Uw L2 Rw2 D' B Fw' R' Fw2 R' Uw2

8. R2 D' Fw' L2 D' R L2 Rw' Fw' U2 L' D' L2 R U' Rw2 U' D B' F D' Uw2 R U2 R' U2 R F2 U L Uw B' D B2 Rw' B2 Fw Uw' B' Fw'

10. Rw' D' U2 L R' Rw' B' F2 Rw2 D R' F2 D Rw D' Uw B' L F' R2 U2 R Uw2 Fw2 D' L2 B Fw' F U2 Uw2 Rw' R2 U' Rw' B' Uw' D' F' Fw2

11. Fw2 R U2 F2 Uw2 R2 L2 Fw F' Rw' R' U Fw B2 U' D F2 R2 Rw' B Rw2 Uw2 Fw U L' B2 Rw D' Uw' L2 Rw D B Rw U2 F2 L R B' D2

12. L2 Rw2 F D F B' Rw' R L' U' R2 Fw2 R' U' L F2 Uw2 Fw R2 D Uw' Rw U L' B' U' Rw2 F2 R' Rw2 Fw2 U Uw Fw2 F2 R' Uw' Fw' B2 L2


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 10, 2014)

2:22.86, 1:57.24, 2:05.30, DNF, 1:45.90, 2:01.10, 2:00.55, 2:27.33, 1:32.89, 1:41.27, 2:02.22, 1:53.98

Wow, I totally screwed this round. No excuses, but I am not taking it too hard though. Thank to this race, and the Hoya thread and its contributors, I have been getting into 4x4 a lot more these days. I have spent a lot of time this last week learning new tricks, and I switched out the execution of my OLL parity alg. I view it like improving F2L and although I have learned the tricks, I am still working on implementing them in my solves, so my times went up by a bit, but I am 100% confident that my times will be dropping soon with practice. I also didn't do any warm up solves prior to starting this average so it took a while to get in the groove. I definitely consider myself global sub-2 for 4x4 so I am sure that I will rebound next week.


----------



## Schmidt (May 10, 2014)

#9 is missing
i'm using this as #12 and solving the rest in order as #'s 1 - 11

D' B2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 L' Fw' U2 L2 U Rw2 R D2 Uw2 U' Rw Uw' F' B2 Uw R U' Uw D' L Uw D2 Rw2 D2 L' Uw2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R' Rw2 Uw2 L2 D2

Average: 1:41.15
Standard Deviation: 7.97


1:39.21, (1:59.69), 1:38.41, 1:30.77, 1:45.77, 1:28.65, 1:51.56, 1:33.88, 1:53.31, (1:28.09), 1:36.97, 1:52.93

That was BAAAAAAD!


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 12, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> #9 is missing


I noticed this too, I just did an extra scramble from CSTimer (solve 12) but I lost it now (sorry)


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 16, 2014)

Race to sub 2:00: 2:23.48
counting sup 3 *facepalm*
2:08.36, 2:17.16, 2:22.73, 1:53.88, 2:29.74, 2:19.89, 1:39.90, 2:17.53, 2:26.28, DNF(2:18.05), 2:38.46, 3:00.73
This average was actually going pretty good for me until the last 5 solves. This week i am feeling it though!


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 16, 2014)

End of round 3!
Sorry about forgetting the 9th scramble guys XD

Race to sub 1:30
Schmidt: 1:41.15 dang, you were so close to graduating 

Race to sub 2:00
sk8erman41: 2:01.78
Rocky0701: 2:23.48


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 16, 2014)

4x4 Race Round 4!!!

1. D Fw' U2 D Uw B2 F' D2 B2 Uw' Fw2 Rw R B U' Rw2 Fw' D' F' U' D Fw2 L' F2 Rw D' R L' F2 B Fw U B2 F2 D2 Fw' Rw2 R2 F' U2

2. Fw' R Fw' U Rw' R' D Fw2 Rw' Fw' U D' L' B D2 L F U Fw' B2 L2 F2 D' Rw2 F2 Uw2 R' Uw2 U D Rw2 D Fw Rw' Fw2 U B2 U2 D F2

3. Uw R2 Uw D L Fw B2 Rw' L Uw' U' D' L Rw' Fw2 F Rw F2 Uw2 L Rw' Uw L2 D U2 Rw F' U L2 Fw' B Uw' U' L' F' L' Fw' Uw' B2 Rw'

4. Fw' R' Uw2 F U' F2 Uw' D Fw2 R U' D B F R' Fw Rw2 Uw U Fw' L R Fw2 R Rw' D' R' L' Rw U Uw2 F Rw B Uw' D B' L Fw2 Uw' 

5. Uw2 Fw' L Fw' F2 Rw' R2 F L2 D R' U D' L D F U' R' L' Fw2 R' L' B' F' U' D2 Rw U2 Uw Rw' F2 R2 D' U' Fw' Uw2 Rw U2 L' R

6. B2 L Rw' F' U2 Rw L2 Uw Fw' Uw2 Fw Rw2 L R' Uw' L' Fw2 F2 B' R' Rw D Uw2 Rw Fw F' D' Fw' U' L2 Fw' L Uw' U R2 L2 B' D Uw' U

7. D2 Rw' U' L' Fw' R' F' Fw' Uw2 B' Uw D2 Rw B L Rw2 D' L2 Fw' R D' R B' Fw2 R F' D F2 B2 Rw' D2 B' D F' Fw L2 Rw F2 Fw' L

8. R Rw2 U' Rw B' Uw2 B2 Fw D2 Fw2 L U' L' B D Uw' Rw2 R' L Fw U2 D2 Rw B' Uw' R L Rw Uw2 Fw L2 F' B2 R Fw' L' B L' R Rw2

9. L' Uw2 R' B Rw F2 U' Fw F Uw' Rw' B2 L2 R' Uw2 B R' Uw R' D2 U' F2 R2 Rw2 Fw' L' Uw U' Fw D L Fw R F2 B' L B' Rw' B2 Fw

10. Rw Fw2 B2 L2 F' U2 F Uw R' D R D2 F' U' R Fw2 U2 Uw B L2 U Fw' D' U F Rw' D' F2 B Uw' U2 Fw2 F' L Uw2 D U F2 R F'

11. R2 Fw2 R U' Uw2 L' Fw2 B D2 U' R Uw' D' F' Uw L Rw' F U' B2 L' U' R2 F Rw F2 U B R L' F2 Rw' R U2 D' L2 Rw2 B2 Uw' B2

12. R2 U Fw2 D' Fw' F Uw' R2 B L2 Rw2 B' R' Rw2 F' R2 D' F' B2 U2 Fw' Rw Fw2 B2 R2 L' Fw L2 Uw2 Fw2 U R D2 B L Uw Fw2 B U B'

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 16, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Race to sub 2:00
> sk8erman41: I am not going to average that by hand, but it looks like around 2:05, you forgot to put the average along with your times
> Rocky0701: 2:23.48



I am so sorry I didn't even notice that. It was 2:01.78 my bad


Spoiler: full stats



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-16
solves/total: 11/12

single
best: 1:32.89
worst: 2:27.33

mean of 3
current: 1:52.49 (σ = 10.56)
best: 1:45.46 (σ = 15.11)

avg of 5
current: 1:52.49 (σ = 10.56)
best: 1:52.49 (σ = 10.56)

avg of 12
current: 2:01.78 (σ = 14.40)
best: 2:01.78 (σ = 14.40)

Average: 2:01.78 (σ = 14.40)
Mean: 1:59.15

Time List:
1. 2:22.86 B' Uw D2 R B L F' Rw U' L' Rw' Fw' U' L2 B' Rw F2 L' R D' L U2 B' F' Rw2 U' Uw' B' Rw2 Uw' D' F2 Fw2 R' D2 L D F2 Uw2 Rw2 
2. 1:57.24 L2 D' R Fw' R B2 Fw Rw2 R' U2 D Rw2 D' U Uw R2 Fw' L' B' F' D R2 Rw' Uw' F2 D R L F D Uw' Fw U Uw Rw B' U' Fw' D U 
3. 2:05.30 R' U R' Rw2 U F Fw2 D Fw' L' Rw2 B' U' L2 Uw' Rw B' F2 D' Uw2 F Rw' Fw F B2 U' F2 U' D' Fw Uw F Fw' R' B2 D' U2 L' F U' 
4. DNF(1:56.79) Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' D L Uw2 B' U2 Uw2 D' B' U2 Uw D2 R D2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 D' L' D' Uw Rw L' B2 F' Fw Uw' L F' Fw' D' Uw2 B2 D B Rw2 Uw' 
5. 1:45.90 Fw U R' Uw' Rw D' Uw2 F U Rw' F2 R2 D F Uw Rw2 D' L U2 Rw Fw U' Uw R L' B2 Fw2 Uw F Rw L' D2 B L' Fw U2 Uw Fw Rw2 Fw' 
6. 2:01.10 Fw Rw2 B L2 U' L U2 D2 Rw' Uw2 B' R U' R Uw D2 Fw Uw' Fw D' L B' U F' U' R' Uw D Rw' D2 Rw2 B Fw Uw' L' Uw' D2 B Uw2 B2 
7. 2:00.55 Fw Uw D R2 Rw B' Uw' L' D2 Fw F U Fw' L2 Fw D2 L2 Rw2 Uw F' B2 R Uw L2 Fw' L2 F2 D2 Rw Fw Uw L2 Rw2 D' B Fw' R' Fw2 R' Uw2 
8. 2:27.33 R2 D' Fw' L2 D' R L2 Rw' Fw' U2 L' D' L2 R U' Rw2 U' D B' F D' Uw2 R U2 R' U2 R F2 U L Uw B' D B2 Rw' B2 Fw Uw' B' Fw' 
9. 1:32.89 Rw' D' U2 L R' Rw' B' F2 Rw2 D R' F2 D Rw D' Uw B' L F' R2 U2 R Uw2 Fw2 D' L2 B Fw' F U2 Uw2 Rw' R2 U' Rw' B' Uw' D' F' Fw2 
10. 1:41.27 Fw2 R U2 F2 Uw2 R2 L2 Fw F' Rw' R' U Fw B2 U' D F2 R2 Rw' B Rw2 Uw2 Fw U L' B2 Rw D' Uw' L2 Rw D B Rw U2 F2 L R B' D2 
11. 2:02.22 L2 Rw2 F D F B' Rw' R L' U' R2 Fw2 R' U' L F2 Uw2 Fw R2 D Uw' Rw U L' B' U' Rw2 F2 R' Rw2 Fw2 U Uw Fw2 F2 R' Uw' Fw' B2 L2 
12. 1:53.98 U' R2 D Uw2 Rw2 Fw' R' F R2 U' R Fw' F' Rw' L' R F L' Rw' Fw2 R2 Uw R Uw2 B2 U' R' D2 B F2 D F2 Rw2 B2 Fw' L' U' L2 U D2 (guess I found that session after all)


I can't believe that there aren't more people participating in this race thread yet. I will edit with my round 4 times soon.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 16, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> I am so sorry I didn't even notice that. It was 2:01.78 my bad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: full stats
> ...


That is fine  I will edit your average into my post too, you were really close. It feels bad to be the slowest person in my own thread haha.


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 17, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> That is fine  I will edit your average into my post too, you were really close. It feels bad to be the slowest person in my own thread haha.



Haha but its a good thread and we will all get better. Thanks for organizing it.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 17, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Haha but its a good thread and we will all get better. Thanks for organizing it.


You are welcome, it was actually mostly for me so that i would be more motivated to practice 4x4 lol. I am hoping that more people will participate this week.


----------



## Shah (May 17, 2014)

*Round 4 — Race to sub 2:00*

*Average - 2:10.38*


Spoiler



Mean: 2:12.29
Average: 2:10.38
Best time: 1:55.36
Median: 2:09.45
Worst time: 2:48.34
Standard deviation: 14.53

Best average of 5: 2:04.13
7-11 - 2:09.90 (2:21.87) (1:55.36) 2:01.51 2:00.98

Best average of 12: 2:10.38
1-12 - 2:06.79 1:57.08 2:09.00 2:12.71 2:13.41 2:30.50 2:09.90 2:21.87 (1:55.36) 2:01.51 2:00.98 (2:48.34)

1. 2:06.79 D Fw' U2 D Uw B2 F' D2 B2 Uw' Fw2 Rw R B U' Rw2 Fw' D' F' U' D Fw2 L' F2 Rw D' R L' F2 B Fw U B2 F2 D2 Fw' Rw2 R2 F' U2
2. 1:57.08 Fw' R Fw' U Rw' R' D Fw2 Rw' Fw' U D' L' B D2 L F U Fw' B2 L2 F2 D' Rw2 F2 Uw2 R' Uw2 U D Rw2 D Fw Rw' Fw2 U B2 U2 D F2
3. 2:09.00 Uw R2 Uw D L Fw B2 Rw' L Uw' U' D' L Rw' Fw2 F Rw F2 Uw2 L Rw' Uw L2 D U2 Rw F' U L2 Fw' B Uw' U' L' F' L' Fw' Uw' B2 Rw'
4. 2:12.71 Fw' R' Uw2 F U' F2 Uw' D Fw2 R U' D B F R' Fw Rw2 Uw U Fw' L R Fw2 R Rw' D' R' L' Rw U Uw2 F Rw B Uw' D B' L Fw2 Uw'
5. 2:13.41 Uw2 Fw' L Fw' F2 Rw' R2 F L2 D R' U D' L D F U' R' L' Fw2 R' L' B' F' U' D2 Rw U2 Uw Rw' F2 R2 D' U' Fw' Uw2 Rw U2 L' R
6. 2:30.50 B2 L Rw' F' U2 Rw L2 Uw Fw' Uw2 Fw Rw2 L R' Uw' L' Fw2 F2 B' R' Rw D Uw2 Rw Fw F' D' Fw' U' L2 Fw' L Uw' U R2 L2 B' D Uw' U
7. 2:09.90 D2 Rw' U' L' Fw' R' F' Fw' Uw2 B' Uw D2 Rw B L Rw2 D' L2 Fw' R D' R B' Fw2 R F' D F2 B2 Rw' D2 B' D F' Fw L2 Rw F2 Fw' L
8. 2:21.87 R Rw2 U' Rw B' Uw2 B2 Fw D2 Fw2 L U' L' B D Uw' Rw2 R' L Fw U2 D2 Rw B' Uw' R L Rw Uw2 Fw L2 F' B2 R Fw' L' B L' R Rw2
9. 1:55.36 L' Uw2 R' B Rw F2 U' Fw F Uw' Rw' B2 L2 R' Uw2 B R' Uw R' D2 U' F2 R2 Rw2 Fw' L' Uw U' Fw D L Fw R F2 B' L B' Rw' B2 Fw
10. 2:01.51 Rw Fw2 B2 L2 F' U2 F Uw R' D R D2 F' U' R Fw2 U2 Uw B L2 U Fw' D' U F Rw' D' F2 B Uw' U2 Fw2 F' L Uw2 D U F2 R F'
11. 2:00.98 R2 Fw2 R U' Uw2 L' Fw2 B D2 U' R Uw' D' F' Uw L Rw' F U' B2 L' U' R2 F Rw F2 U B R L' F2 Rw' R U2 D' L2 Rw2 B2 Uw' B2
12. 2:48.34 R2 U Fw2 D' Fw' F Uw' R2 B L2 Rw2 B' R' Rw2 F' R2 D' F' B2 U2 Fw' Rw Fw2 B2 R2 L' Fw L2 Uw2 Fw2 U R D2 B L Uw Fw2 B U B'


----------



## Schmidt (May 18, 2014)

Schmidt : *1:28.75* (σ = 3.96)
1:30.18, 1:22.65, 1:24.59, 1:36.50, 1:27.03, 1:32.56, (1:44.18), 1:29.02, 1:26.68, 1:28.05, (1:17.05), 1:30.27



Back on track!


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 20, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-19
solves/total: 11/12

single
best: 1:38.28
worst: 2:04.69

mean of 3
current: 1:54.07 (σ = 11.32)
best: 1:46.09 (σ = 7.82)

avg of 5
current: 1:58.21 (σ = 4.34)
best: 1:48.71 (σ = 4.52)

avg of 12
current: 1:54.53 (σ = 7.92)
best: 1:54.53 (σ = 7.92)

Average: 1:54.53 (σ = 7.92)
Mean: 1:53.05

Time List:
1. 1:46.15 D Fw' U2 D Uw B2 F' D2 B2 Uw' Fw2 Rw R B U' Rw2 Fw' D' F' U' D Fw2 L' F2 Rw D' R L' F2 B Fw U B2 F2 D2 Fw' Rw2 R2 F' U2 
2. 2:02.02 Fw' R Fw' U Rw' R' D Fw2 Rw' Fw' U D' L' B D2 L F U Fw' B2 L2 F2 D' Rw2 F2 Uw2 R' Uw2 U D Rw2 D Fw Rw' Fw2 U B2 U2 D F2 
3. 1:46.07 Uw R2 Uw D L Fw B2 Rw' L Uw' U' D' L Rw' Fw2 F Rw F2 Uw2 L Rw' Uw L2 D U2 Rw F' U L2 Fw' B Uw' U' L' F' L' Fw' Uw' B2 Rw' 
4. 1:38.28 Fw' R' Uw2 F U' F2 Uw' D Fw2 R U' D B F R' Fw Rw2 Uw U Fw' L R Fw2 R Rw' D' R' L' Rw U Uw2 F Rw B Uw' D B' L Fw2 Uw' 
5. 1:53.93 Uw2 Fw' L Fw' F2 Rw' R2 F L2 D R' U D' L D F U' R' L' Fw2 R' L' B' F' U' D2 Rw U2 Uw Rw' F2 R2 D' U' Fw' Uw2 Rw U2 L' R 
6. 1:56.71 B2 L Rw' F' U2 Rw L2 Uw Fw' Uw2 Fw Rw2 L R' Uw' L' Fw2 F2 B' R' Rw D Uw2 Rw Fw F' D' Fw' U' L2 Fw' L Uw' U R2 L2 B' D Uw' U 
7. 2:04.69 D2 Rw' U' L' Fw' R' F' Fw' Uw2 B' Uw D2 Rw B L Rw2 D' L2 Fw' R D' R B' Fw2 R F' D F2 B2 Rw' D2 B' D F' Fw L2 Rw F2 Fw' L 
8. 1:53.53 R Rw2 U' Rw B' Uw2 B2 Fw D2 Fw2 L U' L' B D Uw' Rw2 R' L Fw U2 D2 Rw B' Uw' R L Rw Uw2 Fw L2 F' B2 R Fw' L' B L' R Rw2 
9. DNF(1:43.23) L' Uw2 R' B Rw F2 U' Fw F Uw' Rw' B2 L2 R' Uw2 B R' Uw R' D2 U' F2 R2 Rw2 Fw' L' Uw U' Fw D L Fw R F2 B' L B' Rw' B2 Fw 
10. 2:02.11 Rw Fw2 B2 L2 F' U2 F Uw R' D R D2 F' U' R Fw2 U2 Uw B L2 U Fw' D' U F Rw' D' F2 B Uw' U2 Fw2 F' L Uw2 D U F2 R F' 
11. 1:58.99 R2 Fw2 R U' Uw2 L' Fw2 B D2 U' R Uw' D' F' Uw L Rw' F U' B2 L' U' R2 F Rw F2 U B R L' F2 Rw' R U2 D' L2 Rw2 B2 Uw' B2 
12. 1:41.12 R2 U Fw2 D' Fw' F Uw' R2 B L2 Rw2 B' R' Rw2 F' R2 D' F' B2 U2 Fw' Rw Fw2 B2 R2 L' Fw L2 Uw2 Fw2 U R D2 B L Uw Fw2 B U B'

DNF was a screwed up OLL parity fix. I am pretty sure that I got parity or double parity 10/12 times and only screwed it up once so much improved from last week. Still working on getting more efficient with my Hoya cross but loving 4x4 more all the time. Times really weren't that great, but it felt smoother than last week, so I'll take the gradual improvement. I know that participation in this thread will yield results just from the practice alone. I was really hoping to break a PB today with the 40th anniversary and all, and I though 4x4 would be my best shot at it, but I guess it wasn't in the cards (close though). I guess there is always next year


----------



## RjFx2 (May 20, 2014)

I am going to join this race, but my best is now only 2:30 or so (need to update signature), I will do an average of 5 solves tomorrow because I don't have time today. I am hoping to get my best solve under 2 minutes by mid to late June, maybe earlier, please keep the thread going rocky.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 20, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> I am going to join this race, but my best is now only 2:30 or so (need to update signature), I will do an average of 5 solves tomorrow because I don't have time today. I am hoping to get my best solve under 2 minutes by mid to late June, maybe earlier, please keep the thread going rocky.


Hey again. What method do you use on 4x4? Because if you use reduction, you should try Yau too, it is used by many fast solvers, and has helped me too. I will definitely keep this thread going. There haven't been too many people using it yet, but i hope more will soon. I will be overwhelmed with forum competitions tomorrow lol. This, race to sub 25, weekly competition, race to sub 20 even though i haven't graduated race to sub 25 yet, even though i know i'm sub 25


----------



## RjFx2 (May 20, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Hey again. What method do you use on 4x4? Because if you use reduction, you should try Yau too, it is used by many fast solvers, and has helped me too. I will definitely keep this thread going. There haven't been too many people using it yet, but i hope more will soon. I will be overwhelmed with forum competitions tomorrow lol. This, race to sub 25, weekly competition, race to sub 20 even though i haven't graduated race to sub 25 yet, even though i know i'm sub 25


I use the reduction method, I'll try to look into Yay Method this week, I also think I just need to practice more since I haven't solved 4x4 for 50 solves even.


----------



## hiruzan1994 (May 20, 2014)

You said Ao5 is ok for people above 2 minutes, so I'll use it untill I hit my first sub-2 here.
2:25.15, 1:57.46, (2:58.86), 2:01.62, (1:55.02)

Ao5: 2:08.08


----------



## RjFx2 (May 20, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> I am going to join this race, but my best is now only 2:30 or so (need to update signature), I will do an average of 5 solves tomorrow because I don't have time today. I am hoping to get my best solve under 2 minutes by mid to late June, maybe earlier, please keep the thread going rocky.


Sorry can't do it today most likely and will try really hard to solve it on Wednesday. 
_(Baseball game plus schoolwork)_


----------



## RjFx2 (May 21, 2014)

Race to sub 2
Average(5): 3:05.30
Times: 3:05.95, (2:57.88), 3:04.58, (3:18.68), 3:05.38
Kind of slow times, just a bit, but haven't solved 100 times yet still. Also, had extra time today.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 21, 2014)

Race to sub 2:00
Average: 1:58.49
1:52.138, 1:51.359, 2:08.568, 1:36.245, 2:19.119, 1:58.017, 1:59.046, 2:03.968, 2:06.786, 2:03.092, 1:51.040, 1:50.927

Pretty good for me


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 21, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Race to sub 2:00
> Average: 1:58.49
> 1:52.138, 1:51.359, 2:08.568, 1:36.245, 2:19.119, 1:58.017, 1:59.046, 2:03.968, 2:06.786, 2:03.092, 1:51.040, 1:50.927
> 
> Pretty good for me


Nice, GJ on the sub-2. You use Yau right? Have you ever tried Hoya? Its very similar but to me it a lot easier to track pieces.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 21, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Nice, GJ on the sub-2. You use Yau right? Have you ever tried Hoya? Its very similar but to me it a lot easier to track pieces.


Thank you! Yes, i use Yau, but i will definitely check out Hoya and see if I like it, Yau has been working pretty good for me though. We will see


----------



## schaek (May 26, 2014)

12. 02:09.92 R2 U Fw2 D' Fw' F Uw' R2 B L2 Rw2 B' R' Rw2 F' R2 D' F' B2 U2 Fw' Rw Fw2 B2 R2 L' Fw L2 Uw2 Fw2 U R D2 B L Uw Fw2 B U B'
11. 01:40.25 R2 Fw2 R U' Uw2 L' Fw2 B D2 U' R Uw' D' F' Uw L Rw' F U' B2 L' U' R2 F Rw F2 U B R L' F2 Rw' R U2 D' L2 Rw2 B2 Uw' B2
10. 01:46.18 Rw Fw2 B2 L2 F' U2 F Uw R' D R D2 F' U' R Fw2 U2 Uw B L2 U Fw' D' U F Rw' D' F2 B Uw' U2 Fw2 F' L Uw2 D U F2 R F'
09. 02:01.65 L' Uw2 R' B Rw F2 U' Fw F Uw' Rw' B2 L2 R' Uw2 B R' Uw R' D2 U' F2 R2 Rw2 Fw' L' Uw U' Fw D L Fw R F2 B' L B' Rw' B2 Fw
08. 01:48.03 R Rw2 U' Rw B' Uw2 B2 Fw D2 Fw2 L U' L' B D Uw' Rw2 R' L Fw U2 D2 Rw B' Uw' R L Rw Uw2 Fw L2 F' B2 R Fw' L' B L' R Rw2
07. 01:58.69 D2 Rw' U' L' Fw' R' F' Fw' Uw2 B' Uw D2 Rw B L Rw2 D' L2 Fw' R D' R B' Fw2 R F' D F2 B2 Rw' D2 B' D F' Fw L2 Rw F2 Fw' L
06. 01:41.34 B2 L Rw' F' U2 Rw L2 Uw Fw' Uw2 Fw Rw2 L R' Uw' L' Fw2 F2 B' R' Rw D Uw2 Rw Fw F' D' Fw' U' L2 Fw' L Uw' U R2 L2 B' D Uw' U
05. 01:31.13 Uw2 Fw' L Fw' F2 Rw' R2 F L2 D R' U D' L D F U' R' L' Fw2 R' L' B' F' U' D2 Rw U2 Uw Rw' F2 R2 D' U' Fw' Uw2 Rw U2 L' R
04. 02:06.50 Fw' R' Uw2 F U' F2 Uw' D Fw2 R U' D B F R' Fw Rw2 Uw U Fw' L R Fw2 R Rw' D' R' L' Rw U Uw2 F Rw B Uw' D B' L Fw2 Uw'
03. 01:40.80 Uw R2 Uw D L Fw B2 Rw' L Uw' U' D' L Rw' Fw2 F Rw F2 Uw2 L Rw' Uw L2 D U2 Rw F' U L2 Fw' B Uw' U' L' F' L' Fw' Uw' B2 Rw'
02. 01:47.15 Fw' R Fw' U Rw' R' D Fw2 Rw' Fw' U D' L' B D2 L F U Fw' B2 L2 F2 D' Rw2 F2 Uw2 R' Uw2 U D Rw2 D Fw Rw' Fw2 U B2 U2 D F2
01. 01:37.92 D Fw' U2 D Uw B2 F' D2 B2 Uw' Fw2 Rw R B U' Rw2 Fw' D' F' U' D Fw2 L' F2 Rw D' R L' F2 B Fw U B2 F2 D2 Fw' Rw2 R2 F' U2

Average: 01:48.85
Best Average of 5: 01:41.96
Best Time: 1:31.13

PB's:
Average of 12: 1:40.53
Average of 5: 1:34.89
PB:1:19.04

Globally, I have 4 or 5 timings under 1:30, and one I reached with PLL-Parity. I'm in the race to 1:30, but for the 12 given scrambles, I'm in the race to 1:45 first (achieve when you have to achieve, and not a PB out of 1000 scrambles).


----------



## RjFx2 (May 26, 2014)

I think it's time for Round 5?


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 26, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> I think it's time for Round 5?


Oh my gosh. I am so sorry, i forgot  At least it gave Schaek time to get in. 

End of round 4! 

Race to sub 1:30:
Schmidt: 1:28.75 (two more)

Race to sub 1:45:
schaek: 1:48.85
sk8erman41: 1:54.53

Race to sub 2:00:
Rocky0701: 1:58.49 (two more)
hiruzan1994: 2:08.80
Shah: 2:10.38
RjFx2: 3:05.30


----------



## RjFx2 (May 26, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Oh my gosh. I am so sorry, i forgot  At least it gave Schaek time to get in.
> 
> End of round 4!
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 27, 2014)

Round 5!

Since i was late, which i apologize for, the round will end on Friday. 

Alright, here we go!

1. U F B' U' L2 Rw2 U2 L Uw' B2 L2 Uw2 U' R2 D L B2 R' U2 F' B2 Rw' L' B2 F Fw' D2 R Fw L2 Fw Rw' D Fw2 B U Uw' R2 Uw2 F'
2. F2 L R' F U Fw' B' Rw L' F2 U Fw2 F D Uw2 Rw2 F' L2 B Rw' L Uw B D2 B D' L' B' U Rw' D' B Uw R Uw B2 Fw' Rw F2 D'
3. Rw Uw Rw L' Uw L' U2 Fw R' Fw2 Rw U2 B R' Uw U F2 Uw' F R' U' F2 R Uw' Rw2 R Fw2 L2 B2 Uw' Rw2 U2 R Fw2 U B Uw F L' R 
4. Uw2 F2 U R' L' Fw U' L' D2 R2 U' R' Fw' B F2 R' U' B2 D2 R' D' L' B U2 F2 Uw2 Fw' U F2 B2 Rw B2 F' Rw2 D B2 Uw R2 Fw' F2
5. Rw Uw D Rw2 Fw L2 Rw' B Rw2 R2 F' Uw2 U R' U2 D' L' Uw F Fw2 U Rw' L B2 Rw2 R' F2 R2 Rw' B' Uw2 Rw' B Fw' Rw2 F U F' B' 
6. R2 L2 U2 D2 Uw Fw' F' R U2 L F' D' L2 R U D R D2 L U2 Rw' Fw' F2 D F L2 F' Fw R2 Fw2 R L' B2 U' F L2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' Uw
7. L' D' L' D B Rw' L R Uw2 B2 Uw R' B R2 Rw2 F' Fw B2 Rw D' R' Uw B Uw2 B2 D' R' L Fw' F2 L' R2 D2 Uw Rw F' B2 D F2 L'
8. Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' R' Fw' F' U2 R' B' L Rw2 Uw D F' L' Uw' B2 U2 R Fw Uw' Rw' B2 Rw2 L' Fw D2 Fw F2 U' R' U' L' F' D2 Uw' Rw L' 
9. R' U2 R F Rw U2 Fw D' L2 Uw Rw F Uw2 Rw2 L Fw2 D U R Uw F' Uw2 D2 R U2 L2 R' Uw2 Fw' F Rw B2 Fw L U Rw' D2 L B Uw2 
10. L' B' U2 Rw2 L2 Fw U2 Uw Rw' D B L2 Rw2 R Uw2 Rw2 Fw' D B F' Uw Fw2 R' Fw' R2 L' D' Rw2 Uw2 D Fw2 R D Uw2 L' Fw U' Rw 
11. D U' Rw B2 Rw2 D B' Rw2 F Fw' L2 U2 D F' Uw2 R' U L2 R2 Fw2 D Uw' Rw' B Fw' D' U' Fw' F2 Uw' U' D' Rw' R F2 Fw' R D2 Uw2 
12. Rw' L' B2 R Fw' Uw2 B D' U2 R B U' B2 D2 Fw' L' R2 D2 B' F' Rw' Fw D2 F U2 Fw R' D' B' Rw U F' L Rw2 Fw' R2 F Uw' U D'

The best of luck to you guys!


----------



## Royiky (May 27, 2014)

Race to sub 2:00.00
Average: 2:05.59
2:11.10 1:58.06 1:48.85 2:09.01 2:09.49 2:10.39 2:07.50 2:11.84 2:12.35 (1:45.37) (DNF) 1:57.34


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 27, 2014)

Race to sub 2:00
Average: 2:12.154
2:33.620, 1:53.928, 3:03.223, 1:38.623, 2:26.453, 2:07.258, 2:30.274, 2:16.361, 1:44.810, 2:27.364, 1:56.999, 2:04.468

That was bad


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 27, 2014)

AVG: 1:39.80 PB!  
1:45.90 (2:29.07) 1:40.53 (1:31.60) 1:38.53 1:46.63 1:40.32 1:35.12 1:44.88 1:37.27 1:36.31 1:32.47



Spoiler: Full results



4x4x4 cube
May 27, 2014 4:00:56 PM - 4:29:55 PM

Mean: 1:43.22
Average: 1:39.80
Best time: 1:31.60
Median: 1:39.43
Worst time: 2:29.07
Standard deviation: 14.61

Best average of 5: 1:36.23
8-12 - 1:35.12 (1:44.88) 1:37.27 1:36.31 (1:32.47)

Best average of 12: 1:39.80
1-12 - 1:45.90 (2:29.07) 1:40.53 (1:31.60) 1:38.53 1:46.63 1:40.32 1:35.12 1:44.88 1:37.27 1:36.31 1:32.47

1. 1:45.90 U F B' U' L2 Rw2 U2 L Uw' B2 L2 Uw2 U' R2 D L B2 R' U2 F' B2 Rw' L' B2 F Fw' D2 R Fw L2 Fw Rw' D Fw2 B U Uw' R2 Uw2 F'
2. 2:29.07 F2 L R' F U Fw' B' Rw L' F2 U Fw2 F D Uw2 Rw2 F' L2 B Rw' L Uw B D2 B D' L' B' U Rw' D' B Uw R Uw B2 Fw' Rw F2 D'
3. 1:40.53 Rw Uw Rw L' Uw L' U2 Fw R' Fw2 Rw U2 B R' Uw U F2 Uw' F R' U' F2 R Uw' Rw2 R Fw2 L2 B2 Uw' Rw2 U2 R Fw2 U B Uw F L' R
4. 1:31.60 Uw2 F2 U R' L' Fw U' L' D2 R2 U' R' Fw' B F2 R' U' B2 D2 R' D' L' B U2 F2 Uw2 Fw' U F2 B2 Rw B2 F' Rw2 D B2 Uw R2 Fw' F2
5. 1:38.53 Rw Uw D Rw2 Fw L2 Rw' B Rw2 R2 F' Uw2 U R' U2 D' L' Uw F Fw2 U Rw' L B2 Rw2 R' F2 R2 Rw' B' Uw2 Rw' B Fw' Rw2 F U F' B'
6. 1:46.63 R2 L2 U2 D2 Uw Fw' F' R U2 L F' D' L2 R U D R D2 L U2 Rw' Fw' F2 D F L2 F' Fw R2 Fw2 R L' B2 U' F L2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' Uw
7. 1:40.32 L' D' L' D B Rw' L R Uw2 B2 Uw R' B R2 Rw2 F' Fw B2 Rw D' R' Uw B Uw2 B2 D' R' L Fw' F2 L' R2 D2 Uw Rw F' B2 D F2 L'
8. 1:35.12 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' R' Fw' F' U2 R' B' L Rw2 Uw D F' L' Uw' B2 U2 R Fw Uw' Rw' B2 Rw2 L' Fw D2 Fw F2 U' R' U' L' F' D2 Uw' Rw L'
9. 1:44.88 R' U2 R F Rw U2 Fw D' L2 Uw Rw F Uw2 Rw2 L Fw2 D U R Uw F' Uw2 D2 R U2 L2 R' Uw2 Fw' F Rw B2 Fw L U Rw' D2 L B Uw2
10. 1:37.27 L' B' U2 Rw2 L2 Fw U2 Uw Rw' D B L2 Rw2 R Uw2 Rw2 Fw' D B F' Uw Fw2 R' Fw' R2 L' D' Rw2 Uw2 D Fw2 R D Uw2 L' Fw U' Rw
11. 1:36.31 D U' Rw B2 Rw2 D B' Rw2 F Fw' L2 U2 D F' Uw2 R' U L2 R2 Fw2 D Uw' Rw' B Fw' D' U' Fw' F2 Uw' U' D' Rw' R F2 Fw' R D2 Uw2
12. 1:32.47 Rw' L' B2 R Fw' Uw2 B D' U2 R B U' B2 D2 Fw' L' R2 D2 B' F' Rw' Fw D2 F U2 Fw R' D' B' Rw U F' L Rw2 Fw' R2 F Uw' U D'



Its actually quite funny, even though this was a PB and below my target time, I know it could have been sooooo much better! I had so many screw ups. I am now very confident that sub-1:30 is around the corner and 1:15 is possible.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 28, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> AVG: 1:39.80 PB!
> 1:45.90 (2:29.07) 1:40.53 (1:31.60) 1:38.53 1:46.63 1:40.32 1:35.12 1:44.88 1:37.27 1:36.31 1:32.47
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap, you are getting fast really quickly, you will definitely beat me in our little race.


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 28, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Holy crap, you are getting fast really quickly, you will definitely beat me in our little race.


haha yeah. I am moving along nicely, but like I said, I bet I get to 1:30 first, but you will catch up. I predict 1:15 being quite the race. I am really enjoying 4x4 more than ever though.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 28, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> haha yeah. I am moving along nicely, but like I said, I bet I get to 1:30 first, but you will catch up. I predict 1:15 being quite the race. I am really enjoying 4x4 more than ever though.


I bet you are right. I am really enjoying 5x5 right now, but have also been improving at 4x4 even though this week was crap.


----------



## Shah (May 28, 2014)

*Round 5*
*Race to Sub 2*
Average: * 1:58.01*





Spoiler



Mean: 1:58.45
Best time: 1:38.30
Median: 1:55.41
Worst time: 2:23.01
Standard deviation: 12.28

Best average of 5: 1:55.78
8-12 - 2:05.10 1:50.65 1:51.58 (1:47.17) (2:13.02)

Best average of 12: 1:58.01
1-12 - 1:48.36 2:07.40 2:06.70 1:50.87 1:59.24 (1:38.30) (2:23.01) 2:05.10 1:50.65 1:51.58 1:47.17 2:13.02

1. 1:48.36 U F B' U' L2 Rw2 U2 L Uw' B2 L2 Uw2 U' R2 D L B2 R' U2 F' B2 Rw' L' B2 F Fw' D2 R Fw L2 Fw Rw' D Fw2 B U Uw' R2 Uw2 F'
2. 2:07.40 F2 L R' F U Fw' B' Rw L' F2 U Fw2 F D Uw2 Rw2 F' L2 B Rw' L Uw B D2 B D' L' B' U Rw' D' B Uw R Uw B2 Fw' Rw F2 D'
3. 2:06.70 Rw Uw Rw L' Uw L' U2 Fw R' Fw2 Rw U2 B R' Uw U F2 Uw' F R' U' F2 R Uw' Rw2 R Fw2 L2 B2 Uw' Rw2 U2 R Fw2 U B Uw F L' R
4. 1:50.87 Uw2 F2 U R' L' Fw U' L' D2 R2 U' R' Fw' B F2 R' U' B2 D2 R' D' L' B U2 F2 Uw2 Fw' U F2 B2 Rw B2 F' Rw2 D B2 Uw R2 Fw' F2
5. 1:59.24 Rw Uw D Rw2 Fw L2 Rw' B Rw2 R2 F' Uw2 U R' U2 D' L' Uw F Fw2 U Rw' L B2 Rw2 R' F2 R2 Rw' B' Uw2 Rw' B Fw' Rw2 F U F' B'
6. 1:38.30 R2 L2 U2 D2 Uw Fw' F' R U2 L F' D' L2 R U D R D2 L U2 Rw' Fw' F2 D F L2 F' Fw R2 Fw2 R L' B2 U' F L2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' Uw
7. 2:23.01 L' D' L' D B Rw' L R Uw2 B2 Uw R' B R2 Rw2 F' Fw B2 Rw D' R' Uw B Uw2 B2 D' R' L Fw' F2 L' R2 D2 Uw Rw F' B2 D F2 L'
8. 2:05.10 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' R' Fw' F' U2 R' B' L Rw2 Uw D F' L' Uw' B2 U2 R Fw Uw' Rw' B2 Rw2 L' Fw D2 Fw F2 U' R' U' L' F' D2 Uw' Rw L'
9. 1:50.65 R' U2 R F Rw U2 Fw D' L2 Uw Rw F Uw2 Rw2 L Fw2 D U R Uw F' Uw2 D2 R U2 L2 R' Uw2 Fw' F Rw B2 Fw L U Rw' D2 L B Uw2
10. 1:51.58 L' B' U2 Rw2 L2 Fw U2 Uw Rw' D B L2 Rw2 R Uw2 Rw2 Fw' D B F' Uw Fw2 R' Fw' R2 L' D' Rw2 Uw2 D Fw2 R D Uw2 L' Fw U' Rw
11. 1:47.17 D U' Rw B2 Rw2 D B' Rw2 F Fw' L2 U2 D F' Uw2 R' U L2 R2 Fw2 D Uw' Rw' B Fw' D' U' Fw' F2 Uw' U' D' Rw' R F2 Fw' R D2 Uw2
12. 2:13.02 Rw' L' B2 R Fw' Uw2 B D' U2 R B U' B2 D2 Fw' L' R2 D2 B' F' Rw' Fw D2 F U2 Fw R' D' B' Rw U F' L Rw2 Fw' R2 F Uw' U D'


Half-centres are paying off. And, I should work on edge pairing.
All the sup-2 were Edge Pairing fail. Especially the 12th one. That could have been my PB. But, then I messed up edge pairing. :/


----------



## h2f (May 28, 2014)

Race to sub 2:00
*Avg of 12 1:56.58*

Times: 1:55.92 2.	(2:10.19) 3.	2:03.80 4. (1:22.79 - PB/PLL Skip) 5.	1:37.05 6.	2:10.17 7.	1:58.43 8.	1:56.81 9.	2:00.17 10.	1:58.86 11.	1:44.00 12.	2:00.57


----------



## schaek (May 28, 2014)

12. 01:38.60 Rw' L' B2 R Fw' Uw2 B D' U2 R B U' B2 D2 Fw' L' R2 D2 B' F' Rw' Fw D2 F U2 Fw R' D' B' Rw U F' L Rw2 Fw' R2 F Uw' U D'
11. 01:54.51 D U' Rw B2 Rw2 D B' Rw2 F Fw' L2 U2 D F' Uw2 R' U L2 R2 Fw2 D Uw' Rw' B Fw' D' U' Fw' F2 Uw' U' D' Rw' R F2 Fw' R D2 Uw2
10. 02:10.36 L' B' U2 Rw2 L2 Fw U2 Uw Rw' D B L2 Rw2 R Uw2 Rw2 Fw' D B F' Uw Fw2 R' Fw' R2 L' D' Rw2 Uw2 D Fw2 R D Uw2 L' Fw U' Rw
09. 01:50.24 R' U2 R F Rw U2 Fw D' L2 Uw Rw F Uw2 Rw2 L Fw2 D U R Uw F' Uw2 D2 R U2 L2 R' Uw2 Fw' F Rw B2 Fw L U Rw' D2 L B Uw2
08. 01:41.19 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' R' Fw' F' U2 R' B' L Rw2 Uw D F' L' Uw' B2 U2 R Fw Uw' Rw' B2 Rw2 L' Fw D2 Fw F2 U' R' U' L' F' D2 Uw' Rw L'
07. 01:49.07 L' D' L' D B Rw' L R Uw2 B2 Uw R' B R2 Rw2 F' Fw B2 Rw D' R' Uw B Uw2 B2 D' R' L Fw' F2 L' R2 D2 Uw Rw F' B2 D F2 L'
06. 02:01.94 R2 L2 U2 D2 Uw Fw' F' R U2 L F' D' L2 R U D R D2 L U2 Rw' Fw' F2 D F L2 F' Fw R2 Fw2 R L' B2 U' F L2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' Uw
05. 01:50.17 Rw Uw D Rw2 Fw L2 Rw' B Rw2 R2 F' Uw2 U R' U2 D' L' Uw F Fw2 U Rw' L B2 Rw2 R' F2 R2 Rw' B' Uw2 Rw' B Fw' Rw2 F U F' B'
04. 01:42.97 Uw2 F2 U R' L' Fw U' L' D2 R2 U' R' Fw' B F2 R' U' B2 D2 R' D' L' B U2 F2 Uw2 Fw' U F2 B2 Rw B2 F' Rw2 D B2 Uw R2 Fw' F2
03. 01:59.32 Rw Uw Rw L' Uw L' U2 Fw R' Fw2 Rw U2 B R' Uw U F2 Uw' F R' U' F2 R Uw' Rw2 R Fw2 L2 B2 Uw' Rw2 U2 R Fw2 U B Uw F L' R
02. 01:36.81 F2 L R' F U Fw' B' Rw L' F2 U Fw2 F D Uw2 Rw2 F' L2 B Rw' L Uw B D2 B D' L' B' U Rw' D' B Uw R Uw B2 Fw' Rw F2 D'
01. 01:50.61 U F B' U' L2 Rw2 U2 L Uw' B2 L2 Uw2 U' R2 D L B2 R' U2 F' B2 Rw' L' B2 F Fw' D2 R Fw L2 Fw Rw' D Fw2 B U Uw' R2 Uw2 F'

Average: 1:49.86
Best Average of 5: 01:47.40
Best Time: 1:36.81

PB's:
Average of 12: 1:40.53
Average of 5: 1:34.89
PB:1:19.04

A second slower than last time, but that was only 2 days ago. Ofcourse nothing changed on my PB's.


----------



## Schmidt (May 29, 2014)

Schmidt : *1:30.37* (σ = 5.19)
1:24.81, 1:25.00, 1:35.69, 1:36.18, (1:18.88), 1:27.76, (1:38.81),1:29.46, 1:34.22, 1:28.72, 1:37.80,1:24.02


If any of the sups had been sub, I would have made it


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 30, 2014)

*End of round 5!*

Awesome job guys!

*Race to sub 1:30:*
Schmidt: 1:30.37

*Race to sub 1:45:*
sk8erman41: 1:39.80 (two more!)

*Race to sub 2:00:*
h2f: 1:56.58 (two more!)
Shah: 1:58.01 (two more!)
Royiky: 2:05.59
Rocky0701: 2:12.15


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 30, 2014)

Round 6!

I am feeling good about this round 

1. Rw' U' Fw2 U2 F' Fw2 Uw2 U B' Uw' L' R' B R L' D' Rw2 Uw' D' B Uw B F2 L F' Uw Rw' L F2 D' F' R2 B' U Fw' B Uw' U R2 Uw2
2. U B2 F2 Rw' D Fw2 F R L' F L D Uw' R' L' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 F' U' B2 L Fw2 Uw2 R' U Uw L Uw2 B' U' F Uw R B' Rw' D' Rw2 L R2
3. Fw' U Rw B D Rw Uw2 R2 Rw Uw2 B Fw' R' L F' L' U2 B2 U2 D B2 Fw D' B Uw' L2 D' B2 U' L D' R' Uw' Rw2 U' Rw2 U2 B2 F Fw 
4. Fw Rw2 U' F2 D2 Uw2 L' Uw R D2 R2 B' Uw' Rw U' F' Rw2 L2 Fw F B2 Uw2 F' Uw Fw2 B2 U F2 B' D' R' B2 D R2 Uw R Fw' D' F' L2 
5. Rw' U2 D' B' F2 D' B R L' U Fw2 F' Rw' F Fw R D2 Fw' L2 B2 Rw2 Fw Rw Uw Rw2 B L2 B2 Rw' F' B' R2 Fw F2 Rw2 L' D2 F D' Rw 
6. L' Uw2 L' R' D L2 F2 D2 R Uw Fw' L2 B2 U Uw2 Rw L2 B2 D B Uw2 D F D F2 R2 D' U Uw2 Fw' D2 L' B2 U Uw' Fw' Rw2 B' R' L
7. B2 Fw2 D' Fw' U2 F U B Fw D L' F' R D2 Rw D2 Fw B2 U2 Fw2 L2 R U Uw2 Rw2 L F B L2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw U' D B' Rw2 F2 U2 R' 
8. Rw' L' Fw' B F R' D R D Rw' L R Uw L B Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 Uw R2 U2 R2 Fw2 B D2 L2 D2 Fw' L2 Fw2 F2 B' Uw Fw B' Rw' Uw B R' 
9. D F U Uw' D' B Uw' L2 F' Fw' R2 U R Rw' B' D Fw F2 Uw2 R' Rw D' F' L2 F D2 Fw' L' D' Fw U R' Fw R Fw' R2 F2 Fw' L U2
10. B D' R2 D L Rw F2 Fw' B2 Uw D2 F D' F Uw' R2 Uw' B2 L Uw2 F2 D2 R' Fw' B2 R2 Rw' F Rw2 L R' F Fw Rw Uw Fw2 D Fw' D' U 
11. D' B' D' Rw D' R' L U F B' Uw2 L2 D U R2 D' R F2 Rw U Uw2 F Uw' D L Uw L R D2 Uw' Rw' L2 F2 Fw2 Rw F L2 B2 F2 D2
12. D Uw B R L' B' Uw' Rw U D2 B L U Rw' D' Rw2 F' L' B D B U B Uw2 Fw B R' L2 F L' R B' R F' Fw2 D U2 Uw' B' L2


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 30, 2014)

Round 6:
Race to sub 2:00
Average: 1:41.71
1:57.964, 1:52.597, 1:39.196, 1:34.716, 1:31.510, 1:41.619, 1:37.180, 1:52.349, 1:33.645, DNF(1:43.451), 1:33.361, 1:34.456

This round was awesome, all new PBs. If I keep this up, I could just graduate the race to sub 2:00 and 1:45 at the same time and go straight to 1:30. I am coming for you sk8erman! 

number of times: 11/12
best time: 1:31.510
worst time: 1:57.964

current mo3: DNF (σ = 93.91)
best mo3: 1:35.141 (σ = 3.86)

current avg5: 1:40.150 (σ = 10.57)
best avg5: 1:37.031 (σ = 2.24)

current avg12: 1:41.708 (σ = 9.18)

session avg: 1:41.708 (σ = 9.18)
session mean: 1:40.781


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 30, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> This round was awesome, all new PBs. If I keep this up, I could just graduate the race to sub 2:00 and 1:45 at the same time and go straight to 1:30. I am coming for you sk8erman!



HAHA NICE!!!!! GJ!!! I knew you would have a jump in times soon. Guess that practice is really paying off! GOGOGO sub-1:30!


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 30, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> HAHA NICE!!!!! GJ!!! I knew you would have a jump in times soon. Guess that practice is really paying off! GOGOGO sub-1:30!


Thanks! I just got some new 3x3 PBs as well. Previous/New: ao5:20.02/19.90 ao12: 21.69/21.06 ao50: 23.46/22.48. Today has been a good cubing day! I will keep that ao50 going to an ao100 tomorrow and hopefully beat sub 23


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 30, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Thanks! I just got some new 3x3 PBs as well. Previous/New: ao5:20.02/19.90 ao12: 21.69/21.06 ao50: 23.46/22.48. Today has been a good cubing day! I will keep that ao50 going to an ao100 tomorrow and hopefully beat sub 23


You should put some 4x4 info in your sig so we can track each others progress in between weekly comps


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 30, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> You should put some 4x4 info in your sig so we can track each others progress in between weekly comps


Ok, good idea! Also, i have a big update on the 3x3 PBs that i posted earlier, those had already smashed my previous ones, but now i smashed the new ones too. I went ahead and did 50 more solves instead of waiting until tomorrow, the new ao5 is 19.58, ao12 is 20.88, ao50 is 22.09, and ao100 is 22.46. I am around halfway to sub 20 from sub 25 too, so that is cool.


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 30, 2014)

Nice! I bet the 3x3 stage during the 4x4 practice is helping (for me too). I think that its giving me better look ahead by slowing me down just slightly. Do you know what your times are on the 3x3 stage? Just for fun I did an Ao12 just 3x3 on 4x4 yesterday and it was something like 28.8x(? not at the computer I did the avg on right now).


----------



## schaek (May 30, 2014)

12. 02:01.29 D Uw B R L' B' Uw' Rw U D2 B L U Rw' D' Rw2 F' L' B D B U B Uw2 Fw B R' L2 F L' R B' R F' Fw2 D U2 Uw' B' L2
11. D' B' D' Rw D' R' L U F B' Uw2 L2 D U R2 D' R F2 Rw U Uw2 F Uw' D L Uw L R D2 Uw' Rw' L2 F2 Fw2 Rw F L2 B2 F2 D2
10. B D' R2 D L Rw F2 Fw' B2 Uw D2 F D' F Uw' R2 Uw' B2 L Uw2 F2 D2 R' Fw' B2 R2 Rw' F Rw2 L R' F Fw Rw Uw Fw2 D Fw' D' U
09. D F U Uw' D' B Uw' L2 F' Fw' R2 U R Rw' B' D Fw F2 Uw2 R' Rw D' F' L2 F D2 Fw' L' D' Fw U R' Fw R Fw' R2 F2 Fw' L U2
08. Rw' L' Fw' B F R' D R D Rw' L R Uw L B Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 Uw R2 U2 R2 Fw2 B D2 L2 D2 Fw' L2 Fw2 F2 B' Uw Fw B' Rw' Uw B R'
07. B2 Fw2 D' Fw' U2 F U B Fw D L' F' R D2 Rw D2 Fw B2 U2 Fw2 L2 R U Uw2 Rw2 L F B L2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw U' D B' Rw2 F2 U2 R'
06. L' Uw2 L' R' D L2 F2 D2 R Uw Fw' L2 B2 U Uw2 Rw L2 B2 D B Uw2 D F D F2 R2 D' U Uw2 Fw' D2 L' B2 U Uw' Fw' Rw2 B' R' L
05. Rw' U2 D' B' F2 D' B R L' U Fw2 F' Rw' F Fw R D2 Fw' L2 B2 Rw2 Fw Rw Uw Rw2 B L2 B2 Rw' F' B' R2 Fw F2 Rw2 L' D2 F D' Rw
04. Fw Rw2 U' F2 D2 Uw2 L' Uw R D2 R2 B' Uw' Rw U' F' Rw2 L2 Fw F B2 Uw2 F' Uw Fw2 B2 U F2 B' D' R' B2 D R2 Uw R Fw' D' F' L2
03. Fw' U Rw B D Rw Uw2 R2 Rw Uw2 B Fw' R' L F' L' U2 B2 U2 D B2 Fw D' B Uw' L2 D' B2 U' L D' R' Uw' Rw2 U' Rw2 U2 B2 F Fw
02. U B2 F2 Rw' D Fw2 F R L' F L D Uw' R' L' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 F' U' B2 L Fw2 Uw2 R' U Uw L Uw2 B' U' F Uw R B' Rw' D' Rw2 L R2
01. Rw' U' Fw2 U2 F' Fw2 Uw2 U B' Uw' L' R' B R L' D' Rw2 Uw' D' B Uw B F2 L F' Uw Rw' L F2 D' F' R2 B' U Fw' B Uw' U R2 Uw2

Average: 1:51.57
Best Average of 5: 01:42.22
Best Time: 1:31.53

PB's:
Average of 12: 1:40.53
Average of 5: 1:34.89
PB:1:19.04

Man this was a bad one. Instead of going down, I'm going up.

edit:
I was so mad I was only going up. So I did a new avg12 right after in PPT. I reached my PB avg 12 & 5. (new scrambles)

New PB's:
Average of 12: 1:38.15
Average of 5: 1:34.86


----------



## Royiky (May 31, 2014)

Round 6
Race to sub 2:00
Average:2:00.58
Times:2:03.93 1:53.06 2:23.03 1:55.76 2:14.45 2:07.35 1:59.03 2:11.64 1:50.49 1:50.30 1:48.27 1:59.75
PB ao12
PB ao5: 1:53.27


----------



## Shah (May 31, 2014)

*Round 6
Race to sub 2:00*

Average: *1:48.86*

PB Single and MO3 



Spoiler



Mean: 1:47.99
Best time: 1:16.75
Median: 1:47.26
Worst time: 2:10.60
Standard deviation: 14.07

Best average of 5: 1:42.73
5-9 - 1:43.44 (2:02.93) 1:45.42 (1:38.59) 1:39.34

Best average of 12: 1:48.86
1-12 - (1:16.75) 1:49.10 1:37.72 1:56.76 1:43.44 2:02.93 1:45.42 1:38.59 1:39.34 1:50.35 (2:10.60) 2:04.92

1. 1:16.75 Rw' U' Fw2 U2 F' Fw2 Uw2 U B' Uw' L' R' B R L' D' Rw2 Uw' D' B Uw B F2 L F' Uw Rw' L F2 D' F' R2 B' U Fw' B Uw' U R2 Uw2
2. 1:49.10 U B2 F2 Rw' D Fw2 F R L' F L D Uw' R' L' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 F' U' B2 L Fw2 Uw2 R' U Uw L Uw2 B' U' F Uw R B' Rw' D' Rw2 L R2
3. 1:37.72 Fw' U Rw B D Rw Uw2 R2 Rw Uw2 B Fw' R' L F' L' U2 B2 U2 D B2 Fw D' B Uw' L2 D' B2 U' L D' R' Uw' Rw2 U' Rw2 U2 B2 F Fw
4. 1:56.76 Fw Rw2 U' F2 D2 Uw2 L' Uw R D2 R2 B' Uw' Rw U' F' Rw2 L2 Fw F B2 Uw2 F' Uw Fw2 B2 U F2 B' D' R' B2 D R2 Uw R Fw' D' F' L2
5. 1:43.44 Rw' U2 D' B' F2 D' B R L' U Fw2 F' Rw' F Fw R D2 Fw' L2 B2 Rw2 Fw Rw Uw Rw2 B L2 B2 Rw' F' B' R2 Fw F2 Rw2 L' D2 F D' Rw
6. 2:02.93 L' Uw2 L' R' D L2 F2 D2 R Uw Fw' L2 B2 U Uw2 Rw L2 B2 D B Uw2 D F D F2 R2 D' U Uw2 Fw' D2 L' B2 U Uw' Fw' Rw2 B' R' L
7. 1:45.42 B2 Fw2 D' Fw' U2 F U B Fw D L' F' R D2 Rw D2 Fw B2 U2 Fw2 L2 R U Uw2 Rw2 L F B L2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw U' D B' Rw2 F2 U2 R'
8. 1:38.59 Rw' L' Fw' B F R' D R D Rw' L R Uw L B Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 Uw R2 U2 R2 Fw2 B D2 L2 D2 Fw' L2 Fw2 F2 B' Uw Fw B' Rw' Uw B R'
9. 1:39.34 D F U Uw' D' B Uw' L2 F' Fw' R2 U R Rw' B' D Fw F2 Uw2 R' Rw D' F' L2 F D2 Fw' L' D' Fw U R' Fw R Fw' R2 F2 Fw' L U2
10. 1:50.35 B D' R2 D L Rw F2 Fw' B2 Uw D2 F D' F Uw' R2 Uw' B2 L Uw2 F2 D2 R' Fw' B2 R2 Rw' F Rw2 L R' F Fw Rw Uw Fw2 D Fw' D' U
11. 2:10.60 D' B' D' Rw D' R' L U F B' Uw2 L2 D U R2 D' R F2 Rw U Uw2 F Uw' D L Uw L R D2 Uw' Rw' L2 F2 Fw2 Rw F L2 B2 F2 D2
12. 2:04.92 D Uw B R L' B' Uw' Rw U D2 B L U Rw' D' Rw2 F' L' B D B U B Uw2 Fw B R' L2 F L' R B' R F' Fw2 D U2 Uw' B' L2


----------



## giorgi (May 31, 2014)

Round 6: 
Race to sub 1:15
Times: 1:21.82, 1:05.88, 1:12.36, 1:03.13, 1:08.28, 1:01.38, 1:04.27, 1:12.11, 1:09.88, 1:15.65, 59.40, 1:20.99
avg: 1:09.39


----------



## h2f (Jun 1, 2014)

Race to sub 2:00

*Avg of 12: 1:50.90*

Times: 
1.	1:49.39 2.	1:54.52 3.	1:53.94 4.	1:39.38 5.	1:51.26 6.	1:50.81 7.	2:05.48 8.	1:52.37 9.	1:39.92 10.	2:06.88 11.	1:33.52 12.	1:51.92


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 3, 2014)

Schmidt :* 1:28.49* (σ = 5.59)
1:34.15, 1:19.78, (1:49.38), 1:30.83, 1:31.71, (1:17.44), 1:33.90, 1:24.43, 1:21.91, 1:25.41, 1:26.80, 1:35.97


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yikes, not a good round for me. I haven't been able to cube much at all this week and I was honestly not feeling it too much today but was running out of time for the round. Oh well.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-4
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:33.02
worst: 1:58.15

mean of 3
current: 1:44.07 (σ = 10.63)
best: 1:44.07 (σ = 10.63)

avg of 5
current: 1:47.27 (σ = 2.87)
best: 1:44.59 (σ = 2.55)

avg of 12
current: 1:46.28 (σ = 4.50)
best: 1:46.28 (σ = 4.50)

Average: 1:46.28 (σ = 4.50)
Mean: 1:46.17

Time List:
1. 1:40.98 Rw' U' Fw2 U2 F' Fw2 Uw2 U B' Uw' L' R' B R L' D' Rw2 Uw' D' B Uw B F2 L F' Uw Rw' L F2 D' F' R2 B' U Fw' B Uw' U R2 Uw2 
2. 1:51.02 U B2 F2 Rw' D Fw2 F R L' F L D Uw' R' L' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 F' U' B2 L Fw2 Uw2 R' U Uw L Uw2 B' U' F Uw R B' Rw' D' Rw2 L R2 
3. 1:41.90 Fw' U Rw B D Rw Uw2 R2 Rw Uw2 B Fw' R' L F' L' U2 B2 U2 D B2 Fw D' B Uw' L2 D' B2 U' L D' R' Uw' Rw2 U' Rw2 U2 B2 F Fw 
4. 1:58.15 Fw Rw2 U' F2 D2 Uw2 L' Uw R D2 R2 B' Uw' Rw U' F' Rw2 L2 Fw F B2 Uw2 F' Uw Fw2 B2 U F2 B' D' R' B2 D R2 Uw R Fw' D' F' L2 
5. 1:44.90 Rw' U2 D' B' F2 D' B R L' U Fw2 F' Rw' F Fw R D2 Fw' L2 B2 Rw2 Fw Rw Uw Rw2 B L2 B2 Rw' F' B' R2 Fw F2 Rw2 L' D2 F D' Rw 
6. 1:46.98 L' Uw2 L' R' D L2 F2 D2 R Uw Fw' L2 B2 U Uw2 Rw L2 B2 D B Uw2 D F D F2 R2 D' U Uw2 Fw' D2 L' B2 U Uw' Fw' Rw2 B' R' L 
7. 1:41.02 B2 Fw2 D' Fw' U2 F U B Fw D L' F' R D2 Rw D2 Fw B2 U2 Fw2 L2 R U Uw2 Rw2 L F B L2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw U' D B' Rw2 F2 U2 R' 
8. 1:46.37 Rw' L' Fw' B F R' D R D Rw' L R Uw L B Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 Uw R2 U2 R2 Fw2 B D2 L2 D2 Fw' L2 Fw2 F2 B' Uw Fw B' Rw' Uw B R' 
9. 1:50.48 D F U Uw' D' B Uw' L2 F' Fw' R2 U R Rw' B' D Fw F2 Uw2 R' Rw D' F' L2 F D2 Fw' L' D' Fw U R' Fw R Fw' R2 F2 Fw' L U2 
10. 1:44.95 B D' R2 D L Rw F2 Fw' B2 Uw D2 F D' F Uw' R2 Uw' B2 L Uw2 F2 D2 R' Fw' B2 R2 Rw' F Rw2 L R' F Fw Rw Uw Fw2 D Fw' D' U 
11. 1:54.23 D' B' D' Rw D' R' L U F B' Uw2 L2 D U R2 D' R F2 Rw U Uw2 F Uw' D L Uw L R D2 Uw' Rw' L2 F2 Fw2 Rw F L2 B2 F2 D2 
12. 1:33.02 D Uw B R L' B' Uw' Rw U D2 B L U Rw' D' Rw2 F' L' B D B U B Uw2 Fw B R' L2 F L' R B' R F' Fw2 D U2 Uw' B' L2

haha I said that and then almost beat my PB Ao12 on 3x3


Spoiler: results



temp practice
Jun 4, 2014 4:57:58 PM - 5:06:45 PM

Mean: 21.48
Average: 21.45
Best time: 18.12
Median: 21.18
Worst time: 25.15
Standard deviation: 2.02

Best average of 5: 20.73
6-10 - 20.81 (18.12) (22.57) 21.52 19.85

Best average of 12: 21.45
1-12 - 22.34 20.06 19.46 25.02 22.06 20.81 (18.12) 22.57 21.52 19.85 20.84 (25.15)

1. 22.34 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 R D L' U' L2 F D' L' B' L U'
2. 20.06 D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D L' B D2 R L2 U' R2 L D2 F' U'
3. 19.46 B2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 B' U2 L' D' R' B R2 L' B2 R2
4. 25.02 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 F2 U F2 R' F2 L' B2 F' U F2 L' D2
5. 22.06 D B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 D R2 B D R2 F L' U' L2 F' U' F L
6. 20.81 B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 L D B2 L' F D' B2 U
7. 18.12 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 D B2 U' F2 D' F D' R' B L F2 U L' D U2 B2
8. 22.57 R2 D F2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L U2 F' U' R2 D' U2 L' B R' L'
9. 21.52 U B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 B' L2 U' R2 L2 F U2 L' B D'
10. 19.85 L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 D F2 D' B2 D L' D' F' R' U' R2 U' B' R2 U2
11. 20.84 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' L' U F R2 D B' U2 F' U2 F' U'
12. 25.15 D' R2 U L2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' B U F2 D R' D' F' R2 L F U2


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 6, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Yikes, not a good round for me. I haven't been able to cube much at all this week and I was honestly not feeling it too much today but was running out of time for the round. Oh well.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-4
> solves/total: 12/12
> ...


Nice. That last solve killed that almost PB though


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 6, 2014)

End of round 6!

Race to sub 1:15
giorgi: 1:09.39 (Two more!)

Race to sub 1:30
Schmidt: 1:28.49 (Two more!)

Race to sub 1:45
sk8erman41: 1:46.28
schaek: 1:51.57

Race to sub 2:00
Rocky0701: 1:41.71 (Two more!)
Shah: 1:48.86 (One more!)
h2f: 1:50.90 (One more!)
Royiky: 2:00.58

Good job to Shah, and h2f who only have one more round left until they graduate, hopefully they will get it this week. And congrats to giorgi, Scmidt and Rocky0701 for having two left.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Round 7 scrambles!*

1. L' Fw U Uw2 F D2 U L' F2 U2 Rw' D' R D F' L2 Rw B F' R' Fw' Uw' F' Uw U2 Rw D2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 R L2 F B2 L2 B2 Uw' Fw B' R'
2. D' Rw Fw' U2 Uw R B' Uw' Rw2 B' F2 Fw' L2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 F' Rw2 R Fw B' R Fw' F' R' Fw' F D2 Uw' F' R' U D2 Fw2 D L B' F2 L2 Rw 
3. Rw' B' Rw' Fw' U' Rw2 D Uw U' Rw2 D2 F B' D F' B2 Rw Fw' L' R Rw' D2 U2 Uw Fw D2 Fw2 D Fw2 B2 F2 R2 Fw U2 D' L' Fw R D' F 
4. Rw2 D2 U' B Rw2 D Fw F2 Rw D' U2 F2 L D' Uw R' L F2 U' R2 B F2 U' D B2 Rw' D2 Rw Fw R D2 R U Uw' D F2 U L2 F' Rw2
5. R' U F2 B Uw B Fw L D Uw' R L Fw' B2 Uw2 F U2 B2 R2 Fw2 Uw R Uw2 Rw' F Fw2 L2 U Uw' Fw Uw' Fw U' L2 Uw' R2 U2 D2 Uw2 Fw2
6. U D2 Fw' B Rw R Fw' Rw' R U Uw' D' Rw Fw2 B U L' Fw2 L2 R Fw2 Rw R' B Rw2 U' F2 R2 F2 Uw2 D2 L Rw Uw' Fw Uw' D F Uw2 Fw2
7. Fw2 B2 Uw' U' F B D2 L U2 Rw R D Fw' B D2 R' Rw Fw2 Rw U R' L2 D2 L2 U' L Rw2 F' Fw' L2 D' R' B' F D2 R' B L' Rw' B
8. B Uw L' Fw F' U' F Fw R' U2 Fw2 F2 U' Uw2 Rw B2 F2 Fw L' U F D' B R' Fw' L' B F L2 Uw F2 B' D2 Rw' F' B2 R2 Fw R2 Fw'
9. R L' B' F2 D B U R' Rw L B2 D' R B U Uw F' R Fw2 U Rw Uw L' U' D2 L U Rw' U' Uw L' D Rw' Uw Rw2 F' U B U2 Rw'
10. F2 U' Uw2 L2 R F' D' Uw' R2 F2 Uw2 B' F2 Uw D B L F' U2 R B Fw2 U' Uw2 B2 D' B2 F' D2 U' F B' Fw2 L B' F' R' Fw2 U' Fw
11. F Rw' B' Rw F' D' U L' R2 B2 Fw F' R' L Fw' Uw Fw2 U2 Rw2 Uw' L' Fw' Uw2 F L' R' F2 B' Fw R2 Uw U' Fw' B' Uw2 B2 D' U2 F U2 
12. L Fw' Rw F2 B R' Uw2 B2 U Uw R Rw2 D' U' L' Rw2 U F2 U' Rw B Fw' F' U' Rw L F' D2 L2 U' F U2 B2 F Fw' D2 Rw' U' B F


----------



## h2f (Jun 6, 2014)

*Round 7 Race to sub 2:00*

*Average: 1:51.93*
Best time: 1:39.80
Median: 1:50.29
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 8.54

Best average of 5: 1:44.10
5-9 - 1:42.36 1:41.61 (DNF) 1:48.33 (1:39.80)

Best average of 12: 1:51.93
Times: 2:08.74 2:00.24 1:58.98 1:53.32 1:42.36 1:41.61 (DNF) 1:48.33 (1:39.80) 1:46.78 1:52.24 1:46.72

First two solves was a warm-up.  Solving 7th scramble I've mistaken doing PLL parity (how?) and made a mess - DNF.


----------



## Shah (Jun 6, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Good job to Shah, and h2f who only have one more round left until they graduate, hopefully they will get it this week. And congrats to giorgi, Scmidt and Rocky0701 for having two left.



I don't think I can graduate, this week. I have my left hand wounded. So, Can't participate this week. 

BTW, If I get sub-2 average next week, Will I graduate?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 6, 2014)

Shah said:


> I don't think I can graduate, this week. I have my left hand wounded. So, Can't participate this week.
> 
> BTW, If I get sub-2 average next week, Will I graduate?


Yup


----------



## Shah (Jun 6, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Yup








Thanks. But, If I recover soon, I will participate and hopefully will graduate this week itself.


----------



## Royiky (Jun 7, 2014)

Race to sub 2:00
Average : 1:54.31
Times : 1:59.92 1:52.00 1:59.78 1:48.69 (DNF) (1:37.13) 1:49.07 1:46.78 1:58.16 1:55.39 1:54.06 1:59.22
Great round
PB single ao5 and ao12


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 7, 2014)

Schmidt : *1:32.34 *(SD=6.09)1:30.75, 1:29.40, 1:31.47, 1:21.06, 1:47.55, 1:29.78, 1:39.84, 1:30.78, (1:19.97), 1:33.31, 1:29.43, (1:48.61)


----------



## Shah (Jun 8, 2014)

Race to sub 2:00

*Average: 1:47.23*

1:57.76 1:43.91 1:32.63 1:43.10 1:55.97 1:56.72 1:46.26 1:36.09 (2:04.83) 1:53.71 (1:32.40) 1:46.11

Didn't do it in one-sitting though. There were long gaps between each solve.


----------



## schaek (Jun 8, 2014)

12. 01:47.31 L Fw' Rw F2 B R' Uw2 B2 U Uw R Rw2 D' U' L' Rw2 U F2 U' Rw B Fw' F' U' Rw L F' D2 L2 U' F U2 B2 F Fw' D2 Rw' U' B F
11. 02:05.48 F Rw' B' Rw F' D' U L' R2 B2 Fw F' R' L Fw' Uw Fw2 U2 Rw2 Uw' L' Fw' Uw2 F L' R' F2 B' Fw R2 Uw U' Fw' B' Uw2 B2 D' U2 F U2
10. 01:37.64 F2 U' Uw2 L2 R F' D' Uw' R2 F2 Uw2 B' F2 Uw D B L F' U2 R B Fw2 U' Uw2 B2 D' B2 F' D2 U' F B' Fw2 L B' F' R' Fw2 U' Fw
09. 01:19.72 R L' B' F2 D B U R' Rw L B2 D' R B U Uw F' R Fw2 U Rw Uw L' U' D2 L U Rw' U' Uw L' D Rw' Uw Rw2 F' U B U2 Rw'
08. 01:43.89 B Uw L' Fw F' U' F Fw R' U2 Fw2 F2 U' Uw2 Rw B2 F2 Fw L' U F D' B R' Fw' L' B F L2 Uw F2 B' D2 Rw' F' B2 R2 Fw R2 Fw'
07. 01:45.80 Fw2 B2 Uw' U' F B D2 L U2 Rw R D Fw' B D2 R' Rw Fw2 Rw U R' L2 D2 L2 U' L Rw2 F' Fw' L2 D' R' B' F D2 R' B L' Rw' B
06. 01:35.23 U D2 Fw' B Rw R Fw' Rw' R U Uw' D' Rw Fw2 B U L' Fw2 L2 R Fw2 Rw R' B Rw2 U' F2 R2 F2 Uw2 D2 L Rw Uw' Fw Uw' D F Uw2 Fw2
05. 01:45.71 R' U F2 B Uw B Fw L D Uw' R L Fw' B2 Uw2 F U2 B2 R2 Fw2 Uw R Uw2 Rw' F Fw2 L2 U Uw' Fw Uw' Fw U' L2 Uw' R2 U2 D2 Uw2 Fw2
04. 01:24.92 Rw2 D2 U' B Rw2 D Fw F2 Rw D' U2 F2 L D' Uw R' L F2 U' R2 B F2 U' D B2 Rw' D2 Rw Fw R D2 R U Uw' D F2 U L2 F' Rw2
03. 01:41.47 Rw' B' Rw' Fw' U' Rw2 D Uw U' Rw2 D2 F B' D F' B2 Rw Fw' L' R Rw' D2 U2 Uw Fw D2 Fw2 D Fw2 B2 F2 R2 Fw U2 D' L' Fw R D' F
02. 01:37.10 D' Rw Fw' U2 Uw R B' Uw' Rw2 B' F2 Fw' L2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 F' Rw2 R Fw B' R Fw' F' R' Fw' F D2 Uw' F' R' U D2 Fw2 D L B' F2 L2 Rw
01. 01:50.06 L' Fw U Uw2 F D2 U L' F2 U2 Rw' D' R D F' L2 Rw B F' R' Fw' Uw' F' Uw U2 Rw D2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 R L2 F B2 L2 B2 Uw' Fw B' R'

Average: 1:40.91
Best Average of 5: 01:37.93
Best Time: 1:19.72

PB's:
Average of 12: 1:38.15
Average of 5: 1:34.86
PB:1:19.04

My first sub 1.45 in this topic, and my second best single (3x3stage went well, and not a single parity).


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 8, 2014)

Average: 1:57.54

Second sub 2:00, but still horrible compared to last week, I'm not surprised considering I didn't practice 4x4 at all last week.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jun 10, 2014)

WHHEEEWWWW!! By the skin of my teeth, but I made it 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-9
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:19.88
worst: 2:18.73

mean of 3
current: 1:43.91 (σ = 9.75)
best: 1:31.45 (σ = 10.07)

avg of 5
current: 1:43.91 (σ = 9.75)
best: 1:37.14 (σ = 1.05)

avg of 12
current: 1:44.01 (σ = 12.76)
best: 1:44.01 (σ = 12.76)

Average: 1:44.01 (σ = 12.76)
Mean: 1:44.89

Time List:
1. 1:44.60 L' Fw U Uw2 F D2 U L' F2 U2 Rw' D' R D F' L2 Rw B F' R' Fw' Uw' F' Uw U2 Rw D2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 R L2 F B2 L2 B2 Uw' Fw B' R' 
2. 1:35.59 D' Rw Fw' U2 Uw R B' Uw' Rw2 B' F2 Fw' L2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 F' Rw2 R Fw B' R Fw' F' R' Fw' F D2 Uw' F' R' U D2 Fw2 D L B' F2 L2 Rw 
3. 1:40.39 Rw' B' Rw' Fw' U' Rw2 D Uw U' Rw2 D2 F B' D F' B2 Rw Fw' L' R Rw' D2 U2 Uw Fw D2 Fw2 D Fw2 B2 F2 R2 Fw U2 D' L' Fw R D' F 
4. 2:16.39 Rw2 D2 U' B Rw2 D Fw F2 Rw D' U2 F2 L D' Uw R' L F2 U' R2 B F2 U' D B2 Rw' D2 Rw Fw R D2 R U Uw' D F2 U L2 F' Rw2 
5. 1:36.96 R' U F2 B Uw B Fw L D Uw' R L Fw' B2 Uw2 F U2 B2 R2 Fw2 Uw R Uw2 Rw' F Fw2 L2 U Uw' Fw Uw' Fw U' L2 Uw' R2 U2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 
6. 1:19.88 U D2 Fw' B Rw R Fw' Rw' R U Uw' D' Rw Fw2 B U L' Fw2 L2 R Fw2 Rw R' B Rw2 U' F2 R2 F2 Uw2 D2 L Rw Uw' Fw Uw' D F Uw2 Fw2 
7. 1:38.27 Fw2 B2 Uw' U' F B D2 L U2 Rw R D Fw' B D2 R' Rw Fw2 Rw U R' L2 D2 L2 U' L Rw2 F' Fw' L2 D' R' B' F D2 R' B L' Rw' B 
8. 1:36.20 B Uw L' Fw F' U' F Fw R' U2 Fw2 F2 U' Uw2 Rw B2 F2 Fw L' U F D' B R' Fw' L' B F L2 Uw F2 B' D2 Rw' F' B2 R2 Fw R2 Fw' 
9. 2:18.73 R L' B' F2 D B U R' Rw L B2 D' R B U Uw F' R Fw2 U Rw Uw L' U' D2 L U Rw' U' Uw L' D Rw' Uw Rw2 F' U B U2 Rw' 
10. 1:55.15 F2 U' Uw2 L2 R F' D' Uw' R2 F2 Uw2 B' F2 Uw D B L F' U2 R B Fw2 U' Uw2 B2 D' B2 F' D2 U' F B' Fw2 L B' F' R' Fw2 U' Fw 
11. 1:38.62 F Rw' B' Rw F' D' U L' R2 B2 Fw F' R' L Fw' Uw Fw2 U2 Rw2 Uw' L' Fw' Uw2 F L' R' F2 B' Fw R2 Uw U' Fw' B' Uw2 B2 D' U2 F U2 
12. 1:37.95 L Fw' Rw F2 B R' Uw2 B2 U Uw R Rw2 D' U' L' Rw2 U F2 U' Rw B Fw' F' U' Rw L F' D2 L2 U' F U2 B2 F Fw' D2 Rw' U' B F


----------



## giorgi (Jun 11, 2014)

Race to sub 1:15

Average: 1:05.44

1:15.42, 1:05.69, (1:32.31), 1:01.58, 1:05.19, 1:09.96, 58.26, 1:06.05, 1:12.70, 1:00.62, 58.96, (57.97)

quite good


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 13, 2014)

Alright guys, end of round 7!

Race to sub 1:15:
giorgi: 1:05.44 (One more!)

Race to sub 1:30: 
Schmidt: 1:32.34

Race to sub 1:45:
schaek: 1:38.15 (Two more!)
sk8erman41: 1:44.01 (Two more!)

Race to sub 2:00
Shah: 1:47.23 (Graduates!) 
h2f: 1:51.93 (Graduates!)
Royiky: 1:54.31 (Two more!)
Rocky0701: 1:57.54 (One more!)

Congratulations to Shah, and h2f for being the first graduates of this thread!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 13, 2014)

Round 8

1. B' Uw D' L2 D Rw' L2 Dw2 Fw L2 F' Dw2 Fw' D R2 L' Uw Rw L R2 Bw' R2 Lw Rw' Bw' R L' Lw U' B Rw' Lw F' Bw Dw2 L' Bw B2 Uw2 U
2. B Fw Dw U Bw2 Dw Fw2 L' F' Fw2 L2 D Bw' Rw2 Fw U2 Uw' L2 U L Rw2 Bw' U Fw' Bw' Rw2 Bw' B L' Lw B' U' R F' U2 Rw D Bw' Uw2 Fw2
3. Dw' F2 D2 R2 Lw B2 D' Rw' B' Uw2 Fw2 D' Rw2 U' Fw2 Dw Bw Dw2 B2 F' Lw' U D Fw' D2 R2 Dw Lw R Rw' Dw U Lw F' Lw2 F' R2 Bw U2 B
4. Bw F' Dw' R2 Uw Bw' F2 Fw' U2 Lw L Rw' U' R Dw2 U2 L' B2 Rw2 B R2 F' Lw2 Dw' B Lw2 U' D Uw' F L' D2 R' Uw F' Rw' B' Bw' Rw Bw
5. L2 Rw' Fw Dw' Uw' Lw2 R B Fw' F L Bw2 U Dw Uw Rw F2 Bw' Rw2 B  L2 Uw2 Bw2 L' F' Fw' Bw' Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 D Fw L' Dw' F Lw2 B2 Dw2 Lw' 
6. Rw2 Lw2 U B2 F2 Uw D Bw2 L Uw B Uw2 Rw Dw R Lw2 Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 D2 F' D' Dw' L2 U2 Fw2 Bw2 Uw' Rw' Lw2 B2 Bw2 Dw' Lw2 R2 U Bw Dw L
7. Bw' Lw2 Dw Uw' Fw U Dw' F' R2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw' D' Fw2 B2 R2 Bw' Lw Dw' U2 F' U R Lw' L' Fw2 F2 U' F Lw2 R2 Uw2 Lw' B2 Uw2 R' Lw F R F2
8. B2 R2 Fw Uw Bw' Uw' Dw B Dw U2 L D Dw2 R' Rw' F2 R2 D2 Uw2 Bw D Bw2 Dw2 F' Uw R' Bw2 F' R' Dw' Uw2 F2 Dw' Fw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw D2 Uw L2
9. U' Lw B Lw' Dw B2 Dw2 Fw' L F' B' D' B2 R F Bw2 L R' Bw' L2 F U Lw' U2 R2 Lw2 Rw Dw U B U' F' Uw' Fw L R' Bw2 Lw Rw' U
10. Dw U' R2 L' B' R Lw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 B' Uw D2 Fw' L R2 Fw' Rw' B Dw' Uw' Lw' L' Rw' Uw' U L U2 D2 Uw Bw' R Dw D' Fw' Bw2 Rw' Bw Lw'
11. B' L B2 U Lw2 F Uw L2 B' D' U2 Dw Uw2 Fw R L2 B' U Lw2 F R Uw' Dw R2 Bw2 U L2 Dw2 Rw U2 B' Dw B2 Bw Rw Fw' Uw F R2 F2
12. F2 Lw U Fw2 R Dw2 B R2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 R U' L Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' Lw' F' D L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' Dw Rw' Bw B' R' F L B2 Uw Fw2 Lw F L Uw Lw'


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 14, 2014)

Schmidt :* 1:35.76* (σ = 11.52)

1:29.02, 1:51.33, 1:31.65, (1:19.18), 1:47.83, 1:29.71, (DNF(1:37.00)), 1:45.77, 1:21.88, 1:48.80, 1:30.63, 1:20.96


----------



## Shah (Jun 15, 2014)

Round 8
Race to Sub 1:45

*Average: 1:51.45*


Spoiler



Mean: 1:51.23

Best time: 1:32.38
Median: 1:52.96
Worst time: 2:07.89
Standard deviation: 10.66

Best average of 5: 1:47.57
3-7 - 1:36.78 (2:01.42) 1:52.62 1:53.30 (1:32.38)

Best average of 12: 1:51.45
1-12 - 1:39.22 2:00.27 1:36.78 2:01.42 1:52.62 1:53.30 (1:32.38) 1:53.72 1:51.18 (2:07.89) 1:43.69 2:02.31

1. 1:39.22 B' Uw D' L2 D Rw' L2 Dw2 Fw L2 F' Dw2 Fw' D R2 L' Uw Rw L R2 Bw' R2 Lw Rw' Bw' R L' Lw U' B Rw' Lw F' Bw Dw2 L' Bw B2 Uw2 U
2. 2:00.27 B Fw Dw U Bw2 Dw Fw2 L' F' Fw2 L2 D Bw' Rw2 Fw U2 Uw' L2 U L Rw2 Bw' U Fw' Bw' Rw2 Bw' B L' Lw B' U' R F' U2 Rw D Bw' Uw2 Fw2
3. 1:36.78 Dw' F2 D2 R2 Lw B2 D' Rw' B' Uw2 Fw2 D' Rw2 U' Fw2 Dw Bw Dw2 B2 F' Lw' U D Fw' D2 R2 Dw Lw R Rw' Dw U Lw F' Lw2 F' R2 Bw U2 B
4. 2:01.42 Bw F' Dw' R2 Uw Bw' F2 Fw' U2 Lw L Rw' U' R Dw2 U2 L' B2 Rw2 B R2 F' Lw2 Dw' B Lw2 U' D Uw' F L' D2 R' Uw F' Rw' B' Bw' Rw Bw
5. 1:52.62 L2 Rw' Fw Dw' Uw' Lw2 R B Fw' F L Bw2 U Dw Uw Rw F2 Bw' Rw2 B L2 Uw2 Bw2 L' F' Fw' Bw' Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 D Fw L' Dw' F Lw2 B2 Dw2 Lw'
6. 1:53.30 Rw2 Lw2 U B2 F2 Uw D Bw2 L Uw B Uw2 Rw Dw R Lw2 Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 D2 F' D' Dw' L2 U2 Fw2 Bw2 Uw' Rw' Lw2 B2 Bw2 Dw' Lw2 R2 U Bw Dw L
7. 1:32.38 Bw' Lw2 Dw Uw' Fw U Dw' F' R2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw' D' Fw2 B2 R2 Bw' Lw Dw' U2 F' U R Lw' L' Fw2 F2 U' F Lw2 R2 Uw2 Lw' B2 Uw2 R' Lw F R F2
8. 1:53.72 B2 R2 Fw Uw Bw' Uw' Dw B Dw U2 L D Dw2 R' Rw' F2 R2 D2 Uw2 Bw D Bw2 Dw2 F' Uw R' Bw2 F' R' Dw' Uw2 F2 Dw' Fw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw D2 Uw L2
9. 1:51.18 U' Lw B Lw' Dw B2 Dw2 Fw' L F' B' D' B2 R F Bw2 L R' Bw' L2 F U Lw' U2 R2 Lw2 Rw Dw U B U' F' Uw' Fw L R' Bw2 Lw Rw' U
10. 2:07.89 Dw U' R2 L' B' R Lw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 B' Uw D2 Fw' L R2 Fw' Rw' B Dw' Uw' Lw' L' Rw' Uw' U L U2 D2 Uw Bw' R Dw D' Fw' Bw2 Rw' Bw Lw'
11. 1:43.69 B' L B2 U Lw2 F Uw L2 B' D' U2 Dw Uw2 Fw R L2 B' U Lw2 F R Uw' Dw R2 Bw2 U L2 Dw2 Rw U2 B' Dw B2 Bw Rw Fw' Uw F R2 F2
12. 2:02.31 F2 Lw U Fw2 R Dw2 B R2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 R U' L Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' Lw' F' D L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' Dw Rw' Bw B' R' F L B2 Uw Fw2 Lw F L Uw Lw'


----------



## h2f (Jun 15, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Congratulations to Shah, and h2f for being the first graduates of this thread!





*Race to sub 1:45* 


*Average of 12: 1:43.61*

1:41.08 (1:57.98) 1:37.65 1:41.75 1:38.73 1:54.31 1:36.24 1:51.35 (1:30.30) 1:34.27 1:55.40 1:45.27


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 16, 2014)

Race to Sub 1:15
Avg - 1:24.39


Spoiler: Times



1. 1:15.39
2. 1:35.67
3. 1:31.06
4. 1:20.96
5. 1:32.71
6. 1:31.74
7. 1:32.20
8. 1:18.84
9. 1:20.39
10. 1:15.54
11. 1:17.04
12. 1:21.44 +2



Started out quite badly, but ended up getting up a PB Ao5 near the end.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jun 19, 2014)

Average of 12: *1:37.03*
1-12 - 1:41.34 1:45.95 1:38.26 (1:26.94) 1:33.41 1:34.95 1:37.43 1:28.56 1:34.99 (2:01.64) 1:43.72 1:31.68

That round was awesome! Exactly what I love about cubing, just pure fun! The 2+ was a huge mistake on an OLL alg that I normally don't use on 4x4 (I usually just two look it). Other than that it was all pretty smooth and my new PB by over 2 seconds 


Spoiler: full results



4x4x4 cube
Jun 18, 2014 4:30:20 PM - 5:03:11 PM

Mean: 1:38.24
Average: 1:37.03
Best time: 1:26.94
Median: 1:36.21
Worst time: 2:01.64
Standard deviation: 8.93

Best average of 5: 1:32.31
4-8 - (1:26.94) 1:33.41 1:34.95 (1:37.43) 1:28.56

Best average of 12: 1:37.03
1-12 - 1:41.34 1:45.95 1:38.26 (1:26.94) 1:33.41 1:34.95 1:37.43 1:28.56 1:34.99 (2:01.64) 1:43.72 1:31.68

1. 1:41.34 B' Uw D' L2 D Rw' L2 Dw2 Fw L2 F' Dw2 Fw' D R2 L' Uw Rw L R2 Bw' R2 Lw Rw' Bw' R L' Lw U' B Rw' Lw F' Bw Dw2 L' Bw B2 Uw2 U
2. 1:45.95 B Fw Dw U Bw2 Dw Fw2 L' F' Fw2 L2 D Bw' Rw2 Fw U2 Uw' L2 U L Rw2 Bw' U Fw' Bw' Rw2 Bw' B L' Lw B' U' R F' U2 Rw D Bw' Uw2 Fw2
3. 1:38.26 Dw' F2 D2 R2 Lw B2 D' Rw' B' Uw2 Fw2 D' Rw2 U' Fw2 Dw Bw Dw2 B2 F' Lw' U D Fw' D2 R2 Dw Lw R Rw' Dw U Lw F' Lw2 F' R2 Bw U2 B
4. 1:26.94 Bw F' Dw' R2 Uw Bw' F2 Fw' U2 Lw L Rw' U' R Dw2 U2 L' B2 Rw2 B R2 F' Lw2 Dw' B Lw2 U' D Uw' F L' D2 R' Uw F' Rw' B' Bw' Rw Bw
5. 1:33.41 L2 Rw' Fw Dw' Uw' Lw2 R B Fw' F L Bw2 U Dw Uw Rw F2 Bw' Rw2 B L2 Uw2 Bw2 L' F' Fw' Bw' Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 D Fw L' Dw' F Lw2 B2 Dw2 Lw'
6. 1:34.95 Rw2 Lw2 U B2 F2 Uw D Bw2 L Uw B Uw2 Rw Dw R Lw2 Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 D2 F' D' Dw' L2 U2 Fw2 Bw2 Uw' Rw' Lw2 B2 Bw2 Dw' Lw2 R2 U Bw Dw L
7. 1:37.43 Bw' Lw2 Dw Uw' Fw U Dw' F' R2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw' D' Fw2 B2 R2 Bw' Lw Dw' U2 F' U R Lw' L' Fw2 F2 U' F Lw2 R2 Uw2 Lw' B2 Uw2 R' Lw F R F2
8. 1:28.56 B2 R2 Fw Uw Bw' Uw' Dw B Dw U2 L D Dw2 R' Rw' F2 R2 D2 Uw2 Bw D Bw2 Dw2 F' Uw R' Bw2 F' R' Dw' Uw2 F2 Dw' Fw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw D2 Uw L2
9. 1:34.99 U' Lw B Lw' Dw B2 Dw2 Fw' L F' B' D' B2 R F Bw2 L R' Bw' L2 F U Lw' U2 R2 Lw2 Rw Dw U B U' F' Uw' Fw L R' Bw2 Lw Rw' U
10. 2:01.64 Dw U' R2 L' B' R Lw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 B' Uw D2 Fw' L R2 Fw' Rw' B Dw' Uw' Lw' L' Rw' Uw' U L U2 D2 Uw Bw' R Dw D' Fw' Bw2 Rw' Bw Lw'
11. 1:43.72 B' L B2 U Lw2 F Uw L2 B' D' U2 Dw Uw2 Fw R L2 B' U Lw2 F R Uw' Dw R2 Bw2 U L2 Dw2 Rw U2 B' Dw B2 Bw Rw Fw' Uw F R2 F2
12. 1:31.68 F2 Lw U Fw2 R Dw2 B R2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 R U' L Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' Lw' F' D L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' Dw Rw' Bw B' R' F L B2 Uw Fw2 Lw F L Uw Lw'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 19, 2014)

12:	1:43.26	
11:	1:58.47	
10:	1:51.87	
9:	1:33.79	
8:	1:41.66	
7:	1:43.47	
6:	1:42.90	
5:	1:56.97	
4:	1:39.27	
3:	(1:24.05)	
2:	1:57.96	
1:	(2:02.83)	

Average: 1:46.96

The 1:24 is a new PB. It was weird because after the 2:02 and 1:57, I kind've told myself: "Man, I am doing horrible! Ok, the next solve is going to be a PB" and then it was.

Edit: also, round 9 will be up in a couple of hours.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jun 19, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> The 1:24 is a new PB. It was weird because after the 2:02 and 1:57, I kind've told myself: "Man, I am doing horrible! Ok, the next solve is going to be a PB" and then it was.



Nice! and way to go on the graduation  I know you will pass me soon


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 19, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Nice! and way to go on the graduation  I know you will pass me soon


Thanks! I was so close to sub 1:45 this week too. However, you only have one left. You are still way ahead of me.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 20, 2014)

Round 8 results!

Race to sub 1:15
penguinz7: 1:24.39

Race to sub 1:30:
Schmidt: 1:35.76

Race to sub 1:45:
sk8erman41: 1:37.03 (¡Uno mas!)
h2f: 1:43.61 (¡Dos mas!)
Shah: 1:51.45

Race to sub 2:00
Rocky0701: 1:46.96 (Graduates!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 20, 2014)

Round 9!

1. Bw' Rw2 R' Dw' R' B2 U' R2 B L2 Bw Uw Bw Rw' U' L2 Rw2 Dw' Fw2 U' Lw L' B' Uw U' F2 D2 Rw U' Dw Uw' B' D2 Lw2 Dw' B2 Lw' Bw' U' B2
2. Fw R' B2 Dw L' Lw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' U2 Rw' Bw Uw Lw' B Rw Uw R2 Fw' Bw2 Rw' U' F2 D2 Bw L Rw R B' D2 Lw' F' D2 Dw2 U2 R Dw' B U'
3. U2 D Dw' F2 Fw2 U' B' Lw' Rw2 Uw' F U Bw' B' Dw L2 D2 Dw Lw' Rw D' B' Dw2 B' F Dw2 Lw' Uw2 Lw' F R Dw' B L' Rw Lw2 F Bw' Fw' R2
4. Fw2 L2 D Rw Dw B' L' Lw2 B Uw Lw U' Uw Dw Bw2 Fw2 R2 U Dw Rw' L Dw' B F R F R L Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 U2 F2 Bw Rw' Dw Lw' L' B'
5. L2 Rw Bw' B2 Fw' L2 Uw2 Rw Bw U R2 B2 L' Uw2 U2 Lw2 L2 Fw' F R' D' Rw2 Fw' Dw U' Uw Lw' Uw' Lw' L2 Rw Bw' Dw2 Rw F' B2 Rw2 D2 U2 L2
6. F' Bw B Fw2 U2 Rw Dw' B' U2 Lw B2 Uw2 F2 R2 L2 Rw' Lw2 Dw Bw2 Uw' Bw D Bw' Rw Lw' Fw2 U' Fw B' Bw' Lw F2 Uw2 B2 Lw Fw L' B Bw2 U2
7. D2 B2 F L' Lw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw2 D' Bw2 D' L' U' Lw Rw2 L Bw' Uw' U R B2 R Dw L F2 D' Dw B Rw2 R Lw' F2 Fw Lw' R' D2 B Lw Bw U2
8. R Lw D' U Bw2 Lw R' Dw F2 L D' Dw U R Fw' R2 Uw' B U Fw2 Rw' D U2 Bw2 U' F2 R' B2 Fw' Bw R' U' Fw' Bw2 R' Rw' Bw' Uw Lw' B
9. Rw' R Lw2 Bw' L' U' Fw Rw' U Lw2 B' Bw2 Fw2 D' U' Lw2 D Uw' Rw' B2 Uw L Rw2 U Uw' R2 D F' Rw2 B' L Fw Rw U2 Rw' B' Rw D' Bw' Uw'
10. L Fw Rw2 Fw' Dw' F U' R' Uw2 R' Uw' L2 Lw2 Bw' R' Dw' Lw U D2 F' Fw Lw' D2 B2 Dw2 Uw' F Lw Dw2 Fw' B' D' L B F Rw' Bw D2 Fw' R
11. L Rw U2 Bw' D2 Fw2 D B' Uw' Lw Bw D Rw' Lw' B Fw' R' D' Rw2 Dw Uw2 Lw R Fw' U Rw Bw L' Fw' B U' B2 Rw L2 B2 D' L' Uw2 Lw Fw
12. Uw' L2 D2 B' Fw2 Rw D R' B Rw' B' Rw R' Uw U B R Fw2 F2 R' Rw B2 Fw R L Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 B2 U2 R Lw2 D F B2 Lw U' Fw' Bw2 U'


----------



## h2f (Jun 20, 2014)

Race to sub 1:45

*Average: 1:42.01*
Best time: 1:25.07
Median: 1:41.84
Worst time: 2:00.87
Standard deviation: 8.75

Best average of 5: 1:37.59
4-8 - 1:40.46 (1:34.32) 1:35.08 1:37.23 (1:43.42)

Best average of 12: 1:42.01
1-12 - 1:50.81 1:41.17 1:48.72 1:40.46 1:34.32 1:35.08 1:37.23 1:43.42 1:42.51 (2:00.87) (1:25.07) 1:46.33


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 22, 2014)

Schmidt : 1:35.43 (σ = 7.22)

(1:57.00), 1:46.71, (1:18.55), 1:38.03, 1:34.77, 1:46.11, 1:26.97, 1:26.80, 1:39.28, 1:29.56, 1:35.68, 1:30.38


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jun 26, 2014)

Rocky: Can you post the closing time for the round with the scrambles? I always get so confused with cut off times and busy schedule. Thanks!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 27, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Rocky: Can you post the closing time for the round with the scrambles? I always get so confused with cut off times and busy schedule. Thanks!


Sure, I've tried to do it Thursdays or Fridays, but I've messed up a couple of times. From now on, I will make it noon on Thursdays central time. Since only two people have gotten in this round, I will wait for you to get in until noon tomorrow central time so that you can get a chance to participate. If you get in before then, I'll post the next round as soon as I can. Sorry about that.

Also, Rocky0701: Round 9: DNF


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jun 27, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Also, Rocky0701: Round 9: DNF


What happened?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 27, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> What happened?


On one solve I messed up the centers during OLL parity, and I counted it as a DNF rather than just restarting. Then on I believe the 10th solve, the core became misaligned and I could only do R and L moves, U F D and B moves wouldn't turn at all, so I had to disassembly and reassemble the cube.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jun 27, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> On one solve I messed up the centers during OLL parity, and I counted it as a DNF rather than just restarting. Then on I believe the 10th solve, the core became misaligned and I could only do R and L moves, U F D and B moves wouldn't turn at all, so I had to disassembly and reassemble the cube.


Bummer!

My results....
*Average: 1:44.02 * By the skin of my teeth again!!!! .01 off of my round 7 score LOL. I was seriously screwing up in the beginning but then I redeemed myself in the middle and finished ok. 


Spoiler: full results



4x4x4 cube
Jun 26, 2014 8:43:30 PM - 9:16:14 PM

Mean: DNF
Average: 1:44.02
Best time: 1:34.09
Median: 1:42.36
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 7.91

Best average of 5: 1:37.33
7-11 - (1:35.59) 1:38.81 1:36.29 1:36.90 (1:44.77)

Best average of 12: 1:44.02
1-12 - 1:49.13 1:53.93 (1:34.09) (DNF) 2:00.02 1:40.94 1:35.59 1:38.81 1:36.29 1:36.90 1:44.77 1:43.78

1. 1:49.13 Bw' Rw2 R' Dw' R' B2 U' R2 B L2 Bw Uw Bw Rw' U' L2 Rw2 Dw' Fw2 U' Lw L' B' Uw U' F2 D2 Rw U' Dw Uw' B' D2 Lw2 Dw' B2 Lw' Bw' U' B2
2. 1:53.93 Fw R' B2 Dw L' Lw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' U2 Rw' Bw Uw Lw' B Rw Uw R2 Fw' Bw2 Rw' U' F2 D2 Bw L Rw R B' D2 Lw' F' D2 Dw2 U2 R Dw' B U'
3. 1:34.09 U2 D Dw' F2 Fw2 U' B' Lw' Rw2 Uw' F U Bw' B' Dw L2 D2 Dw Lw' Rw D' B' Dw2 B' F Dw2 Lw' Uw2 Lw' F R Dw' B L' Rw Lw2 F Bw' Fw' R2
4. DNF Fw2 L2 D Rw Dw B' L' Lw2 B Uw Lw U' Uw Dw Bw2 Fw2 R2 U Dw Rw' L Dw' B F R F R L Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 U2 F2 Bw Rw' Dw Lw' L' B'
5. 2:00.02 L2 Rw Bw' B2 Fw' L2 Uw2 Rw Bw U R2 B2 L' Uw2 U2 Lw2 L2 Fw' F R' D' Rw2 Fw' Dw U' Uw Lw' Uw' Lw' L2 Rw Bw' Dw2 Rw F' B2 Rw2 D2 U2 L2
6. 1:40.94 F' Bw B Fw2 U2 Rw Dw' B' U2 Lw B2 Uw2 F2 R2 L2 Rw' Lw2 Dw Bw2 Uw' Bw D Bw' Rw Lw' Fw2 U' Fw B' Bw' Lw F2 Uw2 B2 Lw Fw L' B Bw2 U2
7. 1:35.59 D2 B2 F L' Lw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw2 D' Bw2 D' L' U' Lw Rw2 L Bw' Uw' U R B2 R Dw L F2 D' Dw B Rw2 R Lw' F2 Fw Lw' R' D2 B Lw Bw U2
8. 1:38.81 R Lw D' U Bw2 Lw R' Dw F2 L D' Dw U R Fw' R2 Uw' B U Fw2 Rw' D U2 Bw2 U' F2 R' B2 Fw' Bw R' U' Fw' Bw2 R' Rw' Bw' Uw Lw' B
9. 1:36.29 Rw' R Lw2 Bw' L' U' Fw Rw' U Lw2 B' Bw2 Fw2 D' U' Lw2 D Uw' Rw' B2 Uw L Rw2 U Uw' R2 D F' Rw2 B' L Fw Rw U2 Rw' B' Rw D' Bw' Uw'
10. 1:36.90 L Fw Rw2 Fw' Dw' F U' R' Uw2 R' Uw' L2 Lw2 Bw' R' Dw' Lw U D2 F' Fw Lw' D2 B2 Dw2 Uw' F Lw Dw2 Fw' B' D' L B F Rw' Bw D2 Fw' R
11. 1:44.77 L Rw U2 Bw' D2 Fw2 D B' Uw' Lw Bw D Rw' Lw' B Fw' R' D' Rw2 Dw Uw2 Lw R Fw' U Rw Bw L' Fw' B U' B2 Rw L2 B2 D' L' Uw2 Lw Fw
12. 1:43.78 Uw' L2 D2 B' Fw2 Rw D R' B Rw' B' Rw R' Uw U B R Fw2 F2 R' Rw B2 Fw R L Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 B2 U2 R Lw2 D F B2 Lw U' Fw' Bw2 U'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 27, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Bummer!
> 
> My results....
> *Average: 1:44.02 * By the skin of my teeth again!!!! .01 off of my round 7 score LOL. I was seriously screwing up in the beginning but then I redeemed myself in the middle and finished ok.
> ...


Nice job!

END OF ROUND 9

Congratulations to sk8erman41 for graduating the race to sub 1:45

Race to sub 1:30:
Schmidt: 1:35.43

Race to sub 1:45:
h2f: 1:42.01 (One more!)
sk8erman41: 1:44.02 (Graduates!)
Rocky0701: DNF (Totally sucks )


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 27, 2014)

Round 10!

that font size^

The round will end next Thursday at noon central time

1. Fw F2 Uw' L2 Lw2 Dw' L' D F2 U' Dw' B2 Fw U2 D' Uw' B Dw' D Bw D Dw2 U' Uw B' Lw2 Dw Rw' Uw' D2 L' R' Rw' Dw2 Rw Uw U' L2 B2 Uw'
2. Uw2 Dw U2 R' Rw' Uw B Rw' R2 U2 Rw D' Rw' B2 Dw2 F2 Fw Rw U2 Dw2 L U2 Rw' F Dw' Bw Dw2 D F D2 Fw' U' D2 Dw2 R' F2 D B2 D L'
3. F Dw L' Fw U2 D2 Rw' D' Dw' Rw' L2 Bw' D Rw Bw' D Dw' B L' F2 Fw' D' Uw' Lw' D2 Lw2 Fw Rw D' B2 Dw L' Uw Lw2 Fw2 F' R' L2 Uw' R2
4. F2 B Dw2 U' Uw' Rw2 Fw B U' Bw L' Lw' Fw2 Bw' U R' D' Rw' D2 Lw U Fw' U' R U R' Fw D Uw' Bw2 U2 D2 Uw2 F R2 F2 Fw' L2 Lw' U'
5. Lw Dw' F2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 D2 R2 Bw' Uw R2 Bw2 L2 F2 B R' Dw R' Uw2 Lw' D F U Dw' B U R2 D2 U' Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 R' Bw2 U' Uw R2 D B Dw
6. Uw2 Lw' Bw2 F D F2 Lw Dw' D' L' Lw' F U' Rw' D Fw' R L2 U' B' Uw' Fw' Rw' Lw Fw R' L' F' B2 Uw2 U' R Bw D L2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 L2 Dw2
7. Lw' F2 Rw2 D2 Rw' U Fw' R' L' Dw L2 R' D2 L Dw D Uw' Rw' F' L D Uw' Lw D2 L2 U F2 D2 U2 Lw' U' Lw2 Fw Uw' Dw Fw B2 Bw2 Rw' Dw
8. B2 R' Fw2 B2 L' Lw' F' Uw2 U' Bw U' L2 Lw D' Lw L' F' L B Lw2 Uw2 D' Dw2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 D2 U F' Uw2 R' Fw' B Rw' L B L2 Bw2 Uw' Rw
9. R' F2 Dw2 Rw R D F Dw' U2 F2 Lw' Rw2 R' U L2 Fw' U2 B L' Dw' D2 L' D Lw' U2 Uw Bw2 Dw D' B Rw' D Dw F' Bw L2 R' Rw' D U
10. Bw2 B Fw2 F' D' Dw2 F2 R Dw2 F2 B Lw' B U' B F U2 B' D' Lw' Fw U' Fw2 Lw2 R2 Bw2 F Uw' Dw2 Rw' B' Dw R L' F R D2 Uw2 U Bw
11. Dw D2 B2 Rw' R2 D2 U2 R' U' B' U' Lw2 Uw' R' Uw' L' F Rw B' Fw2 L2 Rw' R Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 R Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Dw Uw2 Rw' Fw' R' Fw' Dw2 Uw' Lw U'
12. Bw2 Uw2 Fw Bw' Dw2 Rw' Fw B2 L2 Uw Rw' Dw' Uw Rw' L2 U' Rw Bw Rw' Uw' Bw B' U' Bw' D' Dw F2 B U' B Dw2 F2 Bw2 Rw' U2 Bw2 U Fw' F' L'


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jun 27, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Nice job!


 Thanks!



Rocky0701 said:


> Round 10!
> The round will end next Thursday at noon central time


And Thanks!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 27, 2014)

Round 10: Race to sub 1:45
Average: 1:47.55
2:10.10 1:41.28 1:45.79 1:27.90 1:57.09 (1:27.81) 1:53.15 1:43.12 1:57.37 1:43.82 1:35.88 (2:17.61)


----------



## h2f (Jun 27, 2014)

Round 10 Race to sub 1:45

*Avg of 12: 1:44.25*

Times: 1:40.06 (1:35.76) 1:46.91 1:43.42 1:50.54 1:45.21 1:41.93 1:49.55 1:39.00 1:34.09 (1:50.87) 1:50.16

I did it.  To make 1:30 will be difficult for me, bacause my best avg of 12 is 1:37.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 27, 2014)

Schmidt :* 1:28.62* (σ = 8.06)

1:37.47, 1:35.09, 1:45.18, (1:16.06), 1:24.77, _1:22.22, 1:21.31, 1:27.46, 1:22.68, 1:21.93_, (1:46.80), 1:28.13


Spoiler: Pretty consistant in the middle ;)



_best avg5: 1:22.28 (σ = 0.38)_


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 30, 2014)

Race to Sub 2
Average(5): 2:18.929
Times: (2:10.568), 2:26.501, 3:00.668, (3:18.568), 2:35.285
Lol back after five/six rounds...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 3, 2014)

Round 10 end:

Congratulations to h2f for graduating the race to sub 1:45

Race to sub 1:30:
Schmidt: 1:28.62 (Two more!)

Race to sub 1:45:
h2f: 1:44.25 (Graduates!)
Rocky0701: 1:47.55

Race to sub 2:00:
RjFx2: 2:18.93


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Round 11 scrambles!:*

1. F2 R D U Rw2 D' U2 L Rw R2 B2 Rw2 D Fw2 F' L2 U' Rw2 B' Fw2 D' Uw U' L2 Fw2 F' D2 B' L' Rw R B2 Fw2 L' Rw' R F L' F2 Uw2	

2. B F D L Rw2 B' Fw2 R2 D Rw2 U L Rw D F2 D Uw2 U F2 Rw' B' Fw F' Rw' R' D2 U2 L' Rw' D Uw' L U Rw' D' L2 B Fw' L' Rw	

3. D' U' Fw2 F2 U2 Rw2 R Uw2 U' R2 D2 B' U' Fw R' F2 Uw L' D' Uw F D' L R' F2 Rw' R2 Uw L2 B2 Fw2 U R' U R2 U' Fw Uw U F2	

4. R2 B Fw' Uw B' Fw F' R B2 D B Rw R2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 L Fw2 L Fw2 Uw' U2 L2 F' Rw B Rw2 R2 B2 Uw2 L2 Rw' Fw F Rw' Uw' U2 Rw2 R' Uw	

5. D R2 B Fw2 F' U' F' U' B Uw Rw' B2 Fw F' Uw U' B' Uw' R' B' D2 Uw2 U' Rw U2 F' U2 R Fw' R2 U' Fw Uw' L2 Rw2 B2 F' D B2 F'	

6. F' U' Fw2 U' B Fw Rw Uw' U' Fw' Rw2 Uw' L2 D Rw B2 Fw2 F R2 D' R' D2 L' R' Uw Fw D Uw2 U Rw2 Uw L' Rw' R2 F' U F D2 B2 D2	

7. D' Fw Rw' D' Uw Fw2 Rw R Uw' L2 U' F' Uw2 F Uw2 L Fw2 L2 B Fw2 F' D' U2 L2 B Fw Uw Rw B2 F' U2 R' B Fw F2 Rw R U L Rw'	

8. Uw L R' U' R2 B F' Rw' R U B2 Uw' F' L2 Rw' R' F R' F' D Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw B' Rw' U B Fw2 L2 Uw B2 Uw' L' Rw' F D2 F2 R' F'	

9. B2 L2 Uw2 U L' D2 Uw2 U L Fw F U F' R' U' Rw' D' L B2 D R F2 Uw Rw U2 R2 B Rw' Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw' F Rw B' Fw' D B' Rw B2	

10. D' B' Fw2 Uw R2 B F D2 Fw' Uw2 L F Rw D U L' Uw2 Fw Rw' D2 Uw' L Fw2 F2 Uw' U2 Fw2 U' Fw R2 B' Fw' F' L Rw2 Fw D Fw' Rw2 F'	

11. L Rw B' Fw D' Rw Fw2 Uw' U' L' D' R2 F' U2 B2 L Rw' R' Fw2 F D' Uw2 F2 L2 B F' Rw D' Uw' B2 Fw2 F U' R2 D2 Fw2 D U' R2 D'	

12. D2 R' D' Rw2 U2 B2 D Rw U2 L U2 L Uw2 U2 L R2 F' Rw B' Rw' R' D' R2 Uw' U2 R Uw B2 F D' L R Uw' Fw2 U' L2 Rw2 R' D2 B


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 5, 2014)

Schmidt : *1:28.42* (σ = 5.94)

(1:46.41), 1:30.84, (1:17.77), 1:31.30, 1:23.40, 1:35.99, 1:19.46, 1:28.46, 1:31.68, 1:26.80, 1:36.11, 1:20.13


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 10, 2014)

Round 11: 1:39.51
1:27.35 1:44.91 (1:21.58) 1:35.38 1:32.82 1:42.80 1:43.19 1:34.10 1:44.31 1:49.25 1:41.01 (2:01.46)

Only one counting sup 1:45


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 10, 2014)

End of round 11!

Race to sub 1:30:
Schmidt: 1:28.42 (One more!)

Race to sub 1:45:
Rocky0701: 1:39.51 (Two more!)

Only two people? Where'd everybody go??


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 10, 2014)

*Round 12 scrambles!*

1. Uw' L Dw Lw Dw2 D2 R Lw' D Dw' R' Bw B U2 D2 Uw' Fw' Uw' D' Fw' F2 Lw' B' Uw F Lw F' Lw Rw Dw' F' D' U' Lw F' B' D' R2 Rw2 Uw
2. Uw2 Lw2 D Uw' F2 D' Uw2 Fw2 Lw' Uw' R2 Fw' B2 R' L' Dw' B' Uw' F2 D' Rw2 L' F L' Dw2 Lw' Dw' Fw' L Uw' Fw2 L R2 Fw' B Dw2 Fw2 Uw' L Bw2
3. B Fw' Dw2 Bw' Dw L2 Dw' U2 L Lw' B' L' Lw F Uw' F2 L' F2 Dw' Rw' Dw' Fw2 R Rw Bw' R' L2 D2 Lw L2 B' L2 U2 Lw2 L' B' R Dw2 B Fw
4. F Bw2 R2 L' D2 Rw Uw L' Dw2 Bw' Lw Bw Lw' Bw Fw R Dw2 Lw2 F2 Lw' B' Fw' Rw B' Rw2 Uw F Uw R2 Dw2 Lw' U' Fw' F' Bw2 Lw Fw Lw B' Fw
5. B Uw2 Rw D2 U2 F' Uw2 D' U2 L B L' R2 Uw2 F' Lw F' Bw U Dw' R' Uw F Bw2 D' Bw2 Uw2 R Dw' B2 Rw2 Dw' R2 Dw Lw L' R Dw2 L' Lw'
6. Dw2 R2 F' Bw' Dw' Uw2 B' Rw' U L' Uw L2 Dw2 Rw Bw' Dw' Uw D2 Lw' U2 Uw L2 Dw' R Dw R Fw B' F2 D' Dw Rw' Uw2 U Lw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw' Fw2
7. F2 Dw' Bw F U Uw R' L2 Rw Lw2 Dw' Bw2 Uw2 Dw' D Fw2 U' Uw Lw2 B' Bw Dw2 L2 Bw2 Fw' F' Uw Dw Rw2 Bw2 Lw' U' Fw D2 Lw' Dw B R2 Fw2 U
8. L Fw' Bw R Uw Bw' Fw F2 Lw2 L' Bw' Fw' Rw L' Uw F' B U2 Lw B2 Dw B' L' D' R' U R D' Fw2 L Lw2 F' B2 Lw' R Rw L' U' Rw R2
9. Lw R Bw L2 Fw2 Lw U2 R' Uw' Fw Dw2 F Dw L' Dw2 Uw' Rw U2 L F' D' Lw' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 F' Fw2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw' Lw B2 Dw Uw' Rw Bw2
10. Lw' F2 U2 Lw' F2 L' Fw2 B Rw' B2 D R' L Lw Fw U2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 Bw' Rw2 U' B2 Lw2 Dw Fw L2 Fw Bw' Dw Fw' Dw2 Bw' Uw U Fw Rw2 Bw' Fw Rw2
11. F Bw' Uw' Dw2 D' Lw2 B F R Lw' D2 Fw' B2 Uw' U Rw2 D2 F' D2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 F L' Dw R Lw Rw U2 Lw' F Uw2 Dw' Rw' D R' F Dw'
12. Uw2 L' Lw Rw2 U Bw2 F Uw B2 Bw' Uw L' B2 Fw L Fw2 Bw Rw2 U Bw D Lw L' D' B' L Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 B2 D2 Rw2 L D2 F2 Fw2 R' Rw2 Dw2 Lw2


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Round 1-10 Recap!*

This is going to be a long post...

I realized a coupke of weeks ago that some other race threads do graphs and stuff, which I am horrible at making so I am going to do this. Ok guys, this is something new that I got the idea to do a couple of rounds ago. Every ten rounds, I'm going to do a couple of statistics and stuff to see how much we all have been impoving and get some motivation. I planned to do this right after round 10 ended, but I got kind've busy because I went out of town for the Fourth.

There are going to be 4 categories: Improvement, best average, graduates, and most attendence

For the improvement part, it will be who improved the most, in percentage, then in seconds. I know that the slower people will improve more faster though. You must have completed at least four rounds to be included, because otherwise it is hard to tell actual improvement, because people might just have a really bad average, or a really good average. For people who did 4 rounds, the faster of the first two rounds will be taken, and the faster of the second two rounds will be taken, then those will be divided to find the percentage of improvement. Example: Billy Joe does four rounds, round one is 2:00, round two is 1:50, round three is 1:40, and round four is 1:30, Billy Joe would have improved 22.22% and 20 seconds. I know that it isn't super accurate, but it gives us all an idea. If you have done five rounds, it is the same thing, except for the third round is discluded. For people who have done 6 or more rounds it will be the first 3 solves and the last 3 solves, the median of both of those 3 solves will be taken and divided. Example: Billy Joe: Round 1: (1:55) 2: 1:50 3: (1:50) and 4: (1:45) 5: 1:40 6: (1:35) 1:50 ---> 1:40 = 10% improvement. I hope I didn't confuse you guys with that. The other categories are pretty self explanatory. I am sorry if I messed up any numbers or forgot someone, I had to go back and look at the end of each round.

Most improved: 
1. Rocky0701: 2:16.04 --> 1:47.55 = 26.49% (28.49 Seconds)
2. Sk8erman41: 1:56.06 --> 1:44.01 = 11.59% (12.05 Seconds)
3. Schaek: 1:48.85: --> 1:38.15 = 10.90% (10.70 Seconds)
4. Shah: 1:58.01 --> 1:47.23 = 10.05% (10.78 Seconds)
5. h2f: 1:51.93 --> 1:43.61 = 8.03% (8.32 Seconds)
6. Schmidt: 1:29.97 --> 1:35.43 = -6.07% (-5.45 Seconds) You just had a couple of bad rounds in a row, but you are one sub 1:30 average away from graduating, so in my opinion, you've improved.

Best average:
1. RyanJ: 59.17
2. giorgi: 1:05.44
3. TDM: 1:06.60
4. Penguinz7: 1:24.39
5. Schmidt: 1:28.49
6. Sk8erman41: 1:37.03
7. Schaek: 1:38.15
8. Rocky0701: 1:41.71
9. h2F: 1:43.61
10. Shah: 1:47.23
11. Royiky: 1:54.31
12. Mark49152: 2:04.48
13. Hiruzan1994: 2:08.08
14. RjFx2: 2:18.93
15. Alishisap: 2:29.12

Graduates:
h2f: Graduated the race to sub 2:00 on round 7 and went straight to graduating 1:45 on round 10
Shah: Graduated the race to sub 2:00 on round 7
Rocky0701: Graduated the race to sub 2:00 on round 8
Sk8erman41: Graduated the race to sub 1:45 on round 9

Attendence: (Had to be in atleast two rounds)
Schmidt: 10
Rocky0701: 10
Sk8erman41: 8
h2f: 6
Shah: 5
Schaek: 4
Royiky: 3
giorgi: 2
RjFx2: 2


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 11, 2014)

May or May not participate in next two rounds (like I have before), but I'm on vac for this weekend and next week. I brought all my cubes (yay!). I'm at Disney World and can solve while waiting in long lines. I'm not doing so good recently (about 1/4 solves are sup 30), even though Best Ao100 is 25.1x. Although got new PB OH because of practice standing on bus holding onto pole in bus. Why am I telling my whole story on 4x4 race thread? To take up space I guess. I will probably edit this post instead of making new one to post times if I can.


----------



## h2f (Jul 11, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Only two people? Where'd everybody go??



Well, I've remembered about the race, but I've made a break of big cubes to focus on 3x3 and 3bld. That's why I didn't participate in round 11. I'll be back here soon.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 12, 2014)

Schmidt : *1:29.85* (σ = 5.67)

1:31.13, (1:51.59), 1:24.75, 1:28.88, 1:25.46, 1:25.50, (1:22.69), 1:28.75, 1:24.09, 1:40.40, 1:38.55, 1:30.97

finally!



Spoiler: ao12 of ao12



number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:28.42
worst time: 1:41.15
best avg5: 1:29.44 (σ = 0.84)
best avg12: 1:30.88 (σ = 2.73)
session mean: 1:31.53


----------



## penguinz7 (Jul 12, 2014)

Race to sub-1:15.
Avg - 1:22.49


Spoiler: Times



1. 1:21.16
2. 1:18.82
3. 1:20.00
4. 1:18.4 +2
5. 1:27.14
6. 1:21.65
7. 1:13.44
8. 1:23.95
9. 1:35.63
10. (1:10.2)
11. (1:35.87)
12. 1:22.7


 I'll stick around this time


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jul 12, 2014)

4x4x4 cube
Jul 12, 2014 12:50:37 PM - 1:23:03 PM

Mean: 1:37.51
Average: 1:37.53
Best time: 1:21.79
Median: 1:37.74
Worst time: 1:53.11
Standard deviation: 10.24

Best average of 5: 1:33.82
1-5 - 1:43.24 (1:27.13) 1:28.49 1:29.73 (1:46.94)

Best average of 12: 1:37.53
1-12 - 1:43.24 1:27.13 1:28.49 1:29.73 1:46.94 (1:53.11) 1:52.84 1:39.18 1:27.04 1:44.38 1:36.29 (1:21.79)

1. 1:43.24 Uw' L Dw Lw Dw2 D2 R Lw' D Dw' R' Bw B U2 D2 Uw' Fw' Uw' D' Fw' F2 Lw' B' Uw F Lw F' Lw Rw Dw' F' D' U' Lw F' B' D' R2 Rw2 Uw
2. 1:27.13 Uw2 Lw2 D Uw' F2 D' Uw2 Fw2 Lw' Uw' R2 Fw' B2 R' L' Dw' B' Uw' F2 D' Rw2 L' F L' Dw2 Lw' Dw' Fw' L Uw' Fw2 L R2 Fw' B Dw2 Fw2 Uw' L Bw2
3. 1:28.49 B Fw' Dw2 Bw' Dw L2 Dw' U2 L Lw' B' L' Lw F Uw' F2 L' F2 Dw' Rw' Dw' Fw2 R Rw Bw' R' L2 D2 Lw L2 B' L2 U2 Lw2 L' B' R Dw2 B Fw
4. 1:29.73 F Bw2 R2 L' D2 Rw Uw L' Dw2 Bw' Lw Bw Lw' Bw Fw R Dw2 Lw2 F2 Lw' B' Fw' Rw B' Rw2 Uw F Uw R2 Dw2 Lw' U' Fw' F' Bw2 Lw Fw Lw B' Fw
5. 1:46.94 B Uw2 Rw D2 U2 F' Uw2 D' U2 L B L' R2 Uw2 F' Lw F' Bw U Dw' R' Uw F Bw2 D' Bw2 Uw2 R Dw' B2 Rw2 Dw' R2 Dw Lw L' R Dw2 L' Lw'
6. 1:53.11 Dw2 R2 F' Bw' Dw' Uw2 B' Rw' U L' Uw L2 Dw2 Rw Bw' Dw' Uw D2 Lw' U2 Uw L2 Dw' R Dw R Fw B' F2 D' Dw Rw' Uw2 U Lw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw' Fw2
7. 1:52.84 F2 Dw' Bw F U Uw R' L2 Rw Lw2 Dw' Bw2 Uw2 Dw' D Fw2 U' Uw Lw2 B' Bw Dw2 L2 Bw2 Fw' F' Uw Dw Rw2 Bw2 Lw' U' Fw D2 Lw' Dw B R2 Fw2 U
8. 1:39.18 L Fw' Bw R Uw Bw' Fw F2 Lw2 L' Bw' Fw' Rw L' Uw F' B U2 Lw B2 Dw B' L' D' R' U R D' Fw2 L Lw2 F' B2 Lw' R Rw L' U' Rw R2
9. 1:27.04 Lw R Bw L2 Fw2 Lw U2 R' Uw' Fw Dw2 F Dw L' Dw2 Uw' Rw U2 L F' D' Lw' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 F' Fw2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw' Lw B2 Dw Uw' Rw Bw2
10. 1:44.38 Lw' F2 U2 Lw' F2 L' Fw2 B Rw' B2 D R' L Lw Fw U2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 Bw' Rw2 U' B2 Lw2 Dw Fw L2 Fw Bw' Dw Fw' Dw2 Bw' Uw U Fw Rw2 Bw' Fw Rw2
11. 1:36.29 F Bw' Uw' Dw2 D' Lw2 B F R Lw' D2 Fw' B2 Uw' U Rw2 D2 F' D2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 F L' Dw R Lw Rw U2 Lw' F Uw2 Dw' Rw' D R' F Dw'
12. 1:21.79 Uw2 L' Lw Rw2 U Bw2 F Uw B2 Bw' Uw L' B2 Fw L Fw2 Bw Rw2 U Bw D Lw L' D' B' L Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 B2 D2 Rw2 L D2 F2 Fw2 R' Rw2 Dw2 Lw2

Finally found some time to squeeze a round in


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 13, 2014)

Round 12: Race to sub 1:45
Average: 1:42.29
2:00.48 1:43.59 1:53.07 1:44.63 (1:26.36)(2:07.22) 1:33.74 1:35.56 1:41.83 1:28.39 1:47.32 1:34.31


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm going to be out of town from now until Sunday and I won't be able to do post round 13 scrambles. I'll just post them Sunday unless one of you could do it. If so, just PM me.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 21, 2014)

End of round 12!:

Graduates: Schmidt (1:30)

Race to sub 1:15:
Penguinz7: 1:22.49

Race to sub 1:30:
Schmidt: 1:29.85 (Graduates!)
Sk8erman41: 1:37.53

Race to sub 1:45: 
Rocky0701: 1:42.29 (One more!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Round 13!*

This round will end this Saturday at noon central time

1. D' Rw' Dw Fw' F D2 Rw2 U' Dw2 Uw' D' L2 Bw' Uw D Lw' Fw' D2 L' Fw' L' F B' Dw2 R' Fw2 F2 L Lw' Bw2 Uw' F' L2 Lw Uw2 R Rw Lw2 Fw' Uw2
2. Bw' Dw Lw' Uw2 Fw2 Lw L2 Dw Lw L' D Rw Fw' Bw Dw F Rw' Lw Dw2 B2 Dw D Uw' B2 R' Rw Uw B Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 L2 R' Fw2 B' Rw' R' F' Lw2 Uw'
3. D' Dw Fw' Bw U Dw F Rw' L' Lw' D' Rw D2 Lw R2 U2 R' D2 Dw B2 Lw' Dw' Lw2 Uw2 B2 L Bw2 Uw' Dw' U R' Uw' L2 Bw2 U2 D Fw2 F U2 Bw
4. U' Bw' Dw Bw2 F' Rw Lw L2 B Bw' Fw2 Lw' L U Dw L2 Lw Fw Dw2 F D' F R' Dw F U2 Fw B2 Uw L2 Uw' Dw2 Fw2 U' Bw' Fw2 L' D Dw' Bw
5. F B2 Bw Rw2 Lw Uw' B2 Bw2 D2 B2 D' Lw' F2 R Fw L2 F2 B' Lw Dw2 Fw2 L' Lw2 Rw Fw R Rw2 U' F Bw' B2 Fw U R Lw' Bw2 Uw' Dw2 Lw Rw
6. Dw U Rw Bw B2 L Fw2 Lw2 F Uw Dw' F R2 Lw' Fw Dw' D Rw' Fw B' F2 R2 Fw' B Rw2 Fw2 L2 D L Lw' B' Lw2 Dw' U' Bw Lw' Bw2 Uw' F' Rw
7. R2 Lw' B2 Rw2 U Rw U' Dw' Lw' Rw D Uw R F Lw' D F2 Bw' B2 L' D2 R' Bw' Dw' R Fw2 L2 Bw2 Uw2 D' Rw L Bw2 Rw' B2 R U2 B Uw' Fw'
8. L' Rw U' Lw Dw Fw' L Lw2 U2 Lw Rw F Rw L' D2 L Rw2 F Dw' D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 Fw U' R F' B Dw Rw' U2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw Uw Rw' U' Uw2
9. Bw Fw U L' B' D' U2 Rw2 R2 D' B L F Rw Lw2 Fw2 Rw L2 R2 Bw2 Fw R' Fw Lw D' Rw' Bw2 Rw' Lw D L2 Lw R2 Dw2 R2 Bw Lw' F2 Uw2 Rw
10. Fw2 B2 U' Fw L' B2 L Rw2 B D R' U2 D' R2 Rw2 F2 B' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw F B' R' F Dw2 Fw Rw Fw' Uw' Lw Bw' Fw' R' F2 U2 Dw' Rw2 F' L2
11. R D' Uw2 R' D' U Fw Lw B F' Dw' B' Rw Uw U2 Rw2 F Uw2 F Uw2 Dw' B R Uw2 F R' Rw' D2 R2 Dw U' F U' Fw2 D2 Dw2 B Uw' U2 D
12. Uw2 Rw B2 R2 L2 U F2 Lw Bw' Fw B Rw Dw' F2 D2 B2 U2 Fw' L2 Uw' L R2 Fw2 U' Lw Bw' Fw' U2 R2 Lw2 D2 F B2 U Uw' Rw Fw L Dw F'


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 21, 2014)

Race to Sub 2
Average(5): 2:44.101
Times: (3:01.485), 2:41.068, (2:17.134), 2:44.651, 2:46.584
Worse than my Global Average...


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 21, 2014)

You should probably edit your first post to add a list of graduates from the different races


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 21, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> You should probably edit your first post to add a list of graduates from the different races


Yeah, I have wanted to do that for a while actually. I don't know why I haven't yet, but I will now.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 22, 2014)

Round 13: Race to sub 1:45
Average: 1:38.54
(2:14.50) 1:47.10 (1:24.71) 1:53.57 1:28.37 1:34.75 1:27.22 1:40.97 1:49.96 1:34.62 1:37.03 1:31.82

Yay, I finally graduated 1:45!

I was feeling pretty good after this since, so I decided to do 38 more solves and make it into my first ever 4x4 ao50. In the process I broke my single ao5 and ao12 PBs

Old/New
Single: 1:13.73/ 1:13.70 Lol
ao5: 1:28.93/ 1:24.81
ao12: 1:35.37/ 1:31.40
ao50: 1:35.72

I'll do 50 more solves sometime this week and hopefully get a sub 34 ao100.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 27, 2014)

Round 13 end:

Race to sub 1:30:
Rocky0701: 1:38.54

Race to sub 2:00
RjFx2: 2:41.10


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Round 14 scrambles:*

Sorry that I couldn't post the scrambles yesterday, the stupid database errors wouldn't let me on all day. This round will end this Friday at noon central time.

1. F' Fw' D Dw' Bw' U' F Fw' R2 U' F Dw Bw Fw' F R2 Bw2 Lw' R2 F2 R' Rw' Lw' Fw2 L Bw Uw2 U2 L Lw2 F Fw2 R2 Bw' L2 U L U R U
2. Uw' Rw Uw R' Lw Rw Uw Fw' D2 U' B L' Fw' U2 R B2 Rw Uw' Fw2 R' Uw2 Lw Fw Rw R2 Lw' Fw' B Dw' Bw U2 Rw2 L2 R2 D Bw B2 Fw R Rw'
3. D2 Dw2 Fw L D' Dw U' Rw L Uw' R2 F2 U Dw' Lw2 D' U2 Fw' Lw2 Rw Uw' Bw' F2 B2 L2 Fw' D' Bw2 R B' D Fw2 B' Lw' Dw B L' Uw2 U Rw'
4. Rw' Fw F2 Uw' R' Rw' Fw' B' Dw Uw' D' Lw2 U2 Rw F Bw B R2 Dw2 Fw D2 Dw2 Bw Uw B L2 Uw2 Rw2 B U' Uw' B' Fw2 D R' Dw' Fw' L Lw2 F'
5. Bw Fw2 R2 L Dw' F' Lw' Uw2 Rw' Fw U2 D' R' F2 Rw' L2 D2 B' F2 U Dw2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 Bw L U' L2 U2 Fw' F Dw Uw' B L Uw' Fw2 Uw' D' Rw
6. Dw2 Lw F' Dw' Uw2 Bw Uw F' R' F2 Dw2 R2 F2 Bw' L' Fw' Bw Lw2 F2 Uw L2 F Rw' L2 B' Lw Dw' U' R2 Dw' D' U Lw' Uw U D Fw' D' U2 Bw'
7. D F' Dw Rw2 Uw' Fw Lw D U' B' Dw2 F2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 F2 Lw' U' Fw Uw' Fw Dw F2 B2 U' D' Fw2 R2 U F Uw' Fw L D' R2 B R F R2
8. Uw Rw' U Dw B2 Uw L Lw2 F L' U' Uw2 R' Rw2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 B D2 B2 D' Rw2 Uw2 Rw F Fw' D' U L B' R' F2 D F2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw' B
9. B2 Lw F' L R Bw2 B' L U' Uw' Lw Dw B' Dw Rw2 U R2 Lw2 Uw' D' U Rw R Fw' Uw' Bw B' R2 D' U' Fw2 Rw' R2 B F Uw Dw' U2 Fw Dw
10. D' B2 D R' Dw2 F Fw R2 L2 Dw Uw' F Rw Uw' Rw' R2 F Rw' Lw2 R' Uw2 B2 Fw2 R U Fw' D' L2 U Bw' Fw B' Lw Dw U' D2 Lw' R2 U L2
11. R Bw' D' Bw2 B2 Uw' R' L2 Fw2 B' F' Lw' Bw R2 B2 U Bw' Rw2 B' Rw Bw' Fw F L D F' Lw' F' U2 F U2 R' L' F2 B2 U' R B' Dw2 Bw
12. R D2 Uw' F2 Rw' F Uw2 B' Lw Rw2 Bw Uw F B' Dw' U2 B' L2 R Fw2 Bw' Uw U B F2 R Uw' L2 B' R2 F Rw R Uw2 U2 Bw' F U R' Lw'


----------



## Bh13 (Jul 28, 2014)

Round 14: 1:03.60
Times: 1:00.00, 1:03.12, 1:04.00, 1:16.98, 1:04.24, 1:02.98, 1:06.77, 1:09.12, 1:03.68, 57.60, 55.12, 1:04.45


----------



## Rocky0701 (Aug 2, 2014)

Round 14: Race to sub 1:30
1:29.01
1:25.76 1:24.15 1:29.25 1:17.94 1:22.95 1:34.48 1:22.78 1:26.19 (1:10.41 PB!!!) 1:49.96 (2:00.21) 1:37.50


----------



## Rocky0701 (Aug 2, 2014)

End of round 14!:

Race to sub 1:00:
Bh13: 1:03.60

Race to sub 1:30:
Rocky0701: 1:29.01 (Two more!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Aug 2, 2014)

*Round 15!:*
1. U Fw Bw' U2 D2 Uw B' D' R L2 Dw Lw2 Rw2 Uw' Dw U2 D2 Rw B2 Uw' Rw' U' Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 R B2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw' U2 R L' Rw2 Lw' Fw R' D Fw
2. Lw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw D' Uw2 F' Dw' L2 U R B2 F2 Lw2 U Fw2 U2 Uw' Lw' Fw' D Uw2 Rw' U2 R2 Lw2 Rw B Lw' R' Fw2 R' F2 R2 D2 R' D F' U2 Rw2
3. R' Lw' B2 R' D2 Dw' B2 D2 Bw2 F' Uw' R2 B Lw2 Fw' Lw2 U Lw Rw D2 F' D2 R' L2 Dw U D' Lw2 D R' B2 Rw2 Fw' Bw2 Lw' Fw L2 D2 B L2
4. Uw' L' U' Uw F Dw2 D' L' Lw2 U' Dw' R Lw2 Fw' F Dw' Fw2 D' B' Fw' Lw' Bw' F' Uw2 R B2 Rw' Fw2 L Fw2 Rw' B' D2 R Dw2 L2 D2 Bw2 D' B2
5. L B Rw2 Bw' Fw F2 D Fw B Rw2 L' R2 Dw' Fw B2 L R B2 Bw R B' Uw2 Bw' Rw2 Bw' Lw D L Uw2 U' D' L' D2 U Bw2 F2 D R2 Bw Uw2
6. R Lw2 U2 R' D2 R' B Bw D' R2 Uw Fw' L2 Bw2 F B' Uw2 B2 Dw Rw R' B' Rw2 D Bw' Rw' Lw' U2 Fw2 Dw Bw' Dw Lw' Bw Lw' Uw' Fw' D' Uw F
7. Uw Rw Lw2 Uw Lw' U2 Fw' Uw' L' Lw B L Dw' L2 Dw' Lw' Rw F Fw2 D' F' Dw2 L Bw2 B' Dw U' Bw' Lw' D R2 B Dw Uw D Lw' Dw F' D2 B
8. D' Fw D2 Rw' Fw2 Uw Bw' Uw F2 D L' Uw Rw2 B2 Fw2 D2 Bw B' Rw2 D2 Uw2 Lw B2 Dw' B' Uw2 B2 U2 Fw2 Uw Fw Lw' Bw' D' Uw' F2 Bw2 Fw2 D' L
9. Bw2 D R Rw Lw' Bw2 U F2 Fw' Uw2 Fw Rw2 R F2 L' Bw' D U2 Fw2 R2 L' Rw' Bw F' R' B' Lw' R' U' Lw2 D2 Rw Dw Fw R2 F2 D' F2 Fw R2
10. Lw F' D2 Rw2 Dw2 L2 B2 Rw R2 Lw D Fw Rw2 U2 Uw' F2 L' B' L2 U2 Uw' Lw2 B2 Bw' R' Dw2 B F2 D2 Rw' U' L Lw' U' B2 Dw2 Uw' F' Uw2 D'
11. R' Dw2 Uw2 R L2 B2 U' R Bw U2 Rw' Fw' F R2 Dw' Lw' F Rw F' Fw' B' Bw' L2 B2 U2 F' Dw Rw Dw Fw2 Bw D B2 D Uw L' D R' U F'
12. L2 F Lw' B Rw' D2 R' B' R Rw2 Dw B2 D2 R2 U Uw' L2 F Bw' Lw' D' B D F' Dw Uw2 Bw2 Fw' Lw' Fw2 Bw2 F' Dw2 Bw' B U2 Rw' R B F'


----------



## Bh13 (Aug 13, 2014)

Round 15: race to sub- minute 
Average: 1:05.97
Times: 1:06.63, 1:12.08, 1:11.62, 1:00.86, 56.30, 1:06.73, 1:08.52, 1:02.44, 1:05.50, 1:02.74, 1:07.11
Double parity seven or eight if the solves


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 7, 2014)

Can anybody please start the next round? I am really getting into 4x4 now.


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 8, 2014)

Would also appreciate, if this thread will be continued!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 8, 2014)

Sure guys, I am happy to revive the race. I stopped because in the last few rounds nobody was really participating, and I really haven't been cubing much since school started. Therefore...

End of round 15!
Race to sub 1:00:
Bh13: 1:05.97


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 8, 2014)

Round 16 scrambles!:

Round ends next Monday!

1. Dw' Uw' Fw Lw2 F L' F Dw2 Fw2 Lw U Bw L' Uw' B2 Bw2 Lw R D Rw2 R B' Uw F' U' F Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 U' B2 F U2 Dw D2 R F' Fw2 D' F'
2. D B2 Uw2 Bw R2 Dw' L2 D' R B Bw2 Rw2 U2 B' Fw2 Rw2 F L2 F' D2 U R U2 F' Bw' Fw' L2 Uw R Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 F' Uw Bw D' B' Rw2 Lw' D
3. L' Lw2 F' Uw2 Dw' Fw' Lw' B L' Rw2 Dw' L B Rw' Bw L2 Dw' Fw2 D' Bw2 Uw2 B2 D Bw' Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 D' Rw' Fw R2 F Dw' U2 R' Dw2 D B2 Rw' Lw
4. D' B U2 L Bw' B2 Fw2 D' U2 F' Dw2 U Uw Lw' R2 Uw' L' D2 R' Bw Uw' R' Fw2 Bw Dw Rw' Fw' Bw2 R' L' U' Lw2 R D' U R2 Rw' D R2 Dw2
5. F Bw' Lw U2 L2 R2 F Fw Rw B2 Dw2 Fw2 R L Lw2 Bw' Fw2 U' Uw2 B' U' Uw' Rw Dw2 D F' Rw' L F2 Dw U F2 Lw D2 Lw L B2 Bw2 Uw U
6. Fw2 Uw2 Bw' Rw U2 Fw2 Lw U D Fw L2 Fw' D2 Rw U Rw2 Dw2 B Fw' Rw2 D2 Dw2 F2 Bw2 Fw' Dw2 R2 B Bw' F Lw' Dw2 R2 F' Rw' Lw2 Dw Rw R' D'
7. Uw2 Dw' B Rw' F' R L2 U B' Uw2 U' L Bw D' F L Fw Lw U2 Uw2 F' U2 Dw' Lw Fw R U2 L2 Rw' Dw Rw2 Bw2 U Bw2 Dw Bw2 Dw L2 F' B'
8. Rw L' U' B' R' B2 R' D2 Fw B' Uw2 Bw' U' Dw Bw2 Fw Rw Fw2 L2 Dw' U' F2 Uw' L' Rw' R' Bw2 B' R' D2 Rw2 D Dw2 B' R Bw2 B Uw2 Fw' Uw
9. Fw2 F B' R2 B Rw Uw2 Bw2 L' U' L2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Dw' Fw' L' F' D' L Uw2 B U' Bw2 Fw B R' U B2 U' Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw Fw' Uw R' Rw' Bw2 Dw'
10. F' Bw' Fw2 Dw2 L2 Dw' L R' D' F' Bw' Fw U2 F2 Rw' L' B Lw2 U2 B2 L2 Uw2 R Fw Rw2 U' B2 Uw' L2 Dw Fw' F' B Rw2 B' F Bw2 D' Uw2 B2
11. Lw B2 Bw2 L' D R D2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw F2 Rw2 Fw2 R D Dw2 B' Lw' Bw U2 F' Dw Bw L F2 Lw' R' Uw2 Fw' R2 Dw' B' R Uw' R' L D2 R2 Dw2 U2
12. Fw Uw D2 Fw' Bw F Lw U Fw' Dw2 Lw Rw2 Uw2 Lw' F' Fw2 U' Lw' Fw2 L2 Rw' U2 D Fw2 U' Fw2 B L U' Lw B2 Fw2 D' B U' B' L2 R' B2 F'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 16, 2014)

1:01.54, 53.93, 58.18, 1:09.87, 1:06.85, 1:02.81, 1:02.31, 1:01.12, 57.44, 58.11, 57.63, 1:00.87

best time: 53.93
worst time: 1:09.87

current avg5: 58.87 (σ = 1.43)
best avg5: 58.87 (σ = 1.43)

current avg12: 1:00.69 (σ = 2.81)
best avg12: 1:00.69 (σ = 2.81)

session avg: 1:00.69 (σ = 2.81)
session mean: 1:00.89


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 17, 2014)

Race to Sub 1:40 Currently using Yau
1:43.47, 1:15.18, 1:19.47+, 1:48.54, 2:01.26 
Avg : 1:37.16 Lol I didn't think I would get this fast without practicing 4x4.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 24, 2014)

Round 17:
1:26.99

1:25.193, 1:24.451, (1:17.720), 1:28.819, 1:45.790, 1:17.759, 1:30.043, 1:20.861, 1:27.405, (1:45.818), 1:31.855, 1:17.760


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 24, 2014)

End of round 17!

Race to sub 1:00
IRNjuggle28: 1:00.69 So close!

Race to sub 1:30
Rocky0701: 1:26.99 (One more!)

Race to sub 1:40 
PJKCuber: 1:37.16 (Two more!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 24, 2014)

Round 18!
1. Fw D R' Uw F2 Fw2 Rw D' Fw2 F2 B2 Uw2 L B' U Fw' F R' B2 R' Rw2 Uw Fw' Uw D2 B U Rw F R L Rw' Fw2 D' F' L' F2 R F' Uw2
2. U F U L2 R2 D' Rw' F' L F Rw2 B R2 F2 Fw' B' U' B Fw L2 Uw' B' Uw' L' Rw' D B F Fw' D' R' F2 Uw2 D2 Rw' B' Rw2 Fw2 F2 B
3. Fw Uw2 F2 L D' U2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 U2 Uw' Rw2 U' Fw' D2 Rw2 Fw' Uw Rw2 R' B R' B' L2 U' B2 D' Uw B2 D F' D' L' B2 D2 Uw L' U2 Rw2 R
4. U Fw Rw' D B F' Rw2 F2 B D B' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 U' F' R2 Uw2 F2 U2 Rw2 Fw' U2 B' Fw Rw2 B2 D2 L R' Rw2 U' R' Uw2 R Uw' F2 Rw2 L' Fw'
5. L' F' Rw' L Uw2 U Fw Uw' D F U2 F R' F' U Rw F Uw2 R U Rw2 U Fw2 D' Rw2 B' Uw2 B2 L' B2 D F2 R2 D U L' Rw U2 R' U' 
6. B' F2 Uw2 U2 D' B' R' L' F Uw2 L' D' F Uw' U F Fw Rw2 L' Fw F2 D' Fw2 Uw D' R2 Fw U Fw U2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' F2 L' U Rw2 Fw D' L
7. F2 U R L2 B U' Uw Fw2 L' Rw2 U' Rw' B2 L2 Rw2 R2 B F Fw2 Uw2 L2 R' D2 L R2 B2 Rw' Uw2 D U2 L' F2 R' B2 Rw B2 L2 B F Rw
8. Uw' F D' Rw D R B2 D Uw2 Rw' Fw2 B2 D B' D' U R U L B2 D L2 D L R2 F' Fw' L2 F' U F' R B' D Fw2 F2 R B' D' Uw'
9. D2 Fw2 R' Uw R' Rw2 U F2 R' Fw R' B' Rw D2 Fw Uw B R' F U2 L' R F' Fw Rw Uw2 B2 F Uw' Rw' Fw Rw2 L R' D' B2 Uw Fw2 B' U'
10. U2 Fw2 Rw D' Rw2 F R' L' Rw U' Uw2 L2 R U D2 L D2 R' Uw' F2 R L2 U2 Uw R L U2 Rw B F' U2 B2 U F B Rw2 Uw Fw' Uw B'
11. U' Fw' B Uw' Fw' R' F' D' F2 Uw D2 U2 F L2 D' R' F2 R2 D R' D Uw2 Fw' B' R' B2 F' D2 Rw' L' D2 Uw' L' Fw B2 R F2 Uw' L U
12. F' R U' D' B' D Uw2 L' F U2 B F D2 R2 Fw2 F2 B' Rw B2 F' L' Rw' R2 F U2 D' Fw2 Rw2 F' R2 Rw2 B' Uw2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' Fw2 D

Round ends next Tuesday!


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 24, 2014)

Race to sub 1:15 - Avg - 1:14.59 
1. (1:32.26)
2. 1:14.92
3. 1:10.8
4. 1:26.73
5. 1:17.19
6. (1:03.62)
7. 1:08.53
8. 1:21.61
9. 1:16.23
10. 1:12.58
11. 1:06.56
12. 1:10.71


----------



## AndersB (Sep 27, 2014)

Race to sub 45
46.33, 51.45, 47.50, 52.54, 55.78, 47.61, (41.39), 49.92, 54.27, (1:54.34), 51.78, 46.89 = 50.41 avg


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 27, 2014)

Race to sub 1:30:
Average: 1:23.90
1:20.891, 1:36.067, 1:16.176, 1:14.438, 1:16.631, DNF(1:18.433), 1:25.788, 1:15.377, 1:52.549, (1:05.401), 1:27.037, 1:14.087 
My Aosu just showed up this morning, and these were the first solves. Amazing cube! I graduated too


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 28, 2014)

Race to sub 1:40
1:49.54[Double Parity], 1:25.29, 1:37.46, 1:38.17, 1:41.63+ Average: 1:39.09 LOL


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 1, 2014)

END OF ROUND 18!!!

Race to sub 45:
AndersB: 50.41

Race to sub 1:15:
penguinz7: 1:14.59 (Two more left!)

Race to sub 1:30:
Rocky0701: 1:23.90 (Graduates!!!)

Race to sub 1:40:
PJKCuber: 1:39.09 (One more!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Round 19!*

1) Rw Fw2 D' L' R' Fw D Uw' R' L' B' Rw B2 L' U Uw' Rw2 F D2 F L Uw B' F D' R U2 Rw U' F' Uw' D2 Fw D2 U' F Uw2 Fw' F2 Uw'
2) R' B2 Fw2 D U L F' B2 Uw2 U2 R' Rw' D2 Fw' D' U' B' L' B F2 R2 D2 Uw F2 Fw Uw2 R2 Rw' Uw B2 R' U2 Rw2 R2 L2 Fw B R' Uw2 Rw
3) Rw F' B' L2 R2 U2 Uw2 B Fw2 L Rw' B Rw' L2 F' U' D2 F2 Rw' F2 Rw' F Rw' F' U' Fw' Rw Fw2 B' Rw U L Fw2 Uw U' D' L2 Rw D' F
4) Uw' F2 Uw D' Fw L F2 U2 Rw' Fw D2 Rw L' B2 Fw' Rw2 Uw B Rw' F' L F2 Rw F2 Fw Rw2 R D2 U2 Rw2 D' Uw' Fw2 F' D' U B F' Rw' B'
5) U Fw2 U' D L2 Rw' R2 Uw' R2 D Fw2 B2 F' R' Rw F2 Fw' Uw' D F D B' Rw L' U' Fw2 L2 D2 U' B D2 Fw2 D2 F2 Rw Fw F2 L2 Fw L'
6) Uw' Fw2 F' Rw' Uw' R' Fw2 L' U' B U2 L F' R L Uw' F' L2 B2 L R2 D2 B Uw Rw' L2 U2 D L2 F2 B' D R2 Rw2 Uw F' Fw' Rw' D U'
7) Fw2 R U D' L' U' Rw Fw' R2 Uw D R2 F2 B D' Uw' F' Uw F Uw B' D' U Uw Rw Uw' R2 U2 D' L Rw2 D U' Rw' L2 Uw' Rw' F' Fw' L2
8) L' R' U' Uw' R' D F Fw Rw Fw' L2 U2 B2 F Fw D Uw F D2 Rw' D U Rw Fw2 Rw2 Uw Fw F' D2 Rw2 R' B2 Fw2 L R' Rw Fw Rw' Uw2 B
9) R' F' Fw' Uw F B2 D B' F2 U2 Uw' R F Fw R L U2 Rw B Rw Uw' F R' L D' F' U' B2 L U F D' Fw B2 D2 B' F2 D2 Rw2 U'
10) L2 Uw2 Fw' D B' L2 B' F' R F D Rw Uw U2 R' Fw' B' Rw F2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 B2 U Rw L2 D Uw R' Uw2 F2 Rw' B' R2 B2 U D' B2 D' Fw2
11) L U' R2 D' L2 Fw' F' R' Uw2 L2 F2 Uw' Fw2 U' Uw B' D' L Uw' Fw D Fw' F2 L Rw2 F' U' Fw' U' L' Rw2 F' Rw2 Uw' D2 F' Uw D2 L' Fw'
12) R2 Fw R2 Rw D2 Uw B2 L' Rw2 D Fw' B' U2 Uw' L' U' R Fw2 Rw' Fw R2 Rw F' L2 Uw2 U' R B L' Rw' R2 Fw L' R' U2 F B D U2 B'


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 1, 2014)

*Round 19* - Race to Sub-2

Best Avg of 5: 1:51.773
Best Avg of 12: 1:58.462
Std Dev: 9.913

02:09.7, (02:17.8), 01:36.6, (01:31.9), 02:01.1, 02:02.6, 01:57.6, 02:12.5, 02:02.2, 01:51.9, 01:49.1, 02:01.3

PB single, Ao5 and Ao12.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 1, 2014)

Round 19
Race to sub-1:15

Average: 1:14.10
Times: (1:02.83), (1:21.04), 1:09.63, 1:15.22, 1:18.42, 1:18.43, 1:11.42, 1:10.98, 1:14.42, 1:14.41, 1:16.46, 1:11.62

Haven't practiced 4x4 much lately.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 2, 2014)

Round 19:
1:23.22
Very bad, but better than last week 
1:14.061, 1:29.066, 1:13.985, 1:28.803, 1:24.074, 1:19.268, 1:12.851, (1:10.892), 1:23.514, 1:18.649, (1:49.233), 1:47.879


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 3, 2014)

Round* 19* race to sub 2

1:56.74 (1:37.28) 1:53.68 1:52.67 1:52.67 1:45.66 1:45.99 1:41.95 1:49.68 (2:07.89) 1:45.92 2:00.21 = *1:50.52* // wow, I have improved a lot Ao5 1.47 in here


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 3, 2014)

Round 19
Race to sub-1:15

Average: 1:25.22
1:28.02, 1:27.42, 1:35.99, 1:23.12, 1:25.84, 1:19.07, 1:22.64, 1:23.27, (1:37.86), (1:06.25), 1:10.87, 1:35.97

Now that I have an AoSu, there's really no justification for being over 1:15 other than lack of practice. So I'll try.


----------



## h2f (Oct 4, 2014)

*Race to sub 1:30*

*avg of 12: 1:43.68*

Time List:
1:36.29, 1:43.82, (1:57.92), 1:53.53, 1:38.61, 1:39.05, 1:38.63, 1:50.03, (1:27.07), 1:44.49, 1:49.07, 1:43.31


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 5, 2014)

Race to sub 1:15
*Avg - 1:17.07* ouch..
1:24.35, 1:20.76, 1:13.87, 1:09.39, 1:18.64, (1:07.47), 1:18.73, 1:13.96, 1:13.97 lol, 1:14.84 (DNF), 1:22.17. 3 counting sup-20's. ouch.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 7, 2014)

End of round 19!

Race to sub 1:15
SneaklyFox: 1:14.10 (Two more!)
penguinz7: 1:17.07
Rocky0701: 1:23.22
Mike Hughey: 1:25.22

Race to sub 1:30
h2f: 1:43.68

Race to sub 2:00
MarcelP: 1:50.52 (Two more!)
Logiqx: 1:58.46 (Two more!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 7, 2014)

Round 20!!!!!
Round ends next Tuesday at Noon, good luck guys! 

1. L2 U' Fw B' R L' Rw' D2 U Rw U2 L D2 U2 R B2 L D U Uw' L D' Fw Rw2 D Rw2 F U' Fw' Uw' Rw Fw' Rw2 D2 L R B2 L U2 Fw'
2. Uw' Fw2 Uw U Rw R B L Fw2 D' F U2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 R' L' Fw2 R2 D' U F Uw Fw' Rw2 F Rw' U2 D' Rw' L2 B2 R' Fw Rw F2 R2 Uw2 Fw' D
3. D R2 Rw' B Rw2 L Uw2 L2 R F' R U Fw2 B2 F2 L' R Rw U' F2 R Rw' U' D' Uw' Fw2 B D' Uw' R' U' F2 Fw B Rw B R' D' F2 B'
4. L Uw' U' F U' B' Uw' U2 L2 F R D Uw' L2 Fw' U' Fw Uw' Rw' U2 D Fw' F L2 U' B2 R2 B F2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 D U2 B Uw' Fw2 R2 D R2
5. L' Fw2 L B D' Rw' Fw2 L D' U' Fw' B Uw2 U2 Rw B' D Uw' Fw' L' D2 U2 B2 F' Rw B' Uw2 L R Rw' Uw2 F' U' L Uw' L2 Fw' B' U2 R2
6. F L' R2 Fw B L2 F' U2 Fw2 L' F Fw2 L2 R' U' D' Uw2 F2 Rw' L2 Fw' U' R2 L' B U B' Uw2 U' D' L Uw2 D L2 Rw U' F' Rw2 B' Uw
7. B2 U2 R U' Fw Uw F Uw' D Fw2 U R2 Rw' U D' R F2 L F2 Uw2 Fw' L U2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 L2 Uw' D F2 L B2 F2 Uw D L R Uw2 D2 Rw
8. F U Uw2 Fw' R2 Fw' F' R' B Uw U2 B2 Rw B L Fw' R D' Uw' L' Fw Rw2 R Uw' U' Rw U2 Uw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 U2 D' L' D2 U Fw2 L2 Fw2 U
9. Fw2 B D Rw' D2 B R2 L2 Rw Fw' F2 R Fw' D Fw' Rw L' R2 Uw2 L' Fw2 B2 Rw Fw R D R' Fw F' Uw2 B U Uw' Rw B' F2 U2 B2 U Rw'
10. U B L' Uw2 D2 F2 B2 U2 F Fw2 B2 U R D' Uw2 Fw Uw' R' D' R Rw2 D' B L' D2 Rw2 B2 Uw U2 B2 Rw Uw' Fw2 R Fw D2 Rw R' L2 U
11. Fw' R2 U2 Rw' L2 B2 Rw B' R B2 Uw U L2 R' B' Rw2 F' Uw2 U B' L B' Uw L D B2 Rw' L B' L' U2 Uw' D' Rw' D' L' Uw Fw B' R2
12. B Uw R2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 F' Uw2 D F' U' D Rw R U2 R' D Uw2 B2 Fw2 D Fw' B2 U2 Rw Uw2 L2 Uw2 F B Rw D2 Fw2 F' Uw Rw2 F' L D Uw


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 7, 2014)

Average: 1:14.121
1:22.791, 1:07.677, 1:16.000, (57.100 PB), 1:17.328, 1:13.561, 1:11.715, 1:09.168, 1:15.995, 1:12.659, 1:14.184, (1:25.413)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2014)

Race to sub-1:15

Average: 1:29.90
1:39.08, 1:23.88, (1:17.95), (1:42.87), 1:27.90, 1:36.10, 1:20.24, 1:29.21, 1:27.82, 1:40.54, 1:28.94, 1:25.29

Ouch. Maybe this will be harder than I thought.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 10, 2014)

Round 20
Race to sub-1:15
Average: 1:14.46
1:17.34, 1:06.86, 1:17.49, 1:24.31, 1:22.43, 1:08.13, (1:05.07), 1:07.93, 1:13.89, 1:17.16, (1:24.75), 1:09.03

Worst thing is I don't think I'm improving.


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 10, 2014)

Race to sub-2:00 - Round 20

avg of 5: 2:01.16 (σ = 5.93)
avg of 12: 2:11.84 (σ = 14.10)

Times: 3:14.30, 2:05.06, 2:30.23, 1:57.50, 2:08.00, 2:22.20, 1:57.98, 1:52.99, 2:09.40, 2:39.33, 2:01.89, 2:06.82

Oooops... so many mistakes!


----------



## Puggins (Oct 10, 2014)

Would you mind if I entered with Sub 1:45? I know I'm sub 2:00 but not near 1:30. (I need to update my signature of PB's)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 10, 2014)

Puggins said:


> Would you mind if I entered with Sub 1:45? I know I'm sub 2:00 but not near 1:30. (I need to update my signature of PB's)


Sure, that is fine! Just be sure to put what goal you are going for at the top.


----------



## Puggins (Oct 10, 2014)

Race to Sub 1:45 - Round 20
Average of 12: 1:55.26
Best Time: 1:44.58
Worst Time: 2:19.60
Times: 1:54.60, 2:04.12, 1:55.89, 1:53.96, (1:44.58), 1:44.78, 1:59.22, 1:55.89, (2:19.60), 1:54.72, 1:51.52, 1:57.85


----------



## h2f (Oct 12, 2014)

Race to sub 1-30

*avg of 12: 1:50.55
*
Time List:
1:49.99, (1:22.91), 1:44.59, 1:56.60, 1:45.17, 1:46.89, 1:39.27, 2:02.72, 1:59.32, 2:03.89, (2:33.71), 1:37.06

Some solves ware good, but some bad.


----------



## RjFx2 (Oct 15, 2014)

Round 20
*Average: 2:04.430*
Times: 2:15.268, 1:53.218, 2:09.068, 2:03.585, 2:11.051, (2:34.018), 2:13.284, 2:04.734, 1:54.901, 1:59.932, (1:41.385), 1:59.268
Any tips on how to get better?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 15, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> Round 20
> *Average: 2:04.430*
> Times: 2:15.268, 1:53.218, 2:09.068, 2:03.585, 2:11.051, (2:34.018), 2:13.284, 2:04.734, 1:54.901, 1:59.932, (1:41.385), 1:59.268
> Any tips on how to get better?


Do you use Yau? Try to plan out your first 2 centers in inspection, if not be able to predict where the pieces end up. Take some time to find some really fast parity algs, it can help take off a second in about 15 minutes. Other tips I can't give you because I don't know what method you use.


----------



## RjFx2 (Oct 15, 2014)

I use yau


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 16, 2014)

End of round 20!
Race to sub 1:15 
Rocky0701 1:14.12 (Two more!)
SneaklyFox: 1:14.46 (One more!)
Mike Hughey: 1:29.90

Race to sub 1:30
h2f: 1:50.55

Race to sub 1:45
Puggins: 1:55.26

Race to sub 2:00
RfFx2: 2:04.43
Logiqx: 2:11.84


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 16, 2014)

Round 21!!!!

1. U' R L U B D L' Rw2 F' Fw2 U F2 U2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 D Fw' F2 U Uw' F2 B' Rw F2 R F2 L' Rw2 B' Uw' Fw' F B2 R' Rw2 U' Fw' U2 R
2. Fw' L F' B2 U R' L Rw' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw L' Uw U' B Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw' Fw D' U' L' Uw2 L2 R2 U D' Rw' U B' Uw Fw Uw L2 B' Uw R2 U'
3. F2 Rw' Uw2 R' L2 Uw R2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw D' Rw' Fw' F' D F' B R' U F Fw2 U R2 Uw2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 Rw Uw' U2 F' B' L2 Rw F' B L2
4. L2 Fw U' D2 Fw' D' Uw' Rw2 F2 Fw2 L2 U' D2 B2 R L' Rw B' U2 R2 Rw U2 D' L' U D' Rw U2 L' R' Fw2 F' B' L2 D' Uw Rw2 B' Fw' F'
5. Fw2 B2 F U2 D2 Rw2 Uw R' U2 F2 R U' F B2 U' Fw' Uw R2 L2 Uw F' Uw2 B2 L2 B' Uw2 Rw B U2 R' B2 L' U' Rw2 B' Rw' F' Uw2 Fw' D'
6. D2 L R' D U2 B2 R' L2 Rw2 D' F' U' Uw2 Rw D F' Uw2 Fw Rw Fw Rw D Fw' R' Fw' F2 Rw2 Fw Rw' D' L D2 L' B R2 Uw B Fw' U2 R
7. B' U R' B2 D Fw' R2 F2 B2 D Fw2 B2 Uw R' F2 D' U L R' U R2 D2 F U' D B R' L' Uw2 U' B' U' F' Rw F2 R' Uw' B Rw R2
8. R B2 U L2 D2 R' U2 Fw B' Rw2 R2 U' B2 R F' Rw' L Fw' F2 L' B Rw2 D2 Rw R2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 R2 Rw' F U2 F' D' Fw Rw2 R' F2 Uw2 R'
9. B2 D2 B2 Uw F2 Rw' R Uw F B L R2 B' Rw' B' Fw R2 B Fw Uw2 D' B2 Fw2 L' R' B' D2 Fw U2 R2 L2 Uw2 R2 Fw Uw2 R' F2 D' Rw' Fw
10. U2 B' Rw2 Uw2 R Uw B2 U2 D L Uw2 F2 Uw2 L U' D2 F' L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 Uw2 R2 B D' F Uw L F B2 R' L F Fw2 R U' L' U
11. Rw' L R2 Fw' U2 Uw' F Fw' D' Uw' U' L' D2 U2 Uw2 B2 F' Rw L' B2 F L Fw' U B' L2 R2 U2 Fw' U' Uw Fw F2 R2 F2 L F' L2 Uw D
12. B L Uw2 U2 Rw' U F' R Rw' Fw L2 Uw' D2 Rw L' R B U2 Rw Fw F U2 B D' Rw2 D L R2 Uw L2 Rw F Fw L2 U D' F2 Fw' D2 U2


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 16, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> I use yau


My first 3 cross edges used to be the work part of my solves, try to work on those if they are slow to you. During edge pairing do you use freeslice, or something like 323? If you just use freeslice, then consider different edge pairing methods with Yau. When you are doing your centers and working on a certain color and see a bar already paired for another center, try line it vertically with the center that you are working on so that you don't have to rebuild it later.


----------



## RjFx2 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> My first 3 cross edges used to be the work part of my solves, try to work on those if they are slow to you. During edge pairing do you use freeslice, or something like 323? If you just use freeslice, then consider different edge pairing methods with Yau. When you are doing your centers and working on a certain color and see a bar already paired for another center, try line it vertically with the center that you are working on so that you don't have to rebuild it later.



I use 3-2-2-3 or something like, that, and yes, sometimes I do that, I think working on my 3 cross edges will help, thanks.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 16, 2014)

Round 21
Race to sub-1:15
Average: 1:10.33
(1:02.75), 1:08.59, 1:05.17, 1:06.04, (1:20.89), 1:12.21, 1:08.83, 1:15.69, 1:15.32, 1:05.58, 1:11.62, 1:14.25

Well whaddya know... practice actually works. This after almost exclusive practice on 4x4 last two days. I guess I should practice more. Do I have to do race to sub-1:00 now or can I do something in between like race to sub-1:10?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 16, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 21
> Race to sub-1:15
> Average: 1:10.33
> (1:02.75), 1:08.59, 1:05.17, 1:06.04, (1:20.89), 1:12.21, 1:08.83, 1:15.69, 1:15.32, 1:05.58, 1:11.62, 1:14.25
> ...


Yeah, you could do like 1:05 or 1:10. That's what I think I will do too because it is going to be a big leap from 1:15 to 1:00. Great job!


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 16, 2014)

*Round 21* - Average: 2:05.79 (σ = 15.73)

No practice since last round... same silly mistakes forcing me to redo stuff. I need to be more careful!

Time List:
1:44.73, 2:54.98, 1:40.37, 2:22.05, 1:57.97, 2:25.04, 1:50.65, 2:01.15, 2:07.73, 2:03.86, 1:53.11, 2:31.63


----------



## RjFx2 (Oct 17, 2014)

Round 21
*Average: 1:49.979*
Times: 2:12.485, 1:39.585, 1:49.336, 1:53.918, 2:05.835, 1:33.401, 1:45.301, 1:36.568, 1:44.618, 1:47.201, 2:03.785, 1:53.651
new PB Ao12 and Ao5 and single


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 17, 2014)

I nearly entered this week. Got an ao5 of 1:48.99 on the first 5 scrambles, then 6 and 7 were both DNF. Oh dear! 

I'm looking forward to doing it again next week though (but not quite as badly).


----------



## FailCuber (Oct 21, 2014)

Round 21
Race to sub-1:30
Average 1:27.85 
1:23.74, 1:24.98, 1:28.53, DNF(2:25.16), 1:12.78, 1:19.10, 1:30.09, 1:23.60, 1:27.47, 1:20.76, 1:55.47, 1:24.81


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 22, 2014)

Round 21
1:13.255
1:08.534, (56.353), 1:08.754, 1:08.516, 1:24.497, 1:04.498, 1:09.440, 1:20.720, (1:27.957), 1:12.414, 1:09.241, 1:25.939


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 22, 2014)

End of round 21!

Good job sneaklyfox! Wanna race me to sub 1:00?

Race to sub 1:15
sneaklyfox: 1:10.33 (Graduates!)
Rocky0701: 1:13.255 (One more!)

Race to sub 1:30
FailCuber: 1:27.45 (Two more!)

Race to sub 2:00
RjFx2 1:49.979 (Two more!)
Logiqx: 2:05.79
Mark49125: DNF


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 22, 2014)

Round 22!!!

Round will end next Wednesday

1. F' Uw L F Uw U2 D R U F2 Fw Uw2 B2 L2 F2 U2 Rw F D2 Fw Rw2 B' L2 R2 Fw B2 D F2 Rw' Fw' U' R' D2 R2 F' D Fw B R' B
2. L' B' L' Fw D2 Fw' B L' B' R' D Fw F2 Rw2 Uw' R2 Rw' F2 Uw2 F U2 Fw2 U2 D' F2 Fw2 B' R L2 Uw2 U D F2 B Fw2 R' F Rw2 Fw R'
3. L Rw B2 L2 U2 F' Fw' D2 Uw2 L' Fw R' Uw' F2 U2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 L Fw2 R F2 R' D Uw Rw2 L2 Uw2 R' Rw' D' L' Fw2 F2 B L' F B Rw D
4. D R' U Rw R' B2 Fw L' U2 Uw' B2 L D2 R Fw' F U' B' D' R' Uw U2 F2 Fw2 Uw R L2 Uw' D' F U2 F' B' D2 Uw' B Fw' R' Uw2 L
5. D' Rw2 Uw' R L' Fw' B L2 U2 L2 Fw' L' F Fw2 U R B Uw D R2 F' Rw2 Fw B' F D Rw2 Uw B' F' Rw B2 U2 D B D2 B Uw' L2 Rw
6. Fw Rw B2 R2 Rw' U' F2 L D U2 R' Uw' Rw' Fw R' Fw F' U' R D R' Rw2 Fw B L' Uw L2 U' F D' U Uw' F' L Fw2 Uw' B D L Rw2
7. Rw B' U' B Uw F R2 D Uw' L' Rw2 U' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 D F' B Fw Uw' D F2 D' U L Rw2 F2 Rw2 Fw Rw' Fw Uw Fw' D' B Fw R' B' U' Fw'
8. Uw B2 U' D2 Uw2 Rw' R' U F2 D' L' D2 R Rw L B R2 D' L2 F D' U2 L B2 U R F' U D' R2 Rw' D2 R F2 U Rw' U2 Rw B2 U'
9. U' L Fw D F2 U' R' D U2 R' B R D L' F2 B2 R2 L Fw' Rw2 D' Uw' L2 Uw F2 B2 L' F' L2 Fw' B2 F' U' Rw L' D R2 B2 Rw2 L2
10. Fw' R2 U L' F' R2 L' D' U Rw' Fw' F Uw' F R' D B U Uw2 Rw2 Uw U Fw' Rw' Fw' R2 Uw' L R' F D' Rw2 L' D U2 Rw Fw2 U D2 Rw2
11. Uw F L2 F2 R' L D Fw' F D U2 R' U' R2 F R2 Uw U' R2 Rw2 U' Rw' Uw D2 L2 U' L Rw2 F' U' B2 D Fw' D2 L2 Rw B F Uw2 F'
12. Rw2 R Uw2 L' B' D Rw2 U F2 D' B2 U2 L2 Fw2 L' U2 R2 B' D2 B Fw U Uw B' Rw L' Uw Fw' D' U' L Uw2 Rw' Uw2 L F' Rw2 D2 F2 D'


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 23, 2014)

Race to Sub 1:30 Round 22
*Average: 1:34.96 *
2:10.11, 1:32.66, 1:39.04, 1:30.83, 1:42.97, 1:25.32, 1:18.01, 1:44.44, 1:28.27+, 1:35.27, 1:33.73, 1:37.02+


----------



## h2f (Oct 24, 2014)

Round 22

*Race to sub 1:30
*
*avg of 12: 1:35.46
*
Time List:
1:39.15, 1:34.42, 1:46.06, (1:16.76), 1:35.02, 1:22.92, 1:40.04, 1:34.19, (2:01.66), 1:36.58, 1:38.87, 1:27.39


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 24, 2014)

Round 22
Race to sub-1:10
Average: 1:08.45
1:12.90, 1:03.21, 1:12.39, 1:09.35, 1:11.02, (1:14.39), 1:05.70, 1:06.98, 1:08.64, 1:06.05, 1:08.27, (59.03)

Wahoo! Awesome average ending with a sub-1 single makes my day. Decided I would try sub-1:10 cuz baby steps are easier to get motivated for me. I didn't really expect to sub-1:10 already. Oh yeah, and no sup-1:15!

Edit:
@Rocky: Yeah, we can race to sub-1. Your PBs are better than mine.

Edit 2:
Oh, I just realized I also beat my PB Ao12... by 0.07, haha.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 30, 2014)

End of round 22!

Race to sub 1:10:
Sneaklyfox: 1:08.45 (two left!)

Race to sub 1:15:
Rocky0701: DNF 

Race to sub 1:30:
PJK: 1:34.96
h2f: 1:35.46


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 30, 2014)

Round 23 scrambles

Round ends next Thursday

1. F2 L' B D' B2 D R B' U' B' D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 L2 F Fw2 Rw2 R2 D Fw2 D Rw2 R' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 L' U Fw' R2 Uw2 R' B2 Uw' B2 Uw Fw Rw' R' F2 B2 
2. D2 L F2 D2 L F2 L2 R' B2 R' D' R' U R' D' R' B' D2 U2 L' Fw2 Rw2 U2 B R F' Uw2 F2 Rw2 F' D2 R Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F' R2 Uw2 D' Fw Rw R2 D' Rw' L 
3. U2 R' F L B2 L' B' R2 U' F2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L B2 L Fw2 D Fw2 Rw2 U F' Uw2 U' B2 L2 B Rw2 U' Rw R L' Fw2 F' U Fw Rw Fw D2 F U' B' 
4. D2 B' L2 B2 R2 B U2 F' U2 B2 R' D F R U2 L2 D B Uw2 L' B Uw2 R2 Uw2 L2 B' D2 B' Rw2 L2 Uw' F' L' R' Uw Fw B2 Rw L' Fw' Rw2 Fw 
5. B2 L2 B2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 R2 F' U' L U2 L2 R' D R' U L U2 F Fw2 Rw2 F U2 Rw2 U2 R Fw2 L2 Fw2 F U2 L2 U F Uw B U' L Uw Rw Fw Uw2 Fw2 U 
6. F' U2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 B2 L U' L' D F2 D' R' D' L B2 Fw2 Rw2 B D F B D Rw2 D2 B' U F Rw' D U B' U2 Fw' Uw F2 L' Uw U R' L' 
7. B' R2 L' B2 D' F' L' B R U R2 U2 D2 B D2 F U2 F U2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 U' F2 R' U2 Fw2 F2 D' R' Fw2 R' U' Fw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw D' Uw' B2 Uw' U' R' Fw' Rw 
8. U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D U B2 L' F' L2 B2 R B F R2 D' B' L2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 B' D2 U Rw2 D2 L2 D' B U' Rw' B2 L2 F' Rw' R U' Fw Rw R2 Uw L U' 
9. L' B2 L U2 F2 R F2 R' B2 L' F2 D F L' U F R D F U R Uw2 F' D2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 R2 Uw2 R2 B U' F Rw' B2 U' F R Uw' Fw' F2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 B' R' 
10. D2 L' D F2 L2 F' U2 B2 R' B U2 F2 B2 D' L2 U D2 B2 L2 B2 U' Rw2 B Uw2 B' D' B Rw2 U' D2 Fw2 U' B U L B Rw R D Rw Uw' L2 Fw' F' Rw Fw' 
11. F2 R F2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 R2 B2 R D' F R2 B2 L R2 B R' B' D2 Fw2 U Rw2 F' L2 Uw2 F U L2 B2 U2 D L B Rw D' B2 Fw Rw' D' L2 Uw' Rw L 
12. U2 B U2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B D2 U L' R2 F' U' F2 R B' L2 R2 U Uw2 R F Rw2 Fw2 L' U2 F R2 Uw2 L2 B' L2 Uw' L2 B U' F Fw' U Fw2 Rw F2 Rw D


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 31, 2014)

Round 23 - Race to sub-2:00

*1:53.70 Ao12* - 1:52.99, 1:39.19, 1:58.31, 1:53.60, (1:38.61), (2:38.42), 1:51.96, 1:50.27, 2:08.83, 1:50.99, 1:51.42, 1:59.44

Solve 6 was going well and I was thinking how much better my solves were today when I butchered the OLL parity fix and probably added a minute to the solve!

PBs for Ao5 and Ao12... heading in the right direction again!

Ao5: 1:48.59 (σ = 8.15)
Ao12: 1:53.70 (σ = 7.61)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 31, 2014)

Round 23
Race to sub-1:10
Average: 1:08.51
(1:15.65), 1:08.72, 1:10.84, 1:01.88, 1:09.14, 1:08.68, 1:11.46, 1:10.69, (57.87), 1:08.16, 1:11.72, 1:03.82

Another good average with a quite nice sub-1 single.


----------



## FailCuber (Nov 1, 2014)

Round 23
Race to sub-1:30
Average : 1:29.73 
1:22.61, 1:39.09, 1:16.16, 1:30.41, 1:34.64, 1:34.56, (2:00.27), 1:49.16, 1:20.72, 1:25.07, 1:24.87, (1:14.40)
Wow if the last solve wasn't sub 1:20 It wouldn't have been sub 1:30 .


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 1, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Round 23
> Race to sub-1:30
> Average : 1:29.73
> 1:22.61, 1:39.09, 1:16.16, 1:30.41, 1:34.64, 1:34.56, (2:00.27), 1:49.16, 1:20.72, 1:25.07, 1:24.87, (1:14.40)
> Wow if the last solve wasn't sub 1:20 It wouldn't have been sub 1:30 .



Actually, your last solve had to be no slower than 1:18.81 for the average to be sub-1:30.


----------



## h2f (Nov 1, 2014)

Race to sub 1:30

avg of 12: 1:37.41

Time List:
1:21.14, 1:37.57, 1:26.23, (1:54.77), 1:36.97, 1:36.02, 1:30.56, 1:37.80, (1:13.61), 1:54.14, 1:42.60, 1:51.11

I guess I've made a single PB. But Ao12 could be better.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 8, 2014)

End of round 23:

Race to sub 1:10:
sneaklyfox: 1:08.51 (One more!)

Race to sub 1:30
FailCuber: 1:29.73 (Two more!)
h2f: 1:37.41

Race to sub 2:00
Logiqx: 1:53.70 (Two more!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 8, 2014)

Round 24!
Round will end next Thursday

1. F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 F R2 B2 L R2 D B2 D2 B' F2 D2 L' Rw2 U' L2 Uw2 F' U' F2 Rw2 D' F' B2 U2 B' Rw B' U R' Fw' Rw' D2 F U2 Rw' F2 R 
2. L2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 F' R2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L' F L B' D' B F' Uw2 F Uw2 D' L2 B' U' D2 Fw2 D Rw2 F Rw' D' Fw2 F2 U' B2 Fw Rw F Uw2 Rw2 D U' 
3. F' D2 B2 D2 F L2 F U2 L2 B L2 U' L2 F2 U' L' F' R' B' R' Fw2 U Rw2 F2 B' U' B' Uw2 L2 F2 L2 U' Rw U' F2 Rw D F' U' Uw Fw L2 U Fw2 
4. L2 U2 B2 R B2 R U2 L' B2 L2 R' D' L' B U' L U2 F2 R' U' Fw2 U2 L Uw2 Rw2 U' Fw2 L D Rw2 L2 B2 Rw2 F' Uw2 B2 Rw2 Fw' U Rw' Fw' Rw2 L Uw U' B 
5. R' U' F2 R' D F2 B D R2 B' D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D' Rw2 B' L2 Fw2 L B2 L2 Uw2 F' L2 B D' F2 Uw' F Uw2 B' U Rw' Fw' Uw2 F' L B2 U2 
6. R2 U2 B' L D R D' F B2 R' L2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' Fw2 D R' Uw2 Fw2 D' Fw2 D' U R2 D' L' R' B' R Fw Rw2 L2 Uw' R2 B Rw Uw' U F R' 
7. D B2 D2 U' R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 B' R B F2 L B U F2 L2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 R B L' Fw2 Rw2 D2 B Rw2 L U2 Uw' D B R' D Fw' Uw2 F' Rw Fw' R' Fw' D 
8. F R2 B' L2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 F U' R' B' L F2 D2 U' B' D L U2 Rw2 Fw2 B' L2 F L F2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 R F Rw2 Uw R U2 Rw2 U' L2 Fw Uw' R2 Uw' Rw' Uw' 
9. D2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' R D B' L' F' U2 L' B2 F U Fw2 D U' Fw2 F' D' F2 B D' Rw2 B2 D' Rw D' Rw' F' Uw2 L' Uw R' L2 Fw' B' Rw' U 
10. B' F D2 F L2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 D' F' U L' B' L2 R F2 U' R U Fw2 R' Uw2 D2 L2 F2 Rw2 L B' L Uw' B2 F' Uw2 L' B U2 F' Rw Fw' F Uw D 
11. R2 D R2 D R2 U F2 U' L2 U' B2 L' B U L2 B' L2 R B F' L2 Rw2 F2 U' Fw2 R' D' R D' Rw2 Fw2 R2 L' Fw' D L Fw2 F2 Uw L Fw' F' D' Rw2 R 
12. D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 D' U' L U L F L B' R B2 R Fw2 Uw2 U' F2 Rw2 U2 L2 Fw2 R' B2 D' B' Rw2 Fw' R2 Fw B2 Uw L2 Fw F2 Uw' U' Fw'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 9, 2014)

Round 24
Race to sub-1:10
Average: 1:09.66
(1:15.94), 1:06.07, 1:10.41, 1:11.05, (57.75), 1:14.96, 1:05.58, 59.97, 1:09.55+, 1:13.48, 1:15.62+, 1:09.91

Oh my goodness, that was sooo close. Stupid +2s, but a counting sub-1. Pleased considering I haven't really practiced 4x4 since last week's ao12... well, just did some warm up today before the average. Sub-1:05 here I come! (But I suspect it'll be a lot harder if I don't practice.)


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 12, 2014)

Round 24: Race to sub-2:00

Oh dear... lack of practice is taking its toll!

Average: 1:59.04 (σ = 12.65)

Time List:
2:26.89, 1:52.16, 1:44.01, 1:45.93, 1:59.34, 1:54.18, 2:03.93, 1:44.65, 2:29.86, 2:07.93, 2:05.04, 1:50.34


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 14, 2014)

End of round 24!:

Sorry that I have been late a couple times lately posting the new rounds. I will try to get better at it.

Race to sub 1:10
sneaklyfox: 1:09.66 (Graduates!)

Race to sub 2:00
Logiqx: 1:59.04 (One more!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 14, 2014)

Round 25! Ends next Thursday

1. D2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' U' B2 D L F' R' F L2 B' U' L' R2 F' Fw2 L Fw2 F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 R D' L' F2 U2 R' Fw' F' U2 Fw' F' Rw Uw' R' U' L' B' D 
2. B2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 U L' U L2 R F L2 U R2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 D' F U' D B Uw2 F' U2 Rw2 U B' Rw' B2 Rw U' L Fw' Uw' F' D Rw2 Uw Rw R2 
3. F2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 B R2 U2 R D' L2 U' B2 R' B U2 R' F' Rw2 F2 U R Fw2 Uw2 R B2 Uw2 D B2 U2 Fw' L' Uw2 R F Uw' Fw' D' R' L2 F2 D2 
4. B2 U2 B2 L B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 L B' D R2 B' L2 D' B' D F R Rw2 B U' Rw2 B' D' B2 R2 Fw2 B R2 Rw Fw2 B' D B2 Uw Rw F R2 B Rw F2 R' 
5. B2 L2 D2 B2 L B2 F2 D2 B2 R D F L U B R' U' L B2 D' Rw2 B' F2 D' Rw2 U F2 L2 Fw2 B' U' F2 R2 Rw' D2 Rw2 Uw2 F Fw R Uw Rw2 Uw' D' Rw' 
6. D2 L2 B2 F2 R U2 L D2 L' U B' F2 L' D' B' D F L2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 D B' D2 Rw2 Fw2 D' R2 Fw2 D Fw2 D Rw' B' U B' D' Uw Rw' B2 U' D' Rw' Uw2 Fw 
7. D R2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F' L U2 B' L' D L' B2 D R Fw2 Rw2 F' R' D2 R F' L' B' Uw2 Rw2 L' R' Uw' R' F2 R2 Fw2 Uw' D2 Fw Rw' B' Uw' L' Uw' 
8. L' F2 L' D L D B U B2 U2 R' F2 L D2 R2 B2 L' U2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 D R' Fw2 B2 L' U R' F2 D' U' Fw Rw2 U' R' F2 L U' Fw Rw' Fw' B2 Rw Uw' 
9. B2 D' R L' F D' B' R D R' L2 U' R2 D R2 D F2 B2 D Rw2 B' L2 D' Rw2 U B Rw2 L2 F Rw2 B2 Rw F2 R2 L B' Uw Rw Uw F2 Rw D2 Fw2 
10. D B L' U F R2 B2 U2 R U' L B2 R' D2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 L Uw2 Fw2 U L D R Uw2 D' F2 Rw2 U' Fw' Rw2 Fw L Fw2 B2 D B Uw' Rw Uw2 D F2 
11. B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B L2 B F' L U L R U' F' R' F' D Fw2 Uw2 B Uw2 D2 B' R' B2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 R' Fw2 Uw U' R F L R' Rw' Fw2 Uw' F2 Rw' Fw' U' 
12. U R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 B L2 R' F L B2 D2 F U B' Fw2 U B Uw2 Rw2 D2 L2 D2 F' Rw2 D' U' L' U2 Rw B' L' D2 Fw Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 F' L


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 14, 2014)

Average: 1:08.256

Yay! Finally a good average for me. I already consider myself sub 1:15, but I need to graduate.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Nov 16, 2014)

Round 25

Race to Sub-1:00

Average: 1:08.88

1:04.88, 1:09.82, 1:10.96, 1:08.68, 1:11.41, 1:06.30, 1:15.50, 1:04.48, 1:03.02, (1:01.07), (1:17.37), 1:13.74


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 16, 2014)

Race to Sub-2:00 - Round 25:

Average: *1:54.94 *(σ = 8.71)

Time List:
1:38.98, 1:42.84, 1:57.92, 1:58.01, 2:03.63, 1:49.93, 2:04.54, 1:47.46, 1:42.15, 1:58.30, 2:14.83, 2:04.66


----------



## DeepSound (Nov 18, 2014)

Race to Sub-2:00 - Round 25:

AO12: 2:06.72

12:	02:05.02	
11:	01:46.55	
10:	01:39.69	
9:	02:03.96	
8:	01:43.49	
7:	02:24.67	
6:	02:15.16	
5:	02:27.34	
4:	02:31.30	
3:	02:10.18	
2:	02:23.87	
1:	01:46.96


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 18, 2014)

Race to sub 1:10
*Avg - 1:14.95*


Spoiler: Times



1. 1:18.65
2. 1:19.49
3. 1:13.62
4. 1:23.91
5. 1:09.82
6. (1:24.63)
7. 1:18.88
8. 1:12.9
9. 1:09.62
10. 1:08.44
11. 1:14.13
12. (1:08.29)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 19, 2014)

Round 25
Race to sub-1:05
Average: 1:08.08
1:11.40, 1:06.43, 1:10.92, (1:15.19), 1:09.92, 1:03.87, 1:05.61, 1:06.65, 1:13.90, 1:06.89, (58.45), 1:05.16


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 21, 2014)

End of round 25!

Congratulations Logiqx!

Race to sub 1:05
sneaklyfox: 1:08.08

Race to sub 1:10
penguinz7 1:14.95

Race to sub 1:15
Rocky0701: 1:08.27 (Two more left!)

Race to sub 2:00 
Logiqx: 1:54.94 (Graduates!!!)
DeepSound: 2:06.72


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 21, 2014)

Round 26 scrambles!

Round will end next Wednesday!

1. F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 U R F U2 R U2 R2 D' F' R' U2 Fw2 U2 L' Uw2 F R' U2 R B2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 F' Uw B' L2 F2 U' Rw B Rw2 Uw F' Rw2 Fw D' 
2. U2 L2 R B2 D2 R' U2 L' R' D' R' D2 F L' D F D2 R U' Rw2 U' Rw2 Fw2 L F2 U L' U Fw2 L' R Fw' L2 F2 L Fw F' Uw' Fw' U Rw Uw2 B2 D2 
3. R2 U R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 R B2 R F' R2 U R U2 F U' Rw2 U Fw2 D' Fw2 F D2 Fw2 B Uw2 F2 L2 Rw' F' R' F' L2 U Fw Rw D' Fw L' U F 
4. U' B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 F L2 B' U B' R F2 U' B2 D Fw2 Rw2 D Rw2 B Uw2 B' F L2 F L2 Rw' R D2 F2 Rw U B2 L2 Fw Rw L Uw' U2 
5. U2 B' L2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F' L' B2 D F R U' B' L' U2 L' Uw2 Rw2 U R D Rw2 B2 U' Fw2 Rw2 U2 L2 R2 Fw' D' L2 U Rw Uw U Fw' D2 F2 L2 
6. L' U B D2 R2 F B2 L' B2 R' U' B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 L' D' L' Fw2 R2 D L' Fw2 L2 Fw R Fw2 F R' F2 Uw B2 Rw L' B' Uw' D 
7. F D R D2 L F' U' R U B' R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U F2 D' L2 U Uw2 Fw2 U R2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 L' U' R2 D Fw2 L Fw' D B U2 Fw Uw' Fw Uw2 R U F Uw 
8. U' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D B' L' B' L' B' L U' B R2 Fw2 Uw2 B' U2 Rw2 L Uw2 L B' R U2 B Uw B' D F' L' Fw' Rw Fw' R B D2 Fw2 
9. L2 F L2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 B' F2 D F2 R2 F' U2 R U B L D2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 D R F2 L2 Uw2 R F2 U Rw2 Fw2 L Fw R2 U' B2 R Uw' Fw R2 Uw' U' R F 
10. B2 L F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 F2 R2 B' R' U' L D' U2 L' F U2 L Uw2 L' Fw2 B Rw2 F' U2 B' R B2 Uw' B2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 U' Rw Fw' U' Fw2 L2 R' 
11. B2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 R' D' L B L' R B2 R' U2 B2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 F' U2 D R2 Uw2 Fw2 B' F2 D2 Rw' Fw2 B L2 F2 Rw' L2 Fw' U' Fw' Uw L2 F2 
12. L' F2 B D' F' L2 U' B' D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 Uw2 L R2 Fw2 B' Uw2 F' R' D2 B' F' U Fw2 Uw F' U2 D2 Rw' Fw' R' Uw2 Fw Rw Fw'


----------



## h2f (Nov 21, 2014)

Race to sub 1:30

avg of 12: 1:36.92

Time List:
(1:51.14), 1:30.73, 1:23.61, 1:43.90, 1:34.73, 1:39.32, 1:50.06, 1:34.52, (1:23.24), 1:35.52, 1:38.75, 1:38.06

I'm surpriesed: no practice of 4x4 this week and not so bad times.


----------



## ryak2002 (Nov 21, 2014)

race to sub 2

secession AVG of 12: 2:12.15 


2:00.98, 2:04.71, 2:22.44, (1:54.35), 2:23.12, 2:04.98, 1:58.94, 2:18.01, 2:29.59, 2:11.72, 2:06.99, (2:00.91DNF)

nailed it... sort of


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 22, 2014)

Round 26 - Race to Sub-1:45

Average: *1:48.38* (σ = 7.57)

Time List:
1:49.80, 1:51.28, 1:42.17, 1:48.38, 1:46.91, 2:05.42, 1:52.67, 1:36.93, 1:43.86, 1:46.43, 1:36.00, 2:15.79


----------



## DeepSound (Nov 24, 2014)

Race to Sub-2:00 - Round 26:

AO12: 1:55:33

12:	01:58.07	
11:	01:43.07	
10:	01:40.80	
9:	02:13.11	
8:	02:45.83	
7:	01:46.67	
6:	01:57.93	
5:	01:52.86	
4:	01:54.45	
3:	01:57.64	
2:	01:56.48	
1:	01:52.99


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 26, 2014)

Round 26
Race to sub-1:05
Average: 1:11.68

1:07.52, 1:18.24, 1:10.91, 1:17.56, 1:05.56, 1:11.58, 1:13.79, 1:13.26, (1:21.58), 1:13.50, (1:01.52), 1:04.89

Bad day.


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 27, 2014)

Inb4 new scrams
Round 26 - Race to sub 1:10
Avg - 1:07.6 


Spoiler: Times



1:03.92, 1:09.99, 58.9, 1:17.08, 1:05.29, (56.04), (1:27.9), 1:09.53, 1:10.84, 1:08.15, 1:04.99, 1:07.28


----------



## Myachii (Nov 27, 2014)

Round 26 - Race to sub 1m10s
Average - 1:08.543

1:08.66, (55.42), (1:11.46), 1:01.11, 1:08.66, 1:04.17, 1:10.31, 1:11.12, 1:10.12, 1:11.06, 1:11.05, 1:09.17

55  yey


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 28, 2014)

End of round 26:

Race to sub 1:05
sneaklyfox:1:11.68

Race to sub 1:10
Penguinz7: 1:07.60 (Two more!)
Myachii: 1:08.54 (Two more!)

Race to sub 1:30
h2f: 1:36.92

Race to sub 1:45
Logigqx: 1:48.38

Race to sub 2:00
DeepSound: 1:55.33 (Two more!)
ryak2002: 2:12.15


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 28, 2014)

Round 27!

1. D2 F' L2 F L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B' U' L2 F U F U2 L' F' R' F2 Fw2 R' D' B2 Uw2 D' Rw2 L B2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 L' Fw D' R Uw2 L' R B' Uw' L Fw U2 Rw' Uw 
2. U L F B2 R F2 U2 B' R B L2 B R2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 L2 Rw2 U Rw2 Uw2 B Rw2 Fw2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 Rw D2 Rw D' L2 Fw Uw' Rw' B Rw Fw' D' F' 
3. R' B L' D' L2 D' R' F U2 R' F U2 R2 F R2 L2 B' D2 L2 D2 F' Fw2 Rw2 B Uw2 R D2 Rw2 B' L' F B U' B' Uw F D Fw2 Rw' D Fw' R Uw U2 R' 
4. R2 U F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 U' R' F' U' L2 B' R U' L' D F Uw2 Rw2 D' Fw2 B D2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 U F2 L2 F' Rw Fw2 F' D Fw' R' Uw' D' Rw' R Uw2 
5. D2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 B' F R2 U2 F' D B L2 F R' B2 L' D2 F Rw2 B2 D B2 F' Rw2 F' Uw2 D' F2 Rw D F2 Rw2 L B' D L' Fw' L2 Uw' L' 
6. L2 F2 D F2 U F R B R' L D' R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U L2 Fw2 D L2 Uw2 B2 D Fw2 R Fw2 U R Fw L2 Fw L2 R' U2 D2 Rw B Uw2 D2 Fw D' Rw2 
7. U2 R' U2 R2 F2 L R2 F2 L D2 R' D' R' B F2 L F D' R2 B L Fw2 Rw2 U2 F L' Fw2 Uw2 B' F2 D2 L2 F2 L Uw B L2 B2 F' Fw' Rw' L' D Fw' U2 B' 
8. L2 D2 U B2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 B U2 R D2 L B D L2 U2 R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R D2 Fw2 F' L Uw2 U2 F' D2 L Uw F2 B2 U' L' B2 Uw2 Fw' Uw Rw' F Uw' 
9. D2 U L2 R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D B2 R B2 D2 R' D F' L' B2 U2 R2 Rw2 B Uw2 F' R' Fw2 Rw2 D2 B2 L' B Uw2 L Uw' B2 L' U R B2 Rw Uw U B2 Rw B2 Rw' 
10. B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 U' F' D' B U' B D2 U2 R D' U2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 R Fw2 D Fw2 R F2 D Rw2 F L2 R U' Fw D Rw Uw' R F' Rw' B2 F 
11. D2 L2 U2 F' R2 B U2 B D2 B L2 D R2 F' R' F2 D2 R' F R2 F2 Fw2 D R Fw2 D2 R' U' D Rw2 D' B2 Uw2 R' Fw' B' F Rw2 L Uw Fw Uw R' U2 D2 Fw' 
12. L' F2 U D2 B2 L2 B U' L F' B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D Uw2 F2 L F Rw2 B' R2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 R F Uw' U F2 Fw U2 F' Uw' B' L' Fw


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 28, 2014)

1:05.91

1:13.269, 1:09.784, 1:06.488, 1:08.043, 1:03.909, 1:00.082, (57.012), 1:00.370, (1:16.336), 1:12.185, 1:04.269, 59.113


----------



## Bh13 (Nov 28, 2014)

Round 27// Bh13// Race to sub minute// 1:06.95
Times: (2:36.33), 1:07.94, 59.81, 1:09.30, (56.58), 1:15.31, 1:06.35, 1:10.69, 1:07.14, 1:04.46, 1:05.54, 1:02.99 
of course I had to get a pop on the first solve


----------



## Myachii (Nov 29, 2014)

Round 27 - Race to sub minute
Average: 

1:16.65, 1:08.03, 1:15.77, 1:03.27, 1:13.83 - I'll finish it later


----------



## DeepSound (Dec 2, 2014)

Round 27 - Race to sub 2

Average: *1:49.22*

12:	01:50.26	
11:	01:43.23	
10:	02:24.23	
9:	02:03.88	
8:	01:46.70	
7:	01:37.60	
6:	01:50.63	
5:	01:39.27	
4:	01:45.18	
3:	01:48.20	
2:	01:47.96	
1:	01:56.87


----------



## Logiqx (Dec 5, 2014)

Round 27 - Race to sub-1:45

Average: *1:48.51* (σ = 8.82)

Time List:
1:46.90, 1:53.94, 1:37.94, 2:06.04, 1:43.87, 1:47.69, 1:59.24, 1:34.68, 1:46.03, 1:44.33, 2:12.43, 1:39.10


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 5, 2014)

Round 27 Race to sub-10
Avg - 1:07.06


Spoiler: Times



1:19.16, 1:03.71,(55.50), 1:06.5, 1:09.48, 1:04.72, 1:05.63, 1:05.96, (DNF), 58.6, 1:05.96, 1:10.85


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 7, 2014)

End of round 27:

Race to sub 1:00
Bh13: 1:06.95
Myachii: DNF

Race to sub 1:10
Penguinz7: 1:07.06 (One more)

Race to sub 1:15
Rocky0701: 1:05.91 (One more)

Race to sub 1:45
Logiqx: 1:48.51

Race to sub 2:00
DeepSound:1:49.22 (One more)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 7, 2014)

Round 28: Ends next Friday

I have a feeling that a lot of people will be graduating this week!

1. D R2 U2 L' U F U2 D B' U' R' B2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 R F2 D2 R' Rw2 B' U2 F' Uw2 Fw2 F' L' D2 R2 F Rw2 Uw L2 F D2 L B' Rw U2 Fw B' Uw' Fw' 
2. F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D B2 U' L' U F U2 L R2 U2 B' L R Rw2 Uw2 F' D U B' Uw2 F R2 U B2 Uw2 F2 Rw' U L D R' Uw' B2 Rw L Fw' B' Rw' Fw2 
3. F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B' D L2 F D2 L' F2 L' U' F' Uw2 F B' D' U' B' Rw2 B' U L2 Fw2 L' B2 U' Rw F L2 Fw D2 Rw' R Uw' B Rw2 Fw2 
4. F U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 B U2 R F U' F' L' D' U2 R' F Fw2 Rw2 L F2 D Fw2 R2 Uw2 R' B2 R U2 D2 Fw' Rw2 F R F' U2 Uw' Rw' Fw' D R U' Fw 
5. F' B U2 R U R2 D L2 F' U2 R D2 L2 F L2 U2 R2 L2 F' B' D2 Rw2 Fw2 U F' Rw2 F R2 D Rw2 F' Uw2 U' Rw B D U2 R' Uw2 Fw' L2 Uw' Rw2 R B' U2 
6. D2 R' U2 R B2 R' D2 R D2 F2 D' B F' U' L D U2 B2 F2 L F Fw2 L' R Fw2 B Uw2 L Uw2 U2 Fw2 R2 F Uw F' D2 B' R' D Rw2 Fw D' Rw' Uw2 R2 L' 
7. U' R2 U F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U F2 L2 B D' F' D L D2 B' L D F' Fw2 Uw2 U F2 Rw2 L2 R2 F U' B F2 Rw' Uw2 F' L B U2 R2 Fw Rw' B2 Uw' Rw D2 R2 
8. B2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 U F U' L' D' U B2 R U R Fw2 U2 Rw2 D' L Uw2 L R Uw2 U L' D F' R Fw' Uw2 L D' Rw' Fw Uw2 F2 D' B' 
9. B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 L B2 F2 R U B F U' F2 L2 D' F2 L U' Rw2 B' F L' Uw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 D2 L' F' Uw2 L Uw' B Rw2 L D Fw' U' F2 Rw' L' U B' 
10. U F B R2 B D' R' B' L D L2 F2 B2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 B2 R Rw2 D' U Rw2 B Rw2 R2 U' Fw2 B' R2 U' Rw B' R2 F L' Uw F2 R' Uw' Fw' D F' L2 
11. B2 U L2 R2 B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D' L F L2 D R' U' F2 D L D Fw2 R' Uw2 F L' Uw2 B2 L' Fw2 R Fw2 U2 Uw' L B2 U2 Fw2 B Rw' B Uw U2 Rw2 F' Uw' 
12. U2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 B U2 L' B2 U' L D2 R2 U2 F' U2 Uw2 L U' Rw2 R' D' F2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 D R Fw D' U' Fw R2 Fw2 Rw Fw D F2 L Uw U'


----------



## lerenard (Dec 7, 2014)

Race to Sub: 2
Average: 2:30.96
2:26.75, 2:40.01, (2:03.60), (2:45.19), 2:26.13

Hi! Can I join in? I'm not good at 4x4 yet, but I would like to be! I use both reduction and Kenneth's https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Kenneth's_Big_Cubes_Method but I don't like to stick to either one too strictly. With Kenneth's I'll usually build the last 4 edges irrespective of permutation and then just OLL/PLL, and with reduction I just build all the centers at the same time, instead of focusing on one and then moving to the next. I make lots of 1x2 blocks wherever I can and then connect them :3

I also have a question, although this may not be the place to ask it (sorry if that's the case). What are the rough equivalencies of the basic 3x3 benchmarks in regards to 4x4?
Like, sub 8 in 3x3 is like sub 30 in 4x4 (I think), but what about sub 15, 20, 30 and 1?


----------



## Logiqx (Dec 7, 2014)

lerenard said:


> I also have a question, although this may not be the place to ask it (sorry if that's the case). What are the rough equivalencies of the basic 3x3 benchmarks in regards to 4x4?
> Like, sub 8 in 3x3 is like sub 30 in 4x4 (I think), but what about sub 15, 20, 30 and 1?



I did a little study earlier this year:

There is also a plot of 3x3x3 time VS 4x4 times in the WCA stats thread but I haven't got the link.

Have a look at Yau and Hoya as far as methods go for 4x4x4.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 8, 2014)

A little simpler;
15 - Sub 45
20 - Sub 1
30 - Sub 1:15/1:45? (Not quite sure about this one..)
1 - Sub 2:30
(This is just my opinion)


----------



## lerenard (Dec 8, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> I did a little study earlier this year:
> 
> There is also a plot of 3x3x3 time VS 4x4 times in the WCA stats thread but I haven't got the link.
> 
> Have a look at Yau and Hoya as far as methods go for 4x4x4.



Wow! That is exactly what I was looking for, thanks! So, my short-term goal for 3x3 is sub30 (I'm averaging like 33 seconds, and I realize sub-30 isn't even that impressive, so idk why I can't just shave 9% off my time......) so my goal for 4x4 should be sub 2. I think this is also very doable, because I don't have as much practice on 4x4 and so there are lots of tricks I haven't found yet, and my mind isn't used to moving through the steps as fluidly yet.

My problem with those is that if I'm doing reduction I like to solve my edges 3 at a time, and if I'm doing a direct solve, I'm doing it more like Roux, but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Logiqx (Dec 8, 2014)

lerenard said:


> My problem with those is that if I'm doing reduction I like to solve my edges 3 at a time, and if I'm doing a direct solve, I'm doing it more like Roux, but thanks for the suggestion



There is also K4 to consider if you like a mix of direct solving with block building.


----------



## lerenard (Dec 9, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> There is also K4 to consider if you like a mix of direct solving with block building.



I've looked into k4 as well, but I don't get it. Why would you make the whole first layer without filling in the last two f2l edges? I basically just do roux on a 4x4: solve two opposite centers, solve first 2 blocks, solve remaining centers, solve remaining dedges and I'm in a reduced 3x3 state with first two blocks done and a free m slice. I don't really finish the solve like roux, but that's irrelevant.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 13, 2014)

Race to sub 1:15: 1:07.370
1:03.519, 1:07.259, 1:13.343, 1:08.276, 1:02.210, (58.703), 1:11.237, 1:02.981, (1:19.319), 1:09.126, 1:11.536, 1:04.215 

Yay, I finally graduated even though I have been sub 1:15 for a couple months


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 13, 2014)

End of round 28!

Race to sub 1:15:
Rocky0701: 1:07.370 (Graduates!)

Race to sub 2:00:
Lerenard: 2:30.96


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 13, 2014)

Round 29! Ends next Thurdsay

1. D2 B F2 U2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U R' B' U' B D' U' R B' L2 Uw2 F' Rw2 U2 B Uw2 L2 F R F L' Uw' D' L' B Uw2 R Fw R2 D' B' Uw' Fw' 
2. F2 D U R2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 R U' L' B D' R' B Rw2 Uw2 L' D' B2 L' D' R Uw2 L2 Uw2 R2 B' L Fw L B2 Rw' U' D' L2 Uw Rw D 
3. B' L2 F2 D2 B U2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' U B2 L' B R2 B2 R F' L2 D Fw2 Uw2 U B' L2 B2 Rw2 B' U' R2 Fw2 U Rw2 R' F Rw B L2 Fw L' Uw2 R' Fw R2 
4. B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D F2 D R2 F' D2 U2 R B L2 F L2 D U' Fw2 R' U2 L2 Uw2 L D2 U' Rw2 U' Fw2 D' L2 Fw' L' B' F' U Fw2 Rw' Uw L' Uw U2 Fw 
5. D2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 F R2 D2 U2 F' R' B U' R F2 D2 B' D L R' Uw2 Fw2 L2 B U' F2 D' Fw2 L2 U L2 U Rw F2 U' R B' R Uw Rw' B2 Uw L' Uw Fw' F2 
6. B' R2 B2 L' F' D' F2 R' F' R D2 R' D2 R B2 R B2 L2 U2 F2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 F' U2 L B' Uw2 B' L R2 Uw' D' Fw2 L2 F Uw2 Rw' U B' Uw' Fw' D' 
7. B' D L' F' L B' U' R L' U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 D B2 L2 Fw2 L' B2 L' U Fw2 F' L U2 Fw L' Rw Uw Fw' B2 Uw' B2 L 
8. L' D' F2 D2 B L D2 R2 L F' D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 D' R2 Rw2 D Fw2 U2 L2 Fw2 F' D' F' Uw2 F' D' Fw2 L' F' Rw U L2 Fw Uw Rw2 F' L' R2 Fw L2 
9. D R D' L' B L D' L' U' D2 F' L2 F' R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 Rw2 U R Uw2 L' U2 R2 F2 Uw2 B2 L Uw2 Fw' R2 Uw2 F B2 U Uw' F Rw' R2 D Fw U2 
10. B' D2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U R B' D2 U F U' F R2 F' Uw2 R' Uw2 D Fw2 Rw2 L' U2 R' D' L R2 Fw L Uw2 B2 R2 F L Uw B2 Rw2 R' L F 
11. F L D L2 D B U D' B' D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L F2 D2 R2 L' D2 Fw2 L U' Fw2 R2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 R2 Fw' D2 Fw2 L' Fw' U' R' U' Rw' Uw R Fw2 D Rw2 
12. F2 U' R2 D R2 D B2 D L2 U2 R2 F D L' U2 R' F2 U L2 F' D' Uw2 Fw2 R' U Fw2 Rw2 U' F2 Rw2 D' L' D2 Fw F' L B' Uw2 Fw Uw' Fw' L2 Uw' F2 L2 U2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 13, 2014)

I guess i'll join 
race to sub-1:30
avg12: *1:38.88*
1:35.51, 1:39.86, 1:38.03, 1:34.48, 1:49.52, 1:56.66, 1:51.32, 1:35.29, 1:41.82, 1:22.16, 1:34.52, 1:28.47


----------



## Logiqx (Dec 13, 2014)

Round 29 - Race to Sub-1:45

Average: *1:48.20 *(σ = 10.22)

Time List:
1:44.09, 1:32.51, 1:55.60, 1:57.87, 1:57.29, 1:33.37, 1:29.94, 1:52.19, 2:02.86, 1:39.32, 1:50.32, 1:59.47

Edit: Strewth... 3 race attempts within 0.31s of each other (1:48.38, 1:48.51, 1:48.20). I need to practice!


----------



## lerenard (Dec 17, 2014)

Round 29 - Race to Sub-2

Average: 2:06.78 (I did the math in my head, don't shoot me if it's wrong.)

Time List: (3:31.70), 1:57.94, (1:47.54), 2:15.24, 2:07.62

You're probably wondering what's up with the first time. I had been doing slow solves for a few hours while doing errands and watching tv, so I didn't think I needed to warm up, but that was my first timed solve of the day. After that I did a lot of timed solves to try and warm up, but I was averaging in the upper 2:30s (yikes). this was using Kenneth's method I linked to earlier which is like direct solving with roux. I switched to redux and was instantly averaging 2 minutes, then I did the other 4 solves. It makes me sad that cooler, more fun methods are slower than boring, crowd following methods, but I suppose that's why the crowd is there in the first place. ):


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 17, 2014)

lerenard said:


> Round 29 - Race to Sub-2
> 
> Average: 2:06.78 (I did the math in my head, don't shoot me if it's wrong.)
> 
> ...


You could try Yau or Hoya. They are both crowd following methods, but are more fun to do and faster than redux.


----------



## lerenard (Dec 18, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> You could try Yau or Hoya. They are both crowd following methods, but are more fun to do and faster than redux.



So I've spent a few hours doing really slow redux solves and I've found some tricks that make it more fun. My main strategy with centers is to build 2x1 bars, always building two at a time when possible, and three at a time when I can. There are 12 such bars to be made, so this takes 4-6 looks ideally. Then matching up the bars is done very quickly (and oftentimes is done at the same time as building the bars if I see them both.) next I do 6-cycle edges, but I keep track of both ends of the chain (if that makes sense) and then if I notice my cycle is ending I adjust accordingly (still working out the best way to handle each case) then for the 3x3 stage I'm doing a lot of FreeFOP based around 2 or 3 cross edges. I can usually spot OLL parity while forming the last pair and determine whether or not to do vhls. Then I check for PLL parity before I do PLL because sometimes I get the case with two corners swapped and then I have to make a T-perm and so I'm doing PLL twice... Anything I could be doing better without totally switching it up? I tried Hoya and Yau and I don't like them because you switch between edges and centers multiple times and that makes look ahead harder for me.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 19, 2014)

Race to sub 1:10: 1:04.848 
1:05.804, 59.453, 1:05.178, (56.089), 1:03.766, 1:01.811, 1:13.445, 59.569, 1:03.861, 1:06.925, (1:18.341), 1:08.670 
I have gotten much better at 4x4 this past week. 55 solves into an ao100 I am averaging 1:03.963


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 19, 2014)

End of round 29: 

Race to sub 1:10
Rocky0701: 1:04.848 (Two more!)

Race to sub 1:30
Ordway Persyn: 1:38.88

Race to sub 1:45
Logiqx: 1:48.20

Race to sub 2:00
lerenard: 2:06.78


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 19, 2014)

Round 30! Ends Christmas 

1. B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U R' F L' D2 B2 D U2 F' L R2 Fw2 R2 U Fw2 U' Rw2 F' Rw2 B2 L2 D' F' U' Rw U' D R Uw Rw L Uw2 U2 Fw Uw' R 
2. B' U2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 F D' B' D2 L2 R B2 F' L D' Fw2 D2 U Fw2 Uw2 B F U2 Rw2 U F' D' U Rw U2 F Rw L Uw' Fw R2 B U' F Uw' Rw 
3. R2 F2 U B2 D' L2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 R U2 F R D' U' B' F' R2 Fw2 Rw2 D' U B U B Uw2 Rw2 D' L2 B2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' D2 F U B D Uw' Rw Uw L U2 
4. U' D' F' R B2 L' B L' F' D' L2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 Fw2 U' B F Rw2 F L2 Fw2 L2 B Uw2 Rw2 F' L' D' F U' Rw Uw' Fw Uw2 D Rw' Uw' Fw 
5. L2 B' U2 R2 B' U2 B F L2 F' U' R2 D L U2 F L2 F R2 B2 Fw2 R' Uw2 B' Rw2 F L Uw2 L2 Fw2 D2 L' B D' F' Uw U2 Fw U Rw2 R2 L Uw D' R 
6. R2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D L2 R' U2 F' L2 F R2 F R B2 U' Fw2 L' B' Uw2 F' B2 Uw2 D2 L R2 Uw2 R' F' Uw' U2 F2 D B' Uw Rw' Uw Rw2 B Uw' 
7. D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 F2 R2 U R B' R D' B F' D' R' F' Fw2 D' B Uw2 B' R2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 U Fw2 F' U2 Rw' U Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw' D B Rw' B D R 
8. U2 B' D' L2 D2 R D2 F' L' D2 F' D2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 L2 B' D2 Uw2 Fw2 F Uw2 R' L F L' Fw2 U2 L2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 D' F2 U2 Fw2 Rw Uw U2 R D' Fw U 
9. B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D B' R D2 L B D2 B U' R2 F Uw2 F L2 Fw2 D' F' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 F' D2 R2 U2 Rw' D2 R2 U' Rw Uw2 Fw R2 Fw D' L' Fw L' 
10. U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 F D U B R' D' B' R D' B' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 D' B' U' Fw2 U2 B Rw2 U Rw' D F' Rw Uw' L Fw' Uw2 F2 Rw2 F 
11. R2 U' L2 U F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 R F2 D L2 F L' B2 R B' L2 Rw2 Uw2 D' R2 U' B2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 U' L' U2 Fw U L2 D B L' Uw Fw' U' Fw2 Rw2 Uw L 
12. L B' D2 F2 R U' B U D L' U2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 U' B2 U' B' Rw2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 D' B' R U' Rw' U Fw' L2 Uw' R Fw2 Uw B2 Rw'


----------



## Logiqx (Dec 23, 2014)

Round 30 - Race to Sub 1:45

Average: *1:43.41* (σ = 5.93)

Time List:
1:36.27, 1:32.27, 1:38.72, 1:58.76, 1:35.63, 1:47.44, 1:49.70, 1:53.03, 1:46.63, 1:39.62, 1:41.30, 1:45.75


----------



## RjFx2 (Dec 23, 2014)

Round 30
Race to Sub-2 (For Now)
*Average: 1:43.668*
Times: (3:02.966), 1:48.335, 1:54.401, 1:34.586, 1:38.251, 1:37.251, 1:59.085, 1:34.186, 1:42.018, (1:32.235), 1:53.602, 1:34.968
On the first one I tried orange cross. Didn't work.


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 23, 2014)

Round 130
Race to sub 1:00
Average: 1:04.74
Times: 1:07.97, 1:01.65, 1:07.30, 57.98, 1:01.44, 58.21, 1:16.51, 50.03, 1:00.86, 1:06.58, 1:26.75, 1:08.94


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 24, 2014)

R. #30
Race to sub 1:30
AVG:*1:27.36*
1:30.42, 1:28.16, (1:35.40), 1:12.44, 1:25.09, 1:26.03, 1:33.59, 1:34.09, 1:26.86, 1:25.98, (1:09.03), 1:30.94


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 27, 2014)

End of round 30!

Race to sub 1:30
Ordway Persyn: 1:27.36 (Two more!)

Race to sub 1:45
Logiqx: 1:43.41 (Two more!)

Race to sub 2:00
RjFx2: 1:43.668 (Two more!)

Race to sub 1:00
Bh13: 1:04.74


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 27, 2014)

Round 31 scrambles! Round ends next Thursday

1. U2 F2 D R2 L' B R B' R' D2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 B Fw2 D2 Rw2 F U L2 F U Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 D' Rw Uw2 U' Rw Fw' B Uw' Rw2 L' B Uw2 Rw 
2. F2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 B D F' L' B' F R' F2 L2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 B' R Uw2 R U2 F2 Uw2 L' Uw2 F Uw L B' U2 Rw2 Uw Fw B' D' L2 Uw' Rw 
3. D L2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 L B' U' B2 F2 L F' D2 B2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 L Fw2 R U F2 L B2 D2 Fw' Rw2 L' F L' D' Rw' Uw2 U L Fw' Uw Rw2 
4. F' D2 B2 U F' R D' F L2 F' R2 L U2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 R2 F2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 L Uw2 U2 Rw2 B R Uw2 B' R2 Uw' B R' D R Fw2 Uw Rw F2 Uw' R2 L Uw' 
5. R' U D' R2 F D' R' F U2 R L2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 F' Uw2 B U2 L2 U' Rw F R U Rw2 Fw2 L' Uw' R2 Fw' L2 Uw' L' B 
6. F' B' R' D' B U F L U2 F R' D2 R2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L Uw2 Rw2 D' R2 U2 Fw2 B' L2 D Fw2 U B' Rw2 R U Fw2 Rw' Uw Fw' Uw2 Rw D' U2 Fw L' 
7. F' L2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R F' L2 D B L R' D L2 R Fw2 D' F' Rw2 F' Uw2 R2 D Fw2 F2 Rw2 U' Rw2 L B Rw F2 Rw2 D' Uw' B Uw Fw' R2 D Fw2 
8. B2 R' F L' B D' F L2 U' F U F2 U F2 U R2 U D F2 D L2 Rw2 B Rw2 F' R' Uw2 F Rw2 Fw2 B' U2 Uw' L F' R2 Uw' U2 Fw' D' Fw D2 Rw U F 
9. L2 F' D' F R2 L B U' F2 R' U2 L2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 B' U2 B2 L2 Rw2 F' U' Rw2 Uw2 F L2 F D L2 B' Uw2 U2 Rw Uw2 D2 L Fw' L' D R' Fw' Rw Uw R' 
10. B2 R' F2 U2 R B2 F2 R' D2 L' F2 U F' L' U' B2 R' D2 F' D Uw2 L' B2 Uw2 F2 B' D2 L' B' Uw2 B2 R' Uw' Fw2 Uw' B' Uw2 R2 Fw' U' Rw2 D Fw F2 Uw 
11. L U2 R' D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 D B2 L D' F' R D2 F' L' Rw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 L B2 U B2 R' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' L D U B2 D Fw Rw' Fw' L F Uw2 B2 
12. B' L2 F2 D2 B D2 B' L2 F2 D R2 D U2 F R B2 R D2 U' Rw2 Fw2 F B' Uw2 U' Fw2 D2 R2 F' Rw2 D' F' Rw' U' B Uw2 F Fw R Uw2 F' D' Rw Uw2 D'


----------



## Bh13 (Dec 30, 2014)

Round 31// bh13// Race to sub minute// 1:07.23 
Times: 1:01.04, 58.82, 1:18.69, 1:15.31, 1:00.69, 1:28.32, 59.60, 55.41, 1:07.36, 1:06.61, 1:15.42, 1:08.77 
Would've been good if I hadn't messed up on so many solves


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I still do want to get sub-1. I think I'll join again after the new year. I'm probably back to 1:20 or something worse as I haven't practiced since like a month ago.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 1, 2015)

R. #31 race to sub 1:30
Avg: *1:36.34* Bad job, ruined my b-day 
1:49.44, 1:30.11, 1:39.53, 1:32.12, 1:35.06, 1:27.90, 1:48.04, 1:26.93, 1:30.16, 1:38.35, 1:32.68, 1:50.04


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 2, 2015)

End of round 31

Race to sub 1:00
Bh13: 1:07.23

Race to sub 1:30
Ordway Persyn: 1:36.34


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 2, 2015)

Round 32: Ends next Friday

1. B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' F L' D R B D B' U' F2 D Uw2 Rw2 U2 R' Uw2 F U2 B R Fw2 R2 F R Uw' R2 F Uw R' F' Rw Uw Rw2 L' Uw2 Rw' 
2. D' L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 R D L F R' D' L2 U2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 B' R' F' R2 Fw2 Rw2 L' B' Rw2 R' B2 Uw B2 F L' R' Fw' Uw L' Fw2 Uw' F2 D 
3. L F2 L R U2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 R B' R2 B' D R B2 D' F R2 Rw2 D L2 Fw2 B2 F2 Uw2 U Rw2 B Rw2 U Rw B2 Rw2 D Fw2 Rw D' U' Fw U L Uw' Rw' R2 
4. R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 D R F' D2 B2 D L2 R' D' R2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 F' U' B Uw2 B' U R2 B' Uw2 B2 Rw' U2 B' Rw L F' Fw Uw R' D Fw' R Fw2 
5. R L' U' R L F2 L' U R2 F L2 F' U2 R2 L2 F R2 B2 D Rw2 B Uw2 U2 Rw2 L' Uw2 R F' R' Fw2 R' Uw' B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' D R2 Fw Uw Fw' Rw D2 B 
6. F U R2 U' B2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U F' D2 B2 U B2 L' D B' F2 Uw2 Fw2 F D' F2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 D B2 Uw2 Rw D2 R Fw2 F' Uw' Rw F D2 Fw Rw2 R' L 
7. F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 U R2 F' D' U B2 F L' D2 L2 B R' Rw2 F' U2 Fw2 U' R2 D' F' R2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw R' D2 R D' R' Uw L Fw L' Fw2 R' F' 
8. L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U F2 D' B2 F2 D' R B L2 F2 U2 F2 L D R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 U' L2 B' Rw2 F Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 F Rw' U' B2 R2 B2 Uw Fw F2 D' Rw' F' Rw' B 
9. F2 R' U2 B2 F2 U2 L B2 U2 L R' D' B' F' L' U R2 F' D' L' R Uw2 R' Fw2 F' L' Uw2 Rw2 B2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 F' B' Uw L' F Uw2 L2 U2 Fw' U2 D L Uw Rw L' 
10. L2 U' L2 U' B2 D R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R B' R' U' B' D' B D2 U2 L Fw2 L' Uw2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 D' L U Rw2 F D Fw B' D' U2 Uw' R' Uw2 B2 Uw Rw U2 Rw 
11. L2 F B' L' D' R U2 B2 L2 F L U2 R' L B2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' Fw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 D2 L2 U Rw2 D' L Fw2 U L Fw' L Uw2 B2 D R2 D' Uw Rw' Uw' U2 Fw' D 
12. D L2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 D R' U L R2 B' D R2 B2 F D2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Fw2 L2 F D2 F2 D F' D Rw' B2 Rw2 U2 B Uw F' Rw Uw Rw' F' Rw2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 4, 2015)

Round 32
Race to sub-1:05
Average: 1:13.18
1:16.53, 1:16.80, 1:09.83, 1:18.98, 1:08.63, 1:21.07, (1:25.29), 1:05.00, (1:02.97), 1:11.04, 1:17.38, 1:06.55

Not as bad as I thought I'd be, but still need to get back to where I stopped.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 5, 2015)

R.#32
race to sub 1:30
avg: *1:28.77*
1:34.86, 1:20.91, 1:37.36, 1:33.77, 1:22.91, 1:21.44, 1:28.87, (1:19.65), (DNF 1:17.04), 1:28.45, 1:35.32, 1:23.81


----------



## lerenard (Jan 6, 2015)

Round 32
Race to sub 2
Average: 1:44.053 

1:39.353, 1:39.204, 1:53.603, (2:05.737), (1:26.036)

I felt like the first two scrambles were very easy. On the last solve I just had exceptionally good lookahead, but on the second to last one I swapped two adjacent centers xD and didn't realize it until I couldn't make my cross work...

I have also found that my times are best when I build centers one at a time instead of in bars as I described earlier. I still try to preserve things that are already made and maybe use an r' instead of an r to make one bar so that it will make another on the way but if I just focus mostly on making completed centers it's faster. I think it's like the advantage of Fridrich over Petrus: you're working with fewer pieces at a time so it's easier to connect them quickly. I still use the other way for slow solves though, because it's more fun and efficient. I also think it may be like overtraining: when you go back to the easier way it feels even easier by comparison.


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 8, 2015)

Round 32
Race to sub 2
*2:03.12*

2:00.57, (2:14.26), 2:10.39, 1:58.4, (1:56.02)

I've been focusing on getting to sub 20 3x3 and haven't touched 4x4 in quite a while. The Race to Sub 20 thread has really helped me, so I'm hoping this thread will do the same for my 4x4 progress.

Looking forward to the next round!


----------



## ESCool (Jan 9, 2015)

Round 32--Race to Sub-1

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-8
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:01.899
worst: 1:18.158

mean of 3
current: 1:08.963 (σ = 5.54)
best: 1:03.295 (σ = 1.64)

avg of 5
current: 1:10.097 (σ = 1.20)
best: 1:04.697 (σ = 1.65)

avg of 12
current: 1:07.817 (σ = 3.70)
best: 1:07.817 (σ = 3.70)

Average: *1:07.817 (σ = 3.70)*
Mean: 1:08.186

Time List:
1. 1:09.458 B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' F L' D R B D B' U' F2 D Uw2 Rw2 U2 R' Uw2 F U2 B R Fw2 R2 F R Uw' R2 F Uw R' F' Rw Uw Rw2 L' Uw2 Rw' 
2. 1:06.181 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 R D L F R' D' L2 U2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 B' R' F' R2 Fw2 Rw2 L' B' Rw2 R' B2 Uw B2 F L' R' Fw' Uw L' Fw2 Uw' F2 D 
3. (1:18.158) L F2 L R U2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 R B' R2 B' D R B2 D' F R2 Rw2 D L2 Fw2 B2 F2 Uw2 U Rw2 B Rw2 U Rw B2 Rw2 D Fw2 Rw D' U' Fw U L Uw' Rw' R2 
4. (1:01.899) R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 D R F' D2 B2 D L2 R' D' R2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 F' U' B Uw2 B' U R2 B' Uw2 B2 Rw' U2 B' Rw L F' Fw Uw R' D Fw' R Fw2 
5. 1:05.105 R L' U' R L F2 L' U R2 F L2 F' U2 R2 L2 F R2 B2 D Rw2 B Uw2 U2 Rw2 L' Uw2 R F' R' Fw2 R' Uw' B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' D R2 Fw Uw Fw' Rw D2 B 
6. 1:02.882 F U R2 U' B2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U F' D2 B2 U B2 L' D B' F2 Uw2 Fw2 F D' F2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 D B2 Uw2 Rw D2 R Fw2 F' Uw' Rw F D2 Fw Rw2 R' L 
7. 1:06.104 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 U R2 F' D' U B2 F L' D2 L2 B R' Rw2 F' U2 Fw2 U' R2 D' F' R2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw R' D2 R D' R' Uw L Fw L' Fw2 R' F' 
8. 1:10.527 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U F2 D' B2 F2 D' R B L2 F2 U2 F2 L D R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 U' L2 B' Rw2 F Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 F Rw' U' B2 R2 B2 Uw Fw F2 D' Rw' F' Rw' B 
9. 1:11.025 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 U2 L B2 U2 L R' D' B' F' L' U R2 F' D' L' R Uw2 R' Fw2 F' L' Uw2 Rw2 B2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 F' B' Uw L' F Uw2 L2 U2 Fw' U2 D L Uw Rw L' 
10. 1:03.536 L2 U' L2 U' B2 D R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R B' R' U' B' D' B D2 U2 L Fw2 L' Uw2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 D' L U Rw2 F D Fw B' D' U2 Uw' R' Uw2 B2 Uw Rw U2 Rw 
11. 1:08.739 L2 F B' L' D' R U2 B2 L2 F L U2 R' L B2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' Fw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 D2 L2 U Rw2 D' L Fw2 U L Fw' L Uw2 B2 D R2 D' Uw Rw' Uw' U2 Fw' D 
12. 1:14.614 D L2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 D R' U L R2 B' D R2 B2 F D2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Fw2 L2 F D2 F2 D F' D Rw' B2 Rw2 U2 B Uw F' Rw Uw Rw' F' Rw2


All of a sudden, starting this week, I got a lot faster, by like 10 seconds. I did just get the Mini MoYu Aosu, which is a very nice cube. I really like the bigger stickers on the smaller cube (unlike some other people) but a corner did break.. but it was fine after I superglued it back on. 
Also, this is my first time on this forum!! Yay!! I hope I can get an average of sub 1  It was funny because I noticed my worst was right before my best time...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 10, 2015)

ESCool said:


> All of a sudden, starting this week, I got a lot faster, by like 10 seconds. I did just get the Mini MoYu Aosu, which is a very nice cube.



What cube were you using before?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Maybe I'll join this. It's time I start bothering to be sub-1 at 4x4 lol

EDIT; Lubed my 4x4 and I'm sub-1. Oops


----------



## Berd (Jan 10, 2015)

Race to sub 1:45:

Avg 12: *1:41.88*

Don't know how to export on prisma.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 10, 2015)

End of round 32!

Race to sub 1:00:
ESCool: 1:07.817

Race to sub 1:05:
sneaklyfox: 1:13.18

Race to sub 1:30:
Ordway Persyn: 1:28.77 (Two more!)

Race to sub 1:45:
Berd: 1:41.88 (Two more!)

Race to sub 2:00:
Lerenard: 1:44.053 (Two more!)
earth2dan: 2:03.12


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 10, 2015)

Round 33: Ends next Friday

1. F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D B' L' F' D F' D B2 F L' D' Uw2 F2 L' F' Uw2 B' D2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 R' L Uw Rw2 U' R F Uw' F Fw Uw Rw' D2 Rw D2 
2. B2 U L F B' U' B' D R B2 D2 L D2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 R' Uw2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 R' Uw2 U' Fw2 R L2 B2 L2 Fw D' R' Fw' L B2 Rw D2 Rw D' Rw F' Uw 
3. U2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R' D L R2 F U' R' D' Rw2 D2 F Rw2 B Uw2 L2 U Rw2 Fw2 D' R2 U Rw' L2 B2 Rw' Uw2 D2 Rw' Uw' Fw' B' Rw B' D2 
4. U' L2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L R' D B' U' F2 R D2 L2 B' Fw2 Rw2 F B R' F' R2 Uw2 U2 R' B2 Rw2 B2 Uw' L2 F2 Uw2 F' U Fw' Rw' Uw2 L2 U2 D2 R 
5. D F' U2 L2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 B' R B2 U' F' R B' R' U' Uw2 Fw2 D B Uw2 D B Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw L' R' D Rw2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 Fw' F2 R2 B2 U' 
6. D2 R2 U L2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 D R' B2 F L U' L' D F' R2 B Uw2 Rw2 U' L' Uw2 R D U B2 L2 D2 Rw2 Fw' L B2 R2 Uw2 L Uw' Rw' L U2 Rw' U2 D2 
7. B2 D2 B' L2 R2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 F U B F2 L B L' F' R' D2 F2 Fw2 U' Fw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 D R U Rw2 D' Fw' R2 Fw' Uw2 L' F D2 F Uw Fw Rw' R Fw 
8. D2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 F2 R B F2 L2 R' F D' F2 R' U2 Fw2 D' R' F2 Rw2 L Uw2 L' U2 B2 F2 Fw' R' U2 Rw2 D2 L2 Uw Rw L' Fw' F2 Uw L 
9. F2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 F U2 F R2 U F' D R' U' B' F U2 R2 Rw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 F' D' Fw2 L2 U R2 D' B Rw L D2 R' B Uw' Fw' R Uw L Fw D F 
10. D2 R U2 R2 D2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R F U' L' R2 F2 L2 D' Uw2 L' U Rw2 U L Fw2 R2 Uw2 D R' U Fw' R' D B' D2 Uw Fw' U' R2 L' Uw' U 
11. U2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 U R2 B2 D L2 F' U2 B2 L' B2 D2 R' D R' Fw2 U' F2 Uw2 B2 L2 D Fw2 U B Rw2 U2 B Rw D Rw2 L U Uw' L2 Uw Fw' L' Uw2 F U' 
12. U B2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B2 R' B' L B' F' R2 U' B2 F2 R' Fw2 D R' F2 Uw2 L2 R' Fw2 U' Fw2 D U' Fw' D Fw2 F' U' B' Rw' Fw L2 U D Rw U2


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 10, 2015)

Race to sub 1:05 1:03.837
1:04.990, 1:01.001, (1:09.117), 1:01.560, 1:08.355, 1:01.979, (59.268), 1:05.499, 1:03.676, 1:05.239, 1:00.436, 1:05.633


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 10, 2015)

Round 32
Race to sub-1:05
Average: 1:11.54
(55.12), 1:12.95, 1:15.67, 1:17.13, 57.35, (1:19.91), 1:16.45, 1:14.81, 1:05.01, 1:06.98, 1:16.81, 1:12.22

Uh huh... counting sub-1! But nearly everything else sucked.


----------



## Berd (Jan 10, 2015)

Race to sub 1:45

Average of 12: *1:39.96*
1:44.03 1:32.32 1:31.51 1:30.46 1:34.57 1:44.76 1:45.73 (1:53.98) 1:40.34 1:48.86 1:47.00 (1:26.39)

Woop


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 11, 2015)

r. # 33 ( you accidentally put 32 ) race to sub 1:30
avg: *1:26.83*
1:28.00, 1:20.96, 13:7.77, 1:38.29, 1:20.86, 1:24.38, (DNF 1:11.01), (1:03.52), 1:27.84, 1:21.93 1:29.45, 1:18.78
yet again DNFed because of adjacent PLL parity 
got Pb single after though


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 12, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> r. # 33 ( you accidentally put 32 ) race to sub 1:30
> avg: *1:26.83*
> 1:28.00, 1:20.96, 13:7.77, 1:38.29, 1:20.86, 1:24.38, (DNF 1:11.01), (1:03.52), 1:27.84, 1:21.93 1:29.45, 1:18.78
> yet again DNFed because of adjacent PLL parity
> got Pb single after though


Oops, I edited thanks. Good job on the 1:03! Your first sub 1:00 is right around the corner.


----------



## lerenard (Jan 12, 2015)

Race. 32
Sub2: 1:42.692
1:47.386, 1:39.005, 1:41.686, (1:54.951), (1:28.756)

One more and I graduate. I haven't even practiced 4x4 since last time.


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 12, 2015)

Round 33
Race to sub 2
*2:03.74*

(2:20.02), 2:05.27, 2:12.49, 1:53.45, (1:43.37)

Okay... I need to practice this week. I will get a sub 2 average next week, for sure!


----------



## lerenard (Jan 20, 2015)

Wasn't there supposed to be a new list of scrambles last Friday?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes, sorry guys I had a super busy weekend, but here is round 34

End of round 33:

Race to sub 1:05
Rocky0701: 1:03.837 (Two more!)
sneaklyfox: 1:11.54

Race to sub 1:30
Ordway Persyn: 1:26.83 (One more!)

Race to sub 1:45
Berd: 1:39.96 (One more!)

Race to sub 2:00
Lerenard: 1:42.692 (One more!)
Earth2Dan: 2:03.74


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 20, 2015)

Round 34: Ends next Tuesday if I don't forget

1. F2 B2 U D2 F U' D2 L' F' U2 R' D2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' U2 Rw2 D2 F R2 U Rw2 F D' R2 F' Uw2 F' Rw' U' L Fw2 R' B Uw B Rw' B' Rw2 Fw2 B 
2. D' B2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D L F' D' L R2 D' L' R B D' Fw2 D Rw2 U2 R2 Uw2 B' R2 U' Rw2 D' U' R U' Fw2 Rw' R2 B' Uw' Fw R2 Fw' L2 R' 
3. D B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B2 L' F R F2 R F2 R D B2 Uw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 R Uw2 U L2 Fw2 U' L' Uw2 D Fw L2 B L' F' Rw' B2 U Rw2 Uw' Fw F' 
4. D L2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 D' L F2 U B' U2 R2 D' L2 U Rw2 B D' L2 D2 Rw2 D2 U' B Uw2 B Rw2 B Rw B2 L2 Fw2 R2 Uw' Rw U' Fw' Uw Rw2 R2 F 
5. D' B' D2 L D B2 R D' B D2 R' D2 R D2 L F2 D2 R' L2 Uw2 Fw2 F' U2 Rw2 U' B Uw2 B U2 Fw2 U' B Rw R2 F D2 Uw' F Rw' Fw' U' Rw Fw F' 
6. D' R' D2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 B L R B' F' D' B Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 F' D' F2 R2 Fw2 L2 U' B2 U Rw' F B' D' Fw' Rw' Uw' B U B Uw D2 
7. L F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 U F2 U' B2 R' U' L2 F' D' U2 F' Rw2 F Uw2 R Fw2 F2 R Fw2 L2 F' B2 L' Uw Fw2 B Uw Rw2 U' Fw' L' D2 Fw' U Rw' F2 
8. F' R2 B' D2 R2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 F' L' R B L U2 R2 B2 D U2 R' Fw2 R Fw2 U' D' L Fw2 L' U L U' L D2 Fw' L' B2 Uw2 D' Fw Uw Rw' L D Rw' Fw' L2 
9. R2 D L2 F2 D L2 U B2 D R2 U B F' D' F' L F R U' F' Fw2 R' F' B' D2 Rw2 B' L Fw2 F2 D2 Uw U' R D Fw2 Rw' B2 Uw' R B Rw' Fw2 B 
10. D' R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U R2 L B2 U' B U' R' B' R' B2 U2 Rw2 U B' Uw2 B Uw2 D Rw2 U' B Rw2 U Rw F' D' Fw2 D B2 Fw' R F2 Uw L D' R' 
11. D' L B2 L U2 F2 R U2 L' F2 U2 B' F L2 D2 L' U' B F' Rw2 F2 B R2 D' U' Fw2 U' Rw2 F B2 Rw2 D2 Rw' B' R2 Uw2 L Uw Fw R' U' Rw' Uw Rw' D 
12. U F2 L2 D' B2 L B R U' F D2 L F2 L2 F2 R' B2 D2 F2 B2 L' Fw2 L2 Uw2 F Uw2 D2 R' Fw2 R U2 R' F' Uw' Fw2 F' R2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 B' D L Uw' Fw2


----------



## pdilla (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, I set one of my New Years Resolutions to be sub-40 in 4x4 by the end of 2015. So, let's begin. 

I'm already sub 60 so baby steps, I suppose. Sub 50 first?

*Round 34*

Race to sub 50:
1. 59.64
2. 54.01
3. 1:00.79
4. 50.52
5. (47.93)
6. 47.98
7. 54.46
8. 53.09
9. (1:02.57)
10. 51.25
11. 53.24
12. 1:01.23

EDIT-----

_HOLY MOLY_

Average of 5: *50.53*
50.52, (47.93), 47.98, (54.46), 53.09

Average of 12: *54.62*


----------



## lerenard (Jan 21, 2015)

Round 34: Race to sub 2
*1:43.52*
(1:33.58), 1:49.73, 1:40.19, 1:40.63, (1:50.24)

This means I graduate, and will now start on Race to Sub1:30 since I basically consider myself sub1:45 at this point. I switched to Yau, and will be uploading the video I took of my average later.

I analyzed my splits for this ao5:
First two centers: 6.6
3 cross edges: 15.4
last four centers: 20.13
edges: 34.48
F2L: 18.7
LL: 10.91


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 21, 2015)

It is only sub2 that is ao5, everything else is ao12, so you could do the next rounds ao12 before you decide if you want to go for 1:45 or 1:30


----------



## lerenard (Jan 21, 2015)

I figured I would start with round 35 with ao12's since I'm still technically part of the race to sub 2.


----------



## Berd (Jan 21, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-21
avg of 12: *1:34.91*

Time List:
1:42.94, 1:46.78+, 1:25.99, (1:18.91), 1:45.10, 1:29.23, (1:47.84), 1:38.47, 1:28.75, 1:27.71, 1:39.07, 1:25.06

Graduateddddddd


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 22, 2015)

Round 34
Race to Sub 2
*1:54.8*
1:56.60, 1:48.55, 1:59.24, (1:37.08), (2:00.89)
Sub 2!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 22, 2015)

Round 34
Race to sub-1:05
Average: 1:06.06
58.20, 54.49, 1:00.58, 1:09.93, 1:14.70, (1:24.43), 1:06.67, 1:11.01, 1:08.81, (58.12), 1:03.47, 1:09.15

Arghhh! I hate OLL parity. I swear I had it on all but the first three solves. I suck at the alg... takes me like 6 seconds to do it.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 26, 2015)

R. #34 race to sub- 1:30
ao12: *1:26.77*
1:20.35, (1:37.87), 1:28.55, 1:26.29, 1:35.49, 1:22.64, 1:23.46, 1:31.37, (1:17.30), 1:18.92, 1:23.51, 1:37.16

2 counting sup 95s, not good, but i graduate


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 29, 2015)

End of round 34!

Race to sub 50
pdilla: 54.62 Darn, now I am not the fastest of the thread 

Race to sub 1:05
sneaklyfox: 1:06.06 I hate OLL parity as well 

Race to sub 1:30
Ordway Persyn: 1:26.77 (Graduates!!!)

Race to sub 1:45
Berd: 1:34.91 (Graduates!!!)

Race to sub 2:00
earth2dan: 1:54.8 You were right, you got a sub 2! (Two more left!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 29, 2015)

Round 35! Ends next Wednesday

1. B U' R2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 D F2 U B2 F L2 U' R U' L B U2 L' Fw2 D2 Rw2 D2 R' U' R2 Uw2 R' F2 L' Fw' U2 B F2 R' F' Rw D2 Fw' L F' Rw2 D' 
2. B' U2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 L R D' U2 B U2 L' D' U' F Uw2 B D2 Rw2 F R2 B Rw2 F U Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw' F D2 F2 Uw L' Fw F2 Uw Rw2 L2 U' 
3. R2 F L2 B U2 B L2 F U2 F L U2 B D2 B U B' L D' F Uw2 Fw2 R2 B U Rw2 U2 F' Rw2 L2 Fw2 B' Uw2 Rw' L2 F' U' L' Uw Fw U R' Uw R B2 
4. R' F2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 R B2 D2 B2 D B' U R2 B2 L F D R2 U' Fw2 Rw2 D2 R F2 D2 Fw2 L' B2 D Fw2 B2 Uw2 Fw' D2 Fw2 R Fw' B' Rw Fw' Rw B2 F' Uw' 
5. F R2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 B' D2 U' R2 B2 L R' Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 B D' Rw2 D' L2 U2 R U Rw' D2 L' Fw' F2 Uw B Rw2 U Rw' Fw 
6. L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U' R2 B L2 R' D' L U R2 F L2 B Fw2 Uw2 B' D B2 Rw2 R2 F' L2 Uw2 F' D Fw2 Rw D2 F' Rw2 D2 Rw' Uw B2 Rw B2 R Fw2 
7. B R2 D2 F2 U2 B F2 U2 R D' L' F U2 F' U B' D2 Rw2 Fw2 F' R B2 R2 B2 L' F' Uw2 L' U2 Uw B2 U D L Uw' Rw Fw U2 Rw' R2 D Rw' 
8. B2 L2 D2 U F2 D U' F2 B' L2 D L' F' L2 R' B L2 U' Rw2 F Uw2 D2 R' L2 Uw2 D2 B' L2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' L' B' Uw' B' U2 Fw' U' Rw D2 R2 Uw2 L 
9. R F2 D2 B R2 B' R2 D2 U2 F2 R B' F' L' D F L' B Fw2 U F Uw2 L2 F D' B' Uw2 R2 F' D Rw' F2 U2 B Rw' Uw2 L' Uw' R2 Uw' Fw' U' R2 
10. F R' U2 L2 B2 L' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L D' F' U' F' U' R U2 Uw2 B' L' F2 R' Fw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 U2 B' R' U' B2 Uw' F2 Uw2 Rw R2 Fw Rw2 D2 L' Uw' R 
11. L' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U R2 U2 F D U2 F U' B' R D U2 Fw2 R' L2 Fw2 U2 R F Uw2 F L2 F2 L Uw B' R' Uw2 R' Uw' Fw2 D Rw' U' F D' Rw 
12. U2 R' F D2 L2 F U R' B' U2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 L2 Rw2 B2 D L2 Fw2 L B2 D' Fw2 L2 Uw2 L' U Fw Uw2 D' L2 F D Rw Fw Rw2 B L' U2 Rw'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 29, 2015)

Round 35
Race to sub-1:05
Average: 1:05.93
1:03.29, 1:05.86, 1:05.09, 1:16.47, 1:10.69, 1:07.93, 1:04.52, 1:01.35, 1:02.51, (1:00.49), 1:01.62, (1:17.70)

Bahh... choked on the last one.


----------



## lerenard (Jan 29, 2015)

Round 35
Race to sub 1:30?
Avg: *1:43.397*
1:41.222, 1:39.256, 1:40.435, 1:34.222, 1:35.803, 2:09.986, 2:02.053, (2:11.402,) 1:35.822, (1:31.003), 1:35.270, 1:39.902

Am I allowed to skip 1:45 and go straight to 1:30? My current ao100 on 4x4 is 1:42, so I feel like I would just be proving for 3 rounds that I am in fact sub1:45.
Also, Yau sucks. It's taking me forever to get the hang of it. 

Why was it not listed that I graduated? My names not on the list at all


----------



## pdilla (Jan 29, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Darn, now I am not the fastest of the thread



_A new rival has appeared!_

*Round 35*

Race to Sub-50:
1. 53.33
2. 53.47
3. 49.40
4. 52.70
5. 53.75
6. 49.93
7. 57.23
8. (47.15)
9. 52.61
10. 52.36
11. (57.37)
12. 50.32

Average of 12: *52.51* (σ = 2.16)

More consistent this time around. I'm improving!! XD


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 29, 2015)

Round 35
Race to Sub 2
*1:51.92*
1:53.65, (1:40.29), (2:18.39), 1:52.00, 1:50.12 

Double parity on all but one... but still sub 2! And a PB avg 5!


----------



## ESCool (Jan 30, 2015)

*Round 35*
*Race to Sub 1:05*

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-29
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:00.857
worst: 1:17.445

mean of 3
current: 1:14.349 (σ = 3.15)
best: 1:06.416 (σ = 5.36)

avg of 5
current: 1:12.381 (σ = 1.80)
best: 1:08.653 (σ = 2.53)

avg of 12
current: 1:10.929 (σ = 3.37)
best: 1:10.929 (σ = 3.37)

*Average: 1:10.929 (σ = 3.37)*
Mean: 1:10.632

Time List:
1. 1:15.817 B U' R2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 D F2 U B2 F L2 U' R U' L B U2 L' Fw2 D2 Rw2 D2 R' U' R2 Uw2 R' F2 L' Fw' U2 B F2 R' F' Rw D2 Fw' L F' Rw2 D' 
2. 1:06.102 B' U2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 L R D' U2 B U2 L' D' U' F Uw2 B D2 Rw2 F R2 B Rw2 F U Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw' F D2 F2 Uw L' Fw F2 Uw Rw2 L2 U' 
3. 1:12.788 R2 F L2 B U2 B L2 F U2 F L U2 B D2 B U B' L D' F Uw2 Fw2 R2 B U Rw2 U2 F' Rw2 L2 Fw2 B' Uw2 Rw' L2 F' U' L' Uw Fw U R' Uw R B2 
4. 1:09.267 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 R B2 D2 B2 D B' U R2 B2 L F D R2 U' Fw2 Rw2 D2 R F2 D2 Fw2 L' B2 D Fw2 B2 Uw2 Fw' D2 Fw2 R Fw' B' Rw Fw' Rw B2 F' Uw' 
5. 1:07.569 F R2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 B' D2 U' R2 B2 L R' Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 B D' Rw2 D' L2 U2 R U Rw' D2 L' Fw' F2 Uw B Rw2 U Rw' Fw 
6. 1:13.751 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U' R2 B L2 R' D' L U R2 F L2 B Fw2 Uw2 B' D B2 Rw2 R2 F' L2 Uw2 F' D Fw2 Rw D2 F' Rw2 D2 Rw' Uw B2 Rw B2 R Fw2 
7. (1:00.857) B R2 D2 F2 U2 B F2 U2 R D' L' F U2 F' U B' D2 Rw2 Fw2 F' R B2 R2 B2 L' F' Uw2 L' U2 Uw B2 U D L Uw' Rw Fw U2 Rw' R2 D Rw' 
8. 1:11.541 B2 L2 D2 U F2 D U' F2 B' L2 D L' F' L2 R' B L2 U' Rw2 F Uw2 D2 R' L2 Uw2 D2 B' L2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' L' B' Uw' B' U2 Fw' U' Rw D2 R2 Uw2 L 
9. 1:06.849 R F2 D2 B R2 B' R2 D2 U2 F2 R B' F' L' D F L' B Fw2 U F Uw2 L2 F D' B' Uw2 R2 F' D Rw' F2 U2 B Rw' Uw2 L' Uw' R2 Uw' Fw' U' R2 
10. (1:17.445) F R' U2 L2 B2 L' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L D' F' U' F' U' R U2 Uw2 B' L' F2 R' Fw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 U2 B' R' U' B2 Uw' F2 Uw2 Rw R2 Fw Rw2 D2 L' Uw' R 
11. 1:11.155 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U R2 U2 F D U2 F U' B' R D U2 Fw2 R' L2 Fw2 U2 R F Uw2 F L2 F2 L Uw B' R' Uw2 R' Uw' Fw2 D Rw' U' F D' Rw 
12. 1:14.446 U2 R' F D2 L2 F U R' B' U2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 L2 Rw2 B2 D L2 Fw2 L B2 D' Fw2 L2 Uw2 L' U Fw Uw2 D' L2 F D Rw Fw Rw2 B L' U2 Rw'


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 30, 2015)

Round 35 Road to sub 1:10


1:19.97, 1:20.69, 1:06.87, 1:16.57, 1:10.93, 1:20.17, DNF(59.76), 1:04.79, 1:08.13, 1:01.55, 1:07.71, 1:11.99 = 1:12.78
Not good at all. I tried to do road to sub 1 but my times weren't good so I changed it. Very bad average for me.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 5, 2015)

Round 35 race to sub 1:05
Average: 1:07.178
1:03.811, 1:04.069, 1:15.673, 1:08.692, 1:03.848, 1:06.531, (1:22.049), (56.203), 1:14.444, 1:03.386, 1:08.832, 1:02.493
Yeah.. I need to get back on top of 4x4 this week.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 5, 2015)

End of round 35!

Race to sub 50:
pdilla: 52.51

Race to sub 1:05
sneaklyfox: 1:05.93
Rocky0701: 1:07.178
ESCool: 1:10.929

Race to sub 1:30
Lerenard: 1:43.497

Race to sub 2:00
earth2dan: 1:51.92 (One more!)
Race to sub 1:10
FailCuber: 1:12.78


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 5, 2015)

pdilla said:


> _A new rival has appeared!_
> 
> *Round 35*
> 
> ...


Lol, I don't think I will be catching you anytime soon though.



lerenard said:


> Round 35
> Race to sub 1:30?
> Avg: *1:43.397*
> 1:41.222, 1:39.256, 1:40.435, 1:34.222, 1:35.803, 2:09.986, 2:02.053, (2:11.402,) 1:35.822, (1:31.003), 1:35.270, 1:39.902
> ...


Yeah, you can go straight to 1:30. Also sorry, I haven't updated the list in a while, but sometime this week I will go through and put everyone else in that has graduated since I last updated it.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 5, 2015)

Round 36! Ends next Wednesday.

1. R F2 U B' L F' U2 F' U2 R F2 R' F2 R' F2 L' D2 R2 U2 B' Rw2 Uw2 L' D Fw2 Uw2 R F2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 D2 Fw' Rw2 L2 U D2 Fw Uw' Fw F D L2 Fw R 
2. R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 B2 R F L2 U B D' L R B' F' Rw2 F Rw2 F R' B' Rw2 L F' B2 Rw2 U2 L2 Uw L' B U' R2 Fw' Uw' Rw' Fw2 B' Rw2 B 
3. B2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' F' R2 U' B' F2 D' F' R' B2 L2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 L' F' R2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 R2 B R L F Uw F' U B' Fw' Uw2 U Rw' B D' Fw2 Uw' 
4. F B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 L' U2 F' D2 F2 D' L' B U Uw2 Rw2 B R' U2 F' Rw2 Uw2 L' F2 R' Uw' D R B Rw2 L Fw2 Rw' Fw R Fw2 Rw U' R 
5. R' L D B' D' F L2 D B U2 D2 R U2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 Uw2 L' Uw2 B2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw2 B' L' U2 Fw2 U F2 Uw R Fw2 B' Rw' B Uw Fw Uw U' R 
6. U' D2 R2 B L2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F' L F U2 R' D2 L B2 U B Fw2 L B2 Rw2 Fw2 L' B2 R' D' L' D2 Fw Uw2 L B' D' B2 Uw' F' Uw2 Fw' D2 F L2 
7. F2 L B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 D' L' U2 L F R' B' F2 U Fw2 L Fw2 F2 Uw2 R' B2 L B' U2 Fw2 L2 Uw' F B2 R2 Uw2 Rw Uw' R' Fw' Uw' Fw' R2 D' 
8. B2 U F2 U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R U B D L2 F' D2 U' R F2 Fw2 L2 U Fw2 Uw2 L2 U' Fw2 R2 F' U Rw2 B' Rw' D' L B D2 L' D' Uw Rw' B Uw Rw2 B2 
9. F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 R2 F' D R B2 F' D B' L F2 U2 Uw2 R Uw2 Fw2 F U2 B2 R' Uw2 Rw2 F D2 R Uw' D2 B2 L' Fw' Uw' B R2 Uw2 D B' 
10. D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U L B' D' B' U B R' D' Uw2 F Rw2 R' Uw2 L Uw2 R' B R' Uw2 B' L Uw' F U' Fw2 B2 U Rw' B2 Uw' Rw2 F' Rw' Fw' 
11. F L2 D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 L' D' U' L' B' L2 R' F2 Rw2 Fw2 R' B2 Uw2 U' L' U B2 D2 Fw2 U' Rw2 Fw' R' F Rw2 B' D2 Uw' Fw U Rw' R2 Fw2 D 
12. F2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 F' L' B' U B' R2 D F L R2 Rw2 U Rw2 R' U2 Fw2 L U' Fw2 L U' R2 U2 Fw' R2 U' L2 U2 Rw2 Fw' Uw F2 Rw' L F2


----------



## pdilla (Feb 6, 2015)

*Round 36*

Race to sub-50:
1. 46.57
2. (54.72)
3. 50.39
4. 53.07
5. 48.98
6. 46.98
7. 48.93
8. 47.97
9. 51.64
10. (42.65) PB!
11. 54.63
12. 49.09

Average of 12: *49.82* (σ = 2.48)

*1*/3 of sub 50 averages.

Note:

Double Parity, 6 move OLL, PLL skip. My *PB!* I love this thread.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 6, 2015)

R. #36
race to sub 1:15
ao12: *1:23.57*
1:21.00, 1:31.63, 1:33.17, (1:10.30), (1:43.44), 1:10.96, 1:18.15, 1:24.28, 1:29.33, 1:32.92, 1:17.15, 1:17.10
Had a lot of sup 90's


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 7, 2015)

Round 36
Race to sub-1:05
Average: 1:06.04
1:09.42[dp], (1:13.98[dp]), 1:04.80[pp], 58.85[op], 1:04.17[dp], 1:06.04[pp], 1:01.11[pp], (55.45[np]), 1:07.44[np], 1:10.06[dp], 1:11.39[dp], 1:07.13[dp]

double parities: 6
oll parities: 1
pll parities: 3
no parities: 2


----------



## lerenard (Feb 7, 2015)

Round 36
Race to sub1:30
Average: *1:30.953* (so close!)
1:45.439, 1:32.358, 1:41.489, 1:19.623, 1:38.156, 1:36.969, (1:45.653), 1:27.286, 1:16.888, (1:15.703), 1:17.656, 1:33.673

Switched to Hoya, I like it WAY better than Yau, and switching has finally gotten me past the wall I was stuck at for like a month.


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 7, 2015)

Round 36 race to sub 1:10
1:21.06, 1:00.51, 1:09.49, 1:00.76, 1:08.44, 1:12.23, 1:16.51, 1:03.99, 1:03.01, 1:10.68, 1:07.83, 1:30.36 = 1:09.40


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 10, 2015)

Round 36
Race to Sub 2
*1:49.16*
(1:39.33), (2:16.93), 1:54.02, 1:42.11, 1:51.36

Sub 2! I think I'll go for 1:45 next. A 1:30 average still seems like a long ways off for me.


----------



## h2f (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm back to practice 4x4. 

*Race to sub 1:30*

*avg of 12: 1:33.20
*
Time List:
1:35.64, (1:12.87), (1:50.15), 1:25.71, 1:41.20, 1:34.92, 1:35.19, 1:28.59, 1:27.75, 1:44.57, 1:35.64, 1:22.81

1:12.87 - PB single!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 12, 2015)

End of round 36:

Race to sub 50
pdilla: 49.82 (Two more!) 

Race to sub 1:05
sneaklyfox: 1:06.04

Race to sub 1:10
FailCuber: 1:09.40 (Two more!)

Race to sub 1:15
Ordway Persyn: 1:23.57

Race to sub 1:30
Lerenard: 1:30.953
h2f: 1:33.20

Race to sub 2:00
earth2dan: 1:49.16 (Graduates!!!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 12, 2015)

Round 37: Round ends next Wednesday

1. R' U2 B2 L' F' R F R' B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U F Rw2 U' Fw2 D' F' L2 B Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 D' Rw' Uw2 L2 F B2 Rw' R2 Fw Rw' R' Fw2 B2 
2. B2 D' F2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 R' U B' L' D2 B D2 R2 D2 U2 Rw2 F' L' Uw2 Rw2 L' Uw2 D2 B R B2 D2 Uw' L R' B2 U' Rw' Fw Uw D' F2 Rw D2 B' 
3. U2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 L' D' L2 F D2 R2 B' L B2 U Fw2 D Rw2 D' Rw2 B U Fw2 B' L2 R2 Rw' D Rw2 D U Uw' Rw Uw2 U' Fw B U Fw' 
4. D F2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F' D' F' R F' U L2 F2 R2 U Rw2 F U Rw2 D2 B U' Rw2 U' B2 D F' L2 Rw' Fw2 R2 Fw2 D Uw' F' L Fw D' Fw' Rw 
5. R' B L2 B' R2 F R2 D2 F D2 R2 D B' R2 F' R2 D U' R F' Fw2 L B' Rw2 Fw2 F2 L' F R L' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 Uw R L F2 Fw Uw2 L' D' Rw Uw 
6. R' B' R2 B U2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F D F' R' B' U' L' F D' R2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 F' U2 R2 D2 L' Fw2 F' R2 Uw F' Uw R2 U B Rw Fw' Uw D' R Fw2 R2 
7. U2 D L2 U2 L' F' U2 R' B D' R2 B2 D F2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R' Fw2 L2 D Rw2 D' R U F2 U' Rw2 R2 Fw' L' D Fw2 F R2 Uw' L' Fw Uw2 Rw2 D2 Rw' 
8. L2 D2 B2 L' R' F2 D2 L D2 R2 U' L2 F R' B2 R2 B' L' Fw2 D R Uw2 F2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 D2 B2 U R' Uw2 Fw D' U Fw' Rw2 B2 Rw Uw' R' B2 Uw U2 F' 
9. U' R U' B' R L U' D2 R D R2 D2 R2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 Fw2 U Rw2 R' F2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 R' Fw2 D' F2 U' Fw' F' D B R Fw Rw Fw L' U2 Rw 
10. D R L D2 R U' R2 F' R B' L2 U' F2 U' R2 D' B2 U F2 D' B2 Fw2 D Fw2 R' Fw2 R2 U' D Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' R B2 L2 D' U' Rw Fw' R D' Fw F' U' 
11. U2 F B R U L' D' R' D2 R2 L2 F U2 R2 L2 B D2 L2 B' L' Rw2 B' L U2 F R2 B' Rw2 B D2 Rw2 R' Uw B' L2 Uw' R2 Fw D2 Rw' F Uw Fw L' F 
12. D2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 B R2 B2 F' R2 U L' R2 U2 L' R' U R U B Rw2 Fw2 D' B' Uw2 B' F' L2 D' B' U2 L' B2 F Rw F Fw' D' Rw L2 Uw' D' L B'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 12, 2015)

Round 37
Race to sub-1:05
Average: 1:01.63
1:03.33[pp], 1:06.32[dp], 57.92[np], 55.96[np], 1:07.11[np], (1:09.47[pp]), (55.89[np]), 59.32[op], 57.54[np], 1:02.34[op], 1:02.60[op], 1:03.82[dp]

double parity: 2
oll parity: 3
pll parity: 2
no parity: 5

Awesome average!


----------



## pdilla (Feb 13, 2015)

*Round 37*

Race to sub-50:
1. 47.34
2. 47.56
3. 52.03
4. 47.92
5. (53.18)
6. 50.67
7. 52.91
8. 52.70
9. 51.06
10. 47.04
11. (46.03)
12. 50.95

Average of 12: *50.02* (σ = 2.20)

You've got to be kidding me...


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 13, 2015)

Round 37
Race to sub 1:10 = 1:10.48
1:08.32, 1:08.09, 1:11.00, 1:09.79, 1:03.17, 1:13.97, 1:28.86, 1:10.80, 1:12.76, 1:08.97, 1:11.55, 1:09.53

Decent I guess.....


----------



## lerenard (Feb 16, 2015)

Round 37
Race to sub90
Average *1:30.355* 
1:28.439, 1:20.872, 1:28.636, (1:12.819), 1:52.803, 1:44.272, 1:24.953, 1:24.605, 1:39.489, 1:24.186, (2:01.069), 1:15.303

Hmm, this is getting to be an annoying pattern. I think with a decent amount of practice I can eliminate those really high times and get down to a 1:25ish average.


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 18, 2015)

Round 37
Race to Sub 1:45
*1:48.65*

2:03.02, 1:49.06, 1:34.80, 1:43.76, 1:45.05, (2:10.39), 1:50.78, (1:27.14), 1:45.07, 1:48.79, 1:54.88, 1:51.32


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 19, 2015)

Round 37
Race to sub 1:05
1:09.657
58.490, 1:09.679, 1:05.865, 59.641, 1:07.770, 1:08.504, 1:25.410, 56.087, 1:08.351, 1:11.196, 1:21.662, DNF(1:09.804) 

Wow, that was bad..


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 19, 2015)

Here's an updated list for the graduates! 

Graduates in chromatical order:
h2f: Race to sub 2:00 (Round 7)
Shah: Race to sub 2:00 (Round 7)
Rocky0701: Race to sub 2:00 (Round 8)
Sk8erman41: Race to sub 1:45 (Round 9)
h2f: Race to sub 1:45 (Round 10)
Schmidt: Race to sub 1:30 (Round 12)
Rocky0701: Race to sub 1:30 (Round 18) 
sneaklyfox: Race to sub 1:15 (Round 21)
sneaklyfox: Race to sub 1:10 (Round 24)
Logiqx: Race to sub 2:00 (Round 25)
Rocky0701: Race to sub 1:15 (Round 28)
Rocky0701: Race to sub 1:10 (Round32)
Ordway Persyn: Race to sub 1:30 (Round 34)
Berd: Race to sub 1:45 (Round 34)
earth2dan: Race to sub 2:00 (Round 36)

Also..

End of round 37!

Race to sub 50
pdilla: 50.02

Race to sub 1:05
sneaklyfox: 1:01.63 (Two more!) Dang, nice job! 
Rocky0701:1:09.657

Race to sub 1:10
FailCuber: 1:10.48

Race to sub 1:30
lerenard: 1:30.355

Race to sub 1:45
earth2dan: 1:48.65


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 19, 2015)

Round 38 End next Wednesday

1. D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 R F L F' U' L B' U2 R' U2 Uw2 Fw2 F Uw2 L2 D2 Rw2 F Rw2 R' D2 B' Uw' L2 D' L' U' R' U2 Fw Uw D Fw 
2. B2 D' R2 L B' L' F D B2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D R2 L2 D Fw2 Rw2 U' D B' Uw2 U R2 B' F2 Uw2 D L F' Rw L' U B D2 Fw' D' R Fw' Rw2 
3. R' B' L2 D2 B' F D2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 L D U' R' B U' B2 F' Uw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 L2 F' R2 D B2 U L' B2 Rw B' Rw' L Uw Fw' Rw Fw F2 U B' 
4. L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 U B2 D2 R D2 L' R' F R U B2 L F Uw2 Fw2 R2 B' Uw2 F' Uw2 R' Fw2 B2 Rw2 B2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' L2 U2 L2 Fw' D B Rw Fw F2 
5. R2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 L' U' R B F2 U R U2 L' F Rw2 Uw2 U B2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 U' R D' R2 Fw' Rw2 U L B2 R2 Uw' Fw' F2 L2 B U2 Rw' 
6. F D F' L F L2 D' B' D' F2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U R Rw2 Fw2 F L' Fw2 B L' F R Uw2 R Fw2 B' Uw B' Rw2 U2 R' Rw Fw Rw U Fw' B2 D2 R' 
7. U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U' L2 F D' U' L D B' R D' B' Fw2 U Rw2 L2 B' D' U Rw2 F' Rw2 U Rw2 D' Rw U L' B' U' L' Fw L' Uw Fw L2 U2 Rw' 
8. F B U' F2 D B U L B2 U' D2 F2 L2 U2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 B Fw2 R2 Uw2 B R' Uw2 U2 R B2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw F Rw2 U2 B' Uw R2 Rw' U F2 B' Rw2 
9. D R2 D' B' D2 L' D' R' F D L2 F L2 F U2 F D2 B2 D2 F' L2 Rw2 Fw2 U F D U Fw2 F2 Rw2 B2 U B U2 Rw' U2 B2 Rw' L' Fw Rw Fw2 U' Fw2 F L 
10. R' B2 L2 D L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 D' U2 L R D B' D2 U2 L2 D Fw2 Uw2 B2 D Rw2 R D Rw2 L' R D' Rw2 U2 Fw B' R Uw2 D2 F' Rw' Fw U' B D' L 
11. L2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 R U F' L' R' D' B' L U2 R Fw2 R Uw2 R' F2 B' Uw2 F D2 Rw2 U2 F D' Fw2 Uw' F B2 Uw2 B' Rw' Uw2 Rw' Uw' U2 Rw 
12. L2 D' R2 U R2 D2 L2 U L2 B L2 R' D U L U2 R' F' R2 Rw2 Fw2 B L' Uw2 L' D2 Rw2 F' R F' Uw' R F' U' Fw2 U2 Rw B2 D2 Fw B' Rw F'


----------



## pdilla (Feb 20, 2015)

*Round 38*

Race to sub-50:
1. 51.61
2. 50.59
3. (1:05.07)
4. (46.41)
5. 55.95
6. 1:00.94
7. 52.27
8. 53.87
9. 53.27
10. 56.40
11. 54.77
12. 49.50

Average of 12: *53.92* (σ = 3.15)

Aaaaaaaand..... there goes my talk about being more consistent...


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 21, 2015)

Round 38 Race to sub 1:10 = 1:10.81
1:14.17, 1:10.20, 1:06.85, 1:15.87, 1:12.28, 1:10.85, 1:15.84, 1:28.90, 1:06.67, 1:09.05, 1:04.71, 1:06.30
Another close one .


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 21, 2015)

Round 38
Race to sub-1:05
Average: 1:06.43
1:02.12, 1:03.48, 1:01.89, 1:11.71, 1:02.10, 1:11.17, 1:02.09, 1:14.40, 1:04.38, (1:01.25), 1:10.99, (1:14.59)

double parity: 4
oll parity: 4
pll parity: 4
no parity: 0


----------



## Popo4123 (Feb 22, 2015)

Can we just start at any time? Im new


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 22, 2015)

Popo4123 said:


> Can we just start at any time? Im new


Sure! Welcome to the thread


----------



## lerenard (Feb 22, 2015)

#38
Race to sub90
Avg: *1:28.364*
1:37.802, (1:08.422), 1:26.489, 1:22.136, 1:22.489, 1:27.072, 1:19.988, 1:19.886, 1:41.272, 1:36.539, 1:29.972, (1:44.502)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 22, 2015)

Round 38: Race to sub 1:05
Average: 1:05.129
1:04.692, (DNF(1:20.975)), 1:07.063, 1:02.853, 1:04.248, (56.234), 1:01.989, 56.968, 1:03.027, 1:21.308, 1:07.276, 1:01.866

Darn.. So close.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 25, 2015)

r.38
race to sub 1:20 (Hoya)
average *1:25.07*
(1:12.26), 1:30.15, 1:33.19, 1:17.71, (DNF) 1:15.25, 1:30.73, 1:18.20, 1:28.34, 1:17.71, 1:36.32, 1:23.14

the Yuxin is very nice. I'm still adjusting to it. Stupid adjacent PLL parity


----------



## TraciAG (Feb 25, 2015)

lerenard said:


> Round 37
> Race to sub90
> Average *1:30.355*
> 1:28.439, 1:20.872, 1:28.636, (1:12.819), 1:52.803, 1:44.272, 1:24.953, 1:24.605, 1:39.489, 1:24.186, (2:01.069), 1:15.303
> ...



This is so weird. I average pretty much the same with you in all of the WCA cubes you listed in your flair...are we twins?


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 25, 2015)

Round 38
Race to Sub 1:45
*1:48.07*
(1:39.37), 1:50.21, 1:45.98, 1:42.62, 1:46.05, 1:42.44, 1:53.51, 1:58.96, 1:41.14, 1:41.09, 1:58.75, (1:59.60)

I did this on my stickerless AoSu, but I just got the new YuXin 4x4 so I'll use it for next round and see how it goes. The YuXin is fast... really fast.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 26, 2015)

End of round 38!

Race to sub 50
pdilla: 53.92

Race to sub 1:05
Rocky0701: 1:05.129
sneaklyfox: 1:06.43

Race to sub 1:10
FailCuberL 1:10.81

Race to sub 1:30
Ordway Persyn: 1:25.07 (One more left!) The last round you did you were working on sub 1:15, but it was still sub 1:30 so you only have one left!
lerenard: 1:28.364 (Two more left!)

Race to sub 1:45
earth2dan: 1:48.07


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 26, 2015)

Round 39! Ends next Wednesday

1. R' U' D2 F L' U2 B' R F L' U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L F2 Fw2 Uw2 B' D2 L F2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 L' Uw2 F2 R2 Uw' Rw2 R2 D2 R' Uw' Rw' D' U' Fw' F' Rw2 B' 
2. U' B2 D F2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 D' F' R B2 D F R U' L B D Uw2 B D Fw2 B' U2 R2 Uw2 U' F' U' D' Fw2 Rw Fw2 L2 B2 F Rw Uw' Rw2 Fw' Uw D2 Fw2 U2 
3. B R2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 U' F2 L2 F' U R' B2 U2 B' R2 Rw2 Uw2 F U2 D' R2 U2 Rw2 U' Fw2 B' D' L' U' Rw R F2 Rw' Fw Rw2 Fw Rw F L Uw' 
4. B U2 F2 L B' L F R' F' D F2 U' F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 Uw2 Fw2 D' Fw2 L' Fw2 L2 B2 R U D' R' Fw' R2 U D Fw2 L2 Fw' U Uw' B' Uw' Rw' F2 
5. R2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D2 U R2 F L R2 U2 B' F' R2 U' B' F2 Fw2 D' F2 Uw2 L B2 U F2 U Fw2 U2 L' Fw U' L2 B L' F' Rw B' R' Uw Rw' U2 Fw2 
6. U2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' D' U2 B L2 U' R' D R2 F Uw2 L' Fw2 F' Rw2 L2 Uw2 F2 L2 F L D2 Rw2 Uw F R Fw2 L F2 D2 Rw Uw Rw' U2 F2 
7. R2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B D F L U2 B2 F2 U L R' Fw2 R Fw2 F2 L2 Fw2 R2 U' R D Fw2 D' L Fw U2 L' U D2 Uw Fw' L Uw' B D R2 
8. F' R' B D R' F2 R2 D2 R' D F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 B2 L Uw2 Rw2 U R2 B F2 L2 Uw2 U' Rw2 U2 B' F2 Rw D2 B' D R2 Uw R F' D2 Rw2 B2 Uw' 
9. U' B R U L F2 D' B R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 F Fw2 U F B2 Uw2 U' D B' Rw2 U2 Fw2 D Rw' L' Fw2 B' F' R Uw Fw L' F Rw' Fw' Rw2 
10. B' R D2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' L F' L' D' B U' F D' Uw2 F Rw2 F' D' B2 Rw2 U' F R2 F' Uw2 Rw' U' F2 D2 Rw2 L2 Fw Uw2 Fw D Fw Rw U2 
11. B D2 R2 B2 F' R2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 R F L' R2 B U2 F U Fw2 Rw2 U' L2 D2 F Rw2 F' R2 D Rw2 U' B2 Rw' B' R' F2 L Fw' Uw2 U B2 D' Fw' Rw' Uw 
12. L2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 B D2 L F' U R F U' L' D L D2 Rw2 Fw2 F' D' B2 R2 Fw2 D L2 B L2 F2 R2 Rw' U' F2 U2 R' Uw' R' Fw' R' F2 B Rw Fw2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 26, 2015)

Round 39
Race to sub-1:05
Average: 1:04.34
59.19, 1:05.75, 1:09.28, (55.66), 1:01.70, 59.01, (1:11.95), 1:04.48, 1:04.02, 1:01.61, 1:07.10, 1:11.28

DP:2 NP:3 OP:3 PP:4


----------



## pdilla (Mar 1, 2015)

*Round 39*

Race to sub-50:
1. 48.86
2. 53.78
3. 53.31
4. 51.90
5. 48.01
6. 49.80
7. (58.53)
8. (47.85)
9. 53.41
10. 52.27
11. 55.32
12. 49.97

Average of 12: *51.66* (σ = 2.27)

I have no chance...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 4, 2015)

r.39
race to sub 1:15 ( I already graduated sub 1:30, last week I was switching to hoya and adjusting)
avg *1:16.68*
1:25.46, 1:26.68, (1:06.43), 1:15.25, 1:06.72, 1:12.88, 1:15.08, (1:49.52), 1:08.92, 1:17.55, 1:12.74, 1:25.54

PB mo3, ao5 and ao12!!


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 4, 2015)

Round 39
*1:50.98*
1:53.52, 1:54.98, 1:47.86, (2:06.04), 1:46.41, 2:05.46, 1:46.56, 1:53.13, (1:28.88), 1:53.29, 1:37.66, 1:50.98

That was brutal. OLL parity on all but one, PLL parity on 6. If anything this has shown me that I really need to work on my OLLP algorithm, I'm terrible at it.


----------



## h2f (Mar 5, 2015)

Race to sub 1:30

*avg of 12: 1:36.03
*
Time List:
1:28.31, 1:39.34, 1:27.48, 1:38.29, (1:26.72), 1:42.30, 1:29.76, 1:34.37, (1:45.99), 1:44.16, 1:34.20, 1:42.10


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 5, 2015)

End of round 39!

Race to sub 50
pdilla: 51.66

Race to sub 1:05
sneaklyfox: 1:04.34 (Two more left!)

Race to sub 1:15
Ordway Persyn: 1:16.68

Race to sub 1:30
h2f: 1:36.03

Race to sub 1:45
earth2dan: 1:50.98


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 5, 2015)

Round 40! 

1. U' L D2 B2 R B2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 U B' F D B L B F R Fw2 Rw2 D2 B' L Uw2 F' R Uw2 B' R' B2 R2 Uw' B L2 Uw2 Rw F2 L Uw B Rw2 Fw U 
2. U L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D B2 F2 U2 L' B D L R B L' U' F L2 Rw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 B2 L2 F D F2 D2 R2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 F' D' B' U F' Rw' Fw' Uw2 D' F U2 Fw 
3. L' F R2 B' L2 F L2 F' U2 F D2 R2 U F' U B' R' D' U' L2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 B L2 U Fw2 D2 Rw2 F U2 Rw2 Fw2 R B Rw R2 B2 Fw' Uw Rw Fw U2 R2 Fw' 
4. L2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 D R2 L D' F2 L R' F U2 B' R' D' U Fw2 D Rw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 B2 F D Fw2 B2 U Rw Fw2 R Uw2 F2 Rw' Uw Rw' Fw2 B2 Uw Rw Uw 
5. B2 D2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' U' L R2 F L R' B D Fw2 L Uw2 D U' Rw2 F2 R Fw2 R' D' Fw2 U' F' U' Fw Uw2 Fw2 Rw D2 L2 Fw2 F' Uw Fw 
6. U' F L' D2 R F R' D2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' B2 R' Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 R2 B2 L' F D2 Rw2 Uw2 R D' B Uw U B2 Fw Uw Rw R' B' D' Fw' 
7. L2 F' U2 R2 D2 F U2 B' L2 F' U' R' F2 D B L U2 F' U L2 Uw2 B' U' L2 F' Rw2 B' U B2 F2 Rw2 F' R Uw2 B' Rw B2 Fw U L2 Fw2 U R Uw 
8. F2 D L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U2 F2 L' R' D R2 D B' U L2 F D2 Uw2 Rw2 U' B' D' Rw2 B' L2 D2 R2 Fw2 F' L' F Rw U2 Fw Rw' Fw2 U2 Fw Rw Uw D 
9. F2 D2 B2 L2 D U B2 U' L2 R2 U L U B' D' L' R2 D' B2 U' F2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 F Uw2 R2 L D2 F Rw2 Uw2 B2 R Uw L2 Uw B' Uw L B' L Rw' U D 
10. U' F2 U' F2 U L2 D L2 U' B2 U2 F' R2 D' F' R' D R2 U2 L' Rw2 Uw2 F2 U2 B' Uw2 U Fw2 U B' Rw2 R2 L B' F Rw' U Fw' Uw B' F' Uw' U2 Fw' D2 
11. U' D2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L2 U2 L' R' F U L U2 R D F' R Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 B2 U' Rw2 L2 U' Fw2 D L D Rw' L' D' Fw2 Uw' Rw Uw2 U Rw' L2 B2 D2 
12. F' D' B' D B R' U2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 B U2 B U2 D2 Rw2 D2 F Uw2 Rw2 U' Fw2 D Fw2 B' U Fw2 D R D Rw' D F2 Uw' Rw' L' Fw L' Uw2 Rw2


----------



## pdilla (Mar 6, 2015)

*Round 40*

1. 50.22
2. 54.55
3. (56.54)
4. 52.44
5. 50.99
6. (46.46)
7. 52.57
8. 48.50
9. 53.51
10. 46.69
11. 51.18
12. 49.39

Average of 12: *51.00 *(σ = 2.27)

As a side note, during my warmups for this race thread, I was able to get my 2nd fastest time ever: 42.60. Only 0.41 second slower than my PB. No Parity, of course.


----------



## Seryague (Mar 7, 2015)

Round 40
Road to sub 1:05
Avg 12: 1:08.16


1. 1:14.60 
2. 1:01.02 
3. 1:01.14 
4. 57.17 
5. 1:03.36 
6. 1:19.70 
7. (1:23.44) 
8. 1:12.42 
9. 59.94 
10. (50.76) 
11. 1:14.87 
12. 1:17.33


----------



## IpwohTf (Mar 8, 2015)

Round 40
Race to sub-50
49.95 average
1. (1:15.31) 
2. 47.25 
3. (40.11) 
4. 52.55 
5. 49.89 
6. 50.50 
7. 46.03 
8. 50.32 
9. 51.47 
10. 45.17 
11. 56.62 
12. 49.67


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Mar 10, 2015)

I would compete, but it would take too long


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 10, 2015)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> I would compete, but it would take too long


It would only take 20 min to do an ao5


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 11, 2015)

r #40
race to sub 1:15
avg: *1:26.32*
1:24.50, 1:28.01, 1:22.20, (1:40.11,) 1:24.43, 1:26.20, 1:25.84, 1:24.04, 1:28.75, 1:29.63, (1:17.64), 1:29.64

wow last weeks average was lower than this weeks best single.


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 11, 2015)

Round 40
Race to Sub 1:45
*1:32.59*
1:38.84, 1:22.91, 1:32.75, 1:30.66, 1:32.38, (1:42.70), 1:34.30, 1:30.81, (1:14.95), 1:37.24, 1:27.12, 1:38.86

Wow. I dissassembled, cleaned, lubed, and restickered my AoSu this week and practiced a bunch. What a huge improvement over last week. PB's all around. I hope I can keep this up.


----------



## Note (Mar 11, 2015)

Round 40
Race to Sub-2:00
1: (2:12.44)
2: (4:47.83) Messed up an alg and a few lock ups
3: 3:02.93 Messed up an alg.. again..
4: 2:56.03
5: 2:31.86

Avg:* 2:50.27*

..My times are kinda the same using Yau instead of regular reduction(Except for the cruddy 3min and the even cruddier 4min).. Maybe I need to let the method sink in more..


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 12, 2015)

Note said:


> Round 40
> Race to Sub-2:00
> 1: (2:12.44)
> 2: (4:47.83) Messed up an alg and a few lock ups
> ...



Welcome to the race!

My times actually increased when first learning Yau. I relate it to when I first started learning F2L, you've gotta get your head around it first. Judging by your 3x3 times (similar, or better, than mine) I'm sure you could get to where I'm at with 4x4 pretty quickly, and I've still got a lot to improve upon. Try putting the timer away and just practice your Yau cross and centers for a while. Also, consider Hoya method for cross and centers, it's similar to Yau and you might like it better. Once you're comfortable with cross and centers definitely look into 3-2-3 edge pairing (if you haven't already). Learning and practicing 3-2-3 edge pairing has made a huge difference in my times recently. Here's a pretty good video by cyoubx on it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N69GNk0ToHw.

One more thing. Make sure you have decent parity algs and practice the heck out of them. Otherwise, parity can destroy your times.

Keep at it and you'll be sub 2 and beyond in no time


----------



## slords17 (Mar 12, 2015)

Round 40
Race to Sub-2:00
Avg: 2:45.04

1. 2:44.43 
2. 2:45.71 
3. (2:53.11) 
4. (2:39.02) 
5. 2:44.97

I just started doing 4x4 about 3 weeks ago and I use reduction method. I plan to switch to Yau eventually... but not right now.


----------



## Myachii (Mar 13, 2015)

Round 40:
Race to sub-1:
1:07.15
1:00.37
57.49
1:17.32
58.61
57.29
56.84
1:02.96
58.11
1:00.65
56.56
1:00.69

*AO12 - 59.82*


----------



## h2f (Mar 13, 2015)

Race to sub 1:30

*avg of 12: 1:36.05
*
Time List:
(1:20.52), 1:33.14, 1:37.26, (1:44.38), 1:40.78, 1:26.36, 1:43.35, 1:38.92, 1:29.57, 1:40.20, 1:36.22, 1:34.69


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 14, 2015)

End of round 40! Sorry that I am late guys, it's been a very long week. At least it gave some more people a chance to enter their average though. Also, welcome to all of the new people to the race!

Race to sub 50
IpwohTf: 49.95 (Two more!)
pdilla: 51.00

Race to sub 1:00
Myachii: 59.82 (Two more!) 

Race to sub 1:05
Seryague: 1:08.16

Race to sub 1:15
Ordway Persyn: 1:26.32

Race to sub 1:30
earth2dan: 1:32.59
h2f: 1:36.05

Race to sub 2:00
slords17: 2:45.04
Note: 2:50.27


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 14, 2015)

Round 41! Ends next Friday

1. B' R B2 U2 L D2 L' F2 L' F2 R2 B' R D R B D L2 B' Fw2 Uw2 F R' Fw2 Rw2 U2 D2 R Fw2 L B' L' D B' Uw' Rw2 Uw F Rw' F' Uw L' U' Fw2 Rw2 
2. D2 U2 L U2 F2 R D2 F D' R2 B2 R U2 R B2 L' Rw2 U Rw2 L Fw2 B2 D' R2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 U2 B D' Fw' Uw2 R B' R2 Rw' F2 Rw Fw Rw R 
3. F2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D F' L2 R' F L' B' F' U L' D' Rw2 B Rw2 D Fw2 L2 B Uw2 F' U B R2 Rw' D2 L' F2 U2 Fw Rw' R' Fw2 L' Uw' R2 B' 
4. D' L' F R2 U' L' F' U2 D R D2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 B2 L' Rw2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 R' F2 U2 Fw2 F' U2 R Fw2 Uw' Fw2 D2 L' F2 Fw U2 Fw2 Uw' F2 Rw D U2 
5. F' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 R U' F2 R U B2 F2 R' F' Rw2 D' F2 Uw2 L D2 Rw2 Fw2 R' U' F2 L D' Fw L B2 U' L2 D' Uw' Rw R' Uw' Fw' Rw Fw' 
6. F' B2 U2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U B' D' R2 D' R' U B F L Rw2 Fw2 L D R Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 R Fw F' R Uw2 R F' U2 Uw' Fw Rw2 Fw' U D2 L2 
7. R F R' L F' D' R B2 D F2 U2 D2 F R2 B' U2 F B2 L2 D2 Fw2 D Rw2 Uw2 B2 F' R2 U2 D Rw2 R2 B' D' Rw' Uw2 F U' L2 F' Uw Fw' D L' Fw Uw2 F2 
8. D2 B R2 B L2 B F2 R2 B2 R2 F' L' U' L2 R F2 D' F R2 D' R' Rw2 Fw2 U2 B' R2 D' Rw2 Uw2 D L2 F' Uw2 D2 Rw Fw2 U' Rw2 R Uw B Rw' Uw' Fw' F2 L' 
9. B2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 B U F D' F L F R' U2 F U' Rw2 U' Fw2 U Fw2 B Uw2 R2 U' B L2 U' L2 Rw D2 F' U' Rw D' B2 Uw Fw B2 Uw Rw2 F' 
10. F L B' U2 D' F U' R' B D R2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 U F2 U' B2 Uw2 Fw2 D L' Fw2 Rw2 B2 R' U2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 F2 B' U' Fw Uw R Uw D' U Rw U2 
11. U' L' B2 D2 L B2 R U2 F2 R' B2 L U B R F2 U L' U2 B' Rw2 B Uw2 B2 R' B2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 F' L' B2 D' F2 Uw' L Rw' D R2 Fw B' Rw' D2 U2 
12. U' L2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B' R B' D' B2 U' L2 D2 R F' Rw2 D' B' R2 B2 Rw2 F Uw2 B2 U' B D2 Rw' R' B' Uw2 R2 U Fw' Uw D2 B Rw2 L'


----------



## h2f (Mar 14, 2015)

*Race to sub 1:30*

*avg of 12: 1:27.74
*
Time List:
1:20.86, 1:36.93, 1:23.52, (1:48.56), 1:27.34, 1:29.84, (1:18.91), 1:33.54, 1:34.72, 1:24.00, 1:26.16, 1:20.52


----------



## pdilla (Mar 14, 2015)

*Round 41*

Race to sub-50:
1. 50.10
2. 50.98
3. (57.39)
4. 46.88
5. (44.22)
6. 47.16
7. 55.58
8. 49.10
9. 57.00
10. 47.48
11. 46.90
12. 50.35

Average of 12: *50.15*

You can make this stuff up, folks... SO CLOSE


----------



## Note (Mar 14, 2015)

pdilla said:


> *Round 41*
> 
> Average of 12: *50.15*
> 
> You can make this stuff up, folks... SO CLOSE



O_O Welp. Sorry to hear that..

Round 41 
Race to Sub-2:00
1: 2:47.01
2: (2:23.98)
3: 2:47.31
4: 2:37.15
5: (3:17.59)

Avg: *2:43.82*

I felt a bit nervous about this average.. My Shengshou was popping over and over so I decided to tighten the tensions before the average. WORST. IDEA. EVER. My arms were dead near the end and I only did 5 solves. @[email protected] Not sure if I should attempt to konsta mod it while I wait for my Yuxin to arrive.. .-.

Oh hey, I improved by 7 seconds. oUo


----------



## IpwohTf (Mar 15, 2015)

Round 41
Average of 12: 49.92

1. 46.99 B' R B2 U2 L D2 L' F2 L' F2 R2 B' R D R B D L2 B' Fw2 Uw2 F R' Fw2 Rw2 U2 D2 R Fw2 L B' L' D B' Uw' Rw2 Uw F Rw' F' Uw L' U' Fw2 Rw2 
2. 49.83 D2 U2 L U2 F2 R D2 F D' R2 B2 R U2 R B2 L' Rw2 U Rw2 L Fw2 B2 D' R2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 U2 B D' Fw' Uw2 R B' R2 Rw' F2 Rw Fw Rw R 
3. 53.48 F2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D F' L2 R' F L' B' F' U L' D' Rw2 B Rw2 D Fw2 L2 B Uw2 F' U B R2 Rw' D2 L' F2 U2 Fw Rw' R' Fw2 L' Uw' R2 B' 
4. (43.72) D' L' F R2 U' L' F' U2 D R D2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 B2 L' Rw2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 R' F2 U2 Fw2 F' U2 R Fw2 Uw' Fw2 D2 L' F2 Fw U2 Fw2 Uw' F2 Rw D U2 
5. 48.47 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 R U' F2 R U B2 F2 R' F' Rw2 D' F2 Uw2 L D2 Rw2 Fw2 R' U' F2 L D' Fw L B2 U' L2 D' Uw' Rw R' Uw' Fw' Rw Fw' 
6. 47.70 F' B2 U2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U B' D' R2 D' R' U B F L Rw2 Fw2 L D R Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 R Fw F' R Uw2 R F' U2 Uw' Fw Rw2 Fw' U D2 L2 
7. 47.68 R F R' L F' D' R B2 D F2 U2 D2 F R2 B' U2 F B2 L2 D2 Fw2 D Rw2 Uw2 B2 F' R2 U2 D Rw2 R2 B' D' Rw' Uw2 F U' L2 F' Uw Fw' D L' Fw Uw2 F2 
8. 54.24 D2 B R2 B L2 B F2 R2 B2 R2 F' L' U' L2 R F2 D' F R2 D' R' Rw2 Fw2 U2 B' R2 D' Rw2 Uw2 D L2 F' Uw2 D2 Rw Fw2 U' Rw2 R Uw B Rw' Uw' Fw' F2 L' 
9. 53.83 B2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 B U F D' F L F R' U2 F U' Rw2 U' Fw2 U Fw2 B Uw2 R2 U' B L2 U' L2 Rw D2 F' U' Rw D' B2 Uw Fw B2 Uw Rw2 F' 
10. 45.26 F L B' U2 D' F U' R' B D R2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 U F2 U' B2 Uw2 Fw2 D L' Fw2 Rw2 B2 R' U2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 F2 B' U' Fw Uw R Uw D' U Rw U2 
11. (56.13) U' L' B2 D2 L B2 R U2 F2 R' B2 L U B R F2 U L' U2 B' Rw2 B Uw2 B2 R' B2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 F' L' B2 D' F2 Uw' L Rw' D R2 Fw B' Rw' D2 U2 
12. 51.70 U' L2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B' R B' D' B2 U' L2 D2 R F' Rw2 D' B' R2 B2 Rw2 F Uw2 B2 U' B D2 Rw' R' B' Uw2 R2 U Fw' Uw D2 B Rw2 L'


----------



## pdilla (Mar 15, 2015)

IpwohTf said:


> Round 41
> Average of 12: 49.92



gaaahh!!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 15, 2015)

IpwohTf said:


> Round 41
> Average of 12: 49.92
> 
> 1. 46.99 B' R B2 U2 L D2 L' F2 L' F2 R2 B' R D R B D L2 B' Fw2 Uw2 F R' Fw2 Rw2 U2 D2 R Fw2 L B' L' D B' Uw' Rw2 Uw F Rw' F' Uw L' U' Fw2 Rw2
> ...





pdilla said:


> gaaahh!!


You guys should race haha.


----------



## slords17 (Mar 15, 2015)

Round 41
Race to Sub-2:00
Avg: *2:29.89*

Time List:
1. (2:58.53) 
2. (2:20.75) 
3. 2:27.33 
4. 2:38.18 
5. 2:24.15

I know use Yau method, Yea!


----------



## pdilla (Mar 16, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> You guys should race haha.



Well, he'll obviously beat me by about 0.20 second.


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 19, 2015)

Round 41
I guess I'm doing the race to 1:30 now 
*1:37.43*
1:32.56, 1:41.02, 1:44.29, 1:30.67, 1:43.33, (1:48.16), 1:34.35, 1:45.09, 1:29.16, 1:40.53, 1:33.26, (1:29.13)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 20, 2015)

Race to sub 1:05
Average: 1:07.724
57.498 1:09.124 (56.490) 1:04.989 1:13.525 1:11.628 (1:23.728) 1:09.416 1:13.582 1:08.887 1:01.756 1:06.838

Being sub 2:00 on 5x5 is nice after all of the practice that I've put into it, but it's killed my 4x4 times


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 20, 2015)

R41
Race to sub 1:15
ao12: *1:17.80*
1:18.84, (1:33.43), 1:25.02, 1:10.83, 1:12.64, 1:20.22, 1:20.12, 1:09.63, (1:08.48), 1:17.67, 1:23.55, 1:19.53

not to bad but could have been better


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 21, 2015)

Round 41
Race to sub 1

1:18.13, 1:10.61, 1:10.14, 1:09.69, 1:09.12, 1:18.36, 1:12.31, (1:29.04), (1:08.57), 1:15.09, 1:21.28, 1:19.40 = 1:14.41


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 21, 2015)

End of round 41! 

Race to sub 50
IpwohTF: 49.92 (One more!)
pdilla: 50.15

Race to sub 1:00
notfeliks: 1:14.41

Race to sub 1:05
Rocky0701: 1:07.724

Race to sub 1:15
Ordway Persyn: 1:17.80

Race to sub 1:30
h2f: 1:27.74 (Two more!)
earth2dan: 1:37.43

Race to sub 2:00
slords17: 2:29.89
Note: 2:43.82


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 21, 2015)

Round 42! Ends next Saturday

1. F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 F' R B' L2 F2 U' L D Rw2 D' Fw2 L' D2 Fw2 L' U2 B2 U L2 D' Fw' Uw2 Fw' R2 U2 L2 D' Uw Fw2 Rw Fw B U 
2. U' D' B L U R2 D' L2 B L2 B2 D2 L U2 L B2 R B2 R2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 U' L U2 Fw2 U2 B2 D' F2 R Fw2 B L Fw F2 B U' Rw Uw' Fw' F Rw B2 D' 
3. B2 R' F2 L D2 L' D2 R D2 B2 F2 D' F' D B' R D' L' B2 R' Fw2 U R' Fw2 U D' Fw2 Uw2 D' R U L' R2 F R' Fw U2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' D' Fw2 Rw Uw B 
4. L U L2 R2 U B2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 U R U' F D2 R U2 B2 F' D Uw2 F' Rw2 D' F Uw2 F2 Rw2 F2 R2 U Fw2 B Rw' B' Rw2 B2 U2 R Fw Rw L Fw' B' Rw' L2 
5. B' R2 B' D2 R2 F U2 F U2 F' U2 R' D' R2 U' L' R2 B R2 D2 Uw2 L2 F' U Rw2 F' U' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 D L D2 Rw2 U' Fw Uw' Fw' F Rw L2 Fw B 
6. F' R2 F2 D2 F' D2 B R2 L' D' U2 L' B U R F U R2 Uw2 B2 R' B D2 Fw2 L' F2 R' Uw2 B' Rw2 D' B' Uw' L' B2 D' Fw' Uw' Rw2 Fw' R' B' Rw' U 
7. D L2 B2 F D2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 F' U B F' R' U2 F' U F2 D Rw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 D F' Rw2 U' R2 U2 F2 Rw U L F Rw' L' D2 Fw Uw' Rw L F2 Uw 
8. U2 B' R2 B U2 B' D2 B' F2 U2 F' L' D B F U2 L F D2 B2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 D B Rw2 B2 D' L2 Fw2 L2 B U B' Rw' U2 B Uw2 Fw2 Uw Fw F Rw B U Fw2 D2 
9. B' R U2 B D F' B L U B2 L' D2 R' D2 R U2 R2 F2 R' D2 Uw2 Rw2 L Fw2 R D2 L' B2 Uw2 D' L2 B2 D' Fw' D L' Fw D F Uw' R' Fw' Rw2 R' D L2 
10. U' D2 B L2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 B D2 R' B' L' D' U' B2 F' Fw2 Uw2 D U' R' Fw2 L' U' L Uw2 L' D Fw' U2 B' Uw2 D2 F' Uw' Fw Uw' F2 Uw2 Rw 
11. D2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 R B' D' U' R2 B' L' R B2 U Uw2 F D2 Rw2 R2 F Rw2 D' B Uw2 F2 Rw U' B2 Uw2 R Uw B2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 R' D 
12. L' D2 R U2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 D' R D2 L2 B' D F' D' L' R' Fw2 R Fw2 U D L2 Fw2 D F2 L2 Fw2 D L' Fw' U L' D2 Rw' B2 Rw' Uw' B U2 F


----------



## IpwohTf (Mar 22, 2015)

Round 42
Average of 12: 51.16

Time List:
1. 49.58 F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 F' R B' L2 F2 U' L D Rw2 D' Fw2 L' D2 Fw2 L' U2 B2 U L2 D' Fw' Uw2 Fw' R2 U2 L2 D' Uw Fw2 Rw Fw B U 
2. 50.50 U' D' B L U R2 D' L2 B L2 B2 D2 L U2 L B2 R B2 R2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 U' L U2 Fw2 U2 B2 D' F2 R Fw2 B L Fw F2 B U' Rw Uw' Fw' F Rw B2 D' 
3. 55.81 B2 R' F2 L D2 L' D2 R D2 B2 F2 D' F' D B' R D' L' B2 R' Fw2 U R' Fw2 U D' Fw2 Uw2 D' R U L' R2 F R' Fw U2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' D' Fw2 Rw Uw B 
4. 49.05 L U L2 R2 U B2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 U R U' F D2 R U2 B2 F' D Uw2 F' Rw2 D' F Uw2 F2 Rw2 F2 R2 U Fw2 B Rw' B' Rw2 B2 U2 R Fw Rw L Fw' B' Rw' L2 
5. 48.70 B' R2 B' D2 R2 F U2 F U2 F' U2 R' D' R2 U' L' R2 B R2 D2 Uw2 L2 F' U Rw2 F' U' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 D L D2 Rw2 U' Fw Uw' Fw' F Rw L2 Fw B 
6. 49.03 F' R2 F2 D2 F' D2 B R2 L' D' U2 L' B U R F U R2 Uw2 B2 R' B D2 Fw2 L' F2 R' Uw2 B' Rw2 D' B' Uw' L' B2 D' Fw' Uw' Rw2 Fw' R' B' Rw' U 
7. 51.31 D L2 B2 F D2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 F' U B F' R' U2 F' U F2 D Rw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 D F' Rw2 U' R2 U2 F2 Rw U L F Rw' L' D2 Fw Uw' Rw L F2 Uw 
8. 56.52+ U2 B' R2 B U2 B' D2 B' F2 U2 F' L' D B F U2 L F D2 B2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 D B Rw2 B2 D' L2 Fw2 L2 B U B' Rw' U2 B Uw2 Fw2 Uw Fw F Rw B U Fw2 D2 
9. (48.22) B' R U2 B D F' B L U B2 L' D2 R' D2 R U2 R2 F2 R' D2 Uw2 Rw2 L Fw2 R D2 L' B2 Uw2 D' L2 B2 D' Fw' D L' Fw D F Uw' R' Fw' Rw2 R' D L2 
10. 52.87 U' D2 B L2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 B D2 R' B' L' D' U' B2 F' Fw2 Uw2 D U' R' Fw2 L' U' L Uw2 L' D Fw' U2 B' Uw2 D2 F' Uw' Fw Uw' F2 Uw2 Rw 
11. 48.25 D2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 R B' D' U' R2 B' L' R B2 U Uw2 F D2 Rw2 R2 F Rw2 D' B Uw2 F2 Rw U' B2 Uw2 R Uw B2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 R' D 
12. (58.03) L' D2 R U2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 D' R D2 L2 B' D F' D' L' R' Fw2 R Fw2 U D L2 Fw2 D F2 L2 Fw2 D L' Fw' U L' D2 Rw' B2 Rw' Uw' B U2 F

Not so lucky this time


----------



## h2f (Mar 22, 2015)

*Race to sub 1:30*

*avg of 12: 1:25.89*

Time List:
1:23.82, 1:24.67, *(1:11.31)* pb, 1:34.00, 1:27.06, (1:46.33), 1:18.19, 1:37.31, 1:29.12, 1:15.76, 1:30.87, 1:18.10


----------



## Note (Mar 22, 2015)

Round 42
Race to Sub-2:00
1: (1:54.47)
2: 1:52.44
3: 1:42.88
4: 1:54.14
5: (1:42.27)

Avg: *1:49.82*

QAQ W-what?! I went from 2:43.82 to 1:49.82.. Almost a minute difference! ..I was not expecting to improve that much.. It could possibly be the new cube I'm using (Yuxin).. Or maybe I had lucky scrambles.. Either way, this is awesome..  ..Question is.. can I get 2 more Sub-2:00 averages? Tune in next Saturday to- aw forget it.. ._.


----------



## Berd (Mar 24, 2015)

Race to sub 1:30!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-24
avg of 12: *1:25.64*

Time List:
1:21.20, 1:29.43, (1:38.87), 1:26.41, 1:28.97, 1:28.17, 1:31.24, 1:13.64, 1:13.02, 1:31.01, 1:33.30, (1:10.98)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 24, 2015)

r42
race to sub 1:15
ao12:*1:21.07*
1:17.40, 1:18.90, 1:19.88, 1:28.50, 1:19.71, 1:21.48, (1:32.45), 1:20.80, 1:21.42, (1:05.44), 1:27.51, 1:15.09

stupid allergies messing me up. I hate spring.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 26, 2015)

Round 42 Race to sub 1:05
Average: 1:04.829
58.250, 1:00.498, 1:05.240, 1:05.283, 1:00.628, 1:10.374, 1:04.743, 1:08.425, (1:10.939), 1:04.713, 1:10.138, (57.205) 

Yay! First week in a while that I've had a good average. I was afraid that it wouldn't be sub 1:05 after the 11th solve, but the last solve saved it


----------



## Seryague (Mar 26, 2015)

Road to sub 1:05.00
Avg of 12: 1:09.30

1. 1:05.80 
2. 1:02.85 
3. (59.16) 
4. 1:13.51 
5. 1:06.42 
6. 1:05.44 
7. 1:10.92 
8. 1:17.83 
9. (1:26.77) 
10. 1:12.47 
11. 1:08.05 
12. 1:09.68


----------



## slords17 (Mar 28, 2015)

Round 42
Race to Sub-2:00
Avg: *2:12.63*

Time List:
1. 2:09.02 
2. (2:05.95) 
3. 2:13.58 
4. (2:20.34) 
5. 2:15.30


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 29, 2015)

End of round 42!

Race to sub 50:
IpwohTf: 51.16

Race to sub 1:05
Rocky0701: 1:04.829 (Two more!)
Seryague: 1:09.30

Race to sub 1:15
Ordway Persyn: 1:21.07

Race to sub 1:30
Mr. GJ: 1:25.64 (Two more!)
h2f: 1:25.89 (One more!)

Race to sub 2:00
Note: 1:49.82 (Two more!) 
slords17: 2:12.63


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 29, 2015)

Round 43! Ends next Monday because I'm out of town Sunday

1. B2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U L2 U L2 U' L U2 L2 B L2 U2 B F2 D' R2 Uw2 B Rw2 R F' Rw2 R' L' B' Rw2 L B2 Uw' F2 B' R Uw2 R Uw2 Fw U Rw F' U 
2. B' D' U2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U R2 D U' R D2 B2 L' F' R2 B L2 D Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 L' B2 L2 U R2 Uw2 Fw2 L' B2 U2 Fw' L Fw2 F R' Fw' Uw L' Fw F Rw' Uw2 
3. D R2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 F R' F' D2 L2 F D B F U2 Rw2 B F Uw2 Fw2 D Rw2 B' L2 F L2 R2 Rw' Uw2 Rw U2 B D' F Uw' Rw U Fw F D Rw' 
4. L U2 L2 B U R L' U L D2 F' R2 F2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 B L2 Rw2 Uw2 L B U2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 L2 B' R' F L' Uw' L' R2 Uw2 U2 B Rw F Uw B Rw L 
5. D B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 D L' B2 R2 B' D L D2 U L2 Rw2 B' U' D2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 U2 B' Rw2 L2 D F2 L Uw2 D' Rw Fw' R2 Fw' F' Uw U' L2 B' 
6. F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 U F' R F' U L2 D F2 L D U2 Rw2 U' B' D2 Rw2 L2 U' L2 Uw2 B Rw2 D2 Rw' Uw2 D' U' B' D F2 Uw F Rw Uw F' Rw' 
7. B' R2 D2 F R2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 U2 L' D' R2 B' U2 L' B' D' F2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 B' L F2 R2 F' Uw2 B' Uw2 R D' F' Uw Fw2 B R2 Rw' F' Uw2 Fw R' D2 
8. R' B' R2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 F R2 F2 L2 D U' F' R B' D' B' D2 U2 Rw2 D' F' Uw2 B' D B2 U' Rw2 F' D2 F2 Rw' F D F L Uw F2 Rw' Uw' R' Uw2 R' F2 
9. R2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B U2 F D' L' B R B U B2 D2 U' L Fw2 L' U2 Fw2 F Rw2 D2 R2 U2 L B2 Uw Fw2 U L2 F' Uw' D2 Fw Rw F2 Uw2 U L 
10. L' B2 U2 R2 F' L2 F D2 U2 F R D2 B' D' L2 F U B2 Uw2 F' U F Uw2 Rw2 B U Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 L' B' Rw' U F' Uw2 Fw R' Fw' Rw2 Uw L' 
11. L2 F' D2 R L' B D R U R2 U2 L2 F D2 F' U2 F' R2 L2 F' U' Uw2 B2 F' R D2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 B' R F2 U2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 L B' R' Uw' Rw U2 R' Uw F L 
12. U2 L F2 L' F2 R D2 R' U2 L2 F L2 D B' U R B D2 U F2 R' Uw2 F L' Fw2 D2 B2 Uw2 R' Uw2 B' F Uw F2 L' F U D' Fw U' Rw F D2 Rw R Fw'


----------



## slords17 (Mar 29, 2015)

Round 43
Race to Sub-2:00
Avg:*2:09.76*

1. 2:13.23 
2. 2:04.80 
3. (2:14.94) 
4. (2:04.26) 
5. 2:11.26


----------



## h2f (Mar 30, 2015)

*Race to sub 1:30

avg of 12: 1:28.79*

Time List:
1:34.71, 1:26.77, 1:24.72, 1:24.52, 1:29.55, 1:26.62, 1:22.79, 1:29.42, 1:31.60, (1:15.41), 1:37.16, (1:37.71)

Finally. No good solves in the morning.


----------



## Berd (Apr 1, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-1
avg of 12: *1:27.88*

Time List:
1:32.39, 1:30.71, 1:25.81, (1:38.28), 1:22.96, 1:29.93, (1:19.78), 1:28.17, 1:24.61, 1:34.12, 1:25.80, 1:24.29

1 more!


----------



## Seryague (Apr 4, 2015)

Road to 1'05:00
Avg of 12: 1:05.11

1. 1:01.84 
2. 1:07.26 
3. 1:04.20 
4. 1:09.46 
5. 1:06.64 
6. 1:03.11 
7. (1:11.37) 
8. (1:01.05) 
9. 1:06.34 
10. 1:03.12 
11. 1:07.53 
12. 1:01.62


----------



## IpwohTf (Apr 5, 2015)

Round 43
Race to sub-50
Average of 12: 52.47

Time List:
1. 52.17 
2. 49.02 
3. 51.92 
4. 1:05.21 (Solved centres wrong)
5. 45.40 
6. 52.12 
7. 1:05.14 (Pop)
8. (2:57.24) (Explosion)
9. 46.93 (Did 2 PLLs by accident)
10. 45.56 
11. (45.23) 
12. 51.18


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 8, 2015)

End of round 43! Thanks for being patient guys

Race to sub 50
IpwohTf: 52.47

Race to sub 1:00
Seryague: 1:05.11
`
Race to sub 1:30
Berd: 1:27.88 (One more!)
h2f: 1:28.79 (Graduates!!!)

Race to sub 2:00
Slords17: 2:09.76


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 8, 2015)

Round 44! Ends next Monday

1. B2 U2 F' D' L2 Fw' Rw2 D U Uw' F Uw L Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Rw' Uw' R2 Uw R Fw' B2 U' Fw R Fw2 Uw2 B U2 Rw' Fw' Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw' L2 Uw' R2
2. R Fw' Rw2 B2 F2 U2 B Uw' R F Fw' Rw' R2 F' Rw R2 F2 R' F' U' R2 U2 D2 Rw D2 Fw Uw Rw' R2 B' U D' R2 L2 U2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' D'
3. Uw' F2 U2 D R' D2 R' Rw2 D Uw B Rw2 B F R Rw2 Fw2 Uw' U' D' B2 D' R L' U2 Fw' R2 Fw U' Uw' F L' D' U2 Uw' L' U R' B2 L2
4. L' F2 U' L2 R D' Fw' L Uw Rw U' Rw2 F2 D L2 B' F' U' Uw L U B U Fw' Rw2 U' F2 Rw2 U F L' Uw2 L2 R' Uw' F D' Uw Rw2 U'
5. B2 Fw U' L' D R2 U2 L2 U' F2 Rw Uw' B L F' Rw2 D2 Uw' Fw Uw' L B R' U2 Uw' D2 R' U' B D' Rw' F2 D2 B' Uw2 R2 U L Rw2 F'
6. F' D2 Fw U Rw Fw2 U L2 F' U' B2 Uw' F2 Fw U R2 U Rw' F2 B' Uw F' U' R2 Rw' F B' Fw' R2 L Fw' F2 D' B2 R L F' Uw' L' R
7. B F L2 F' Uw D' R2 Fw2 R' Fw Uw' B R Fw2 D' L Uw' D L Rw2 B F' D R2 F Uw2 F' B U Rw2 D B2 Uw' Rw2 U' L2 Fw2 B U2 L'
8. Fw L2 B2 Fw' D L' B R' F R' B' L2 Uw' B L Rw' F Rw F2 R' Uw' U B' R D F2 U Uw' Fw U2 R' Rw' F B' U2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw D2
9. L2 U' F2 U2 L' B2 D' Rw Uw' B' Fw R' B Uw F R' U' D B' F Fw Uw2 D' B L2 Fw' Rw' F2 B2 Rw' R' D2 Fw' U2 B' Rw' D' Fw D Uw2
10. D2 R B L' Uw2 R B' L2 F L Uw' B2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 R L2 U2 L D2 Uw' Rw' B2 D' Fw2 R' B Fw' F R Rw F L2 Uw' L D' F Fw2 Rw'
11. Uw B L2 Uw D2 U' R2 U2 F2 L Fw2 Uw2 D' L2 U2 R' Rw' Uw' B U2 Rw D' R' U' R2 D U' Fw2 L Rw2 F2 L Fw Rw2 R' Fw' Rw' L U' F'
12. B' L2 D2 Uw' Rw2 Fw' L' B D' B2 U' R D' U B2 R L U F U Uw Rw2 Uw D B Rw2 Fw' U' Rw Uw2 U' D L' Rw2 R2 U L' U' L2 R'


----------



## IpwohTf (Apr 8, 2015)

Round 44
Race to sub-50
Average of 12: 54.21
Every solve had double parity except the 3rd, 4th and 10th solves which didn't have PLL parity and the 11th solve didn't have OLL parity...
Time List:
1. (2:20.10) (Explosion)
2. 57.05 
3. 51.09
4. 54.15
5. 1:00.52 
6. 44.64 
7. 50.47 
8. 52.38 
9. 1:00.54 (Popped twice)
10. (43.49) 
11. 51.55
12. 59.73


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 9, 2015)

Race To Sub 1:15
Time List:
1. 1:10.91 B2 U2 F' D' L2 Fw' Rw2 D U Uw' F Uw L Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Rw' Uw' R2 Uw R Fw' B2 U' Fw R Fw2 Uw2 B U2 Rw' Fw' Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw' L2 Uw' R2 
2. 1:15.21 R Fw' Rw2 B2 F2 U2 B Uw' R F Fw' Rw' R2 F' Rw R2 F2 R' F' U' R2 U2 D2 Rw D2 Fw Uw Rw' R2 B' U D' R2 L2 U2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' D' 
3. 1:17.77 Uw' F2 U2 D R' D2 R' Rw2 D Uw B Rw2 B F R Rw2 Fw2 Uw' U' D' B2 D' R L' U2 Fw' R2 Fw U' Uw' F L' D' U2 Uw' L' U R' B2 L2 
4. 1:13.93 L' F2 U' L2 R D' Fw' L Uw Rw U' Rw2 F2 D L2 B' F' U' Uw L U B U Fw' Rw2 U' F2 Rw2 U F L' Uw2 L2 R' Uw' F D' Uw Rw2 U' 
5. 1:14.28 B2 Fw U' L' D R2 U2 L2 U' F2 Rw Uw' B L F' Rw2 D2 Uw' Fw Uw' L B R' U2 Uw' D2 R' U' B D' Rw' F2 D2 B' Uw2 R2 U L Rw2 F' 
6. 1:14.59 F' D2 Fw U Rw Fw2 U L2 F' U' B2 Uw' F2 Fw U R2 U Rw' F2 B' Uw F' U' R2 Rw' F B' Fw' R2 L Fw' F2 D' B2 R L F' Uw' L' R 
7. 1:16.81 B F L2 F' Uw D' R2 Fw2 R' Fw Uw' B R Fw2 D' L Uw' D L Rw2 B F' D R2 F Uw2 F' B U Rw2 D B2 Uw' Rw2 U' L2 Fw2 B U2 L' 
8. 1:19.36 Fw L2 B2 Fw' D L' B R' F R' B' L2 Uw' B L Rw' F Rw F2 R' Uw' U B' R D F2 U Uw' Fw U2 R' Rw' F B' U2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw D2 
9. 1:21.18 L2 U' F2 U2 L' B2 D' Rw Uw' B' Fw R' B Uw F R' U' D B' F Fw Uw2 D' B L2 Fw' Rw' F2 B2 Rw' R' D2 Fw' U2 B' Rw' D' Fw D Uw2 
10. 1:30.50 D2 R B L' Uw2 R B' L2 F L Uw' B2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 R L2 U2 L D2 Uw' Rw' B2 D' Fw2 R' B Fw' F R Rw F L2 Uw' L D' F Fw2 Rw' 
11. 1:13.29 Uw B L2 Uw D2 U' R2 U2 F2 L Fw2 Uw2 D' L2 U2 R' Rw' Uw' B U2 Rw D' R' U' R2 D U' Fw2 L Rw2 F2 L Fw Rw2 R' Fw' Rw' L U' F' 
12. 1:22.60 B' L2 D2 Uw' Rw2 Fw' L' B D' B2 U' R D' U B2 R L U F U Uw Rw2 Uw D B Rw2 Fw' U' Rw Uw2 U' D L' Rw2 R2 U L' U' L2 R'

1:16.90 Ao12 PB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slords17 (Apr 10, 2015)

Round 44
Race to Sub-2:00
Avg: *1:50.56*

Time List:
1. (1:43.24) 
2. (2:48.05) 
3. 1:45.34 
4. 1:51.08 
5. 1:55.27


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 10, 2015)

Round 44
Race to Sub 1:30
*1:38.77*
1:44.22, 1:31.80, (1:20.37), 1:29.82, 1:46.58, 1:28.16, 1:42.13, 1:33.22, (1:49.92), 1:48.48, 1:43.41, 1:39.90


----------



## Note (Apr 12, 2015)

(Aw man, I missed a few rounds.. :c Do I have to start over now?)
Round 44
Race to Sub-2:00
Avg: *1:49.88*
1. (2:08.04)
2. 1:51.40
3. 1:45.97
4. (1:39.66)
5. 1:52.28

Welp. After a long haitus involving Smash 4 and Little Big Planet, I'm finally back on the saddle. 

Oh hey, I think I might race for 1:30 next.. oUo


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 16, 2015)

Note said:


> (Aw man, I missed a few rounds.. :c Do I have to start over now?)
> Round 44
> Race to Sub-2:00
> Avg: *1:49.88*
> ...


No you don't have to start, it's just 3 attempted rounds in a row 

Anyway guys. I am moving right now so I don't have any internet except for 3G on my phone. I can't get internet to use CStimer to post new scrambles on my laptop until tomorrow. If anyone wants to post scrambles that would be awesome, but they'll for sure be up tomorrow.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 17, 2015)

End of round 44

Race to sub 50
IpwohTF: 54.21

Race to sub 1:05
Rocky0701: DNF, I lost an internal piece to my Aosu and now it pops a ton. I will just wait to do the race until I can get a Yuxin.

Race to sub 1:15
theROUXbiksCube: 1:16.90

Race to sub 1:30
earth2dan: 1:38.77

Race to sub 2:00
Note: 1:49.88 (One more!)
slords17: 1:50.56 (Two more!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 17, 2015)

Round 45! Ends next Thursday

1. B2 U' D Rw B2 D Uw' F2 Uw' R2 D2 F' Fw R Uw B' D U2 Fw2 U D Uw Fw' L' Fw Uw' B U2 Fw' U' Rw' R L' F' Rw' Fw L' B R2 F'
2. U2 Fw D' F' B' D Fw Uw R' B R Uw2 B2 R2 F Uw2 D F' U2 F R D F2 Fw' U' Uw2 B' F' Rw F2 Uw Rw F' R2 F' U' Uw' D F Uw'
3. Uw L' R Fw2 F2 Uw Fw2 Uw B' D' Fw2 F D2 F' D' U2 Uw Rw2 L' D' R L D' F' D' B U' F' D2 U2 Rw' L' Uw L F B' D' F2 U' L
4. Uw' Rw2 B' R' D B' D B2 L Uw2 L' R2 B' Uw2 U2 Rw2 D' B' Uw' Fw' F2 R' L2 Fw2 Uw Fw F2 D2 Fw2 Uw D' F D B U' Uw' R' L D' Uw2
5. Uw' Rw F L U' L R Uw2 Rw2 F D' B L' Rw B Uw' Fw2 D' L' U' Rw' B' R2 F2 Uw' B' Uw R F2 U Fw Rw B' R' F' R2 F Rw' B D
6. L2 R2 Fw' R' Uw' Fw2 U' Rw L' F2 Uw' L' U R' Uw2 R F' R' Rw F2 U2 Fw' B2 F R' B2 F' R' Rw' F Rw L' B' F2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 B2 D U
7. R Rw L' F B D Uw2 U Rw' L B' L2 Rw2 R B2 Rw D Uw R U R2 L2 Rw2 D2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Uw' D2 Rw Uw Fw R2 B2 R Uw' B2 L Uw
8. D F' U2 B2 R L2 D R L' Rw F R2 Uw' B2 U' B2 Fw' Uw2 D2 L' R' B L Rw2 Uw2 B2 Rw' D2 R Uw2 R Fw Uw' U B2 U R2 Uw' R2 F2
9. Uw L D' F' U' L' R' Rw Uw2 Rw Fw2 R2 L2 F2 Uw Fw' B D' B Rw Uw2 F2 L' U' Rw2 F' Uw D2 U2 Rw U2 Rw Uw2 Fw' R F' B' U R Rw'
10. B' F U' Rw F2 Uw' U' B D' Fw B' Rw2 R' F2 U2 F B2 Rw B2 U Rw' Uw Fw B R' U Uw2 R2 D2 Rw Fw B D2 F2 L2 R' Rw U' D Fw'
11. U2 R' Uw' L' B2 F2 Uw F2 B R U' L R2 D F' Rw R2 L' U' Fw' D' F' U' R Fw' B2 F2 D' Fw Uw U2 F2 B D Uw R Rw F2 Fw Rw
12. Rw D Rw B' D2 U2 B Fw U' Fw' F' B2 D2 Fw' R' U2 Rw' Uw Fw' D2 Rw2 B' Uw' B2 Fw2 U Fw' Uw Rw2 L' R2 D2 Rw Uw U' L Fw D' Uw2 L2


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 17, 2015)

round 45 race to sub 1:30
1:27.31, 1:25.81, 1:26.25, 1:48.72, 1:22.59, 1:47.30, 1:45.73+, 1:18.37, 1:23.95, 1:24.54, 1:35.66, 1:23.11

a012=1:30.23

r u srs?..... i am raging so hard.... just like my 5x5... SO CLOSE!!!!!!!


----------



## Note (Apr 23, 2015)

Round 45
Race to Sub-2:00
Avg: *1:37.44*
1. 1:39.03
2. 1:33.02
3. 1:40.28
4. (1:40.82)
5. (1:25.14)

Yesh. oUo A 4x4 PB and I graduate.. I actually wasn't expecting to do this good but I managed to get all my times under 1:50..


----------



## pdilla (Apr 23, 2015)

*Round 45*

Race to sub-50:
1. (45.22)
2. 50.04
3. 51.43
4. 54.55
5. 49.87
6. (59.67)
7. 57.75
8. 46.83
9. 49.22
10. 52.38
11. 57.26
12. 50.24

Average of 12: *51.96* (σ = 3.37)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 24, 2015)

End of round 45!

Race to sub 50
pdilla: 51.96

Race to sub 1:30
pyr14: 1:30.23

Race to sub 2:00
Note: 1:37.44 (Graduates!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 24, 2015)

Round 46! Ends next Thursday

My Yuxin is supposed to arrive tomorrow so I am going to go really hard on 4x4 this weekend  

1. B' F R D F2 L Fw2 F' R2 L B D2 L Rw F Rw2 B2 D U2 Uw L U' B D' R2 D' Rw B Rw' D L Fw' Uw' R D' R L Fw F' Rw2
2. U2 Rw Fw Rw2 Uw2 Rw' B' U L Rw Fw2 L2 D' L2 Rw Fw2 R Fw2 D' Rw' B2 R U2 R' B2 D2 F' R2 D' F D2 Rw Fw' R' D R Uw Rw U D
3. Uw2 U F2 Uw2 L2 Rw' R Uw' U2 B U2 Fw Rw' D L' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 D Rw L' U Fw D' U2 B2 U F L B' Uw' D Rw Fw2 Uw D2 B' L Uw Fw
4. Fw' D U2 F D2 R Fw B2 D2 F2 B2 Fw' U2 Fw' D2 R Fw2 L' Uw2 Rw' R' Fw2 D2 Rw D' F2 U2 B' U Uw2 Fw' L2 R' Uw' Fw2 D R2 B L B
5. U D2 Fw2 Rw2 R' U' F2 L D F' L' B2 L' F2 Fw Uw2 B Uw2 D' B' R Fw2 F R B Uw' B' L2 Fw2 D2 R2 L' Fw Rw' D Fw L2 B2 Fw' D'
6. D' Rw' R B' R2 L' U2 L' Rw2 Uw' F' B' U' Uw' F Rw' D2 F2 Fw B2 U2 F' R2 Fw F' U2 B' Rw D F D L2 F' Rw R L Fw U' D Rw'
7. Rw' L D2 Rw' U' D2 B Rw2 F2 Fw D' Rw2 D' U' L Uw2 R' Uw' R2 D2 Uw' Fw2 F' U2 Uw2 D' L2 U Rw' U' L' D2 Rw' Fw2 D R F Uw' Fw L
8. B D B Fw Uw' D F2 U' L D' B' R' F' R D2 Rw R2 Uw Fw F U2 D Fw' Rw F' Rw R Fw' R' L' D Fw2 L2 D2 F B' D R Rw' U2
9. F L' B2 F R2 U2 B2 D Fw F U D2 R2 Rw B Uw' D Rw' Fw F' L2 Fw2 U2 Fw' R Rw2 Fw Rw L' B' U' Rw2 R' B F Fw2 R' U B F
10. Rw' Uw' R Uw' R B' U' Fw D2 U2 Fw' F B2 Uw2 D F' B2 Uw Fw Rw2 Fw Rw Fw2 U B' U Uw2 Fw D' R2 U F U' D' Rw2 Fw D Uw2 B' Uw
11. F' Uw' U Rw2 Uw' U' F2 B Fw2 Uw2 R' Uw' F' U Uw' B2 Fw' Uw L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 U Rw' R B' Uw2 R D' F Fw Rw L' Uw Fw2 F Uw D U Rw'
12. Rw' D Rw' U L' U2 Fw Rw' Uw' B U' R2 D B L2 F2 D' Rw' L U2 B' Fw F' U L' D Rw' D' Uw2 L B Uw2 U Fw' D' U' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 25, 2015)

Round 46

race to sub 1:30

times : 1:35.59, 1:53.60, 1:43.72, 1:26.13, 1:13.31, 1:35.53, 1:16.83, 1:10.19, 1:19.58, 1:02.82, 1:34.43, 1:28.53

ao12 = 1:26.38

i screwed up the first few solves. i kept stressing out that my interent kept crashing every 2 seconds due to the storm crisis.


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 29, 2015)

Round 46
Race to sub 1:30
*1:44.68*
1:49.95, (2:19.53), 1:34.85, 1:38.18, 1:41.00, (1:33.21), 1:48.47, 2:03.04, 1:37.29, 1:34.22, 1:39.46, 2:00.35

That was a mess... I haven't been practicing 4x4 at all lately.


----------



## pdilla (Apr 30, 2015)

*Round 46*

Race to sub-50:
49.32, 54.44, 53.51, (41.22), 50.50, 56.75, 54.16, 54.34, 45.19, 58.78, (1:01.85)

Average of 12: *53.00* (σ = 4.09)

BADBADBADBADBADBADBADBADBADBADBADBADBADBADBADBADBADBADBADBAD


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 1, 2015)

Round 46!
Race to sub 1:00
1:01.773
1:00.857 1:02.024 1:06.059 (50.320) 1:08.997 1:03.396 (1:10.606) 1:00.115 56.197 1:00.448 57.391 1:02.251

BADBADBADBADBADBADBADBDBSDABADBADBADBADBADBADBADBADBADBADBADb


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 1, 2015)

End of round 46!

Race to sub 50
pdilla: 53.00

Race to sub 1:00
Rocky0701: 1:01.773

Race to sub 1:30
pyr14: 1:26.38 (Two more!)
earth2dan: 1:46.68


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 1, 2015)

Round 47! Ends next Friday

1. U' F2 Fw D' U Fw2 B' F D U' Fw' U' D Rw' L2 U2 F U F' Uw Rw' L2 U2 B2 Fw2 U F' R2 Rw2 Uw U' L B Fw2 Uw2 F' D' U2 B U2
2. Fw' R' F' Uw' B' D F2 D2 Fw2 R U2 R Uw U F U2 F Uw U' L2 F2 U' Rw F2 R F L2 R' F' D' Uw F Fw Rw2 L F' B' L2 Uw' D2
3. Uw2 Fw F2 L' Rw' Uw2 D Fw2 U2 F' Rw2 U D L' U' Rw D2 L F2 Rw' B F2 L2 Uw' B L' R2 Uw2 Fw U2 Fw Uw' U2 Rw2 Fw' U' Fw2 B Uw F2
4. U Rw Uw Rw Uw' R' L D2 Uw' B2 Rw Fw F' R2 Rw Fw' R2 Fw B2 F2 U2 L Uw Fw' Rw' L B F' R' Rw L B' U Uw' L R' Rw B F2 U2
5. D' L2 D2 R2 Uw2 Fw D2 Rw Fw' L' Rw2 D' R L Uw2 F2 U Rw' B2 Uw L' D2 F' D' R D B' R' U2 Rw L D F' R' L U2 L2 D' U2 Fw
6. D' L D L2 U' Fw' L' D L Uw Rw2 R' Fw R' F U2 B2 R' L' F2 Rw B' R' L D' Fw' F' Rw2 U2 Uw R F2 B' U2 B' R' B2 U' Fw' L2
7. Uw' Fw' B D Uw' F' Rw B2 Rw B Fw F U Fw2 B2 F2 Rw2 F2 L U' D2 Rw' D' Uw' U' R' Uw' U' D' R2 Rw2 F' Uw2 B Fw2 D2 F' U' Uw' Rw
8. R U D' F' U Fw' Uw2 F2 Rw2 D2 L F2 B Uw2 R' D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw L2 Fw' R' D' B2 Rw2 L' F2 Uw' U R' Fw' L' Fw L2 Fw2 L' B' L' F' D
9. F' L' B' L Rw' R' Uw Fw Rw' U D2 F L' F2 Fw R Rw2 D2 R2 Rw U Fw R2 B' Uw' Rw Fw B' F2 D' U2 F' Uw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 U' L2
10. Uw F2 R2 U Fw Rw' Uw2 Rw' D' U2 Fw Uw F' D' Fw2 L2 Fw' L' Fw D L2 Fw' D' U R D2 U' Uw2 L' D2 L2 F' U Fw R U2 R2 D F Uw2
11. Uw R2 Uw' R2 U B F R' D2 Fw L2 F R Fw B2 Uw' U2 R U2 Fw' U2 R' Rw B2 D2 Rw2 Uw B2 R Uw' F' R2 D' R' F2 R L2 Uw' U2 B2
12. L' R' B2 Rw R U2 Rw' Fw F' D2 F' D Uw2 B2 Rw F' L' Fw' R2 Rw' U2 Fw F' B' Uw Rw B Rw2 L' B' Rw' Fw Rw D' B U2 F Rw F R2


----------



## BLP3Cuber (May 3, 2015)

Round 47
Race to Sub: 1:00
Average: 1:11.29
Times: 1:10.31, 1:07.60, 1:15.19, (1:03.50), (1:33.87), 1:23.08, 1:03.86, 1:06.13, 1:12.70, 1:08.22, 1:10.13, 1:15.71
Comments: I was nervous, so instead of averaging sub-1:10 like I usually do, I failed.


----------



## pyr14 (May 3, 2015)

1:13.41, 1:15.62, 1:19.55, DNF(1:16.14), 1:22.51, 1:36.38, 1:13.23, 1:19.89, 1:14.35, 1:12.03, 1:29.95, 1:25.10

round 47

race to sub 1:30

ao12 = 1:21.00 (yes exactly that)

omg these times were so good. that DNF though... i thought i had one of the gperms but i realised when i stopped the timer while executing it, i still had opposite swap parity.


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 3, 2015)

Round 47
Race to sub-2:00
Average: 2:03.70

1. 1:57.59
2. 2:02.60
3. 2:14.94
4. 2:14.65
5. 1:55.48
6. 1:53.92
7. 1:51.75
8. 1:59.53
9. 2:19.83
10. 2:17.54 
11. 1:53.98
12. 2:06.76


----------



## earth2dan (May 6, 2015)

Round 47
Race to sub 1:30
*1:35.57*
1:35.63, 1:35.91, 1:29.25, 1:33.70, (1:52.07), 1:34.08, 1:34.81, 1:46.12, 1:38.18, 1:31.81, (1:28.33), 1:36.21


----------



## pdilla (May 7, 2015)

*Round 47*

Race to sub-50:
1. 52.72
2. 48.14
3. (45.00)
4. 52.94
5. 46.37
6. 50.75
7. 51.81
8. (57.26)
9. 52.36
10. 52.31
11. 50.36
12. 54.10

Average of 12: *51.18*


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 10, 2015)

Round 47:

1:01.417

1:00.598 56.883 1:01.800 59.660 59.395 1:08.155 (56.537) 59.023 1:11.310 1:00.376 56.973 (1:14.438)


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 10, 2015)

End of round 47:

Race to sub 50
pdilla: 51.18

Race to sub 1:00
Rocky0701: 1:01.417
BLP3Cuber: 1:11.29

Race to sub 1:30
pyr14: 1:21.00 (One more!)
earth2dan: 1:35.57

Race to sub 2:00
PurpleBanana: 2:03.70


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 10, 2015)

Round 48! Ends next Saturday

1. R2 L' D U2 B D' R2 L2 B' F Fw' U B2 F' L Uw' U' D Fw B R' Fw' Uw D L2 Fw Uw2 Fw L R2 B2 U2 D F2 Fw' Uw2 B2 F2 D R2
2. Rw' F Fw Uw2 L Rw2 B' D2 U2 R2 Rw2 D' F' U' Rw' R2 Fw2 R Rw2 Uw' U2 B Rw' B2 D' U' F2 R' L2 Rw' U2 Uw' R' B' L2 Fw' F2 Uw L2 R'
3. F' D2 L2 Fw' B R Fw2 F2 B Uw B' Rw' Uw' U R D2 L D' Rw' L Uw' L2 B2 Rw F L2 Rw Uw B Uw2 U2 D Fw Uw' R2 Uw Fw2 R' U' B2
4. D' Rw2 D2 Uw B F' L2 D' Uw2 U' Rw2 F2 Rw2 U Uw' Rw2 R U2 R Rw' U R D Rw' R2 L' F B2 R2 B' Uw L D2 Uw' B2 R' Rw2 U R D'
5. D R D2 Rw2 F R' Rw2 D' Rw' L2 F' Uw U' L R2 Uw2 Fw R2 Fw D R' Rw' B' Rw2 R U2 L' Uw2 Fw' Uw' Rw U2 L' Fw2 U Rw' R' L2 F' Uw'
6. F2 Fw' L2 D L Rw' Fw' U' Rw R' D' Uw F Rw' B' Rw' L' D' B2 F2 R Uw' F' D U B U' Fw2 B2 Rw U Rw B Fw Rw Fw2 B2 Uw U Rw2
7. Fw' L U R' D2 B' Uw' D2 Rw D B F' L B F' L Rw2 B2 Rw2 U F2 U Uw2 F' B2 R' Rw2 Uw Fw' U' R2 U L B' D2 L F' Rw' R' Fw
8. Rw' L' R B' Uw D2 Fw U' Uw2 B' U' Fw2 B' Uw Rw' D' U' L Uw2 U2 Rw2 D' R' B2 Uw2 F2 R Fw' B2 F2 R2 Fw R2 Rw L' Uw2 B' L2 R' Rw'
9. R2 U Fw' D' L R Fw Uw Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw F' U D F2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 D' F U' Rw' F Uw Fw Uw' B U2 B' D F2 Rw' B2 Fw2 Uw U' D L2
10. Fw U' Rw2 D U B D' U2 R B2 Uw' D L2 R F U Fw Rw' F' Rw' U' D Fw' Rw L B2 Fw L U L' F R F2 U D B Rw U2 B2 U'
11. R Rw L' D' Rw2 L2 B2 U2 Rw2 R' Fw D' Uw' L' F R' Fw' R D2 Uw2 U' B Rw2 Uw U L2 Uw2 F2 R D2 F B D' U2 R2 L U' D2 Fw L2
12. Rw' U F Rw D2 U' Rw' B R' D' U2 R' Fw' U' Fw2 D U Rw2 B Uw D2 Fw2 L R2 F D2 U' Uw Fw Uw B' R' Rw' F U L B' Uw' Fw' D'


----------



## BLP3Cuber (May 12, 2015)

Round 48
Average: 1:08.00
Times: 1:07.24, 1:11.09, 1:07.34, 1:14.73, 59.30, 1:06.31, (1:19.83), 1:10.04, 1:06.83, (55.05), 1:10.78, 1:06.32
I got a few sub-1 solves and a better average than last time.


----------



## earth2dan (May 12, 2015)

Round 48
Race to sub 1:30
*1:33.02*
1:34.77, 1:32.85, 1:26.30, 1:31.41, 1:35.23, (1:25.80), (2:05.05), 1:40.41, 1:29.64, 1:36.52, 1:34.60, 1:28.44


----------



## pyr14 (May 13, 2015)

round 48
race to sub 1:30
1:27.25, 1:34.06, 1:23.46, 1:18.53, 1:25.68, 1:19.33, 1:20.37, 1:27.63, 1:18.58, 1:20.39, 1:07.49, 1:09.76
ao12 = 1:21.10

yep. graduate. 

I has a PB ao5 on comp (which is my overall PB too) 1:14.xx . so many accomplishments.

what goal should I use next?

race to sub 1:20 or 1:15?

p.s. my true goal is 1:20


----------



## Tekeur (May 13, 2015)

Round 48

*Race to sub 2:00*

*AO12: 02:05.81*

12:	01:56.65	
11:	02:20.61	
10:	(01:42.72)
9:	02:04.84	
8:	01:52.85	
7:	01:58.97	
6:	(02:28.73)	
5:	02:00.59	
4:	02:15.41	
3:	02:11.39	
2:	02:27.87	
1:	01:48.88	

Well... At least I got a PB ^^ .


----------



## Note (May 13, 2015)

Round 48
Race to Sub-1:30

1: (1:25.49)
2: 1:43.32
3: 1:31.55
4: 1:37.43
5: (1:45.35)

*Average: 1:37.43*

..Never thought I'd become Sub-1:50..  Now for Sub-1:30..


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 16, 2015)

Round 48:
Race to sub 1:05
1:00.441
1:08.297 1:02.750 (49.204) 58.296 1:00.276 57.847 (1:20.001) 55.246 1:05.417 59.474 57.869 
Just realized that I never graduated from 1:05, one left I guess.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 17, 2015)

End of round 48!

Race to sub 1:05
Rocky0701: 1:00.441 (One more!)

Race to sub 1:10?
BLP3cuber: 1:08.00 (Two more!)

Race to sub 1:30
pyr14: 1:21.10 (Graduates!!!)
earth2dan: 1:33.02
Note: 1:37.43

Race to sub 2:00
Takeur: 2:05.81


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 17, 2015)

Round 49! Ends next Friday

1. Fw R D2 Uw' F' L B L2 R Uw2 Fw' Uw R2 L Rw' U R' B F D F' L B2 L' R2 B2 Fw U2 L' F R Uw2 R B' L' Fw D2 B Fw L'
2. L U' L2 F' Fw2 Rw2 B U2 B2 R' U' Fw2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 L R U Uw2 D2 B2 D2 F D' Rw2 R F' Uw' Rw D F B' Uw Rw' Uw B U2 F R Uw2
3. U2 D B L Fw B2 F U2 R2 Fw Uw2 Fw' R F L' Rw2 U2 R2 Rw F U Fw' Uw2 Fw2 D Uw L2 Rw2 Fw Rw Uw2 B2 U' D2 Uw2 Fw R' B2 D' L2
4. Uw2 F' D Uw L F Fw' Uw' B' Uw' L2 Fw2 R U Fw Rw B R' L2 U D Uw' Rw' U2 Uw' R2 Rw Uw L U' Fw F' Rw F D Fw R' L' B' F'
5. Uw' R2 L D2 B F' D2 F2 L Rw' U2 Rw B' F U2 Fw U2 D' R Uw' Rw' D2 B L' U' D Fw2 D L2 D' F' L' U2 R' F' Fw' U' R' D L
6. B R' D R' L' B2 Rw' U2 Rw' R2 F2 Rw2 F2 B U Rw' Fw' D2 U2 L2 Uw' Rw2 B L' B2 Fw' D2 Fw' U Uw' B2 Rw D2 Uw F U' R' Rw2 B Rw2
7. U' Uw' Rw2 F2 Rw2 D' R2 Uw2 R Rw2 L Uw2 R Fw' R' Fw2 L2 U B L F2 Fw U' Uw2 R Rw' Uw2 L2 Uw2 B F U' R Fw2 B R' L' Rw2 F2 Rw
8. U' L' Fw2 R F2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 U' R2 U' Uw Rw F2 L Fw U2 B' D F' B' Fw2 L Rw Uw L2 Rw' R2 Fw2 F2 Rw' D2 U R Uw D2 F L B2 Uw2
9. B2 U' L' F' R' B Fw2 U' R Rw B2 L' F' D B2 D2 Fw' R2 L' Fw B Uw2 L' R2 B2 Rw2 F' U F2 Uw F2 Uw' F' L2 Uw U Fw2 L' D' R2
10. F L2 B D' B2 L' Fw Rw D2 R2 Uw' D2 F U2 F Rw2 D L' B' Uw' R B R' Rw U2 D' B U' F' Uw2 Rw2 F2 U L Fw U Fw' U R' F
11. D B' U' F' Rw2 B2 Uw2 Rw F Rw' D L' Uw' L2 Fw2 Uw2 L' Fw U2 L' Fw R2 F R U B R' F B2 R2 F2 R' L2 Fw D2 B' Fw2 Rw' Fw U2
12. B L B' R' Uw R' U' Rw2 R2 Uw' U2 Fw' D' R' D U2 Rw' U' R2 Fw2 F Rw2 D' Fw B D L B' Fw R' B D L D U' L R' F' U' D'


----------



## pyr14 (May 17, 2015)

round 49
race to sub 1:20

1:09.87, 1:29.25, 1:16.96, 1:19.30, 1:13.81, 1:22.45, 1:21.68, 1:21.89, 1:56.86, 1:21.74, 1:26.51, 1:26.45

ao12 = 1:22.00 (exactly that)

now... this barrier... darn it...


----------



## BLP3Cuber (May 18, 2015)

Round 49 
Race to sub 1:05 (So sorry for not specifying last time)
Average: 1:06.58
Times: 1:13.59, 58.81, 1:09.02, (49.77), (1:19.27), 1:01.81, 1:10.22, 54.50, 1:13.44, 1:02.18, 1:07.73, 1:14.52

It wasn't very consistent, but I got a new PB single.


----------



## Gage4c (May 19, 2015)

Round 49
Race to sub 2:00
Average 1:45.53
Times 1:56.80 (1:29.13) New pb! 1:42.95 2:00.21 1:30.96 1:44.46 (2:06.06) 2:02.94 1:44.24 1:32.36 1:44.66 1:35.22

Also could someone tell me how this graduation thing works?


----------



## slords17 (May 20, 2015)

Alright, I'm back:

Round 49
Race to Sub-2:00
Avg: *1:39.09*

Time List:
1. 1:31.68 
2. 1:29.94 
3. 1:26.47 
4. 1:54.22 
5. 1:30.80 
6. 1:31.61 
7. 1:52.11 
8. 1:50.06 
9. 1:45.40 
10. 1:38.59 
11. (1:55.13) 
12. (1:21.05) PB!!!!


----------



## Gage4c (May 20, 2015)

You beat me by 6 seconds lol


----------



## pyr14 (May 20, 2015)

Gage4c said:


> Round 49
> Race to sub 2:00
> Average 1:45.53
> Times 1:56.80 (1:29.13) New pb! 1:42.95 2:00.21 1:30.96 1:44.46 (2:06.06) 2:02.94 1:44.24 1:32.36 1:44.66 1:35.22
> ...



get times under 2 min threee times in a row then you are officially sub 2.

then you have a new goal e.g. race to sub 1:45.

for race to sub 2, you only have to do an ao5 (unless he changed it)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 20, 2015)

I'm back!
r49
race to sub 1:15
ao12:*1:15.57*
1:10.54, 1:23.62, 1:22.84, 1:12.69, (1:10.02), 1:15.24, 1:19.54, 1:14.01, (1:33.86), 1:13.60, 1:13.26, 1:10.34

Ugh so close. On a lighter note when i was warming up for this I got my first sub 1 (55.40).


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 22, 2015)

Round 49!

Race to sub 1:05

55.609

49.919, 58.866, 54.592, 55.428, 57.241, 53.994, 50.958, 57.706, 1:00.547, (1:05.526), (46.603), 56.840


----------



## Tekeur (May 22, 2015)

Round 49

*Race to sub 2:00*

*AO12: 02:01.84*

12:	01:50.78	
11:	01:36.71	
10:	02:25.07	
9:	01:46.42	
8:	01:43.91	
7:	02:19.74	
6:	02:04.54	
5:	01:49.97	
4:	02:45.91	
3:	02:55.83	
2:	01:45.05	
1:	01:47.00	

Not very good, especially those 2:55 and 2:45 solves...



Rocky0701 said:


> Race to sub 2:00
> Takeur: 2:05.81



By the way it's Tekeur not Takeur


----------



## earth2dan (May 22, 2015)

Round 49
Race to Sub 1:30

*1:35.05*

1:33.32, 1:41.66, (1:47.95), 1:36.28, 1:36.48, 1:32.87, 1:27.40, 1:34.27, (1:23.04), 1:29.22, 1:46.94, 1:32.11

First half was rough, second half was a bit better. Struggling with this 1:30 mark. I need to improve my centers technique, and I really need to speed up those parity algs...


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 24, 2015)

End of round 49!

Race to sub 1:05
Rocky0701: 55.609 (Graduates!!!)
BLP3cuber: 1:06.58

Race to sub 1:20
pyr14: 1:22.00

Race to sub 1:15
Ordway Persyn: 1:15.57

Race to sub 1:30
earth2dan: 1:35.05

Race to sub 2:00
slords17: 1:39.09 (Two more!)
Gage4c: 1:45.53 (Two more!)
Tekeur: 2:01.84


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 24, 2015)

Round 50!!!!!!! Ends next Sunday

1. Uw2 L' Fw2 F2 L2 B' Rw U' Rw2 D U' B2 Fw R Fw' Uw2 B' Fw2 U Fw Uw' Rw2 R' U Uw2 Fw2 F2 B' U' L2 U R Rw2 B' F' L2 F Rw Fw2 Rw
2. Uw F' U Rw Uw2 U R2 U F2 Uw' U' Fw Rw B R' B2 U F B' D Rw' Fw R Rw' Fw' L' B' Fw' Uw2 L2 U R' L2 B F Fw2 R D2 F' U2
3. L Rw Fw Rw2 F Rw2 B L2 Rw2 B U2 R' Uw F Uw' Fw' Uw Fw2 D U2 Rw' B2 D F2 B' Uw B' U' Uw Fw2 Rw D' R2 U D' L2 U' B2 Rw' F'
4. Fw' Uw2 F2 B' Fw2 Uw2 B' F D B2 L' B' U' F' L D2 B2 D' Fw' Uw F' U2 F L2 Rw2 Fw2 B Uw2 R L D' Rw L' D' Rw2 L2 B' D' U2 Uw2
5. R2 F2 D' F B2 R' B2 U R' B2 L Fw Uw2 L2 Fw L B2 L B' Uw' B' Rw D2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw F U2 Fw Uw Fw Rw2 B R F2 B2 D F' L2 B
6. F2 Uw' Fw Rw Fw Rw2 R B' D2 U' Rw2 B Rw' Fw Uw2 F L Uw F2 L' Fw2 R2 U L' Rw' B2 Uw R D2 Fw' Uw B' R' L' U R' Uw Rw2 L2 F
7. Rw2 U B' L2 U2 Uw2 F' Rw L2 Uw Fw' F2 Uw' B' U' D2 Rw L' U D2 F2 D2 Uw Fw' R Fw' L' F' Uw B' L Rw' D Fw2 D' F' Uw' L B Uw
8. Rw2 L2 Uw' B' Rw' U2 Rw2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 F2 D Rw B' Uw Rw2 F Fw Uw2 Rw' Uw' L2 B' U B' R D' B Uw' B' R' F R' L' D Rw
9. D' B' L' Rw B' D2 B' L' Uw' U' L2 R' U Rw F' R2 F' D' Uw R' U' B U Rw' Fw B' L2 Fw B2 Rw2 B F' Rw2 D' L2 B' Fw Rw R' B
10. D Uw Rw D2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' Rw Uw2 Rw' F U' Fw2 F D' Rw F' R U R' D' L' R2 D' U' B L2 R2 F2 L' D' Fw2 D L Fw2 Rw' R2 B2
11. Uw U' Fw L' F U2 Rw' Fw F2 D L B D2 U R2 L2 Fw' Rw' R' B' F L Rw2 Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw F2 B L' R' Rw2 B R' Uw B' U2 Uw R' B
12. D2 Fw Rw' Fw' U' Fw B2 F' D' L' B' Fw2 R' Rw D R' Rw' Fw' F' L Fw2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 L' Rw D2 B2 F2 Rw' R Uw Fw Uw' Fw2 L' B2 D' Uw' L'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 25, 2015)

r50 race to sub 1:15
ao12:* 1:14.22*
1:02.13, 1:09.90, (54.74), 1:14.33, 1:14.98, 1:14.98, 1:1446, 1:13.09, 1:09.44, 1:10.49, (DNF[59.63]), 1:18.22, 1:35.18

My number one enemy strikes again at solve 10. solve 12 sucked, and it counted too with is the worst thing.
On a brighter note the 54 is a new pb and I got sub 1:15.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 25, 2015)

Round 50; Race to Sub-1!
avg of 12: 1:06.74

Time List:
1. 1:08.14 U F D2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 D F' U2 B D F' R F' 
2. 1:09.94 B D2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U R' B' F2 U F D F2 D2 R' 
3. 1:02.60 Uw U2 R' F' Rw2 R2 U' Rw Uw' U Fw' R2 Fw Uw Fw2 R' U2 R' U Rw2 Uw2 U B D' F R2 Uw2 B' D2 L' Fw' U2 L' R B2 R2 D B' Uw2 R2 
4. 1:04.02 Fw2 U D2 Uw Rw D' Rw2 R U' L2 Rw' F2 Uw2 F2 U' Fw' L' Fw' Uw F Fw Uw' F' L2 R' D2 R Rw2 U2 R' B' Fw2 F' U2 R Rw U Uw2 Fw' D' 
5. 1:03.86 U2 L' Fw D Rw' L' B2 U2 Uw' Fw R' L2 Fw' L2 F2 B Fw2 U2 D' B2 D U' B U2 Fw2 D2 U' F2 U2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 R2 L' Fw F R2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 
6. 1:06.47 Uw2 Fw U' B' L2 Uw2 L' R Uw' U' F R2 D Fw R' Fw2 Rw2 B Fw2 Rw' F2 Uw B2 R Fw D F2 L Rw' B' R2 U2 R' F D2 Rw2 L2 Uw F' Uw2 
7. 1:07.60 Uw2 L' Rw' Fw2 L F' B' Rw U2 Uw2 Rw' U Uw B2 L2 Fw' Uw Fw Uw' R Fw' U R Fw2 Uw2 Rw D' Rw B' L2 Uw2 Rw' U' Rw Uw Fw' B U D Fw 
8. 1:10.69 L Rw' Fw D' B2 Uw' Fw' F R B' Uw R Fw D2 Fw R F B R F R Uw2 B D2 U2 Rw L' D Uw F R2 U L R2 F' L Rw' B' F' D' 
9. (1:13.76) D' B' Uw2 Rw2 F2 B D2 F' Fw D' F Uw2 B2 L D2 L' Uw R Uw Fw U2 Fw B' Rw2 B2 Fw2 Rw Uw' U R2 B D2 B2 L2 F' U Uw Rw' F Uw' 
10. (1:00.54) D' U L Rw2 B F' Uw' Rw R' L2 F' Uw2 F2 D Rw' R2 Uw D2 B' Fw F' D2 Uw' F' Uw' L' F Rw Fw Uw' D2 B2 D Uw Fw L' R2 Fw2 U' Uw2 
11. 1:09.43 F2 U' Rw' L' F R L2 F2 R' U' L' Uw F' Uw' Fw L' Uw' U' D B2 Rw F' Rw' D' L Fw2 U Fw2 L' F B' R' U2 Fw2 U Uw2 B Rw' F2 B 
12. 1:04.67 D2 Fw' U' Rw' Fw' L R Rw' Fw R2 Rw2 F U2 Rw2 D' F2 Fw Rw F2 Uw Rw D2 Uw2 B R2 B Fw2 F' Rw D' L' Uw B Uw F B' U' Fw D' Uw'


----------



## earth2dan (May 25, 2015)

Round 50
Race to Sub 1:30
*1:35.37*

1:38.28, 1:33.78, (1:26.69), 1:37.39, (1:50.61), 1:36.31, 1:36.10, 1:28.39, 1:38.67, 1:35.06, 1:37.80, 1:31.89


----------



## pyr14 (May 26, 2015)

r50
race to sub 1:20
1:38.83, 1:15.52, 1:21.31, 1:25.30, 1:23.76, 1:10.56, 1:18.95, 1:22.18, 1:27.38, 1:28.56, 1:25.66, 1:19.58

ao12 = 1:22.82


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 26, 2015)

Round 50!
Race to sub 1:00
Average: 56.550
57.457+, 56.400, (48.951), 49.212, 56.645, 57.403, (1:08.766), 1:00.170, 53.707, 50.517, 58.298, 1:05.689


----------



## Gage4c (May 28, 2015)

Round 50
Race to sub 2:00
Average 1:38.23 
Times: 1:42.86 1:30.40 1:41.42 (1:26.32) (1:50.33)


----------



## Tekeur (May 28, 2015)

Round 50

*Race to sub 2:00*

*AO12: 1:50:65*

1:43.36
2:21.55
2:06.77
1:38.95
1:26.55
1:25.63
1:43.06
2:00.69
1:47.42
2:07.02
1:42.43
2:10.25

Few! Finally a sub 2:00, but still I messed up 4 solves quite badly :/ . Got two sub 1:30 in a row though  !


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 3, 2015)

End of round 50!

Race to sub 1:00
theROUXbiksCube: 1:06.74

Race to sub 1:05
Rocky0701: 56.550 (Graduates!)

Race to sub 1:15
Ordway Persyn: 1:14.22 (Two more!)

Race to sub 1:20
pyr14: 1:22.82

Race to sub 1:30
earth2dan: 1:37.27

Race to sub 2:00
Gage4C: 1:38.23 (One more!)
Tekeur: 1:50.65 (Two more!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 3, 2015)

Round 51! Ends next Friday because I'll be out of town

1. F2 Uw2 R D' Rw D Rw Fw2 R' Fw2 F L2 B2 D2 R' U2 R2 Rw2 Fw R B' Rw F' D2 Uw' R2 D2 Rw U2 Fw' U2 B2 Uw' B2 U' F' R Fw' U B2
2. L' Uw' L Uw2 R Rw2 B' L' Rw' F2 Uw Fw' B2 U' Fw F' L Uw2 Fw' Rw' Uw' Fw' U' L' D' R' U B2 Uw' B R2 L Fw2 U2 L' B2 U2 D' Fw' Uw2
3. D Rw B' Uw' B F' R2 L Uw2 U2 R Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 D R2 L Fw F' Rw2 Fw2 U' F Fw' B' L' Rw2 Fw' B L U' Rw2 B Fw' Uw' D' L' Fw' F'
4. D F2 Fw U2 B2 Uw U2 Rw2 F L2 U Uw' Fw2 U' Fw2 R2 Uw' Fw B Rw Uw2 F Fw' Rw2 B' Fw2 U' L Uw2 U2 Rw U2 B' L Fw2 Rw' U F' Uw U2
5. B' Uw F' L' D' L' D R' Fw2 Uw D Fw' B' Rw R' L' D U Rw2 F Rw U Uw Fw2 U2 Uw' B Rw B Rw2 D2 L U' R L Rw D' B' D' B'
6. B' F2 D Uw2 Rw L2 D' Rw2 D2 Fw2 D U F Fw' Rw Fw' Rw2 R F Uw2 B' U Fw2 Uw' Rw F Rw' L2 Fw B2 R U' Fw' F' B' D Fw' U' B F
7. F2 L D2 Fw' Rw' L2 Uw2 Rw2 R' B' L U B L' B' R L D L' U R2 U Rw F Uw R2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 F R' Uw L2 R' D Fw2 L2 D2 B' L
8. R' L D2 Rw' L2 B D2 R Fw' R Rw2 Fw2 F Rw B' Uw L2 Rw2 D B2 R' Rw2 Fw R' U2 F L Rw Fw F2 U R2 B F Fw Uw2 Fw Uw D Fw'
9. D2 R2 D U R Rw' F2 Uw B' F' Rw' F' L B2 F' Fw L Uw F2 B Uw Rw2 F B Rw' U R2 D' B2 Uw D2 L R Fw U' F' B2 L' R' B'
10. L2 Rw2 D' Rw' D2 Fw2 R D' B U Fw2 Rw Fw' R' L B2 Uw' Fw Rw2 Fw D' L U D2 F R2 B2 L2 F2 Uw' B Fw2 Rw' L2 R Fw Rw B2 F2 Rw'
11. F' D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 Rw L R' B' U Fw' L F R2 Fw2 R' Rw F2 R L2 B D B Fw2 Uw' Fw2 D' R2 Uw' Fw' B L' Fw' Rw F' D2 R L' B2
12. Fw2 D Uw Fw L2 Fw L' Fw Uw B' Fw Uw2 Fw2 Uw U2 B2 Fw' F' L2 B2 F' Uw' Rw L Fw2 Uw' R2 Fw U F2 Uw B2 F' Rw R F' Uw' B' R' D


----------



## pyr14 (Jun 4, 2015)

r51
race to sub 1:20
1:34.48, 1:35.41, 1:20.24, 1:15.57, 1:28.30, 1:21.86, 1:29.90, 1:30.96, 1:48.05, 1:29.09, 1:43.36, 1:35.41

ao12 = 1:30.90

im quite sick right now. probably should take a break.


----------



## pdilla (Jun 7, 2015)

*Round 51*

Race to sub-50:
1. 48.78
2. 54.86
3. 40.53
4. 48.55
5. 45.97
6. 46.95
7. 48.01
8. 58.11
9. 51.21
10. 54.85
11. 54.67
12. 53.23

Average of 12: *50.65* (σ = 3.68)

NOOOO!!!!! I was doing so well until those last five solves!!!!!! 

Kill me now...


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 14, 2015)

Round 51
Race to sub 1:30
*1:33.17*

1:42.25, (1:51.39), 1:28.56, 1:42.66, 1:41.69, 1:28.92, 1:26.46, 1:26.37, 1:26.10, (1:18.99), 1:29.44, 1:39.24

Brutal start, but the last half was decent. I should have warmed up with a few practice solves before starting this average, might have gotten my first legit sub 1:30 average. Oh well, next time.


----------



## pocpoc47 (Jun 14, 2015)

Round 51
Race to sub 1:30
Ao12: *1:37.20*
σ: 6.70 :tu

1:40.08 1:39.70 1:30.03 1:45.00 1:38.65 1:34.83 (1:53.37) 1:31.80 1:39.71 (1:26.98) 1:34.89 1:37.35

Pretty consistent


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 16, 2015)

End of round 51! 

Race to sub 50: 
pdilla: 50.65

Race to sub 1:30.00
pyr14: 1:30.90
earth2dan: 1:33.17
pocpoc47: 1:37.20


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 16, 2015)

Round 52! Ends next Monday

1. Rw L' R2 Uw' D2 U2 R2 L Rw2 D2 B F D Rw' B' Rw D' R' B2 L Uw F Uw' L' D2 Rw2 R Uw Fw' R' Uw Rw' Fw2 D' R' F' Uw U2 L' U'
2. Rw U Fw Uw' D' R L F' B2 R Uw Rw Uw' F' R F Fw' R' F' B' U2 Rw' D' Rw D U2 F2 R' Uw' F' Uw2 Fw' R L F' U B Rw' D F'
3. B' F D' U R Uw2 U2 D R L D2 Rw2 R B2 Uw2 U' L2 U R U' F2 Rw2 D2 B' Rw2 Fw' L D Rw B2 R L Uw' Rw2 R' F R2 L2 Rw' Fw2
4. Uw' L B2 R Rw U' L D Fw Rw2 Fw Uw2 B D2 Fw Rw' Fw2 F' R F2 Rw B' D2 U2 B D R Uw B R L Fw2 D' B' Uw' Rw2 B' F2 U D
5. U Fw2 L' Rw' D' F2 R L' U' F2 D2 Fw' U R B' Fw F2 D L Uw D2 R' L' Uw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 Fw U' B R2 Rw F2 L Fw U B2 D'
6. B' Rw D2 Uw' Rw2 F Rw2 L' R' Uw' F Rw D2 U2 Fw' F' Uw Fw2 D Rw2 B2 F D2 Fw2 Uw' L' D' Uw2 F B2 L B D B D2 U2 Uw2 L B2 U2
7. Rw' L2 Fw U2 F2 D Rw' L2 Uw2 D2 Fw' F B Rw' D2 R D R Uw L' R' D F' Fw' Rw R2 U2 Rw Uw L2 B2 L2 Fw' Rw Fw' B' F' U' Fw2 Rw2
8. Rw2 Fw2 U' Rw B D' B' D' F' Fw2 U' Rw' B' F U2 Fw F D' Uw2 U B' R2 Uw' B D' L' F2 Fw Uw Fw2 F2 B2 R L D' Uw2 B2 F' Fw' Rw
9. L Fw D2 L' B2 R B' L' Uw' R2 U' F2 Rw Uw L R' U2 Rw2 Uw' B F R2 U2 D' F2 L' F' Rw2 B' F Rw Uw' R' L' Fw2 R2 L' B2 F Fw'
10. B' D2 Fw2 B2 D2 F' Uw2 D' F' U Rw2 L' B U2 L2 U2 D' L F B' R2 D2 R2 Rw B R L' F' L R2 D2 Uw2 B' D Fw' R2 U L R' F2
11. D' B' Rw2 D' F2 Uw' B2 Uw' B' D R2 L' Fw' U2 B2 D B Rw' U' F' U' F R' L' Fw' Uw' F Fw2 Rw2 U2 D2 Uw2 L' Fw' F2 Rw Uw2 D' Rw L'
12. Fw' L' Rw2 U' D Uw2 L2 D' Uw Fw' B' U' F B2 Fw Rw2 F Fw' B Rw2 F Fw' R' F2 U2 Fw2 F L' D' Fw2 R F2 L2 Rw F' Uw U' D B2 Uw


----------



## pyr14 (Jun 18, 2015)

race to sub 1:20 (r52)

ignore the scrambles, i actually used round 52 scrambles

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-18
avg of 12: 1:21.34

Time List:
1. (1:05.65) Rw R2 L2 D' U Uw2 L2 Uw Fw' Rw Uw' R2 D' U Rw' B D' Uw2 Fw2 D2 U F Uw' Fw D2 L R' D2 R2 F B R' L2 F2 B2 Rw Fw Rw U F' 
2. 1:12.53 R2 F' Rw2 D2 Uw F Uw2 Fw2 D U' B Uw' Fw2 R2 Rw' F2 D' L2 R F Uw R' L' B Rw F2 D2 Uw' R Fw2 Rw Fw' R' B2 Fw2 L2 B D' Uw Rw 
3. 1:37.11 Fw B2 L2 F Fw' Uw2 Rw2 U' B R' L' Fw L Rw' D2 Uw L' Rw' D L Fw2 B' U Uw Rw2 L' F' Uw' Fw B' Uw F B' U2 Rw' U' F L2 Fw' R' 
4. 1:20.24 Fw D2 U L2 B2 U2 Uw B2 D' L D' B Uw' Fw2 L' Fw2 F2 L2 F2 R' Rw2 L2 U2 R2 Uw2 L D' L F2 B D F Uw' U B' Uw' Fw2 F' Uw2 U2 
5. (1:40.05) L F2 D' U B' U' Rw' D Rw' D F2 Uw2 U Fw Uw F L' D F R2 D' Rw R F Rw' U R2 Uw2 F' Uw' Rw2 L2 U' Rw B' D B' F' Fw' Rw 
6. 1:35.38 Fw' F' U B R' Fw2 U' Fw' Uw D B2 Rw2 Uw D2 Rw' L Uw2 Fw' Uw2 U' F Uw2 D2 Fw F2 L B F' Rw Fw L U2 B D2 Rw' B2 Fw2 L' Rw F 
7. 1:30.45 B R Fw2 Rw2 L' U' Fw2 Rw' D Uw2 B' D' B Uw' L2 R Uw D2 Fw U2 F Fw' B D Fw Rw D2 F' R Uw Rw F' R U2 R D Rw2 R' D' L 
8. 1:12.48 U' Rw' L U B' Rw' L' Uw L' Rw2 D2 R L' Fw' Uw' L Uw' Fw' Rw' D' U R' D' U B2 F' R' Uw' Fw B' R2 L2 F U' B' D2 B2 D' F2 Fw 
9. 1:08.42 L' D2 Fw' B2 U2 D2 Rw' U2 F2 Fw D Uw' B U R Uw2 Rw2 B Fw' Uw2 U L' Fw L' Fw2 U2 Uw2 B D' U' Uw' B2 Fw2 U Uw F Rw U B2 F 
10. 1:16.54 F B' D' Fw' D' Fw L' B2 Fw2 F2 R' Rw2 F2 L' F2 U R F R2 B L2 R2 U Fw2 F Rw F L R' Fw' Rw2 Fw' F2 Uw2 U R2 B2 U' L' Rw' 
11. 1:30.24 Fw' U' Fw' Uw Fw Rw' L' Uw' D2 L D L2 Fw' D' Uw Fw2 B' D' L Rw' D2 Uw Rw D Rw' Fw2 D2 U Uw' Fw L2 Uw B L R2 D' Rw2 Fw' U Uw2 
12. 1:09.98 F Rw2 Fw' F2 D R' U R U2 Rw B2 U' Rw B2 U2 F' Fw B Rw F' R2 Uw2 B2 R2 U' Uw' R2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' D R Rw2 B R2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw F2


----------



## pocpoc47 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Round 52*
Race to sub 1:30
Ao12: *1:29.65*
σ: 6.98
1:37.28 1:23.05 1:26.81 1:20.12 (1:19.52) 1:38.79 1:20.31 1:31.08 1:37.82 1:30.47 (DNF) 1:30.76

Broke PB single thrice in one average 
on 11 I messed up edge parity alg so I just DNF'd


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 19, 2015)

Round 52, Race to sub 1:30
1:28.918, 1:24.185, 1:13.418, 1:20.384, 2:05.085, 1:52.434, 1:22.268, 1:27.085, 1:43.968, 1:32.485, 1:24.951, 1:31.402
=1:30.808
So close..... anyway, Hey Rocky! Just got a mini moyu aosu. That 1:13 is a 6-month PB!


----------



## Berd (Jun 23, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-23
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:01.83
worst: 1:27.72

mean of 3
current: 1:19.62 (σ = 7.04)
best: 1:08.86 (σ = 6.09)

avg of 5
current: 1:16.71 (σ = 2.07)
best: 1:12.29 (σ = 0.32)

*avg of 12
current: 1:14.35 (σ = 2.65)
best: 1:14.35 (σ = 2.65)*

Average: 1:14.35 (σ = 2.65)
Mean: 1:14.42

Time List:
1. 1:12.08 Rw L' R2 Uw' D2 U2 R2 L Rw2 D2 B F D Rw' B' Rw D' R' B2 L Uw F Uw' L' D2 Rw2 R Uw Fw' R' Uw Rw' Fw2 D' R' F' Uw U2 L' U' 
2. 1:01.83 Rw U Fw Uw' D' R L F' B2 R Uw Rw Uw' F' R F Fw' R' F' B' U2 Rw' D' Rw D U2 F2 R' Uw' F' Uw2 Fw' R L F' U B Rw' D F' 
3. 1:12.67 B' F D' U R Uw2 U2 D R L D2 Rw2 R B2 Uw2 U' L2 U R U' F2 Rw2 D2 B' Rw2 Fw' L D Rw B2 R L Uw' Rw2 R' F R2 L2 Rw' Fw2 
4. 1:12.14 Uw' L B2 R Rw U' L D Fw Rw2 Fw Uw2 B D2 Fw Rw' Fw2 F' R F2 Rw B' D2 U2 B D R Uw B R L Fw2 D' B' Uw' Rw2 B' F2 U D 
5. 1:14.21 U Fw2 L' Rw' D' F2 R L' U' F2 D2 Fw' U R B' Fw F2 D L Uw D2 R' L' Uw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 Fw U' B R2 Rw F2 L Fw U B2 D' 
6. 1:12.73 B' Rw D2 Uw' Rw2 F Rw2 L' R' Uw' F Rw D2 U2 Fw' F' Uw Fw2 D Rw2 B2 F D2 Fw2 Uw' L' D' Uw2 F B2 L B D B D2 U2 Uw2 L B2 U2 
7. 1:18.07 Rw' L2 Fw U2 F2 D Rw' L2 Uw2 D2 Fw' F B Rw' D2 R D R Uw L' R' D F' Fw' Rw R2 U2 Rw Uw L2 B2 L2 Fw' Rw Fw' B' F' U' Fw2 Rw2 
8. 1:11.44 Rw2 Fw2 U' Rw B D' B' D' F' Fw2 U' Rw' B' F U2 Fw F D' Uw2 U B' R2 Uw' B D' L' F2 Fw Uw Fw2 F2 B2 R L D' Uw2 B2 F' Fw' Rw 
9. 1:19.01 L Fw D2 L' B2 R B' L' Uw' R2 U' F2 Rw Uw L R' U2 Rw2 Uw' B F R2 U2 D' F2 L' F' Rw2 B' F Rw Uw' R' L' Fw2 R2 L' B2 F Fw' 
10. 1:27.72 B' D2 Fw2 B2 D2 F' Uw2 D' F' U Rw2 L' B U2 L2 U2 D' L F B' R2 D2 R2 Rw B R L' F' L R2 D2 Uw2 B' D Fw' R2 U L R' F2 
11. 1:16.14 D' B' Rw2 D' F2 Uw' B2 Uw' B' D R2 L' Fw' U2 B2 D B Rw' U' F' U' F R' L' Fw' Uw' F Fw2 Rw2 U2 D2 Uw2 L' Fw' F2 Rw Uw2 D' Rw L' 
12. 1:14.99 Fw' L' Rw2 U' D Uw2 L2 D' Uw Fw' B' U' F B2 Fw Rw2 F Fw' B Rw2 F Fw' R' F2 U2 Fw2 F L' D' Fw2 R F2 L2 Rw F' Uw U' D B2 Uw


WOOO! Race to sub 1:10!?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 23, 2015)

End of round 52!

Race to sub 1:15
Berd: 1:14.42 (Graduates!!!)

Race to sub 1:20
pyr14: 1:21.34

Race to sub 1:30
pocpoc47: 1:29.65 (Two more!)
RjFx2: 1:30.808


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 23, 2015)

Round 53 scrambles!

Wow, over a years worth of rounds! Ends next Tuesday

1. L D F L Rw F R2 F2 L F' B' L Uw R F' L' F2 B2 R F U' R2 Rw2 L' B2 Uw F Rw B' Rw' D2 Fw' B' U Rw U2 B2 Fw2 R2 L'
2. R' F' R2 D' F Rw' Fw2 F' Rw2 R' Uw U Fw2 Rw' B' F2 Uw' L2 F2 Rw' D' L' U' D2 Uw Rw2 L Uw2 Fw2 R2 Rw' U2 D Rw Uw' F D' R Rw U'
3. Rw' R2 Uw Fw2 Uw L' U' B Uw' Rw F2 Fw' R F' U Rw B R D2 Rw' Fw' R2 U' Uw2 L2 U' B D' Fw' Rw U2 Rw2 L U D' B' D R Fw Rw'
4. D B2 L U Rw' Fw Rw' Fw' Uw D' Rw2 Uw B' Fw2 R2 B2 Fw' R' U' L D U' R U' F' D' Fw2 Uw2 R B' Rw2 D' F D' Fw' R' U B' Fw' Uw
5. Uw2 U' F2 Rw' D' U2 Uw F' Rw2 L2 R' U Uw' F2 L' D2 U2 F Fw2 L Rw Fw' B2 Uw2 D2 U2 Fw' F' L U' D2 Uw F2 Fw' L2 D2 R' L' D2 Uw'
6. D2 L' D2 R' F2 D' R' Fw' R Rw B Rw' F' L' Rw Fw' Uw B R2 U2 Uw2 L2 D F R U2 Uw Fw L' D' U' Fw2 F2 Rw' Fw Rw B2 U2 F Rw
7. D' R' Fw Uw L Rw' D B2 U' R2 B' U Fw U2 Fw' F2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 U2 B' F' Fw2 Rw' U2 Uw D L U B' Uw' Rw D2 Rw D2 F' Uw Fw L' D2
8. R Fw U2 D Rw2 R Uw R' U B2 D2 Rw' Uw Fw R2 U B2 U D2 L R Fw' F' R F Uw Rw Fw U D' F2 R' Rw2 U' R L2 U B2 R' Uw2
9. L' Rw2 R' B' U2 L' Fw Uw2 Rw2 D2 U B Uw2 L R2 Fw2 U F2 D2 Fw2 L Fw2 F D2 Uw' F2 Rw R B2 Fw2 Rw' D2 B2 Fw' R Rw2 U2 D2 R' U2
10. U2 L2 Fw' L2 U2 Fw Uw2 L Rw R D2 L2 R2 B2 L' B' D2 Fw2 L F' Uw U Fw' R' U Fw' R2 D' F2 Rw2 B' U2 R Fw F D2 R L2 B2 Fw2
11. R2 B Rw2 B2 Fw L R2 F2 D Fw' Rw2 Fw2 B R' U Rw2 U' Rw' B2 Fw F Uw L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 R L Uw Rw' D' L2 B D L B' U2 Uw' B'
12. D2 L R' U2 L' Fw U2 F' U' Uw' B2 L2 F' Rw2 Fw' L U B2 F' L2 D' B F2 Uw F2 Uw2 B Rw' L' Fw2 R2 Uw' R' F Fw' R F R' Fw2 U2


----------



## Berd (Jun 23, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-23
*avg of 12: 1:13.43*

Time List:
1. 1:11.46 L D F L Rw F R2 F2 L F' B' L Uw R F' L' F2 B2 R F U' R2 Rw2 L' B2 Uw F Rw B' Rw' D2 Fw' B' U Rw U2 B2 Fw2 R2 L' 
2. 1:22.69 R' F' R2 D' F Rw' Fw2 F' Rw2 R' Uw U Fw2 Rw' B' F2 Uw' L2 F2 Rw' D' L' U' D2 Uw Rw2 L Uw2 Fw2 R2 Rw' U2 D Rw Uw' F D' R Rw U' 
3. 1:17.82 Rw' R2 Uw Fw2 Uw L' U' B Uw' Rw F2 Fw' R F' U Rw B R D2 Rw' Fw' R2 U' Uw2 L2 U' B D' Fw' Rw U2 Rw2 L U D' B' D R Fw Rw' 
4. 1:08.43 D B2 L U Rw' Fw Rw' Fw' Uw D' Rw2 Uw B' Fw2 R2 B2 Fw' R' U' L D U' R U' F' D' Fw2 Uw2 R B' Rw2 D' F D' Fw' R' U B' Fw' Uw 
5. (1:26.05) Uw2 U' F2 Rw' D' U2 Uw F' Rw2 L2 R' U Uw' F2 L' D2 U2 F Fw2 L Rw Fw' B2 Uw2 D2 U2 Fw' F' L U' D2 Uw F2 Fw' L2 D2 R' L' D2 Uw' 
6. 1:12.70 D2 L' D2 R' F2 D' R' Fw' R Rw B Rw' F' L' Rw Fw' Uw B R2 U2 Uw2 L2 D F R U2 Uw Fw L' D' U' Fw2 F2 Rw' Fw Rw B2 U2 F Rw 
7. 1:04.19 D' R' Fw Uw L Rw' D B2 U' R2 B' U Fw U2 Fw' F2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 U2 B' F' Fw2 Rw' U2 Uw D L U B' Uw' Rw D2 Rw D2 F' Uw Fw L' D2 
8. (1:00.84) R Fw U2 D Rw2 R Uw R' U B2 D2 Rw' Uw Fw R2 U B2 U D2 L R Fw' F' R F Uw Rw Fw U D' F2 R' Rw2 U' R L2 U B2 R' Uw2 
9. 1:05.44 L' Rw2 R' B' U2 L' Fw Uw2 Rw2 D2 U B Uw2 L R2 Fw2 U F2 D2 Fw2 L Fw2 F D2 Uw' F2 Rw R B2 Fw2 Rw' D2 B2 Fw' R Rw2 U2 D2 R' U2 
10. 1:17.86 U2 L2 Fw' L2 U2 Fw Uw2 L Rw R D2 L2 R2 B2 L' B' D2 Fw2 L F' Uw U Fw' R' U Fw' R2 D' F2 Rw2 B' U2 R Fw F D2 R L2 B2 Fw2 
11. 1:16.14 R2 B Rw2 B2 Fw L R2 F2 D Fw' Rw2 Fw2 B R' U Rw2 U' Rw' B2 Fw F Uw L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 R L Uw Rw' D' L2 B D L B' U2 Uw' B' 
12. 1:17.53 D2 L R' U2 L' Fw U2 F' U' Uw' B2 L2 F' Rw2 Fw' L U B2 F' L2 D' B F2 Uw F2 Uw2 B Rw' L' Fw2 R2 Uw' R' F Fw' R F R' Fw2 U2

Race to sub 1:00!


----------



## Forcefulness (Jun 25, 2015)

Race to Sub: 1:00 Round 53

Average: *1:07.20*

1. 1:19.66 L D F L Rw F R2 F2 L F' B' L Uw R F' L' F2 B2 R F U' R2 Rw2 L' B2 Uw F Rw B' Rw' D2 Fw' B' U Rw U2 B2 Fw2 R2 L'
2. 1:06.52+ R' F' R2 D' F Rw' Fw2 F' Rw2 R' Uw U Fw2 Rw' B' F2 Uw' L2 F2 Rw' D' L' U' D2 Uw Rw2 L Uw2 Fw2 R2 Rw' U2 D Rw Uw' F D' R Rw U'
3. 1:03.63 Rw' R2 Uw Fw2 Uw L' U' B Uw' Rw F2 Fw' R F' U Rw B R D2 Rw' Fw' R2 U' Uw2 L2 U' B D' Fw' Rw U2 Rw2 L U D' B' D R Fw Rw'
4. (54.54) D B2 L U Rw' Fw Rw' Fw' Uw D' Rw2 Uw B' Fw2 R2 B2 Fw' R' U' L D U' R U' F' D' Fw2 Uw2 R B' Rw2 D' F D' Fw' R' U B' Fw' Uw
5. 55.23 Uw2 U' F2 Rw' D' U2 Uw F' Rw2 L2 R' U Uw' F2 L' D2 U2 F Fw2 L Rw Fw' B2 Uw2 D2 U2 Fw' F' L U' D2 Uw F2 Fw' L2 D2 R' L' D2 Uw'
6. 1:00.62 D2 L' D2 R' F2 D' R' Fw' R Rw B Rw' F' L' Rw Fw' Uw B R2 U2 Uw2 L2 D F R U2 Uw Fw L' D' U' Fw2 F2 Rw' Fw Rw B2 U2 F Rw
7. (1:33.15) D' R' Fw Uw L Rw' D B2 U' R2 B' U Fw U2 Fw' F2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 U2 B' F' Fw2 Rw' U2 Uw D L U B' Uw' Rw D2 Rw D2 F' Uw Fw L' D2
8. 1:09.17 R Fw U2 D Rw2 R Uw R' U B2 D2 Rw' Uw Fw R2 U B2 U D2 L R Fw' F' R F Uw Rw Fw U D' F2 R' Rw2 U' R L2 U B2 R' Uw2
9. 1:18.41 L' Rw2 R' B' U2 L' Fw Uw2 Rw2 D2 U B Uw2 L R2 Fw2 U F2 D2 Fw2 L Fw2 F D2 Uw' F2 Rw R B2 Fw2 Rw' D2 B2 Fw' R Rw2 U2 D2 R' U2
10. 1:09.17 U2 L2 Fw' L2 U2 Fw Uw2 L Rw R D2 L2 R2 B2 L' B' D2 Fw2 L F' Uw U Fw' R' U Fw' R2 D' F2 Rw2 B' U2 R Fw F D2 R L2 B2 Fw2
11. 1:09.24 R2 B Rw2 B2 Fw L R2 F2 D Fw' Rw2 Fw2 B R' U Rw2 U' Rw' B2 Fw F Uw L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 R L Uw Rw' D' L2 B D L B' U2 Uw' B'
12. 1:00.31 D2 L R' U2 L' Fw U2 F' U' Uw' B2 L2 F' Rw2 Fw' L U B2 F' L2 D' B F2 Uw F2 Uw2 B Rw' L' Fw2 R2 Uw' R' F Fw' R F R' Fw2 U2

That 1:33 tho, kek. That was pretty bad for me, I'm usually around 1:03ish, hilariously inconsistent tho.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 25, 2015)

r53 race to sub 1:15
1:17.88op, 1:11.92np, 1:14.88dp, 1:15.38op, 1:20.32pp, (1:31.29op), 1:12.89pp, 1:17.92op, (1:08.34np), 1:11.42dp, 1:14.25op, 1:15.06np
ao12:* 1:15.19*

Come on so close.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 25, 2015)

*Round 53*

*Average 1:18.88*

1:13.62, 1:12.30, 1:18.70, 1:12.29, 1:21.47, 1:14.88, (1:31.96), 1:27.60, 1:24.37, 1:16.96, (1:10.80), 1:26.60

Nice to see a 4x4 race thread going. I ran it a few years ago  Well just got a new cube after my SSv2 has lasted me 3-4 years and I am back regularly cubing. Need to get my old hands faster. I go in the race to sub 1:15 initially but aim is sub 1


----------



## Maniac (Jun 25, 2015)

*Round 52*

Race to Sub: 1:00
Average: 59.135
1:02.077, 54.942, 59.318, 1:02.396, 53.281, 57.653, (1:10.405), (44.254), 1:03.709, 1:01.779, 1:00.152, 56.041 

No warmup. First week. I'll take it.


----------



## pyr14 (Jun 26, 2015)

r53
race to sub 1:20

1:07.43, 1:19.58, 1:12.32, 1:11.73+, 1:11.14, 1:12.53, 1:22.50, 1:07.34, 1:16.56, 1:25.04, 1:21.39, 1:35.22

ao12 = 1:16.02


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 30, 2015)

Round 53 sub-1:30
1:34.451, 1:25.668, 1:27.718, 1:24.901, (1:59.268), 1:29.268, 1:35.968, 1:29.985, 1:37.535, 1:39.051, (1:23.201), 1:31.985
=1:31.653


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 2, 2015)

End of round 53!

Race to sub 1:00
Maniac: 59.135 (Two more!)
Forcefulness: 1:07.20
Berd: 1:13.43

Race to sub 1:15
Ordway Persyn: 1:15.19
Selkie: 1:18.88 Welcome back man! 

Race to sub 1:20
pyr14: 1:16.02 (Two more!)

Race to sub 1:30
RjFx2: 1:31.653


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 2, 2015)

Round 54! Ends next Wednesday

1. F2 Fw' L' D2 L Rw2 B Fw2 F D2 L2 D' Rw2 Uw' B2 R2 D2 L2 B2 Fw F R U Uw R U2 L' Uw2 R' D Fw2 D' Rw' U2 L2 Fw L2 D2 L2 U2
2. F U' B2 L D' U Rw Uw D' B Fw2 F' L' Rw2 Fw B2 Uw' L2 Fw2 U' R2 D2 B R2 B L' Uw2 B2 R2 F2 R2 Fw2 L' U B2 F' L2 Fw' Rw F'
3. U Uw2 L U' L2 R2 B' U2 R B' Uw U' R' Fw' F' D2 Rw2 U' L B F Rw D R U2 B2 L2 F U2 Rw U B U' L2 D2 Rw' D' L' B' D2
4. D Fw' Uw2 U2 L2 F2 L D Uw' L2 U L2 Rw Fw L R Fw' U' R2 Fw2 F2 L' Uw2 L D2 U Uw' L' U Rw2 Fw R' Rw' B' R2 D' Fw' Uw' D2 B'
5. D2 B2 Rw Fw2 F Rw D' Fw U' Rw U' Fw2 U B2 Uw' F2 B R B Fw Rw' D L Fw' R' Rw' D L' U2 D' R2 D' B' R U' Uw D2 R2 B2 U2
6. B2 R Rw Fw Rw2 U B2 D B2 Fw2 U L2 Uw F2 Uw' L' B Fw' L2 R D Rw Fw' L2 D Fw Uw' D2 U B Fw' L' D' R2 B2 U D Uw2 B R2
7. Rw' B' F L R B2 F Rw' U2 F2 Uw Fw2 B Uw2 D2 F' Uw' B2 Fw U D2 Uw' Fw2 B2 F Uw Fw F2 R Fw' Rw' Uw2 D2 Rw' D' L B Rw B L
8. F2 R' Rw' Uw2 Fw' R2 L' Fw2 L2 F' L Uw L' F' U' L' B2 Uw L' Uw D Fw R U D F' B L R2 Fw2 Uw' L' F L Fw' Rw' Uw R' Fw2 R2
9. Fw' Uw' F U' Uw2 B2 U Fw2 U Rw' Uw F2 B' Rw' R' B' Uw' Fw' B U' Rw' R U R' D U Fw U2 Fw B Rw2 D R2 D' Rw2 Fw' Rw' B2 F' Rw'
10. R L Uw R' D' U Rw2 B2 Rw L2 Fw2 F2 U2 F' D' Uw2 Rw2 F2 B U2 Uw B Uw2 B2 Uw U R2 Rw Uw U Rw U' Uw D' R' Rw F' L2 Rw B2
11. R B' D2 R2 U L R2 D L2 D B' R2 D2 Uw R2 D Uw Rw D Fw' Uw' D' U L2 R Fw2 U' B L' Rw2 Fw' R' L' U' Uw F' Rw' D2 Fw2 Rw2
12. L2 Fw Uw2 L' Uw B2 Uw2 B2 U F R' B2 R' Uw2 D2 U2 F2 B2 D F R D2 F Rw' Fw F' Rw2 U Uw2 F2 U2 R B' L' Fw' F' Rw2 R2 D Fw


----------



## Selkie (Jul 2, 2015)

*Round 54*

*Average: 1:11.49*

1:07.93, 1:07.98, 1:07.96, 1:14.41, 1:15.60, 1:18.11, (1:06.01), (1:28.68), 1:13.70, 1:08.04, 1:13.75, 1:07.43

Comment: Well did an average of 100 the other day which was just sub 1:13 so I guess this is better than average


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 3, 2015)

r 54

race to sub 1:20

1:11.22, 1:15.07, 1:22.56, 1:37.93, 1:10.81, 1:22.06, 1:14.26, 1:06.83, 1:21.78, 1:26.27, 1:11.72, 1:08.71

ao12 - 1:16.45 (one more)


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 3, 2015)

Round 54, sub-1:30
1:36.868, 1:18.085, 1:29.751, 1:32.602, 1:49.035, 1:24.585, 1:21.951, 1:11.418, 1:22.801, 1:24.785, 1:17.784, 1:24.735
=1:25.394


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 4, 2015)

Race to Sub: 1:00 Round 54

Average: *1:06.04*

1. 1:02.27
2. 1:04.02
3. (1:15.64)
4. 1:11.48
5. 1:07.89
6. 1:10.57
7. 1:00.20
8. 1:07.33
9. (57.26)
10. 59.78
11. 1:11.90
12. 1:04.95


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 6, 2015)

round 54 sub 1:15
ao12: *1:10.76*
1:19.96, 1:12.79, 1:10.32, 1:14.30, 1:08.86, (1:00.86), 1:13.99, 1:04.52, (1:37.21), 1:07.45, 1:10.54, 1:04.91.

many of these solves had double parity but were still low 60s.


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 6, 2015)

Round 54
Race to Sub 1:30
*1:38.53*

(1:20.91), 1:35.10, 1:43.23, 1:39.26, 1:37.24, 1:48.32, (2:08.29), 1:28.43, 1:40.04, 1:41.94, 1:42.16, 1:29.57

Took a few weeks off. I'm back now, and I need practice...


----------



## Berd (Jul 7, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-7
*avg of 12: 1:14.94*

Time List:
1:09.91, 1:13.92, 1:15.21, 1:06.08, 1:06.78, 1:18.42, 1:15.08, 1:10.57, (1:38.08), (54.68), 1:28.98, 1:24.42


PB single!


----------



## Note (Jul 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> (54.68)
> 
> PB single!



Congrats on the Sub-1 Single! 

Round 54
Race to Sub-1:30

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-29
avg of 12: *1:27.13*

Time List:
1. 1:20.17 
2. 1:30.48 
3. 1:20.44 
4. 1:33.43 
5. (2:44.39[A mere two piece pop. .__.]) 
6. 1:41.56 
7. (1:13.63[First time that would actually make Nationals 4x4 cutoff.. :F]) 
8. 1:23.30 
9. 1:37.67 
10. 1:19.00[..So close to Nat cutoff ;~;] 
11. 1:25.23 
12. 1:20.05 

Heh.. I'm finally doing avgs of 12 since I'm a little faster now.. 

A-anyone else find it funny how I got a pop while listening to Weird Al-Dare to be Stupid? (Lubed my cube before doing this average..) No? ..J-just me? :S


----------



## PJKCuber (Aug 21, 2015)

Can anybody start this again?


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 21, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Can anybody start this again?



I might create a new one like my 2x2 race thread if anyone wants


----------

